# Guess the pic!



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

Let's play a new game. 

I'll post a picture (Tolkien-related!) and you must guess what scene it is from, which character(s) are in it, which part of the books it is from...etc. Any art based on The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings, and The Silmarillion goes.

The person who guesses goes next. Sounds fun?

Here goes the first one - who is it, and what scene?


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

Elwing waiting for Eärendil before he went to Aman?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

Nope. Though you guessed correctly that it is a woman.


----------



## Sarah (May 11, 2003)

Galadriel saying goodbye to the fellowship?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

Close, but not quite. Switch the location.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Great idea!

Galadriel at the Grey Havens?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

You got it right BlackCaptain! Though the pic may be a bit misleading since we never get to see her standing alone on the shores of Middle Earth. But that is the beauty of it - different artists envision things differently!

Your turn!


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

Wow, talk about misleading pictures... Galadriel wearing yellow, and a sea without any wave... the artist was probably some Iowan who never saw the ocean.



go on, BC...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Aright! Here we go:


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

LOL BlackCaptain!!! You might want to rename the picture (like I did from Galadriel.jpg to pic.jpg) because the file name says something like....[removed] 

I see you have removed the file...so I have removed my comment about the pic...and let others try to guess what it is. It's quite a difficult one!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

I deleted it and renamed it too late... completely forget that picture. I'm lookin for a new one right now. Sorry!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

Hey don't change it just because of me! Let others guess. I think I'm the only one who was around to see the name of the pic... well, and maybe Eriol.


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

Cirion and Eorl??

Did the Eorlingas already have the White horse on a green field banner at that time?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Yes, that was the right answer, but I have to change the picture because I made a boo-boo... I'm looking for a picture right now. Sorry!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Since I can't edit an attachment into a post, (Sorry Lantarion!) I have to double-post. Sorry again! Here's the next picture:


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

He he he... I know that one for sure, but I don't have another one nor time to search for it right now, so I'll pass.

Very funny...


----------



## Eliot (May 11, 2003)

Frodo, Sam, and Pippin coming to Crickhollow?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 12, 2003)

That would be correct! You're up!


----------



## Eliot (May 12, 2003)

OK, go ahead and guess.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 12, 2003)

That is Finduilas being led from Nargothrond, with Glaurung in the background. I've seen that one many times before.

Eliot, try renaming the file next time so that you don't give away even the tiniest hint. I also recommend posting pictures of less known artists.

Okay how about this one:


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 12, 2003)

Cirdan the Shipwright?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 12, 2003)

Correct. It is Círdan a-building a ship. You're up Elendil.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 12, 2003)

Woohoo! I never imagined Cirdan looking like that. I thought he had a beard...  All right, here's an easy one:


----------



## Eriol (May 12, 2003)

er... almost anyone?

hehe. 

I'm guessing Legolas. But it really can be anyone from Beleg onwards!


----------



## Eliot (May 12, 2003)

Oh man! I've seen that one so many times, and I can't remember its name now! Aargh............


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 12, 2003)

the Elves of Lothlorien when the Fellowship is found by them?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 12, 2003)

Beleg


----------



## Talierin (May 12, 2003)

yeah, yeah, you posted when I was hunting for a pic... oh well, I deleted my post


----------



## Sarah (May 12, 2003)

...uh, is the dude in the front Aragorn?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 12, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Eriol (May 12, 2003)

(My guess is very wild, I would never imagine an artist depicting that).

The Kin-strife and the destruction of Osgiliath?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 12, 2003)

You would be correct.


----------



## Eriol (May 13, 2003)

Wow... it looks like it, but I thought the artists did not paint these obscure scenes...

Here it goes:


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2003)

Eärendil arriving to the shores of Aman in his ship Vingilot?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 13, 2003)

I'm guessing it's Numenor. And some ship is coming in


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 13, 2003)

To me that looks nothing like Aman. There are tall and dark precipices, the waters are roiled, there are rocky shores...

It doesn't look like the place of the gods to me.

But...the tower of Elwing is there....mmm I'm undecided on this one hehe.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2003)

Well Anamatar, the seas were a bit tumultuous when Eärendil was sailing to Aman...


----------



## Eriol (May 13, 2003)

Sorry, that's not it. (Neither Eärendil in Aman, nor Numenor)


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 14, 2003)

Then could it be Umbar?


----------



## Eriol (May 14, 2003)

I guess it could... but it ain't .


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 14, 2003)

Grey Havens?!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 14, 2003)

Your most likely right, I have a picture like that one that's the Grey Havens.

Anne


----------



## Eriol (May 14, 2003)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 14, 2003)

Amrod's ship on the coasts of Belfalas?


----------



## Eriol (May 14, 2003)

Almost, but not quite.


----------



## Eliot (May 14, 2003)

A ship coming in towards Dol Amroth?


----------



## Eriol (May 14, 2003)

Correct!


----------



## Eliot (May 14, 2003)

Oh, um........... wow. I seriously didn't believe I'd get that right.   


Hopefully this baffles some.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 14, 2003)

O! That would be Finrod singing and waking the Men up with that harp!


----------



## Eliot (May 14, 2003)

Nope, almost though. Guess again.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 15, 2003)

Umm..Eliot, BC is _quite right_. That IS Felagund awakening the Men of Beor.


----------



## Eliot (May 15, 2003)

You [color=sky blue]editted by ith[/color]........ (no one in particular)  

No that's not correct. I took that pic from lordotrings.com, and they say it's a painting by Ted Nasmith called "Felegund among Beor's men". It's "F-E-L-E-G-U-N-D", not "F-I-N-R-O-D". Sorry.......


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 15, 2003)

Felagund is Finrod's surname...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 15, 2003)

Please don't call _anyone_ a moron, Eliot.

BlackCaptain, you're up...


----------



## Beleg (May 15, 2003)

> Felagund is Finrod's surname...


Or Given name, Well not exactly surname.

Here is the full name of Finrod given in SOF, Findaráto Ingoldo. Perhaps Ingoldo is the surname.


----------



## Eliot (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *Felagund is Finrod's surname... *



Ooooooohhhhhh. OK.    



> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Please don't call anyone a moron, Eliot.*



Sorry. Haven't had a "good" day in a long time, and I'm in a not-so-good mood.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 15, 2003)

Hmmm... I almost feel offended, but its otay! Everyone gets bad days! 

This one is rather difficult. It's like one of those Galadriel ones...


----------



## Eliot (May 15, 2003)

Um, Eru?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 15, 2003)

Mm... no.


----------



## baragund (May 15, 2003)

How about the first sunrise?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 16, 2003)

A view of Belegaer (the Great Sea) either from the Blue Mountains or the Western coasts of Beleriand or from the Pelori...


----------



## Beleg (May 16, 2003)

Landlock Firth of Umbar. 
I am almost positive.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 16, 2003)

two of the arms of the star shaped island of Númenor at dawn?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 16, 2003)

Beleg would be correct! Nice job!


----------



## Beleg (May 18, 2003)

> Beleg would be correct! Nice job!



Hehe! I had seen the piccy before, so it wasnt a difficult job.

Now here is' a pic that'd be pretty easy...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 18, 2003)

couldnt be Rivendell, could it?!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 18, 2003)

Your guess is correct Celebthôl. Beleg, that is J.R.R.'s own drawing, isn't it? I still picture Rivendell as more than one house though (however big it may be).


----------



## Turin (May 18, 2003)

Does any one have any pics of Turin or Gurthang?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 18, 2003)

errr, one question, where do i get these pics from?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 18, 2003)

You can just think of a scene, go to Google Images and type it in and look for a good pic


----------



## Beleg (May 19, 2003)

> Beleg, that is J.R.R.'s own drawing, isn't it?


Yes, it is, that's why i said it would be very easy. 



> You can just think of a scene, go to Google Images and type it in and look for a good pic



Or look in our guild of Artists, you'll find many beautiful picutres/threads/links with hundereds of drawings.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 19, 2003)

ok here we go...


HORRAH IT WORKED!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 19, 2003)

Mabey Gil-Galad (seeing as how he has a spear) on a horse with Huan?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 19, 2003)

Nope, try again


----------



## Beleg (May 19, 2003)

Err, is it farmer Giles of Ham along with his dog..

or Eorl the Young


----------



## Turin (May 19, 2003)

I went to google and searched for images of Turin, Gurthang and other key words but didn't find any clear pics of him or his sword.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 19, 2003)

No, it can't be Farmer Giles...remember his "chain-link" shirt?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 19, 2003)

LOL, its none of those


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 19, 2003)

Is it Celegorm?


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Is it Celegorm? *



Yeah it's definitely Celegorm chasing Beren and Luthien. The spear, the horn, the white horse, Huan....so I think it's your turn, BlackCaptain.

EDIT: I look like a mule now. Well that would've been my guess for the picture anyways...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 19, 2003)

nope its not


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 19, 2003)

Well then it must be Curufin!?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 19, 2003)

nope neither, your miles away,


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 19, 2003)

How can it not be?! I'm guessing Beren then


----------



## Celebthôl (May 19, 2003)

wrong again, hehe


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 19, 2003)

Does it have to be a specific person? Is it a specific person? I do not know who it is but I think it looks like a Gondorian Rider.

Anne


----------



## Celebthôl (May 19, 2003)

no its a specific person


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 19, 2003)

Is it Oromë with his white horse Nahar and his horn Valaróma?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 19, 2003)

Dern, I'm bad with names...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 19, 2003)

Well I would guess Turin, cuz he's got the drinking vessel, but that's technicaly a chalice, and he's not all in black. This is too tough. I think the Oromë guess was good, but knowing how insane this pic is it's probly not. Is it Eorl?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

Congrats at last Elendil  it be Oromë, your go...


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 20, 2003)

Here's the new one:


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

Manwe on his throne in Valinor?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 20, 2003)

Yup, that's correct. I knew it was too easy...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

hehe, ill look for another hard one


----------



## Turin (May 20, 2003)

Man he sure does look happy.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 20, 2003)

I must say that actualy isn't to innacurate of a picture. But it looks like something i would do in art class... haha


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

Okie here we go, i chose this one more coz it looks so awesome, more than for difficulty as to what it is


----------



## Eriol (May 20, 2003)

That is surely Eärendil arriving at a deserted Tirion-upon-Túna... isn't it?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

dunno bout the bloke...it never said, but yeah its Túna  nice one...its a well good picture though


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 20, 2003)

I swear it looks like Gondolin


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 20, 2003)

Yeah... It's that big city on Tuna. Not the fish... I just don't know about that symbol stuff


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 20, 2003)

I guess it looks like Túna...I think more like Gondolin


----------



## Eriol (May 20, 2003)

Ok, here is the next:


----------



## Celebthôl (May 20, 2003)

um Aragorn with Narsil at Imladris?


----------



## Turin (May 20, 2003)

Uh that looks like some girl not Aragorn.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 20, 2003)

I'm guessing Elendil in Numenorë with Narsil... But I think he got Narsil when he got to ME... but I'm not sure


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

Yeah i think it was a gift from Gil-Galad or somthing for the Last Alliance, but im not 100% sure.

It could be Eöl at Nan Elmoth with his sword Anglachel?

or

Maeglin with Anguirel in Gondolin?


----------



## Eriol (May 21, 2003)

After a record-breaking multiple answer post, Celebthôl got it 



It's Maeglin.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

HURRAH!!  i was only going to post the first, but then i thought of the second and thought i may aswell make both guesses in one post teehee,


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

Alright after much searching, i found a Pic


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

Arwen in Lothlorien?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

nay, keep guessing


----------



## Sarah (May 21, 2003)

Beren and Luthien?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

nopie, try again


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

Eärwen, the swan-maiden of Alqualondë?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

nopie, ill give you a small hint, Sarah was almost there...


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

Arwen and Aragorn?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

hehe, nope, farther away again


----------



## Talierin (May 21, 2003)

Melian and Thingol?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

nope your getting further away


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 21, 2003)

Galadriel and Frodo?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

nope your gettin even further away...


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 21, 2003)

Gir! Um...

Out of nowwhere for no reason guess: Nimrodel?

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

Oohh... Thats a great guess... But if it isn't them I'm guessing it's Celeborn and Galadriel


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

No, like i said Beren and Luthien was really close...maybe theres more to it


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

Beren and Luthien by the River Gelion?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

OOOOHHHHHHH so close


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

*in a desperate voice* Beren and Luthien in Tol Galen?!?!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

While that's most definately right, I'll take a stab anyways and say that it's Beren and Luthien in Ossiriand


----------



## Celebthôl (May 21, 2003)

Whilst you are 100% correct Elendil3119 i must say you sure like to take ur time


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

Well, it just took me a lot of guesses.  Here's the next one:


----------



## Talierin (May 21, 2003)

Shadowfax or the first horse, Felarof


----------



## ~ArwenEstel~ (May 21, 2003)

Would that be shadowfax


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

No, and no...


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 21, 2003)

Brego? It's hard to guess...black and white...plain...could be any horse. 

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

Arod?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

No, and no...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

Could it be the _Swift Snowmane_?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

Well this is really quite unfair... It could be any horse except Snowmane because this horses mane is black. Quite the lucky guess type answer... But oh well... I guess Nahar and then quit until theres another picture


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

I'm sorry to say, Nahar is incorrect...


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 21, 2003)

Asfoloth??? After this...I quit to!

Anne


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 21, 2003)

It's Asfolath. I mean look at it...

It's saddless so it's either ridden by an Elf or of the meadras. Since Elendil said it wasn't of the meadras, it has to be an Elf ridden horse and the only one named in Lord of the Rings is Asfolath.

Here's mine. I hope it's not too easy...

EDIT:

Argh...you got me while I was looking for a picture, Anne!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 21, 2003)

Well...I posted first but you were looking for a picture. I guess I'll let you go...even though I probably won't win again, I don't care. 

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

That would be the people taking over the Corsairs of Umbar during the Battle of Pelenor fields... during the War of the Ring


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

Yes, Asfaloth is correct. 

Good guess, BC! That's sure what it looks like to me.


----------



## Eriol (May 22, 2003)

Well, this battle is apparently taking place in the open sea, not in the Anduin... and the good guy is wearing the symbols of the Kings (white tree + seven stars), no one used that in the Battle of Pelennor Fields... 

Adding this to the fact that this same artist painted the Kinstrife at Osgiliath that was shown here earlier, I would think this is still a part of the civil War in Gondor, when the party of Calimehtar (if I recall correctly) took Umbar for their abode. 

(even though the bad guy is wearing the Haradrim scarlet... this picture is confusing. But I have to offer a different guess, right?).


----------



## Celebthôl (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *Well, this battle is apparently taking place in the open sea, not in the Anduin... and the good guy is wearing the symbols of the Kings (white tree + seven stars), no one used that in the Battle of Pelennor Fields...*



yeah they did, Aragron did on the taking of Umbar by the ghost army, but still teh kin strife of Gondor sounds more correct


----------



## Eriol (May 22, 2003)

No, not in his armor, and he did not use a Gondorian helmet... the signs were on Arwen's standard. Also, the ghost army did not take Umbar, but Pelargir, who was under attack from Umbar (easy to get that mixed up  ).


----------



## Celebthôl (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *No, not in his armor, and he did not use a Gondorian helmet... the signs were on Arwen's standard. Also, the ghost army did not take Umbar, but Pelargir, who was under attack from Umbar (easy to get that mixed up  ). *



oops hehe, sowwy, but it might be just the artists rendition of the taking of Umbar...might not be accurate...


----------



## Beleg (May 22, 2003)

> , I would think this is still a part of the civil War in Gondor, when the party of Calimehtar (if I recall correctly) took Umbar for their abode.



It was actually Castamir's sons/grandsons that held out long at Pelegir and then took Umbar. Although their lineage do meet one Calimehtar...


----------



## Eriol (May 22, 2003)

Castamir, that's it! Thanks Beleg.

(My mind works with initials...)


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 22, 2003)

Nope. No one's got it yet.

The picture is VERY confusing, I know...but think of all the incidents with the Corsairs over history...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 22, 2003)

Gondor retaking Umbar from the peoples of Harad?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 22, 2003)

I said that a long time ago...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 23, 2003)

ooops, my bad  sowwy


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

Yeah but I don't see how that can be the wrong answer... The name of the painting is 'The Corsairs of Umbar', and the guy has a White Tree on his Cuirass. I don't see how it can't be the scene during the War of the Ring


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 23, 2003)

You should read your Appendixes more carfully!

(********HUGE HINT*********)


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

Aye yi yi.... Is it the Numenoreans taking over Umbar?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 23, 2003)

Eärnil I besieging Umbar "by sea and land"?


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 23, 2003)

No and no...you're both way off in the time frames of Gondor.

It is found in the appendixes.

It is not so late in history that Umbar is fully taken over.

It is not during the War of the Ring.

It is not by a _present_ king of Gondor. (another HUGE hint).


----------



## Celebthôl (May 23, 2003)

does it happen to be in the days of the steward Beren, where the forces of Umbar and Harad assailed Gondor, but were beaten back by the Rohirrim?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 23, 2003)

Ar-Pharazôn's invasion?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 23, 2003)

Where Túrin II won back the crossing of the Poros?


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 23, 2003)

No, no, and *sigh* no.

Do you guys give up?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

I do. This is torture!


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 23, 2003)

I surrender.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

Hahah.... *White flag*


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 23, 2003)

It is Thorongil (Aragorn, the FUTURE KING OF GONDOR) leading the navy of Gondor and incapacitated the Corsairs.

Should I look for an easier one?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

Well even though that's pretty much what I said, sure. Lets have an easier one


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 23, 2003)

Well, it wasn't during the war of the Ring, and the Gondorians aren't Numenoreans, and those were your guesses.

<<attachment removed until I can edit out the answer>>

EDIT:

yes yes, Tal got it before I could take down the pic.


----------



## Talierin (May 23, 2003)

*reads small print* That's Orthanc


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

But if Aragorn was fighting on the ship then when was it? The Pelenor Battle time? After the Paths of the Dead?


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 23, 2003)

It was during the time of Denethor before hte war of the Ring. Aragorn under the alias of Thorongil. The Eagle of the Star, when he was a valiant captain in Gondor.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

OOhhh... *THAT* Time.... *looks around suspiciously*


----------



## Eriol (May 24, 2003)

Aragorn would not be using those symbols at that time. Definitely. Note that it is not only the White Tree there, there are stars also. Thorongil was a disguise. He would not be advertising his royal blood by using the symbols of the Kings. Only the guards of the Citadel could use that!

Very confusing picture.


----------



## Turin (May 24, 2003)

Who is this Túrin II mentioned on the previous page?


----------



## Beleg (May 24, 2003)

> Who is this Túrin II mentioned on the previous page?



Steward of Gondor; second Steward to go by the name of Turin so the sign of II is added.


----------



## Turin (May 24, 2003)

Ok thanks.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 24, 2003)

Is there any picture right now that we're trying to guess? Or are we just talking now?


----------



## Gandalf White (May 24, 2003)

I thought Talierin was editing the name.....

or maybe Anamatar was supposed to post another.....


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 24, 2003)

Well if there isn't another picture posted by this time tomarow I'm gonna have to post one myself... Hahaha *evil laugh*


----------



## Celebthôl (May 24, 2003)

HAHAHA not if i beat you to it


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 24, 2003)

We'll have to see about that


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 24, 2003)

Tal got the pic right, so it's her turn, isn't it?


----------



## Gandalf White (May 24, 2003)

Yes, I guess it is. 

Sheez, that's confusing. The link was down, so it appeared that Tal got it before, using the name of the link as a clue, but apparently she got it after, meaning she's next.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

Well she hasn't gone in three days... Could I possibly go then?! *wink wink... nudge nudge*


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

go on then...i wont frown upon it, the game must go onwards


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

Hmm... This should be semi easy and semi fun... AT THE SAME TIME!! Oh I'm good...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

HAH Thangorodrim?


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2003)

*sighs* I was just finding a pic this morning..... Anamatar never said I had gotten it, so I didn't post, and then I had driver's training all weekend  oh well, there goes my turn


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

Sorry, but the game had to go on... We couldn't wait for you! But hey, it's just a game! It's ok!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

hey what about my guess?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

Oops! Didn't see it... Yes that is correct... So much for the semi hardnes... Your up!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

Just to keep her on er toes, ill let Tal have my go  lets have that pic from this morning then Tal


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2003)

Thankee, Master Celebthôl *bows*


Who's is this?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

Galadriel?


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

Melian?


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2003)

nope!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

It looks rather more basic, but could it be the sign of one Lúthien Tinúviel?


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2003)

*shakes head* you're rather cold


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

blast!

hmmm, Boer the old?


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2003)

heheh, yes, tis Beor's. Your turn!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

AHAHAHA SWEET, that was a MASSIVE guess and totally unexpected  HORRAH for me!!!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

here we go guess this one


----------



## Eriol (May 27, 2003)

Mt. Doom?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

HAHA nope


----------



## Eriol (May 27, 2003)

the Downfall of Numenor then...


----------



## Talierin (May 27, 2003)

Orodruin?  Thangorodrim?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

no no and no


----------



## Eriol (May 27, 2003)

Can it be Gandalf at Weathertop? It will be a really strange picture if it is...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

nope it cannot be


----------



## Talierin (May 27, 2003)

Gandalf and the Balrog on Caradhras? Are we guessing just the mountain, or the mountain and the age/event?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

OMG you cant be further away


----------



## Talierin (May 27, 2003)

Lol, ok... what about the Darkening of Valinor?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

even further away


----------



## Talierin (May 27, 2003)

Mt Doom at the destruction of the ring? *is now guessing randomly*


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Gorgoroth?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

nope


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Tol-in-Gaurhoth?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

nope, keep guessing


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 27, 2003)

Mt. Vesuvius?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

LMAO no, keep guessing


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Well jeez... theres only what... like 1 volcano in all of Arda? Mt. Doom if I'm not mistaken... Oh well. I guess theres two. Um.. is it Utumno?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

who says its the moutain?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

THE Mountain or A mountain?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

any mountain


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Is it the Destruction of Barad Dur? Am I on the right track?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

no and nowhere near


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Well I guess a pimple popping on Morgoth's face then quit. It's insane how insane these pictures can git!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

Its so blatantly obvious im close to tears!


----------



## Talierin (May 27, 2003)

the forging of the ring?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

NOOOOOOO!!!!! more obvious than that!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 27, 2003)

Mordor?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 27, 2003)

The defiled fields of Ard-galen?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Well it can't be Mordor seeing as how if it was, the picture is clearly centered on Mt.Doom. I'm not sure who guessed that first, but if the answer was meant to be Mordor, then I think the person who said Mt.Doom, or Orodruin should go.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ledreanne313 _
> *Mordor? *



YEESSSS!!! and i dont think that the person who said Mount Doom should go first, as Mount Doom isnt in the centre of the picture, but Mount Doom is one of the main land marks in Mordor...so its Ledre's turn.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Oh well that's crazy... It is obviously what sticks out most in the picture... but oh well! I still think it could have been a pimple popping on Melkor's face.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 28, 2003)

Yay! I won! Really Sorry It's Blurry, I couldn't resize it.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 28, 2003)

wild guess, Smaug at Erebor or Dale?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

The Fall of Gondolin


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 28, 2003)

You got it BC, was that way to easy? I couldn;t find anything! 

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Here ya go... Tell me the names of the people too in this Pic...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 28, 2003)

ahhhh thats a right stinker that, its to hard to make out aswell


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Haha... You like that black and white? Here's a little bigger one... about 300 pixels bigger... Hope it fits.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 28, 2003)

hmmm is the guy in the back ground Húrin Thalion? and the others...that limp guy that hated him and someone else?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Nope... And he's not limp, thats just a bad job by the artist probly.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

Tuor and Voronwe looking upon Turin as he fled Nargothrond?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Yes! Congrats, and you're up!


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

Here's the next one:


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Legolas?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Talierin (May 28, 2003)

feanor?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

Yep, that is correct.  Your turn...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Aw man that was my second guess! Every elven picture is of Feanor! I should know that by now!


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

Especially since you are a Feanor fan...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

What? Ohh... Right! THAT!! Gotcha... *wink wink**nudge nudge*


----------



## Talierin (May 29, 2003)

'e's got a scowl on his face... DEFINITELY Feanor!


Here's the next one, good luck!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 29, 2003)

Lake Mirrormire?


----------



## Aulë (May 29, 2003)

The Celebrant?


----------



## Beleg (May 29, 2003)

Sirion?


----------



## Talierin (May 29, 2003)

ARGH! Celebthol gets it on the first guess! I was hoping it'd be harder than that!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 29, 2003)

YES!!!! ahah, sorry Tal


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 29, 2003)

Wait... what happened to all the posts on the next page?!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

ooooh poop, i forgot it was my go  sorry, ill get one now


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

sorry about the spam, but it wouldnt let me attatch a file if i edited that other one...

anywho here we go...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 1, 2003)

Nargothrond?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

*chuckles to self* nay


----------



## Aulë (Jun 1, 2003)

Cirith Ungol?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

HAHA, nope try again


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

Barad-dûr


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

heh heh heh, noooope


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

then it can only be Morgul Vale (though that high bridge is nowhere in the description of the place  )


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

it is indeed


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

These artists can be very confusing 

Here we go:


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

yes, yes they can


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2003)

Theoden in the days of his decay (poisoned by Saruman) ?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought that, but whats with all the trees?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 1, 2003)

Gandalf in Fangorn?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

No.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 1, 2003)

Eol? (that dark elf dude in the sil that married Aredhel (i think))


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

No.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 1, 2003)

Is it that statue of a Gondorian king at the Crossroads by any chance?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

Mandos? (just a wild thought)


----------



## Talierin (Jun 1, 2003)

Thingol? umm, legolas' father in mirkwood?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

Is it Radaghast?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

I was waiting for that guess... but no.


----------



## Turin (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't know but he looks freaky.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

Iduno... is it Hurin?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

If I were Celebthôl, I'd say no, just as he said my Mt. Doom guess was wrong.



But it _is_ Hurin... now if you can only give the scene in which it happened we will have a winner!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

Hurin stuck on Thangorodrim?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

nope.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

Is it him in Dor-Lomin?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

No.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm gonna try and be sneaky and say something that might have been said in another form before and say Hurin when he was forced to sit on the chair for a really long time by Melkor...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey i said that, when he gets stuck in Thangorodrim...i swear that was it...i cant remember from the Sil...

If not then this goes beyond me lore to think of, as i dont posses the HOME or UT....


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

HEHEHEHE.... Just tryin to sneak one by....*evil laugh*


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 1, 2003)

hehe, ok well if you get it right....i wont be happy


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

Naw... I'll give it to ya... I just said that in case Eriol didn't know what u were talking aboot


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 1, 2003)

Hurin in Doriath?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

Sorry folks, no one is right so far...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 1, 2003)

Hurin being tormented by Morgoth _before_ he was set to watch the doom of Turin?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

no... though he looks like it


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

Hurin in some palace at Gondolin?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

No... he was young in Gondolin!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2003)

I hereby banish Eriol from the 'Guess the pic' game. His riddles are too tough.  All agree? 

Is it Turin in Nargothrond?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

Riddles? What about Mt. Doom being wrong? What about Thorongil wearing the livery of the citadel?

The artists are tough, not I 

And yes, it is Hurin in a ruined Nargothrond... take a look at this picture again guys, I think it is wonderful -- the LOOK in his eyes!

(I am assuming "Turin" was a typo since the identity of the guy was already established)

You're up.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2003)

Yes, I meant Hurin. I also said Nargothrond because all the other options were exhausted already. 

Name the persons present and describe the scene.


----------



## Eliot (Jun 1, 2003)

"A Conspiracy Unmasked"

People at the scene: Frodo, Sam, Pippin, Merry, and Fredegar Bolger. I'll post my pic soon.


----------



## Eliot (Jun 1, 2003)

OK, here's the pic.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

Those would be the Glittering Caves


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

This one should proove some difficulty...


----------



## Talierin (Jun 1, 2003)

The house of the dead in minas tirith?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 1, 2003)

The 7th gate of Gondolin and/or Ecthelion?


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re*

Is it Annon-in-Gelydh, the gate of the Noldor, connecting Hithlum to Nevrast through which Tuor passed? Or Cirith Ninniach, the Rainbow Cleft?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 2, 2003)

Nope, both wrong


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 2, 2003)

Wild guess: Nargothrond?


----------



## Turin (Jun 2, 2003)

BlackCaptain your avatar is awsome


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 2, 2003)

Why thank you! I spend forever trying to find cool ones...

And no, it's not Nargorthrond


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 2, 2003)

Hmm...the shrine of Eru on Meneltarma?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 2, 2003)

Nope... But ur starting to think in the general ball park... very general.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 2, 2003)

The Halls of Mandos? Though I can't really pinpoint the person there!


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 3, 2003)

The temple to Melkor at Numenor? That would make the person to be Sauron.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes, Ithrynluin, tis the Halls of Mandos. One path for men, one for Elves, one for Dwarves, and one leading into the halls. That person in the middle would be Mandos


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow, I never pictured Mandos to look like a warrior!  

Here's the next one:


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 4, 2003)

Beren and Finrod in Sauron's dungeons?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2003)

You are correct! I should start posting more difficult ones.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 4, 2003)

Look closely...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 4, 2003)

Is it the women from Nargothrond that Túrin chased to save and whos name i completely forgot ?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 4, 2003)

No, it's not Finduilas


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2003)

Ugh...Tinuviel using her hair (and some magic ) to escape from her tree-house? I'm not sure how the wings fit in.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 4, 2003)

No, not that either.

Look at the wings more metaphorically. Where do you typically see wings like that? Then go from there....

Last hint!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nienna? But there's something on the right of her in the backround...I don't know waht that is. 

Second Guess: Luthien?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

Melian?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ledreanne313 _
> *Nienna? *



Absolutely correct!!!

What I was hinting at with the wings is this:

Wings --> Angels --> Ainur = Angelic beings

The tears are the biggest clue that it is Nienna.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 4, 2003)

I can't see anything...


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, the tears gave it away. In this picture you have to guess three people, not just two.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

That would be Turin before Thingol and Melian.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 4, 2003)

Beren, Thingol & Melian?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 4, 2003)

You got it Elendil, man you got that fast!

Anne


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, there were only three possibilities: Turin, Beleg, or Beren. I chose Turin.  Next pic:


----------



## Talierin (Jun 4, 2003)

charcaroth chasing after beren and luthien?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 4, 2003)

For some reason I think it's one of the Nazgul issuing from The Morgul Vale.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2003)

Anamatar, how can that be one of the Nazgul?   

Well Tal said Carcharoth so I'm gonna go with Draugluin.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 4, 2003)

Well there seems to be a figure in a black cloak riding the beast....


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

All three guesses are wrong.  Nazgul?!


----------



## Eriol (Jun 4, 2003)

The Wolf-Sauron leaving Minas Tirith to face Huan


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

That's 'technically' correct, but I'm looking for a slightly different answer.  Think HoMe...


----------



## Eriol (Jun 4, 2003)

Sauron in his previous incarnation, Tevildo


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

Still not quite the answer....Think HoMe...


----------



## Eriol (Jun 4, 2003)

nah, you got me confused. Tevildo was the Prince of Cats, and if that guy in your picture is a cat the world is lost.

these artists are confusing


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok, I'll give it to you...technically you were correct.  BUT, I still want the proper title from anyone who can give it to me. I'll give you another hint: Lays of Beleriand.  That should be enough...

EDIT: Eriol is going to post his pic now to avoid a halt in the game... But here is the *technically* correct answer: Thû, as Wolf More Great.


> Thus came Thu, as wolf more great
> than e'er was seen from Angband's gate
> to the burning south, than ever lurked
> in mortal lands or murder worked.*(Lays of Beleriand, 'Lay of Leithian')*


----------



## Eriol (Jun 4, 2003)

Here we go, then, while we wait the extra credit from the Lays of Beleriand.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

Eöl?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 4, 2003)

nope.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow, a dark-haired elf. I could just toss a few names...Fingon?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 5, 2003)

hehe... no.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 5, 2003)

Maeglin?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

Feanor?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 5, 2003)

No. Keep tossing...

A hint: When I first looked at it I thought of Frodo's line about "looking fair and feeling foul"... that is the impression that drawing gives to me.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

Strider?! Aragorn?! Elessar?!


----------



## Eriol (Jun 5, 2003)

No, Aragorn looked foul and feeled fair... this guy is the contrary: he looks fair but feels foul... doesn't he?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

NOOOOOOO!!!!! My excited hyp ammounts to naught 

Hmmm, Sauron in a Mans body?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, it is Sauron, but not in a Man's body 

The big bad boy, Annatar himself.

Go ahead Celebthôl!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

HORRAH! well ill have to search, but im all out of places to get one...any help would be apreciated...pwease


----------



## Eriol (Jun 5, 2003)

What about this? I can send you the answer by PM if you like it...


----------



## Talierin (Jun 5, 2003)

Imrahil at Dol Amroth?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

heeeeey, i havent decided yet


----------



## Talierin (Jun 5, 2003)

Just thought I'd get my guess in early before this thread gets swamped and I lose again


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

LOL well we are keeping it, and that was wrong anyway so


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 5, 2003)

Finwë?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

nope


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 5, 2003)

Tuor?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 5, 2003)

One of the Teleri? Finarfin?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ledreanne313 _
> *Tuor? *



BOO YAH!!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 5, 2003)

Yay! HOld on for a couple minutes. I have to find a picture!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2003)

Ah yes that is Tuor at Vinyamar (I remember the birds distinctly from UT).

Everyone, please try to give as much information as possible (e.g. someone's location, if it is evident from the pic).


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's the next picture: 

Tell me how it is and where they are going (not where they are.)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2003)

Is it Eorl the Young riding towards the Field of Celebrant?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 5, 2003)

Nope!

Btw, I love your avartar! My sister hates clowns because theat movie...I really didn't think it was scary..at all!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

Fingolfin? charging to Thangorodrim to challange Morgoth?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 5, 2003)

Fingolfin riding to battle with Morgoth?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

hey i just said that


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah, we posted at the same time...its your's though since you got to it first. This is the third time today that I've been beat to it...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 5, 2003)

Well if that isn't correct then I'm seeing things, cuz the name of the painting is 'Fingolfin riding to Thangorodrim'


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 5, 2003)

Celebthôl, you are the winner!

BC, what are you talking about 'the name of the picture'? There is no name...I don't think....

Anne


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

horrah! now...where to get another pic from


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 5, 2003)

There are galleries online, where you can browse thru all kinds of art. Almost every picture had a title. Including the one above.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 5, 2003)

www.elfwood.com is good, just type in a name into the search engine and it'll come up with all sorts of art... just for the love of me, quit doing anke eissmann's stuff! I seriously know every single piece by name


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 5, 2003)

Ooh You're right! This is a great place! Thanks!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 6, 2003)

Cel, are you going to post a picture? Let me give you a tip though: Don't use that website, since they know all the picture! 

Anne


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 8, 2003)

I'll post the next one. Sorry Celeb, gotta be quick! 

Identify the person and the location.


----------



## Diabless (Jun 8, 2003)

It's Este in Lorien
(cant do dots on second e)
"Este, the gentle healer of hurts and of weariness, is his spouse (Irmo); and rest is her gift...sleeps upon an island in the tree-shadowed lake of Lorien (in Valinor)"


----------



## Talierin (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm gonna say Luthien on Tol Galen


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 8, 2003)

Melian in Lorien?


----------



## Turin (Jun 8, 2003)

Tuniveil? Just a guess, I don't know if I got the spelling right.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 8, 2003)

Tinuviel is the same person as Luthien which was already guessed.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 8, 2003)

It could be Arwen in Lothlorien as well. Fading trees ring a bell? just a guess though.

-Flame


----------



## Turin (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh ok I didn't read the hole story.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, I know how you feel. I just finished! You should really read it though, it helps understand more on the site.

Anne


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 9, 2003)

AHHHHH!!! poopie, sorry guys, i forgot


----------



## Turin (Jun 9, 2003)

Its just to hard to read


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *It's Este in Lorien
> (cant do dots on second e)
> "Este, the gentle healer of hurts and of weariness, is his spouse (Irmo); and rest is her gift...sleeps upon an island in the tree-shadowed lake of Lorien (in Valinor)" *



Well, that was a quick guess. You're up.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 11, 2003)

In the interest of keeping this thread alive, I will post the next picture.  This one's a little hard to see, but it shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 11, 2003)

Maedhros (sp) on Thangordrim help on by one hand thingy?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 11, 2003)

Nope...


----------



## Turin (Jun 11, 2003)

The chaining of Melko?. Wild guess I didn't read the book.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 11, 2003)

Good job! You're up!


----------



## Turin (Jun 12, 2003)

I can't figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2003)

In the post reply box, where I happen to be typing right now , see the little options word in Bold below all the smileys? Well go down one and look at the Attach File word in Bold. Click on the Browse button to the right of it and look thru your computer for a good picture! If you don't have one, browse the web for one, then save it!


----------



## Turin (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm trying to upload it from my computer but it doesn't work.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2003)

How so? What does it say?


----------



## Turin (Jun 12, 2003)

Here what it says:You have attempted to upload an invalid type of attachment. The valid extensions for attachments are: gif jpg png txt zip bmp jpeg


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 12, 2003)

Well in that case paste it in paint and save it as one of those file types. Then save and post here.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 12, 2003)

Another thing you have too look for you can only have up to 200KB so make sure the pic itself isn't too big.

-Flame


----------



## Turin (Jun 13, 2003)

Well it still doesn't work someone else can take my turn.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Yay! Who's This and where?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

And don't mind the name of that picture... I used it for something else, and Nefnarion isn't even a character in LotR, Sil, UT, anything


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 14, 2003)

That would be our good friend Melkor/Morgoth on his throne in Thangorodrim.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Rats you're good...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 14, 2003)

Sorry... Here's the next one:


----------



## Talierin (Jun 14, 2003)

Finrod listening to the counsel of Ulmo


Please please stop using anke eissmann pics! I KNOW all of them!


----------



## Captain (Jun 14, 2003)

Legolas in Lorien?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 14, 2003)

Tal got it right...of course. I guess we'll just have to start looking for some _really_ obscure art, 'eh?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 14, 2003)

Obscure art is gud!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Well I was gonna say Turin, but now that I look closely I don't think that Turin had Elven ears... 

Very difficult... Is there anything in this picture that says it CAN'T be Feanor? (Who is my guess). Is there anything that says it has to be some one specificaly?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 14, 2003)

Yes, actually, there is... but I ain't telling what  It's not Feanor though


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 14, 2003)

Ingwë


----------



## Talierin (Jun 14, 2003)

nope!


----------



## Captain (Jun 14, 2003)

Eol?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 14, 2003)

sorry, try again


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 14, 2003)

Fingolfin?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 14, 2003)

Ni! *cackles cause this is so good*


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 14, 2003)

Turgon?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Cirdain?! His beard being the hint?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 14, 2003)

Yay! BlackCaptain scores!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Muahahaha.... That, my friend, was one of the best picture choices of all time! Subtle hint, yet there. And it's funny cuz I got it right! I'm so good! Beat that Elendil!

Howz about this? I'm guessing Elendil will get it on the first try though... haha


----------



## Talierin (Jun 14, 2003)

Nessa?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 14, 2003)

*Whoopers! [email protected]!*

Don't tell me this is Aragon.....


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Nope... None of the Above


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 14, 2003)

Ingwë?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 14, 2003)

Finrod? Hehe.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 14, 2003)

Ok, wierd guess: Eowyn?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 14, 2003)

Queen Berúthiel


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Ledranne is correct! Tis Ingwë at the foot of Manwë. You're up!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 14, 2003)

*You can call me Anne, a lot easier than Ledreanne*

Okay, here's the next picture: *Who and Where/or/When*


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

is that the messenger from Gondor coming to the Riders during the Ride of the Rohhirim?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 14, 2003)

nope!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Then could it be Halbarad coming to the RiderS?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 14, 2003)

no where close.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Hmm... well it's a very small picture... does it have anything to do with the Riders of Rohan?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope. Still no where close. 

Here's a bigger one:

*walks away laughing evilly to herself because she finally fooled them all...*


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 18, 2003)

Gandalf and Pippin arriving at the Rammas Echor?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 18, 2003)

Orcs issuing from Morannon? with the mouth of Sauron in lead?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 18, 2003)

Elven army exiting Gondolin?


----------



## Eliot (Jun 18, 2003)

The Lieutenant of Sauron coming out of Morannon?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 18, 2003)

None of you are right. The closest would be...Thol (I think). The farest is Malbeth.

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

I have an idea now as to what it is... But I can't recall the scene... I'm almost certain it's from the Sil...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 18, 2003)

Is it the battle of the Fords of Isen?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope.

Your getting closer BC *you've gone soft?¿? what is the world coming to...*

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

HAhahahaha.... Yeah I just thought i'd change things around a bit...

Then could it be... Tuor riding down from the mountain passes of the Encircling Mountains?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope! 
***HINT HINT*** The riders have no specific name!!

I like the old BC... 

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh! Could it be Mandos laying the curse upon the Noldor?!

And don't worry, Im just havin some fun. I'll probly get everything back to normal tomarow...


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 18, 2003)

No...very, very close. Use one of the words in that sentence...

Here's the answer 'type' I was looking for:

_____ during _____

Hopefully you will finally get it... but I have to give you some credit, BC, you're the only one that has gotten close (and one of the only ones that has tried...for awhile...)

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Is that just me or do I see the ocean? Uhmm... Mandos during the awakening of the Elves? The 'ocean' being the lakie Cuivenen?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

No that would be Oromë... Rats... Uhmm... no let me think... Herald of Mandos during the Flight of the Noldor?!..


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope.

Another hint:

The riders have no names...I am looking for their...'type'.
And the second black has to do with a place. I thought you had it...you keep on saying the right word...just not in the right spot!

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

So it's problly...

___During the flight of the Noldor.... AYE! I give up... *waves white flag*... and it's time for someone elst to have a shot anyways...


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 19, 2003)

The Noldor at the Calacirya?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 19, 2003)

Is it the Numenorians coming back to Middle Earth?

-Flame


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 19, 2003)

Awe...poor BC! lol

Malbeth's answer was half right! Take the beginning of Malbeth's answer...then change the end. 

*Turns away and starts cracking up because I stumped you ALL!! HA HA HA*

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

The Noldor during the Flight of the Noldor?!

*Thinks he gots it*


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 19, 2003)

First part...right.
Second part...wrong....again!!!

Think 'places'....
*Shakes her head disapointely because they can't get it...*

*claps* BC is back!! YAY!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

The Noldor During..... the Kinslaying???


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 19, 2003)

The Noldor during the long march from Cuiviénen to the western shores of Middle-earth?

-Flame


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 19, 2003)

NO!! 

HINT HINT!!:

The Noldor during the ___ of ____!!!

Hopefully that will help!!

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh jeeze Anne you really got us...

Uhm... The Noldor during the awakening of the Elves?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 19, 2003)

No...I am ashamed of you guys!!
Keep Trying! Though I'm proud of you BC, you're the only one up to the challenge 

Hint Again:

The Noldor during the ____ of _____. There are no other words other than the two blanks which are one word each. The Second blank is a place...and since you guys are in great need...here is a large hint:
-This is the definition of the FIRST BLANK!!:
***The surrounding and blockading of a city, town, or fortress by an army attempting to capture it***
-The SCOND BLANK is a place.

I hope you get it...

Anne


----------



## Eriol (Jun 19, 2003)

Siege of Angband

If it's right, give it to BC!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 19, 2003)

YAY! SOMEONE FINALLY GOT IT!!! 

Yes, that's right. 
The Noldor during the seige of Angband! 

Eriol wins...yet he give it to the everlasting-almost_there-should've_had_it-BlackCaptian!!!

BlackCaptian...for your hard work and determination...you get to post the next picture! Yay!

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

Hahahaha.... Yay! Oh man thats funny... Thanks! You guys are so nice!


----------



## Talierin (Jun 19, 2003)

We've done that pic already


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

We have? Oh shoot... Ok I'm off to look for another one


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

I hope this isn't too hard!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hmmm...very complicated picture! Very beautiful too! BC, what exactly are you looking for. The name of the water-face guy or the places beside him? 

I guess Ulmo if that's what your looking for.

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

The name of the character... And no not Ulmo!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 19, 2003)

hm...I don't know anyone else made of water...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

Who says it's water?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 19, 2003)

Good Point...

random Guesses:
-Varda
-(weird one) Tilion

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

Varda's a great guess... but no... 

And Tilion is also incorrect. Has Anne finaly met her match in hard picture givers?!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 20, 2003)

...I think she has... Great Picture, BC. I think you stumped me...I've never seen one like this...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmmm, Yavanna?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 20, 2003)

Uinen?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

Nope... Both incorrect 

*Evil laugh*


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 20, 2003)

Eärendil?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

Ñðpë...

Haha I'm just havin some fun with this Character Gen thing...


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 20, 2003)

Could it be Galadriel?

-Flame


----------



## Eliot (Jun 20, 2003)

I dunno. Nienna?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 20, 2003)

Ossë?


----------



## Captain (Jun 20, 2003)

Iluvatar?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 20, 2003)

or is it Estë?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

Hahahaha... I have finaly stumped you all! Nope... None of you are right


----------



## Eliot (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmmm..............Gimli???


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

Hahaa... That'd be nice... But no, I'm afraid not


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 20, 2003)

Eru?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

Nope... another good guess though!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jun 21, 2003)

Irmo = Lórien ?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 21, 2003)

What does that little Equal sign mean? Because Irmo does not equal Lorien...

HOWEVER IT IS IRMO *IN* LORIEN!!! YAY!!! You're up Lhun!

The Vala of Dreams and enchantments...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 21, 2003)

Irmo *IS* Lorien, his domain was named after himself.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 21, 2003)

BC, t hey are correct. Check out this page on The Encyclopedia of Arda. You will see what they are talking about.

-Flame


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 21, 2003)

Yeah... I just realised that... At least it doesn't interfeer with the answer! I just don't konw why Lhun said that Irmo is Lorien. Was it really nesecsary?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jun 22, 2003)

Hehe, My Captain, even the Silmarillion says Irmo = Lorien 

Anyway, here is sth. for you to guess.
I hope this picture has not been done.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 22, 2003)

Arwen and Aragorn

I saw it the other day.... I'll find a pic tomorrow


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 22, 2003)

But couldn't it also be Beren and Lúthien?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jun 22, 2003)

Tal has got it right 

Your turn!


----------



## Talierin (Jun 22, 2003)

Here we go, where is this?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

Dol Amroth (first of many guesses )


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

Tol Eressëa?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 22, 2003)

*sighs* and eriol gets it on the first guess... grr


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I have a rule of thumb: whenever I'm in doubt about anything, I guess Dol Amroth. It has never failed!



So, with a bit of trimming to take away the title of the picture (duh), I give you our next exhibit:


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 22, 2003)

Sneaky Eriol, using a non-ME pic... 

Mwahaha I know that one! It's the Smith of Wooton Major meeting the Fairy queen.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

yes, I knew it would be easy -- Nasmith pictures are always easy. But I had to give it a twist, right?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 22, 2003)

Alright here's the new one. Name the person!


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

Dol Amroth!

no, I don't think that's likely...

Ok, Túrin then.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 22, 2003)

You are correct.  

What gave Turin away?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

The tear + the fledgling beard


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

Here we go:


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

hmmm...tough one  

Osgiliath?


----------



## Captain (Jun 22, 2003)

Edoras. The golden building in the center is Meduseld.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah ha Dale?

or

Lake Town?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

No.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 22, 2003)

Minas Ithil?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

Formenos?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

nope.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 22, 2003)

Tirion upon Tuna?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

A wild and crazy guess, but Numenor? Meneltarma being in the middle...?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting closer...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like some sort of graveyard to me.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

All complaints and hate-mail should be delivered to [email protected] or 0800-TolkienArtists.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

Umbar??....??


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

And now we're getting farther...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

I knew you were gonna say that!

So it has something to do with some kind of sea kingdom place of some sort mabey?

Tol Erreseä?


----------



## Eliot (Jun 22, 2003)

Oooh! Oooh! *raises hand* I know! It's a satellite image of a colony on the moon!!


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 22, 2003)

Armenelos during the Akkalabeth?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 23, 2003)

No, it's just Armenelos .


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 23, 2003)

Ah man I WAS close...


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok, who is this?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 23, 2003)

Hmm...Arwen?


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 23, 2003)

Nope...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 23, 2003)

Galadriel


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 23, 2003)

Luthien? (and there go the most famous three Elven women )


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 23, 2003)

Melian?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 23, 2003)

Eowyn?


----------



## Captain (Jun 23, 2003)

Celegorm?


----------



## Sarah (Jun 23, 2003)

Yavanna?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 23, 2003)

Rosie Cotton?

Frodo?

Gollum?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 23, 2003)

Lobelia Sackville-Baggins?


----------



## Captain (Jun 23, 2003)

Varda?


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 23, 2003)

None right yet...
hahaha, my first one and I got you stumped  beginner's luck, I guess...


----------



## Talierin (Jun 23, 2003)

Finduilas?


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 24, 2003)

So much for bragging... Talierin has got it right.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 24, 2003)

Hooya! I'll post a pic tomorrow, getting to be my bedtime.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 24, 2003)

Here we go!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 24, 2003)

Eowyn?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 24, 2003)

Arwen


----------



## ely (Jun 24, 2003)

Luthien?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 24, 2003)

Well I was gonna say Luthien but since I can't I'm gonna say Nienna


----------



## Talierin (Jun 24, 2003)

No, no, no, and no


----------



## ely (Jun 24, 2003)

Melian?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 24, 2003)

nope!


----------



## ely (Jun 24, 2003)

Celebrian?

Ok, I should let other people to guess too. So I'll go to bed now.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 24, 2003)

Nopes!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 24, 2003)

Goldberry?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 24, 2003)

Yay for Elendil!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 24, 2003)

Woohoo! Here's the next one...


----------



## Talierin (Jun 24, 2003)

Uhhhh, Helm?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 24, 2003)

Beren, seeing as how he's missing one hand


----------



## Eriol (Jun 24, 2003)

Maedhros, the other one-handed guy... and more likely to wear that armor, also


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 25, 2003)

is it Imrahil, Prince of Dol Amroth?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 25, 2003)

No, no, no, and......no.


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 25, 2003)

Aragorn?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

Olwë?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 25, 2003)

No, and no...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 25, 2003)

Sauron?

He _is_ missing a hand even if he is only supposed to be missing a finger...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

But would Sauron have a Swan on his Cuirass? Haha...

Uhm... Is he missing a hand? Or does it just look like it... Oh well... Uhmmm... Iduno.. I'm lost

Finarfin?

I'm thinking it's a Teleri seeing as how there's a Swan...


----------



## Talierin (Jun 25, 2003)

Imrahil?

I think it's just drawn badly


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

Imrahil was already guessed by Flame of Anor


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nobody is correct yet...*is having lots of fun*


----------



## Talierin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Imrahil was already guessed by Flame of Anor *



Ergh, yeah, that's what happens when I skim threads


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

Can you give us a hint? Is he an Elf from the Silmarillion? That'd probly be saying too much... But I think he is... Is it Orodreth?


----------



## ely (Jun 25, 2003)

Feanor?

It's probably wrong, but if I don't guess and it turns out to be correct, I would be pretty angry with myself...  

Well, I would like to say two more things:

1. I really love this picture guessing game  

2. I should really read Silmarillion again. I don't remember half the places or characters from there, probably even more than half


----------



## Captain (Jun 25, 2003)

Earendil? Tuor? Turin?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 25, 2003)

could it be Galador?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 25, 2003)

Captain is correct! Tuor is the answer. but from now on, let's just guess one name per post...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Anor _
> *could it be Galador? *



Galador? Do you mean Galdor?


----------



## Captain (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok Heres one


----------



## Captain (Jun 26, 2003)

Never mind, that didn't come up right. You can guess its Varda. I'll try again...


----------



## Captain (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Captain (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok. I don't know how to name the link, but this one doesn't say the character's name. Excuse my messups.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 26, 2003)

Beren?


----------



## Eliot (Jun 26, 2003)

Elwë/Elu Thingol?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 26, 2003)

Captain, do it like this:

1) Save the image in your computer
2) rename the image
3) post it as an attached file

(When you link us directly to the origin of the picture, it is waaaaay too easy to check the name of the picture on the proper site)


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 26, 2003)

Fëanor?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 26, 2003)

Aragorn?


----------



## Captain (Jun 28, 2003)

Malbeth is right! Your turn.


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 29, 2003)

Ok, here's the next:

What is this?


----------



## ely (Jun 29, 2003)

Barad-dur?


----------



## Sarah (Jun 29, 2003)

Isengard?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 29, 2003)

Hmmm well that looks like Minas Tirith on the right...in opposition with Minas Morgul? Though that would be a tad odd.


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 29, 2003)

nope...


----------



## Sarah (Jun 29, 2003)

orthanc?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 29, 2003)

The new Mill in hobbiton?


----------



## Eliot (Jun 29, 2003)

I know!! It's Frodo on Amon Hen when he has the One Ring on his finger. He's seeing all the forces of Sauron readying for their attack on the west.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 29, 2003)

That's a great guess... But is it the Last Alliance?


----------



## ely (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, if it's an event, could it be the War of the Ring?

Or if it's still a thing then maybe you want us not to be so specific: Mordor or the dark shadow of Mordor, maybe?

I know there should be only one guess per post, so I'm very very sorry...


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 29, 2003)

Eliot has got it right! It is Frodo's vision at Amon Hen.
His turn...


----------



## Eliot (Jun 30, 2003)

OK, here's the picture.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 30, 2003)

Faramir and Éowyn?


----------



## Eliot (Jun 30, 2003)

Yup. I was thinking it would be too easy.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 30, 2003)

You mean i got it right? cool beans.  ok here is my pic (hope it hasn't been played yet):

EDIT: Picture was deleted in order to save room on my attachments


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 30, 2003)

Elwing (the swan) going to meet Ëarendil on his ship, Vingilot when he returns to Valinor.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 30, 2003)

Tilion on the tail of Arien?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 30, 2003)

Malbeth has it.


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok, where is this?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow... For some reason I'm in love with this picture. I'd say Tol Eresseä, but what's up with the Carrion Foul? Oh well... I'm guessing Tol Eresseä


----------



## Captain (Jul 2, 2003)

Dol Amroth?


----------



## Eriol (Jul 2, 2003)

Umbar?


----------



## Captain (Jul 2, 2003)

The Grey Havens? And Black Captain: It's fowl, not foul.


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, it's a beautiful picture, isn't it? 

But none right yet...


----------



## Talierin (Jul 3, 2003)

War of Wrath, dragon=ancalagon, isle of balar or somewheres near there???


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 3, 2003)

Nope...


----------



## Captain (Jul 3, 2003)

The place where Tuor met Ulmo? I forgot the name.


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 3, 2003)

That would be Vinyamar... but no


----------



## Talierin (Jul 3, 2003)

the Long Lake/Esgaroth?


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 3, 2003)

Good (but wrong) guess...


----------



## Captain (Jul 4, 2003)

Cirdan's Havens in Beleriand?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jul 4, 2003)

Alqualondë


----------



## cardanas (Jul 4, 2003)

isengard after the flooding


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 5, 2003)

Still not right... should I give a clue by now?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 5, 2003)

yes! please do..... *mutters about super hard obscure pics*


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok... place-wise Eriol and Captain have been the closest ones...


----------



## Talierin (Jul 5, 2003)

ummm, havens of Umbar?


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 5, 2003)

nope (I would not be so evil to Eriol when he said Umbar...)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 5, 2003)

Well captain had alot of guesses... I'm guessing his Dol Amroth one was the close one

Agh I have no clue. I'm gona say Tolfalas and quit...


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 5, 2003)

The best time to quit it is when you get it right... your turn


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 5, 2003)

Haha! Really?! SCORE!!

Well I gota go look for a good pic... this might take a while...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 5, 2003)

I hope this isn't TOO achingly easy... Who knows, mabey it'll be super hard


----------



## Beleg (Jul 5, 2003)

Mormegil and Niniel?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 5, 2003)

Beren and Finrod?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, Beren and Finrod at Tol in Gaurhoth. You're up Elendil


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 5, 2003)

Here's the next one.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

Hmm... I don't see how that couldn't be Beleg, so I'm gona say him


----------



## Talierin (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm gonna say legolas


----------



## Beleg (Jul 6, 2003)

I refuse to be so girly-looking!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm gonna guess Robin Hood.

I actually agree with BC on this one, but I don't think they had ear rings in Beleriand...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I'm gonna guess Robin Hood.*



HAHAHA 

Curufin?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I actually agree with BC on this one, but I don't think they had ear rings in Beleriand... *



*ACTUALY* agree? I don't know if that's a compliment or Insult!   

I don't really think this is a valid picture... There's nothing that could distinct this from Beleg, Curufin, Celegorm, Legolas... But Oh well


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 6, 2003)

Celegorm? I think it should be either Curufin or Celegorm (possibly Legolas) because of the reins he's (?) holding...


----------



## Captain (Jul 6, 2003)

That could be anyone...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 6, 2003)

HA! You're all wrong!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

This shouldn't be allowed!

Thranduil? Probly not...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 6, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## ely (Jul 6, 2003)

Is it Glorfindel?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 6, 2003)

Correctamundo!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 7, 2003)

He was my second guess...


----------



## Eriol (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a terrible Glorfindel... what about that hat??


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 7, 2003)

What about it?  Maybe it wasn't expressly stated in the book, but I don't think it's completely innacurate... The costume looks a little too much like Robin Hood though.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 7, 2003)

Probably wrong, but because it's a guy I'm gonna say Beren.


----------



## Eriol (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *What about it?  Maybe it wasn't expressly stated in the book, but I don't think it's completely innacurate... The costume looks a little too much like Robin Hood though.  *



I don't have the book here, but I think Glorfindel is described as having "flowing hair" when he finds the hobbits + Aragorn; the one place where he is fully described (at the feast in Frodo's honor, in the chapter "Many Meetings"), he is NOTHING like that picture.

It is Glorfindel disguised as Robin Hood .


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *
> It is Glorfindel disguised as Robin Hood . *



So does that mean it's my turn?

I agree with Eriol here. First, when he's carrying that huge bow and a sword with a scary looking hilt, what leads us to believe it isn't Beleg? And I'm still skeptical about earrings in Middle-earth...


----------



## ely (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> So does that mean it's my turn?



You may post the picture if you want to. I have a really nice picture, but it doesn't want to attach it... I don't know why... 
   I tried many times, but still I just couldn't do it...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 7, 2003)

What you could do is bring the picture up and Right Click and go to Add to Favorites. You should be able to access the picture only from there and just post the URL


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 8, 2003)

Here is Ely's pic. I don't know why it didn't work for her...

EDIT: I don't know what the answer to this pic is either.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 8, 2003)

Morwen and Nienor?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 8, 2003)

Luthien and Dior?


----------



## ely (Jul 8, 2003)

nope! Guess again...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 8, 2003)

Idril and Earendil?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 8, 2003)

Melian and Luthien?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 8, 2003)

River woman and Goldberry?!


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 9, 2003)

Celebrian and Arwen?


----------



## ely (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malbeth _
> Celebrian and Arwen?



Correct. Your turn  

By the way, I just love that picture - it's so cute


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 9, 2003)

Wow... talk of being lucky...
anyway, here's the next one


----------



## Eriol (Jul 9, 2003)

Beregond and Bergil?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 9, 2003)

Túrin and Labadal?


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 9, 2003)

Both wrong...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 9, 2003)

Beregond and Peregrin?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 9, 2003)

Elrond and Aragorn?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 9, 2003)

Boromir and Faramir


----------



## Captain (Jul 9, 2003)

I think Talierin got it. I would have guessed that.


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 9, 2003)

Talierin has indeed got it right... it is Boromir and Faramir...


----------



## Talierin (Jul 10, 2003)

YAY! I'll try to post a pic tomorrow...


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey, when's the picture getting posted?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 14, 2003)

Agh, sorry, MacAddict's here and I haven't had much time for TTF


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 14, 2003)

Well lets see

She's an Elf
She's not Galadriel
She's not Luthien (because that would be the obvious answer)
Probly not Arwen either...
Is it Finduilas?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 14, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jul 14, 2003)

Melian?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 14, 2003)

Celebrian?


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 14, 2003)

Varda?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 14, 2003)

Arwen?


----------



## Sarah (Jul 14, 2003)

Luthien?


----------



## ely (Jul 14, 2003)

Yavanna?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 14, 2003)

That'd be funny if it turns out to be Rosie Gamgee or something... What a strange strange twist...   

My finalerest guess would have to be Idril


----------



## Talierin (Jul 15, 2003)

Elendil SCOOOOOOOOOOOORES! *laughs at BC's first guess cause he *almost* had it*


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 15, 2003)

Woohoo! I've got a nice hard one for ya'll: (I want both people in the picture identified. )


----------



## Talierin (Jul 15, 2003)

*knows it but will be nice and let someone else guess since she did the pic last time*


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 15, 2003)

Beregond and Bergil?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 15, 2003)

Aragorn and Arathorn?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 15, 2003)

Denethor II, and Boromir?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 15, 2003)

Eliot is correct!


----------



## Eliot (Jul 15, 2003)

OK, here's the pic.


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 16, 2003)

The misty mountains?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 16, 2003)

The shores of Valinor?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 16, 2003)

Both wrong.


----------



## ely (Jul 16, 2003)

ummm.... Numenor?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 16, 2003)

Uhh the Shadowy Seas?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 16, 2003)

Barrow Downs


----------



## Turin (Jul 16, 2003)

Wild guess, Dagorlad?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 16, 2003)

All wrong.


----------



## ely (Jul 17, 2003)

The shores of Middle-Earth?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 17, 2003)

Nope. Wrong.

I haven't stumped you guys, have I??


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah you have. 

Grey Havens?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Grey Havens? *



Hehe, no.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm sure this is going to turn out surprisingly easy when we all don't get it, but I'm gona have maybe one last stab at it....

Belegaer!?

(Great sea)


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 18, 2003)

The Sea of Rhún?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 18, 2003)

*sigh*  

Nope....


----------



## Talierin (Jul 18, 2003)

the Long Lake/Esgaroth?



hints please?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 18, 2003)

Nope, it's not Long Lake/Esgaroth.

Think "barren wasteland".


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 18, 2003)

The North where the Icemen Lived....Forochel i believe?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow Celebthôl, you're the closest anybody's gotten........but you're still wrong.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 18, 2003)

ahhh..hmmm, north of Morgoths fortress where it was to cold to keep watch etc?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 18, 2003)

No, that's too far north. Closer to Forochel.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 18, 2003)

Is it Himling?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 18, 2003)

No....


----------



## Talierin (Jul 18, 2003)

Helcarax? (sp?)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh I betcha thats it... But in a vain last gasp for that which is picture guessingness I'm gona take a stab and say the Ruining of Beleriand


----------



## Eliot (Jul 18, 2003)

Both....................WRONG!!


----------



## Talierin (Jul 19, 2003)

Forodwaith?


----------



## Eliot (Jul 19, 2003)

Correct.   Finally....


----------



## ely (Jul 23, 2003)

Just reminding you all that here's a really cool thread that I don't want to be forgotten.   

I would have posted a picture too since Tal hasn't posted her pic, but unfortunately I still can't attach files.


----------



## Talierin (Jul 24, 2003)

Sorry, sorry, been busy!

Here!


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 24, 2003)

The raven fellow who speaks to the Dwarves in The Hobbit? Raarc, or something like that.


----------



## Turin (Jul 24, 2003)

This is stupid but Gwaihir wind lord?


----------



## Captain (Jul 24, 2003)

The thrush?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 24, 2003)

Argh, Craig gets it on the first guess! But then again, there ain't that many birds in LOTR. His name is Roac, btw


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 24, 2003)

Cor, blimey, I won  But a picture could be a bit more difficult to muster... I know! I'll go to Google and type in a random character...

Yes, here we go


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 24, 2003)

The mouth of Sauron?


----------



## Turin (Jul 24, 2003)

It looks like something from the 1970's animated version of lotr.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *The mouth of Sauron? *


 Darn, Thol gets it first time... And yes, it was from the 70's animated ROTK. I typed in Sauron into Google image search, and that was one of the matches


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 25, 2003)

here we go, guess away....it was a annoyance to find...


----------



## Talierin (Jul 25, 2003)

Rohan?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 25, 2003)

nope...


----------



## Captain (Jul 25, 2003)

Dunharrow?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jul 25, 2003)

The canopy of Lothlorien?

Anne


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 25, 2003)

nope and nope....


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 25, 2003)

Would it happen to be the wasteland around Mordor? I can't remember any names just now...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Would it happen to be the wasteland around Mordor? I can't remember any names just now... *



It would not....


----------



## Captain (Jul 25, 2003)

Dunland?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 25, 2003)

Nope


----------



## ely (Jul 25, 2003)

Eregion?


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going to hazard two guesses here...

The Shire?
The barrowdowns?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 25, 2003)

yes, the BDs


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 25, 2003)

Woo! Two in two days, I'm on a roll 

And continuing with the entirely coincidental theme of twos, who can guess the two people in this pic?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jul 25, 2003)

One is most definietly Gimli and the other...Aragorn or Frodo?

Anne


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jul 26, 2003)

Legolas and Gimli?


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 26, 2003)

Both completely wrong


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 26, 2003)

Arwen and Aragorn?


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 26, 2003)

Nope, still wrong


----------



## Captain (Jul 26, 2003)

Merry and Pippin in Fangorn.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jul 26, 2003)

It has to be Gimli...red hair and a beard...


----------



## Turin (Jul 26, 2003)

Does lego actually make LOTR stuff or are you just pretending?


----------



## Captain (Jul 26, 2003)

No, they're Hobbits. both have relatively short legs.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 26, 2003)

It isnt Gimli, there is no breard....


----------



## Talierin (Jul 26, 2003)

Aragorn and Boromir?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jul 26, 2003)

Frodo and Sam?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 26, 2003)

Frodo and Galadriel in the mirror of Galadriel scene?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jul 26, 2003)

If there's no beard, than whats that red thing on his shirt??


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain _
> *Merry and Pippin in Fangorn. *


 Captain gets it!


> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Does lego actually make LOTR stuff or are you just pretending? *


 I'm not sure if Lego had LOTR stuff, but it's from a website where a guy illustrated LOTR entirely with lego - quite impressive!

http://www.ozbricks.net/bricktales/lotr/lotrmain.html


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 26, 2003)

That would be his shirt. . .have you ever seen a lego beard? its like all chunky :S


----------



## Captain (Jul 30, 2003)

Here we go:


----------



## Turin (Jul 30, 2003)

You can click edit and then delete to delete those posts. Anyway the door of moria?


----------



## Talierin (Jul 30, 2003)

Helm's Deep?


----------



## ely (Jul 31, 2003)

Hornburg?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jul 31, 2003)

Gondolin?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 31, 2003)

Wont be Gondolin, way to obvious and not hidden....must be The Deeping wall...


----------



## Sarah (Jul 31, 2003)

dwarrowdelf?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 31, 2003)

Dunharrow?


----------



## Captain (Jul 31, 2003)

Ledreanne gets it!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *Wont be Gondolin, way to obvious and not hidden....must be The Deeping wall... *



ha ha ha... 

New Picture:

Tell both People:


----------



## ely (Aug 1, 2003)

I've seen this picture before and that's why I let other people guess. It seems cheating to me, I mean this thread is called "guess the pic" not "name the pic"  

So I'll wait until the next one...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 1, 2003)

Could it be Celeborn and Galadriel in Menengroth?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 1, 2003)

Faramir and Eowyn?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 1, 2003)

nope.


----------



## Turin (Aug 2, 2003)

Where do you get your avatars BC?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 2, 2003)

I go to google Images then type in things like:

Witch King Angmar
Witch King
Angmar
Morgul
Ringwraith
Nazgul
Dark Lord
Pelennor

I swear... if you looked through all the images i'd searched for you'd think I'm gothic or something  

Then I resize the images (they have to be .jpg) with Bome's Image Resizer. You can download it off the internet if you want...


----------



## ltas (Aug 2, 2003)

Galadriel and Feanor?

*ducks*


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2003)

Elrond and Arwen?


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *I swear... if you looked through all the images i'd searched for you'd think I'm gothic or something
> 
> Then I resize the images (they have to be .jpg) with Bome's Image Resizer. You can download it off the internet if you want... *



*Snickers* a blonde Goth  i could never see it  

You could also use paint, all PC's come with it as standard and its simple enough to use.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Aug 2, 2003)

It must be Galadriel and the elf that had a 'crush' on her... I just cant remember his name.

There is also the possiblilty of Nimloth, and the other guy... *sigh* I cant remember names.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 3, 2003)

nopes.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *You could also use paint, all PC's come with it as standard and its simple enough to use. *



Ehhh I think I took it off this computer in my mass removal of programs. I think i've got two Avatars on deck still.... my Eowyn Un-Admaration Avatar will probly go in a week or two 
I just love these things...


----------



## ltas (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dáin Ironfoot I _
> *It must be Galadriel and the elf that had a 'crush' on her... I just cant remember his name. *


Feanor was the guy who 'fell' for Galadriel, wasn't he?

But could those be Galadriel and Celebrimbor?

I'm even beginning to doubt Melian and Thingol (the name of the pic would then be 'Damn, Luthien's off with Beren again'  ), but they (M&T) can't both be light-haired.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 7, 2003)

None right yet.

Have I stumped you all once *again*?  

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 7, 2003)

Gwindor and Finduilas?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 7, 2003)

BC got it!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 7, 2003)

SCORE!
That Elf dude looks pretty shy... Figured I should think of a crush from a male elf to a pretty female elf...

I'm off to look for the hardest picture of all time


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 8, 2003)

Ok this attachment is not working.... Can someone give up a guessing thing period for me so I can send you the link and you post it as an attachment? The url gives it away...


----------



## Eliot (Aug 8, 2003)

Sure, send it to me. I have time to be on the site right now.

If you want, just send it to [email protected], or send it through a PM (if you can. I'm not sure if you can or not).


----------



## Eliot (Aug 8, 2003)

OK, I'm posting this for BC. The question is what BC wanted me to put in. It's more "explain the pic", then "guess the pic".

'How does each character's action reflect on their character in the story?'


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 9, 2003)

Ok, so the name of the file might suggest the two boys are Boromir and Faramir. Therefore the woman is probably their mother, or maybe a carer. Faramir is the boy being read to, showing his future love for learning. The other boy, playing with a horse is Boromir (obviously). He's not interested in learning, but rather playing, and the horse could signify his future profession as a soldier.

Good enough?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, you need the name of each character, including the woman, and how what they're doing reflects upon the LotR story. It's obviously Faramir and Boromir... we need the name of the woman.

The explanation was good enough... Faramir is a scholar, Boromir is a Valiant war captain... You answered good enough. Now we just need the name of the woman


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 9, 2003)

Finduilas?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 9, 2003)

Correct.... *sigh* I can never find any good pictures... Damned computers


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 9, 2003)

Who gets to post the next pic, then? I got the majority of it, and would have got the woman's name as well, just I didn't check the thread again until now...


----------



## ely (Aug 13, 2003)

Would someone please be so nice and post a picture? I really want to start guessing it...


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't know about everyone else, but I've been waiting for BC to say who's turn it is


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 13, 2003)

Since you guys can't wait, I'll post the picture. And I can delete this post if CS whats to post it.

Name Both People-


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't mind - I'd just go and find something ridiculously easy... probably. As to who's in the picture, I have no idea. How about Eowyn and Grima? That's the king of wild stabs in the dark, isn't it?


----------



## ely (Aug 13, 2003)

Arwen and Elrond?


----------



## Turin (Aug 13, 2003)

Arwen and Aragorn?


----------



## Captain (Aug 13, 2003)

Eowyn and Faramir?


----------



## Turin (Aug 13, 2003)

That was my second guess.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 13, 2003)

Meaglin and Aredhel?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 13, 2003)

Nope, none right so far. 

Anne


----------



## Gandalf_White (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm just gonna jump right in with my (stupid) answer.

Galadriel and Celeborn


----------



## Captain (Aug 14, 2003)

Eowyn and Eomer?


----------



## Turin (Aug 14, 2003)

Stupid guess but Galadriel and Frodo?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 14, 2003)

Still none right...


----------



## ely (Aug 15, 2003)

Luthien and Thingol?


----------



## Captain (Aug 15, 2003)

Eol and Aredhel?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 15, 2003)

Ely got It!!!


----------



## ely (Aug 15, 2003)

Jippii!!!  

Ok, who's this?


EDIT: Attachment removed but I'll post a link if anyone likes to see what picture it was.

Picture


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 15, 2003)

Melain or Arwen?


----------



## Turin (Aug 15, 2003)

Eowen(sp?)? Stupid guess but this is my 400th post yay!


----------



## ely (Aug 16, 2003)

Nope


----------



## warriorofgondor (Aug 16, 2003)

Is it the hobbits going to the prancing pony in Bree??


----------



## Talierin (Aug 16, 2003)

Feanor?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 16, 2003)

Luthien?


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 17, 2003)

Gilraen?


----------



## ely (Aug 17, 2003)

Guess again!  

Who is Gilraen anyway?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Aug 17, 2003)

With blue eyes but dark hair, if the artist is following JRRT's description it would be Finwe.

Gilraen is Aragorn's mother.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Eowen(sp?)? Stupid guess but this is my 400th post yay! *



Eowyn had Golden/Blonde hair


----------



## Turin (Aug 17, 2003)

Thats why I said it was a stupid guess.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 18, 2003)

So you just posted a bogus guess to reach 400 posts?


----------



## Turin (Aug 18, 2003)

No, I've guessed right with stupid guesses before, and I didn't know if it says anything about her having blonde hair in the books.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 18, 2003)

I don't know if this has already been guessed but Luthien?

-Flame


----------



## ely (Aug 19, 2003)

It's not Finwe and it's not Luthien.  Isn't it weird that one person is thought to be both, Luthien and Finwe...  

Anyway, keep guessing! The truth is out there...


----------



## Talierin (Aug 19, 2003)

Finrod? Eol? Can you at least tell us if it's a guy or a girl?


----------



## Bethelarien (Aug 19, 2003)

Is it Maeglin? Maybe?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 19, 2003)

Yeah this pic kinda looks like a She-Male


----------



## ely (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> Can you at least tell us if it's a guy or a girl?



I can, but it doesn't mean that I will...  

Ok, ok, it's a guy... and he doesn't look THAT girlish


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 19, 2003)

Then I'm gonna go ahead and say it's Dior


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 19, 2003)

Elros? or Elrohir?


----------



## Captain (Aug 20, 2003)

Estel?


----------



## ely (Aug 20, 2003)

Nope!    

Anyway, I might give you a clue some day if I can think of a good and vague one...


----------



## Malbeth (Aug 20, 2003)

Elrond?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 20, 2003)

Well jeeze this could be tons of people...

Gil-galad? Turgon?

This'll be really really funny when it turns out this isn't an Elf (We've been guessing all elves since the begining)


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 20, 2003)

Beren?


----------



## Turin (Aug 20, 2003)

This might have already been guessed but Glorfindel?


----------



## ely (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *This'll be really really funny when it turns out this isn't an Elf (We've been guessing all elves since the begining)  *


Consider this as your clue


----------



## Turin (Aug 21, 2003)

Is it Aragorn or Faramir?


----------



## Talierin (Aug 21, 2003)

Boromir?


----------



## Turin (Aug 21, 2003)

Elindil or Isildor(sp?)?.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 21, 2003)

Earendil? i can't remember what race he was with. Though i think he was an elf. and so i am also gonna guess Faramir, because he is the only man i can think of right now. 

-Flame


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 22, 2003)

Elros


----------



## ely (Aug 23, 2003)

No, no, no, no......

You're still barking at the wrong tree.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 23, 2003)

Frodo?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 23, 2003)

Legolas?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 24, 2003)

Merry?


----------



## Captain (Aug 24, 2003)

> Is it *Aragorn* or Faramir?



Estel is Aragorn.


----------



## ely (Aug 24, 2003)

Still none right...  

I'll give you another clue tomorrow, though maybe you would like it today... ok, ok, here it comes: try guessing something completely different


----------



## Turin (Aug 24, 2003)

You can hardly call that a clue, everyones been guessing from hobbits to elves to men, what else is there(don't say dwarves).


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 24, 2003)

Manwë? Oromë? You said different...I say Valar? Or maybe Sauron before he changed? It could be anything. 'Different' in Middle Earth is not a very helpful clue.

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 24, 2003)

Sauron in fair form?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 24, 2003)

I had just guessed that


----------



## ely (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, don't say it wasn't a good clue - someone finally answered right      

It's Manwë, so your turn, Anne!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow! That was luck!


----------



## ely (Aug 25, 2003)

Gil-Galad?


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 25, 2003)

Sauron?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 25, 2003)

Yea, it's Sauron!


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 25, 2003)

HAHA BULLS EYE!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Aug 27, 2003)

Next! I'm back and I wanna play now!


----------



## Turin (Sep 1, 2003)

Any time now someone should be posting a picture.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Sep 1, 2003)

ohhh i want to play!!


----------



## Turin (Sep 1, 2003)

Well once Thol posts a pic you can.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 2, 2003)

OH MY GOD!! 

I forgot...

Someone else can post  i can never find pics....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok. Guess THIS pic!! 

Hehe. I saw this on the internet and I was like hmm....yeah...for some reason I think this pic might be WILDLY inaccurate.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 6, 2003)

HA HA! I know that one! It's a VERY VERY VERY SCARY Beren and Luthien


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes...yes...tis true. A VERY scary Beren and Luthien.

For some reason I just DON'T think she'd have been dressed like that. 

And if you look at the pic full-sized (I had to post it at 50% to make it within the size limit) her eyes have this crazed dazed blank look in them like she's under some mind control ray.  It's quite weird.

Your turn.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 6, 2003)

Very weird... although I did laugh my head off the first time I saw the thing on a site once...

Tell me where these guys are:


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

The easy answer would be Butterbur's inn in Bree...
So I guess that...but also since that's so obvious I also guess...Gondor, when Pippin is going around and talking to the guards.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 7, 2003)

And you are............... *drumroll* WRONG!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Of course I am.  It'd be WAAAY too shocking for me to ever be RIGHT! 

"My next choice will be paper." 

Actually...maybe it's...um...A hobbit over in Edoras? Maybe?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 7, 2003)

Nope!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

They're in.............................................The House of Tom Bombadil? 

I dunno...I give up. That's HARD!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Is it...Gimli in Rohan?.......................................


----------



## Talierin (Sep 7, 2003)

Nope!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

I give up. ...um...wait...is it in the Green Dragon Inn or whatever it's called?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 7, 2003)

nope!


----------



## Turin (Sep 8, 2003)

Wonks, I wouln't keep guessing hobbits seeing that they don't have beards. I might be wrong though its very unlikely. My guess is probably wrong but, Gimli in Rivendell?


----------



## Sarah (Sep 8, 2003)

Santa's runaway elf.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 8, 2003)

lol, no and no... don't bother about character names, cause they aren't really anyone, just tell me where it is!


----------



## Turin (Sep 8, 2003)

Dale?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 8, 2003)

nope!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Sep 9, 2003)

Medoselt(sp)


----------



## Talierin (Sep 9, 2003)

nope! *giggles cause she actually has a hard picture*


----------



## Flame of Anor (Sep 9, 2003)

Minas Tirith?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 9, 2003)

Nope!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 9, 2003)

Amon Rudh, assuming that Dwarf is Mim?


----------



## Turin (Sep 9, 2003)

I give up, I can't think of many places where dwarves were with men.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 9, 2003)

Thorin Oakenshield in the Hall at Lake-Town?....if this has been said im sorry...i cant be naffed to read all them....


----------



## Talierin (Sep 9, 2003)

Well, Lake Town/Esgaroth is the answer  the men and dwarf aren't really anybody, just hangin' in a bar there...


----------



## Turin (Sep 9, 2003)

Someone else get a pic ready cause Thol might forget to post one again, just kidding.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 13, 2003)

Looks like he has forgotten hahahaa


----------



## Talierin (Sep 13, 2003)

Well fine Thol, I'll just post another picture....

Who is this, and where is he?


----------



## Beleg (Sep 14, 2003)

Turin at Cabed-en-aras?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 14, 2003)

nope


----------



## Sarah (Sep 14, 2003)

frodo climbing up mt. doom?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 14, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2003)

Sam looking out over Mordor (after Frodo got stung by Shelob that is)?


----------



## Captain (Sep 14, 2003)

Melkor seeking Ungoliant?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 14, 2003)

Nope and nope!


----------



## Turin (Sep 14, 2003)

Aragorn in the Misty Mountains?(I don't know when)


----------



## Talierin (Sep 14, 2003)

Nope!


----------



## Turin (Sep 14, 2003)

Beren somewhere?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 14, 2003)

More specifically, Beren, in Ered Gorgoroth


----------



## Turin (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm not good with names of places.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 14, 2003)

BC has it! Sorry Turin, I needed the whole name of it...


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 16, 2003)

Come on BC, got a few good ones to show


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 16, 2003)

This should hopefully be a brain buster


----------



## Flame of Anor (Sep 16, 2003)

Song of the Valar going out into the Void?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 16, 2003)

Oooh great guess but no


----------



## ely (Sep 16, 2003)

Doriath?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 16, 2003)

The glittering caves?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 16, 2003)

Nope and nope. Well I'm happy now that i've stumped Thol at least onc


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 16, 2003)

stumped shmumped, ive only just started 

The Elven Kings feast in the Hobbit?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 16, 2003)

Lothlorien? Trees look pretty mallornish to me.


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 16, 2003)

the hoard of fëanor at his place of exile from tûna?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 16, 2003)

No no and no


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 17, 2003)

The woods of Lorien in Valinor?


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 17, 2003)

something to do with the rekindeling of the stars or the two tree's


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 18, 2003)

No and No. This'll be good. Think outside LotR and the Sil.


----------



## ely (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> Think outside LotR and the Sil.


Hmm... that leaves the Hobbit and many other great books that I haven't read unfortunately. So, is it the place in Mirkwood where Bilbo & company met the elves?


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 19, 2003)

Bag end at new years eve!!!


----------



## Turin (Sep 19, 2003)

Gandalf's fireworks?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 19, 2003)

Rivendell?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 19, 2003)

No no no and no. Muahaha perhaps you should also think otside the Hobbit.


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 20, 2003)

well i'm stumped.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 20, 2003)

And I'm happy


----------



## ely (Sep 21, 2003)

Are you saying that this place hasn't even been mentioned in LotR, Silmarillion or the Hobbit?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2003)

Unfinished Tales? bear with me, I haven't read that monster in a looooong time



> As they drew nearer they saw that the white mist was driving back the glooms of Dol Guldur, and soon they passed into it, riding slowly at first and warily; but under its canopy all things were lit with a clear and shadowless light, while to left and right they were guarded as it were by white walls of secrecy.



Eorl and the eothed riding south between Dol Guldor and the Anduin during which the black mist of Dol Guldor was repelled by the white mist of Lothlorien?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 21, 2003)

Ely, it's been mentioned, but not in description.

Great guess Anamatar, but no


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 22, 2003)

an age hint would be a big help


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 22, 2003)

I can't recall the age, I just know that the scene is from Aman, and that Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, the Silmarillioin, and Unfinished Tales are all inapplicable books


----------



## Flame of Anor (Sep 22, 2003)

So does that mean that you are gonna post a new pic? Did you give it away?

-Flame


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh.. no i didnt give it away. The scene doesnt take place in Middle Earth/Anywhere East of the Helcaraxe. The picture stands


----------



## Captain (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I'm stumped. I don't know where BC got this...


----------



## Talierin (Oct 1, 2003)

Umm, the island of Lorien/Este?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 1, 2003)

Muahaha nnnoooopppeee


----------



## Talierin (Oct 1, 2003)

Hmm, Yavanna's gardens?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 1, 2003)

Nope!

Another hint:

Book of Lost Tales. 

(Try either volume)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 5, 2003)

Come on people!!!

BoLT 1 !!! I'm almost giving it to you!


----------



## Turin (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok, since you said BoLT 1, "The Hiding of Valinor"?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 6, 2003)

Nope. We're getting closer though. That's not to say that we're close, but we ARE getting closer


----------



## Turin (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, 'The Tale of the Sun and the Moon' or the 'Coming of the elves'?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 9, 2003)

No, that would be the Silmarillion


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 10, 2003)

What is BoLT?

-Flame

EDIT: to next post....Ah thnx Talierin.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 10, 2003)

Book of Lost Tales (there's two volumes)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 11, 2003)

No one?! Should I tell you the answer and find another pic to keep this game goin?


----------



## Eliot (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *No one?! Should I tell you the answer and find another pic to keep this game goin? *



YES!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 11, 2003)

And the answer is....



























*KORTIRION!!!!City of the fairies!*

more specifically the Fairy Paths 
I'll find another pic soon enough


----------



## Turin (Oct 12, 2003)

Argh! I would have guessed that, in a couple months.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 13, 2003)

Lets see if you can guess this mind boggler! Tell me who that green being is, and where he is.


----------



## Captain (Oct 15, 2003)

Tulkas driving away Morgoth's minions?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah, this begs the question why the HECK do the orcs have machine guns and vets?!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 15, 2003)

Haha! I see the machine guns, but what's a vet and where is it?

And no, it isn't Tulkas. Good guess though


----------



## Turin (Oct 19, 2003)

Ulmo somewhere?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 19, 2003)

Hehe, that is Finrod on Tol Sirion (Nóm knows this one too ), a very _interesting_ rendition, don't you think?  

What is this:


----------



## Turin (Oct 19, 2003)

Minas Tirith during the battle of the pellenor feilds? Or mount doom?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 19, 2003)

I think I used this pic a while back...

Thangorodrim


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 19, 2003)

Correct (I couldn't be bothered to check all attachments posted so far).


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 21, 2003)

Someone else can go if they want... I can't find any pics right now


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll go! lemme go find one!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2003)

Found one!


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 21, 2003)

We had it affore, i believe it was Círdan


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2003)

right, sorry, anyway, ur up.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Nov 1, 2003)

Where are you Thol?!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 2, 2003)

ok, thol's a no-show. Any volunteers to go?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 2, 2003)

Here we are  

Gee am i out of ideas or what. . .


----------



## Turin (Nov 2, 2003)

Whats with all these hard pics? *Scratches head*, oh I'll have to say Legolas .


----------



## Eliot (Nov 2, 2003)

No, no, silly.....his name is Arwen.


----------



## Turin (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh, I was going to say Elrond, darn I was close.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 3, 2003)

OH MY G!!!!

Is quite obvious who it is!!!

Sauron! Duh!


----------



## Turin (Nov 3, 2003)

*Studies the pic closely* Oh, I see its Lurtz.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 3, 2003)

Gandalf??? man i am completely stumped on this one. 

-Flame


----------



## BlackCaptain (Nov 3, 2003)

Narsil!

no...

Feanor!

no...

Thol raging out against the world for not buying his Silmarillions!!

Yeah yeah I go with that!


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Thol raging out against the world for not buying his Silmarillions!!*



Its Silmarils


----------



## BlackCaptain (Nov 3, 2003)

Hahahahah whooops. Oh well... Those things are copyrighted... You cant just call them Silmarills.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 5, 2003)

if anyone has a pic ready, they could guess then post the pic.

-Flame


----------



## Turin (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll let someone else go cause I'm too lazy to find one.


----------



## Turin (Nov 14, 2003)

Uh... Nobody's done anything, could someone post a pic please?


----------



## ely (Nov 14, 2003)

Ok! Here's one...   

EDIT: I removed the attachment but I'll post a link if anyone likes to see what picture it was. 

Picture


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 14, 2003)

Galadriel?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 14, 2003)

Goldberry?


----------



## Turin (Nov 14, 2003)

Celebrian? I don't know if thats who I'm thinking of, I probably got the names mixed up.


----------



## ely (Nov 15, 2003)

Nope  Keep guessing!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Nov 15, 2003)

Yavanna?


----------



## celebdraug (Nov 17, 2003)

i think it might be Yavanna too, because in the background it looks like the 'Two Trees of Valinor'


----------



## ely (Nov 19, 2003)

Seems as if this thread has lost some of its popularity.  And if you expect me to anwer every single guess, I feel like spamming (in a bad way).  So I'll either wait for the right answer or comment after a lot of people have guessed wrong... So when I don't say anything it doesn't mean I don't check your answers, it just means that you haven't guessed it right yet. 

And, no, it's not Yavanna.


----------



## Turin (Nov 19, 2003)

Did you draw it yourself? It looks like it to me, if you did, its better than I could do. Dumb guess but Eowen?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 22, 2003)

Eärwen

-Flame


----------



## vvff (Nov 22, 2003)

Luthien? Could be...


----------



## ely (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Did you draw it yourself? It looks like it to me, if you did, its better than I could do.*


I wish I could say I did. But I can't draw that well, unfortunately.  

Anyway, none of the guesses are right so far, so keep guessing, good people, keep guessing!


----------



## Captain (Dec 1, 2003)

Elwing?


----------



## Sarah (Dec 1, 2003)

Gwendeling?


----------



## Turin (Dec 2, 2003)

Nienel or Nienor, or something, I can't remember names worth crap anymore.


----------



## Captain (Dec 2, 2003)

Idril?


----------



## Turin (Dec 3, 2003)

Dang it, I was gonna post that next.


----------



## ely (Dec 3, 2003)

Still none right


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 3, 2003)

Nimrodel?


----------



## Captain (Dec 3, 2003)

Aredhel?


----------



## Captain (Dec 10, 2003)

Did Ely take a vacation or something?


----------



## ely (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain _
> *Did Ely take a vacation or something? *


No, I'm still here... It's kind of pointless to say "no" after every guess... but nobody has come up with the right answer  Why are there so few people guessing, are the others bored of this game or something like that... or maybe they just don't like to guess my pictures... Anyway, don't worry, I check this place quite often and if someone gives the right answer, I'll let you all know about it...


----------



## Turin (Dec 11, 2003)

Well I give up, I can't think of any more women that look like that.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Dec 11, 2003)

surely not arwen?


----------



## Captain (Dec 15, 2003)

Melian?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 15, 2003)

I think I got it! The flowers springing forth at her feet.... surely it is Vana the Ever-young? I first thought it was Yavanna, but in the Sil it says the flowers spring forth as she looks at them or something.

Vana.


----------



## ely (Dec 16, 2003)

Finally!  Someone so nice to post an answer, the right answer by the way...    I already started to think that everyone had given up guessing...  

Yay! Now can I guess!  

Good Job!  Your turn!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay! Here we go, shouldnt be too hard...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 16, 2003)

Húrin fighting heroically at the Nirnaeth?


----------



## Sarah (Dec 16, 2003)

aragorn


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 17, 2003)

Ith is indeed correct, the day shall come again!

I think that was his quote anyways... meh. Your turn!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 18, 2003)

What place is this? (ignore the person there)


----------



## Paul (Dec 18, 2003)

Mordor or Angband?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 18, 2003)

Neither of those. It is a somewhat less known place.


----------



## Paul (Dec 18, 2003)

Timeless Halls?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 18, 2003)

The Timeless Halls of Eru looking like that??  

I'm sure they would have a much more wholesome and benevolent look, and there would be no _dragons_ flying around (hint hint).


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 18, 2003)

The Withered Heath/Grey Mountains?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 18, 2003)

The Northern Wastelands?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 18, 2003)

Well the 3 moons are some what strange... but besides that I'm gona guess Anfauglith


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 19, 2003)

Good guesses everyone, but Dain is correct. It is indeed the Withered Heath! The three moons are truly an odd addition - I guess the artist wanted a Star Wars flavour to it. 

Your turn, monsieur.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow, what a random guess that was! Okay then... let me see...

This one's... interesting...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 20, 2003)

Ah that's Thranduil from the animated Hobbit ... old movie... I remember watching it all the time when I was a kid


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 20, 2003)

Here ya go! Have fun


----------



## Captain (Dec 20, 2003)

Elwing?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 20, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Elentári (Dec 20, 2003)

Random guess but, Elentári? 

Seeing as she looks like she is making stars?

*please let me be wrong, I will never find a pic*


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 20, 2003)

Varië, the Weaver.

I think so anyways... looks like theres some thread in her hands.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 20, 2003)

Dang that was quick... your up Dain


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 20, 2003)

Je suis le meilleur! Hroom boom, this pic will be funny, and not necessarily hard... I think he's supposed to be dancing, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 21, 2003)

Aragorn?


----------



## Sarah (Dec 21, 2003)

legolas?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 21, 2003)

Celeborn?


----------



## ely (Dec 21, 2003)

Haldir?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 21, 2003)

Ely's got it. Crazy dancing elf...


----------



## ely (Dec 21, 2003)

Yay! 

EDIT: Attachment removed, but I'll post a link if anyone likes to see what picture it was. 

Picture


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 21, 2003)

Maeglin?


----------



## ely (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, yeah  

And I was afraid it would take centuries again until somebody guesses right...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 22, 2003)

Hahaha don't worry ely, I wouldn't have gotten it right


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 22, 2003)

HAHAHAHAH!!! No way!!!!  Your jesting with me!!!


----------



## ely (Dec 23, 2003)

Who's jesting? Not me... BC might be, of course... But you did guess right  so go and post your pic!


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 23, 2003)

LOL yay!!  Okay, give me a min


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 25, 2003)

Me?

Jest?

Never...


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 29, 2003)

Someone else post a pic...


----------



## Starflower (Dec 29, 2003)

alright
let's try this


----------



## grendel (Dec 29, 2003)

hmmm... since there's five of 'em, I'm going to guess Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin, and Fatty Bolger at Crickhollow.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 29, 2003)

go ahead, you post another pic


----------



## grendel (Dec 30, 2003)

you're kidding! man, I pulled that one out of my... uh, deeply recessed memory.

let me find a pic....


----------



## grendel (Dec 30, 2003)

um... can somebody help me out with this? not sure how to put in a .jpg file.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 1, 2004)

Well right now the attachment system thingy isn't working, so if you have a link I'm afraid that's all that'll do for now


----------



## grendel (Jan 1, 2004)

Well, I don't have a link... just a pic on my li'l computer.

So if anyone else wants to post the next one, go ahead!


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 7, 2004)

i cant view any of the attachments


----------



## Turin (Jan 9, 2004)

Neither can anyone else. Hopefully it'll get sorted out soon enough.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 11, 2004)

Actualy the whole attachment situation seems to be fixed now... Someone, I'm not sure who...can post a picture


----------



## grendel (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll give it another try....


----------



## ely (Feb 1, 2004)

Gondolin? 

Do we also have to name that person there? Eöl maybe?


----------



## Sarah (Feb 1, 2004)

Minas Tirith? It looks to me like it has layers. *shrugs*


----------



## grendel (Feb 2, 2004)

Gondolin is correct, Ely!

Your turn...


----------



## ely (Feb 6, 2004)

Yay!  

Ok, what is this?

picture


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Feb 6, 2004)

The picture isn't showing up for me


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 6, 2004)

Ledreanne313 said:


> The picture isn't showing up for me



_Yeah, I'm having the same problem._


----------



## ely (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't know why. It works well for me. So anyone who can see it, please save and attach it as a file, because I can't do that.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 7, 2004)

If you click on the link
Then go up to the address bar and delete: "picture.jpg" and click go
Then click elixir
Scroll all the way down
It's the last picture.


----------



## ely (Feb 12, 2004)

I would be really grateful if anyone who can see that picture posted it here as an attachment, if they can. Otherwise, someone else might post their pic and I'll try to sort out the problems I'm having with attaching files.


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 12, 2004)

Well it's working for me now, although I don't have a guess.


----------



## Turin (Feb 12, 2004)

I know it, its in the back of my mind though, wild guess Thangorodrim? My M-E history is so rusty .


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it on of Morannon's Towers?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmm, it doesn't look like something evil necessarily. Perhaps Tol Sirion after its transformation to Tol-in-Gaurhoth?


----------



## ely (Feb 13, 2004)

Nope


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 13, 2004)

Minas Tirith, not the White City of Gondor but the tower that guarded the Pass of Sirion?


----------



## Captain (Feb 13, 2004)

Couldn't be Minas Morgul, could it? This is a very stupid guess, but.... Dol Guldur?


----------



## ely (Feb 15, 2004)

It's not Minas Tirith, it's not Minas Morgul and it's not Dol Guldur... so guess again


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't remember if this was guessed already, but was is Angmar?

-Flame


----------



## Manwe (Feb 16, 2004)

Is it the Tower of Cirith Ungol, yeah I know, its only a guess though
(Unless its already been guessed, I dont know all those fancy names)


----------



## ely (Feb 16, 2004)

That's correct, Manwe!  It is indeed the Tower of Cirith Ungol. 

Well done!    Your turn!


----------



## Manwe (Feb 21, 2004)

*applause in the background* Thankyou.. this is so unexpected, I only want to thank my ENORMOUS brain...
just kidding  
I'm no good at getting pictures I shall pass the torch to anyone


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 22, 2004)

Alrighty, here's the next one then:


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 23, 2004)

That isn't really a Tolkien picture. but it is "Starry Night" by Van Geogh(sp).


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2004)

You got that right, but the site I got it from specifically said that this was a Tolkien scene. Regardless of whether that's true or not, try guessing what it is.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 23, 2004)

The only tower that stands alone and has a visible sky above it is Orthanc.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2004)

That's correct, though I disagree with it being the only tower that stands alone and has a visible sky above it (???).


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, by saying the sky visible i mean seeing blue or stars without clouds like Mordor has.

ok here is the pic.

-Flame


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 24, 2004)

Tirion? Gondolin? Mahanaxar?


----------



## Turin (Feb 24, 2004)

I have no idea, though being 3d makes it look really cool. I've been trying to brush up on my history because I've forgotten the names of almost all the places that come to my mind.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 24, 2004)

Minas Tirith?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 25, 2004)

ithrynluin said:


> Tirion? Gondolin? Mahanaxar?


ithrynluin got it right it is Tirion. I can't remember where i found the pic but i have another 3D one somewhere else too. 

-Flame


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 25, 2004)

Next picture:


----------



## Sarah (Feb 25, 2004)

Osgiliath?


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 25, 2004)

Could be Osgiliath..


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 25, 2004)

Spot on!

Your turn, Sarah!


----------



## Turin (Feb 25, 2004)

I have that same picture in my Alan Lee illustrated version of LotR, too bad Sarah got to it before me.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 25, 2004)

I have that pic, (along with a bunch of other LOTR locales) taped to my bedroom door. Will post pic later. I have homework I should be doing for PIG


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 25, 2004)

Note to self: Do not post any more Alan Lee stuff. 

Oh and Sarah, you know what those pigs are like, they'll drown you with their homework as soon as they detect someone who's not too adamant at refusing things like this. You're too kind, dear.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 29, 2004)

here ya go. oh, and btw, PIG stands for Participation In Government


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats easy! (I think) It's Luthien flitting about the trees of Doriath, cloaked within her hair. At least, it could be!


----------



## Captain (Feb 29, 2004)

The first thing that came to mind when I saw that was Yavanna, but it is probably just a stupid guess.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks to me like an elf in the process of fading, though I'm not sure anyone's ever painted something like that. Perhaps it's Arwen in Lórien after Aragorn dies?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 1, 2004)

All no. Actually, u guys may be right, as I see art open to interpretation. But the artist says it's something different, so for the purpose of this game we will go by the artist (which is not me!)


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 1, 2004)

Could it be the First Awakening of the plant-life in Middle-Earth?

Or perhaps some odd interpretation of the awakening of Ents? 

Or is it Melian?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 2, 2004)

no, no, no.


----------



## Captain (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm sure no one would object of a hint...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 2, 2004)

any hint I give would give it away *pouts*


----------



## ely (Mar 4, 2004)

I also thought it could be Melian, but if it's not then I'll try my luck with Vana. It's probably something completely different, but I really don't have any better guesses at the moment.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 4, 2004)

*Grumbles*

Nienna? Looks sorrowful...

You really need to give a hint.


----------



## Manwe (Mar 5, 2004)

Note: The only reason for this guess is that I know nothing about the Valar (except for some names)
Goldberry?  
*Someone in background* Idiot!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 5, 2004)

All no. Why do you guys keep guessing characters???


----------



## ely (Mar 6, 2004)

If it's a place then maybe Doriath?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 6, 2004)

nope, keep guessing


----------



## ely (Mar 8, 2004)

But it is a place not an event or something else?  

Hmmm... Fangorn?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 8, 2004)

Not fangorn, and not an event.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 8, 2004)

Lothlorien after Nenya passed into the West? Some sort of forest anywhere?

This is getting silly... might as well just give it to us.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 8, 2004)

ok dain, you got it. The artist named it Lorien. (Although as we can see it could be many a thing) Anway dain, you're up.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 8, 2004)

What a horrible picture _that_ was!  Although now that I think of it, maybe it is the Vala Lorien, as opposed to the realm. That giant golden glob in the middle has to represent somebody... 

Okay... here's a tricksy one!


----------



## Captain (Mar 8, 2004)

Durin the Deathless?


----------



## Turin (Mar 8, 2004)

Gandalf? I don't think Gandalf would be bald though . Maybe Gloin?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 8, 2004)

I dont think that picture's real fair... It could be any Dwarf really.


But I'm gona guess....
Thorin?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 8, 2004)

Very good guesses!

No, no, and no!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 8, 2004)

Bifur? Bofur? Bombur? Fili? Kili? Dori? Nori? Ori? Oin?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 8, 2004)

Nope. This character is not in the Hobbit.

And as to BlackCaptain- *BIG HINT* Its not a dwarf!


----------



## Turin (Mar 9, 2004)

Not a dwarf? Denethor? Radaghast? Saruman?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 9, 2004)

It is, quite amusingly, Saruman. Found it on a German site... crazy people they are!

Your turn...


----------



## Turin (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes crazy they are, especially with their cars. Anyway give me a little while to find a worthy pic .


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess this is not the same thread where I posted some time ago. It was also about guessing the pics. Where did that one go? I don't remember it's name. There was this one picture of elves standing like waiting something.


----------



## Turin (Mar 10, 2004)

Whenever I try to post an attachment I get this message.


> Exceeds your quota by 211.0 KB. Click here to view your attachments


 I don't know what it means.


----------



## ely (Mar 10, 2004)

I know. It happened to me too. It means that you have to delete some of the attachments you have posted earlier in order to post new attachments.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 10, 2004)

We could effectively reduce the attachment limit of us 'Guess the pic' posters by deleting this whole thread and opening it anew. However, I suppose this might cause a frenzy for some of you , so one can easily delete unneeded attachments by going here. Feel free to PM me if you keep having difficulties, Turin.


----------



## Turin (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Ithy  . This one was somewhat challenging, atleast to me, I hope nobody's seen it before.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 10, 2004)

The black ships arriving at minas tirith???


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 10, 2004)

Arriving at Pelargir, actually 

Or maybe its an interesting interpretation of the assault on Valinor by the Numenorean fleet?


----------



## Manwe (Mar 11, 2004)

Ord boats at Osgiliath?


----------



## Turin (Mar 11, 2004)

Sarah said:


> The black ships arriving at minas tirith???



Almost, but more importantly, who was on the them . I knew this pic was too easy.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 11, 2004)

What do u mean who was on them??? you can only see the boats...


----------



## Turin (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, it was half correct but it wasn't the answer that I am looking for.


----------



## ely (Mar 16, 2004)

It cannot be Aragorn arriving at Minas Tirith on the Black Ships during the Battle of the Pelennor Fields, can it?


----------



## Turin (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll just give it to Sarah, the answer was basically right but the words I was looking for was the Army of the Dead.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 16, 2004)

cool thanks

Okey Dokey, here goes:


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 16, 2004)

Thráin in the pits of Dol Guldur?


----------



## Turin (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like something out of the 70's animated version. I have no idea.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 18, 2004)

Dáin Ironfoot I said:


> Thráin in the pits of Dol Guldur?



Good job dain. Dol Guldor. You're up


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 22, 2004)

Hehe... lets see if this'll work!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 22, 2004)

Haha! Celeborn?


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 22, 2004)

Could be almost anybody. What about Feanor?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 22, 2004)

Was it the silver hair that gave him away? 

Your turn, ithy!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 23, 2004)

Indeed, it was the grayish-silver hair that made me narrow down my guesses to just the Sindar at first. Celeborn popped into my head the first, though I also thought of Círdan and Thingol.


----------



## ely (Mar 23, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 23, 2004)

Nope. Try again.


----------



## Turin (Mar 23, 2004)

Biblo a while after he gave the ring to Frodo?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 23, 2004)

Haha! Thats so wrong.

Its definitely Professor Tolkien himself.


----------



## Turin (Mar 23, 2004)

That was my second guess but I didn't post it for some reason .


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 24, 2004)

How about old Ham Gamgee?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 24, 2004)

Teehee, ze cunning Frenchman as got it!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 24, 2004)

Mais, bien sur! 

You'll have to look reeeal close for this one.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2004)

I see an elf (???) at the base of the tree.


----------



## Turin (Mar 24, 2004)

Merry and Pippin in Fangorn?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmm, the three hunters in Fangorn, perchance?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 24, 2004)

Sarah is the closest... but still way off!


----------



## Turin (Mar 24, 2004)

Well thats encouraging . I see two guys, one of them with a bow and a tree with what looks like a face I don't know if its supposed to look like that or not.  

Maybe old man willow and Tom B?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2004)

The hobbits with old man willow?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 25, 2004)

Im too nice for my own good... 

This scene is not in the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 26, 2004)

Is it Eol the dark elf in his forest?


----------



## Manwe (Mar 26, 2004)

The elves hunting in Mirkwood


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 29, 2004)

Ugh... it involves a friend of Turin's...

*cringes at giving hints*


----------



## Turin (Mar 29, 2004)

Beleg somewhere? Or maybe Túrin after he killed Beleg?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 31, 2004)

Closer! Just keep building on it!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I can see no one cares , so Ill just vie the answer. Its Beleg finding the other Elf in the roots of the tree.

Too bad I cant remember his name off the bat... Gelion? Something like that!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't even think i know who that is. I need to read the Silmarillion again.

-Flame


----------



## ely (Apr 11, 2004)

So I guess you have to post another picture, Dáin Ironfoot I, since no one got this one right. Or what?


----------



## Turin (Apr 20, 2004)

Dain, are you still looking for a pic or did you forget about it ?


----------



## ely (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I've waited long enough. I'll be a bad girl now and post a pic myself though it's not my turn. I hope you don't mind, Dain.    

Picture


----------



## Flame of Anor (Apr 26, 2004)

is it Smaug attacking Lake Town?


----------



## ely (Apr 27, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Apr 29, 2004)

Turin and Glaurung, judging by the black sword.

PS- sorry I forgot about this game!


----------



## ely (Apr 29, 2004)

Correct answer.  Now you can post your pic - I hope you don't forget it this time.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Apr 29, 2004)

I didn't even realize the sword was there. bummer.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Apr 30, 2004)

This may be easy, it may be hard.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Apr 30, 2004)

Morwen with Túrin (the older kid) and Urwen - Lalaith (the younger kid). Túrin and Lalaith were the son and daughter of Húrin.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (May 5, 2004)

Nope. Too ancient.


----------



## Flame of Anor (May 6, 2004)

is it Arwen sitting down with her and Aragorn's kids?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (May 6, 2004)

Closer to the time period, but no.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (May 7, 2004)

Maybe Boromir and Faramir with their mother? That should fit maybe...


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (May 7, 2004)

Their mother was....?

 Finish and you got it.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (May 10, 2004)

Finduilas, daughter of Andrahil... Man, it took me ages to find her name, I'd forgotten it!  (blush). But anyone who wants to post a new pic, go ahead, I haven't got any...


----------



## Turin (May 20, 2004)

Okay. This should be pretty easy, it only took me like 5 minutes to find it . Who are these two people?


----------



## ely (May 25, 2004)

Morgoth and Fingolfin?


----------



## Turin (May 25, 2004)

The first try! I knew it was too easy .


----------



## ely (May 25, 2004)

Oh yes, it was pretty easy, but sometimes even more difficult pictures are guessed at first try. But it was quite easy, as you said...    

Ok, next picture:

picture


----------



## Turin (May 25, 2004)

The Grey Havens maybe?


----------



## ely (May 27, 2004)

Nope.  Keep guessing!


----------



## towhead (May 27, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Turin (May 27, 2004)

Can you spell spam?


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2004)

*Can I join??*

Does it have anything to do with Gondor/The White City??


----------



## ely (May 30, 2004)

Well, one can say that it has something to do with Gondor, but it's not Minas Tirith if you meant that.


----------



## Turin (May 30, 2004)

Somewhere in Numenor?


----------



## ely (May 30, 2004)

No, it's not in Numenor.


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2004)

So it's within the relm of Gondor, but not The White City?

Is it around the area where Boromir died? With the statues of the great kings and the other thinks in the woods?


----------



## ely (Jun 1, 2004)

Sabeen said:


> So it's within the realm of Gondor, but not The White City?


 It is in Gondor, it is not Minas Tirith. 




> Is it around the area where Boromir died? With the statues of the great kings and the other things in the woods?


No, not there.


----------



## Turin (Jun 1, 2004)

Argh! Why do you always have to post such hard pics ely? Couldn't you just give us a little hint?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah really...

Um....is it somewhere we saw in LOTR, or do I have to look deeper?


----------



## ely (Jun 2, 2004)

Turin said:


> Argh! Why do you always have to post such hard pics ely? Couldn't you just give us a little hint?



Didn't I already give you a big hint? It's in Gondor. Gondor isn't that big.  




> Um....is it somewhere we saw in LOTR, or do I have to look deeper?



It's in "The Lord of the Rings" book (not sure about the movie).


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 2, 2004)

Damn, why'd you have to make it so hard?!?!!?

*I GIVE UP!!*


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 2, 2004)

Is it an invisable place that we will never guess??


















Or do we have a chance?


----------



## ely (Jun 3, 2004)

It's on the map in the book. 

And Grey Havens has been the closest answer so far.


----------



## Turin (Jun 3, 2004)

I guess I'll just start saying random names then . Random guess, Cair Andros? I have no idea what that is so don't make fun of me .


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2004)

Is it like, the gateway to the grey havens on the road coming from gondor?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 3, 2004)

Bay of Umbar.... I think that's the name. I know that Umbar is somewhere in the name.


----------



## Turin (Jun 3, 2004)

Welcome back BC!
You're guess is most likely correct, I looked on the map and saw that but didn't think much of it .


----------



## ely (Jun 4, 2004)

Nope.  And I didn't mean the bay (which isn't Bay of Umbar anyway) but the city. Well, it's a haven actually.


----------



## Turin (Jun 4, 2004)

*Scans maps*, The Haven's of Umbar?


----------



## ely (Jun 4, 2004)

That's too south. It's in Gondor.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 5, 2004)

Dol Amroth?


----------



## ely (Jun 5, 2004)

Sabeen said:


> Dol Amroth?


Almost. But it's still another place very close to this one.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 6, 2004)

Does it have Umbar in it's name?


----------



## ely (Jun 6, 2004)

BlackCaptain said:


> Does it have Umbar in it's name?


No, sorry.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 7, 2004)

Does it have -falas in its name like Tolfalas or Belfalas?


----------



## ely (Jun 7, 2004)

No, no -falas either.

I'll sum up what I've said so far: it's a haven and it's in Gondor. 

If you don't have the book with you right now, then here is a nice map.

Now it shouldn't be too hard to find the right place and name it.


----------



## Paul (Jun 7, 2004)

is it Andrast?


----------



## ely (Jun 7, 2004)

Good guess, but no.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2004)

Is it Pelargir?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 12, 2004)

Not to south, not to west, not to north, is it Lebennin?

-Flame


----------



## ely (Jun 12, 2004)

No.  But now there aren't many choices left anymore. Don't give up yet.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2004)

Osgiliath? Crossings of Peros? Ethir Anduin??


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 12, 2004)

Pelargir? Linhir? Ethring?

-Flame


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 13, 2004)

Is it Sarni? 

Why must you be so difficult?!?!?!


----------



## ely (Jun 13, 2004)

No, no, no.  And I never thought it would be that difficult, I only posted this picture because I liked it. 

Hint: It's at the shore of the Bay of Belfalas


----------



## Aulë (Jun 13, 2004)

Edhellond: The southern haven of the Elves.


----------



## ely (Jun 13, 2004)

You say it like you have always known that.  And it is correct!  Thanks, people were already getting angry with me.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 13, 2004)

OK, here's a pic.
Should be nice and easy for you lot.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 13, 2004)

Morgoth's troops preparing to attack Gondolin?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 13, 2004)

Minith Morgul preparing to assult the White City?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 13, 2004)

Gorthaur said:


> Morgoth's troops preparing to attack Gondolin?


Correct, ithr....Gorthuar!
You're up.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 14, 2004)

Which character/location/event?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 14, 2004)

Frodo on the Seat of Seeing on Amon Hen, the Hill of the Eye of the Men of Numenor. When he was wearing the One Ring after Boromir had tried to take it from him. And Sauron's Eye was searching for him...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 14, 2004)

Righto! Do go on.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 14, 2004)

Here we go...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 14, 2004)

Hirila's avatar ring a bell? 

One of the lamps of the Valar! Hmm...which one, you say? I'll go with Illuin!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 14, 2004)

lol- didn't notice that! 
Good work Gorthaur- that name change seems to have also increased your IQ! 
Your go.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 14, 2004)

> Good work Gorthaur- that name change seems to have also increased your IQ!
> You're go.


Yours doesn't seem to have affected your spelling skills!  But nay, that was just luck, my IQ is as low as ever!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 14, 2004)

Lies and slander!
My spelling is still at its usual scholarly level. 

Now...that pic looks suspiciously like one of Sauron and Morgoth's evil plotting meetings. Look at the evil grin on Sauron's face as he sucks the life out of those flowers!  And Morgoth is egging him on! "C'mon Gorthaur, see if you can do a better job with those flowers than what you did with Huan!" It's madness! Oh the humanity! I see that the local wildflowers were out in force in Angmar that particular day too...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 14, 2004)

Rog said:


> Now...that pic looks suspiciously like one of Sauron and Morgoth's evil plotting meetings. Look at the evil grin on Sauron's face as he sucks the life out of those flowers!  And Morgoth is egging him on! "C'mon Gorthaur, see if you can do a better job with those flowers than what you did with Huan!" It's madness! Oh the humanity! I see that the local wildflowers were out in force in Angmar that particular day too...


Umm...that you Inder? 

Ah, but it can't be, it's not nonsensical enough.  

Just in case a reply is needed -- incorrect!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 15, 2004)

OK- after giving the picture a _closer_ look this time, I'm guessing that the girl holding the flowers is Urwen/Lalaith, and that smiling chap in the background is none other than her big brother, Túrin Turambar- the doomed son of Húrin Thalion.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 15, 2004)

Indeedy. Go on. Try posting something a tad more difficult this time, so as to break the Rog-Gorthaur streak!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 15, 2004)

OK, although I'm getting the feeling that Salgant posted this somewhere a long time ago, I'll post it anyway.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 15, 2004)

I wasn't going to say anything, so as to stop me and Rog hogging the game, but I just couldn't resist! 

It is Finrod finding the sleeping company of Beor & co.  

Hopefully the next one will be a little more difficult.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 15, 2004)

Tuor just after getting his armour


----------



## Aulë (Jun 15, 2004)

Tuor just after getting his armour

Here's the new pic.
Quite easy for someone like Gorthuar...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 15, 2004)

Gothmog and Ecthelion.

Now here's a tricky one, hopefully!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 15, 2004)

Is is something round in something purple or something utterly perverse?


----------



## Gothmog (Jun 15, 2004)

Perhaps it is something utterly perverse like the creation of Arda.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 15, 2004)

An Eagle's eye? Perhaps that of Gwaihir the Windlord? (btw I hope anyone can just join in this game at any time, since I didn't read the first post so I don't know the rules other than to guess the pic)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 15, 2004)

Gothmog said:


> Perhaps it is something utterly perverse like the creation of Arda.


Think in that direction, only different...more specific!


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 15, 2004)

The little flame inside the cloud thingy that is the center of Ea?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 15, 2004)

The void??


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2004)

None of those. It has something to do with a person. It is _someone's something._


----------



## Aulë (Jun 16, 2004)

Sauron's Eye?
(That thing to the right of the circular thingy looks a bit like him)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2004)

Incorrect. Don't stray from the Ainulindale!


----------



## ely (Jun 16, 2004)

The vision of Arda that Iluvatar showed to Ainur?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2004)

Not quite, but you are getting there. It is something smaller than Ilúvatar's little piece of handiwork, yet still grand and majestic and terrible.

Like I said, it's _Someone's something._ Just replace the first word with a personal name and the second with a noun.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 16, 2004)

Is it the Song of the Valar going out into the void?

-Flame


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2004)

It is not a collective thing, it is one character's 'creation'.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 16, 2004)

one of Feanor's Silmarills?

-Flame


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2004)

Argh! Follow the hints, people!  

It has to do with the Ainulindale, hence any of the Children of Eru are out of the question.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 16, 2004)

sorry it has been like 2 or 3 years since i last read the Silmarillion.

-Flame


----------



## Aulë (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmmm, this is a long shot:
Melkor's music?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2004)

That's right, it is Melkor's theme. Bravo!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 17, 2004)

Hmmm, since you seem to know the well-known Sil artists, I bet you'll get this one easily, Gorthaur...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 17, 2004)

I can't say I've seen that one. I like the style of it though.

Is it the march of Fingolfin's host into Beleriand?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 17, 2004)

Yep, it certainly is.
And the Rog/Gorthaur show goes on...

Hehe- I just noticed that 'Gorthaur' backwards is 'Ruaht Rog'


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 17, 2004)

Haha! 

I really didn't expect I'd get it right on the first guess, though. Can you tell me the name of the artist? I'd love to see more of his/her work. That is, unless you intend to post more pics by him/her, in which case you don't have to reveal their name...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 17, 2004)

The artist is in fact a member at TTF! 
Her name (and TTF nickname) is Jenny Dolfen.
Here are her pics: http://www.epilogue.net/cgi/database/art/list.pl?gallery=5458

And your pic....Gondolin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 17, 2004)

Wow, that's great! Had no clue that we had such a brilliant illustrator amidst our ranks!

Not Gondolin.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 17, 2004)

The mansions of Manwë and Varda on Taniquetil?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 17, 2004)

Nay, nay.

It is a dwelling of seclusion...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 17, 2004)

Hmmm...that still sounds a lot like Gondolin 
OK, how about Tirion? or Valimar?


That's my last guess for the night. Let's see if some genius can break the Rog/Gor streak!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes, it does sound like Gondolin, but the one on that drawing is far less populous than the Hidden City.

Rog/Gor...I like the sound of that. We ought to form a gang.


----------



## Turin (Jun 17, 2004)

Is it in the third age? Stupid guess, but the only thing that comes to my mind is Minas Morgul.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 17, 2004)

Osgiliath perhaps?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll go for another one of my guess for far out in left field that always seem to work:

Durthang?


----------



## ely (Jun 18, 2004)

Formenos?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 18, 2004)

Formenos it is indeed!

Your turn, ely.


----------



## ely (Jun 19, 2004)

Jippii!!!  

Ok, who is this?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 19, 2004)

Elf or Mortal? LOTR or other?  

Give me somthing to work with Ely!!!!


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 19, 2004)

This is just a shot in the dark...is it Nimrodel?


----------



## Turin (Jun 19, 2004)

Um.... The first thing I thought was Goldberry.


----------



## ely (Jun 19, 2004)

No.  

And I think I'll wait a little before giving clues, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 19, 2004)

is it Eowyn?

-Flame


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmm...looks kinda lonesome and melancholic...Nienna maybe?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 19, 2004)

Is it Eowen staring out at the battle ground of the siege of Gondor after she was wounded and the battle was over? (or something like that?)


----------



## Aulë (Jun 20, 2004)

I doubt that Sabeen- she's not wearing any armour.


Maybe Arwen?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 20, 2004)

Don't think it is Arwen because she has blonde hair.

-Flame


----------



## Aulë (Jun 20, 2004)

Flame of Anor said:


> Don't think it is Arwen because she has blonde hair.
> 
> -Flame


Oops- it was camouflaged in the grass! 
OK then....how about Galadriel? 
(This pic isn't very revealing....)


----------



## ely (Jun 20, 2004)

Nope.  

Don't worry - you'll get it. Eventually.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 20, 2004)

Is it Yavanna?


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 20, 2004)

Is it Luthien?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 20, 2004)

Celebrian?


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2004)

No, not really. But now you are at least somewhat in the right direction.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh, come on, ely - admit it! You just love tormenting us, don't you?  

How about...Morwen Eledhwen?


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2004)

No, it's not Morwen. 

And when posting a pic, I never know whether it would be guessed at first try or whether it takes many pages. I usually just post pics that I like. And isn't it better to have sometimes also harder pictures?  

On the other hand I should torment you - maybe then next year some of you will remember my birthday.  You know, not always is it good to be invisible...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, I prefer more difficult pics as well. My remark was supposed to be tongue-in-cheek, as indicated by the smilie.

And don't feel too bad about people missing your birthday. Lots of the times I just forget to check the birthday list for that particular day, and there you have it. But a belated happy birthday anyway! Hope happiness follows you wherever you may roam!  

Next guess: Elwing, wife of Eärendil


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 22, 2004)

Idril, wife of Tuor and object of Maeglin's affection (not to mention eventual insanity).


----------



## Aulë (Jun 22, 2004)

Hehe- we're running out of females. 

Aredhel?


----------



## ely (Jun 23, 2004)

No, no and no. You're just missing someone you should remember.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 23, 2004)

Finduilas?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 23, 2004)

Melian the Maia?


----------



## ely (Jun 23, 2004)

Still no. I guess I have to give you a clue soon...


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 23, 2004)

An extremely long shot: Rosie Cotton?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 23, 2004)

Varda Tintallë?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 23, 2004)

Míriel Serindë, Fëanor's mother?


----------



## ely (Jun 24, 2004)

No. But one of you has been very close to the correct answer. And I say it again, you're missing someone you should remember.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I've no idear, so I'll shoot in the dark with Eärwen of Alqualondë.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 24, 2004)

Nimloth, Dior's wife?


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I also still do not have a clue so....Gilraen, Mother of Aragorn?


----------



## ely (Jun 24, 2004)

No. She's mortal.  

And I love your new avatar, Gorthaur.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks.

Nessa?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 24, 2004)

Vána, the wife of Oromë?


----------



## ely (Jun 24, 2004)

I say she is mortal and you start guessing the valar?    

So no.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh- I thought you said that Gilraen wasn't correct because she _was_ mortal! 
Hehe- i think we've used up all the immortal females anyway. 

Maybe Tar-Ancalimë?


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 24, 2004)

Niniel Nienor? And I have one more guess if its not her......


----------



## ely (Jun 24, 2004)

But it is.

It's Nienor Niniel in Amon Ethir after Glaurung cast a deep spell of forgetfulness over her, so that she remembers nothing - she does not know who she is, where she is or what should she do. She is in complete darkness and loneliness. Alone, empty and damned to have a tragic destiny. When I look long enough at the picture, I can see and feel it all.  

Well done. Your turn!  

Just out of curiosity, what was your other guess?


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 24, 2004)

My last guess would have been Rian.  

This one should be rather easy, I was going to post one that I thought would be difficult, but it was too big and I don't have any editing program.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 24, 2004)

The Grey Havens?

-Flame


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 24, 2004)

ely said:


> But it is.
> 
> It's Nienor Niniel in Amon Ethir after Glaurung cast a deep spell of forgetfulness over her, so that she remembers nothing


Well, that is certainly curious. When Yavanna, Lúthien and Celebrian were guessed you said we 'were somewhere in the right direction'. How does that figure? Lúthien and Nienor both being women of Beleriand?


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 24, 2004)

Flame you got it. I told you guys it was easy, it only took one guess! It was the only picture I could find that was small enough to upload!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 25, 2004)

Blast!
I was _sure_ that someone had said Nienor before... but now when I look back, I see that I must have gotten mixed up with Nienna! 

Hehe 

Next pic please?


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok Here goes...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 25, 2004)

Would that be Arwen?


----------



## baragund (Jun 25, 2004)

Nah, it's got to be Luthien.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 25, 2004)

It sure is Lúthien, baragund. I've seen that one before but didn't want to spoil the fun for the rest of you!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 25, 2004)

yep it is Luthien. go for it Baragund


----------



## baragund (Jun 25, 2004)

Okey Dokey...

Can you guess the location of my avatar? It is _not_ the location specified in my public profile, although I think it's a pretty fair representation. If my avatar is too small to see what in tarnation it is, let me know and I'll attach (I hope  ) a larger version.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 25, 2004)

yes i think that is a bit small for the details of the picture. If you could, for at least my sake, make it bigger. or you could send it to me and i could make it bigger if need be.

-Flame


----------



## baragund (Jun 25, 2004)

Let's try this on for size.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmm...Cuivienen, the Water of Awakening?


----------



## Sarah (Jun 26, 2004)

Is it Lorien?


----------



## baragund (Jun 26, 2004)

Kudos to Mrs. Elijah Wood!! I suppose I could be ultra-picky and asked you to specify if you meant the one where Galadriel and Celeborn lived or the one in Valinor but I won't.  That's the river Nimrodel (I think) with the Misty Mountains in the background.

Your turn...


----------



## ely (Jun 28, 2004)

Gorthaur said:


> Well, that is certainly curious. When Yavanna, Lúthien and Celebrian were guessed you said we 'were somewhere in the right direction'. How does that figure? Lúthien and Nienor both being women of Beleriand?



Well, before that you were guessing women from LOTR. And I only said somewhat in the right direction.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 3, 2004)

The Forbiddian Pool???

Oh brother..here we go again.

Note: I'm back!


----------



## baragund (Jul 19, 2004)

Um, I believe it is Sarah's turn to post a pic. Or did we go through every M-E picture ever made?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 19, 2004)

baragund said:


> That's the river Nimrodel (I think) with the Misty Mountains in the background.



I thought it might have been lake Cuivienen with a waterfall in the background.  (Though it does look like a Moon in the picture.)


----------



## Sarah (Jul 20, 2004)

hey check that out. ok. here.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 20, 2004)

Luthien outside Menegroth.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 21, 2004)

Arwen in Rivendelll at the bridge her and Aragorn kissed in FOTR?


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2004)

nope and nope


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 22, 2004)

Melian?



..........


----------



## ely (Jul 23, 2004)

Celebrian?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jul 23, 2004)

Nimrodel? Weeping or something...


----------



## Sarah (Jul 24, 2004)

yup, your turn dain.


----------



## ely (Aug 16, 2004)

It truly hurts me to see this thread die.  

So if no one minds, I'll post the next pic myself (again)...


----------



## baragund (Aug 16, 2004)

Would that be Umbar?


----------



## ely (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry, but no.


----------



## Turin (Aug 16, 2004)

The coast of Tol Eresea?!?


----------



## ely (Aug 17, 2004)

Not that either...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 27, 2004)

The Swan-haven of Alqualondë?


----------



## ely (Aug 28, 2004)

No. It's in Middle-Earth.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 28, 2004)

Edhellond?


----------



## ely (Aug 28, 2004)

Nope...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 28, 2004)

The Grey Havens? They look kind of white though...


----------



## ely (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry, but that's not it...


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 28, 2004)

Is it Umbar?


----------



## ely (Aug 29, 2004)

Not Umbar. The (geographically) closest guess was Edhellond.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 29, 2004)

Dol Amroth?


----------



## ely (Aug 29, 2004)

You're right, Ithy!  Now it would be nice if you posted a new pic, otherwise this game might just die out...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 29, 2004)

Don't worry, ely, the game won't die.

The next picture might scare some people away, however...  

Who is this and what's going on?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 30, 2004)

Good lord what on earth are they.  

Is it some kind of evil Elven tribe, who have just discovered the joys of Punk Rock and are preparing the sacrifice a rock?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2004)

Hehe.. that is nothing Inderjit, compared to some other works of that artist. Her Finrod Felagund literally disturbed me.

Anyhow I'll go: The hunting party of Thingol for Carcharoth merged by _the power of shudder-inducing artist_ with the shipburning?

PS: At least those Feanorian/Hunters have nice legs with clingy velvety pants


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 30, 2004)

All of those are very plausible suggestions of course, but none hit the bull's eye. Though Nóm does get close to it...


----------



## ely (Sep 6, 2004)

Feanor & his sons someway connected with the ship-burning... maybe during or after it...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 11, 2004)

That's right...


----------



## ely (Sep 12, 2004)

OK, this shouldn't be very hard. 

Picture


----------



## ely (Sep 14, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> Don't worry, ely, the game won't die.


Oh really?  It's just on a long long vacation...?

~*~*~*~

If the link does not work then it would be nice if someone told me that so that I could post it as an attachment then.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Sep 14, 2004)

Luthien Tinuviel? one of the few elves that i can think that has black hair.


----------



## ely (Sep 14, 2004)

Not Luthien. Try again!


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 14, 2004)

Is she Varda creating the stars?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 15, 2004)

Melian, perhaps, dancing and chanting in the twilit woods of Neldoreth?


----------



## ely (Sep 16, 2004)

Astaldo got it right. It's Varda.  

Your turn, Astaldo.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well here's the pic:

Picture


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 17, 2004)

Well here's the pic!


----------



## baragund (Sep 17, 2004)

I know!! It's Frodo and Sam, with Faramir and his archer who is getting ready to shoot Gollum in the secret pool of....Arrgh! The name went right out my head!!


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 17, 2004)

Well I do not mid if you do not the name. The whole situation is right so you can go on and post your pic.


----------



## baragund (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, here goes. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 20, 2004)

Are these the crebain from Dunland spying the fellowship just before entering Khazad-dum?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 21, 2004)

Seems more to be the Misty mountain and the river Running, as the dwarves and bilbo approach.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes I think you are right. I though it was that too but I was confused beacuse I thought the guy with the grey pointed hat was Gandalf and Gandalf was not there at that time.


----------



## baragund (Sep 22, 2004)

Celebthol is blazing warm but not quite there. _What_ mountain is it?

And Gandalf is not in the picture.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 22, 2004)

Errr...the Lonely Mountain...AKA Erabor...my mistake


----------



## baragund (Sep 22, 2004)

By Jove, he's got it! Your turn, 'Thol.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 22, 2004)

Here we go, its a real thinker  (Yes it is Tolkien related)


----------



## baragund (Sep 23, 2004)

Egads! That looks like what you might see when you mix cheap whiskey with certain over-the-counter cold medicines!  

I'll take a W.A.G. and say it has something to do with the creation of Arda.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 23, 2004)

Nope...hehe


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

It seems more like something from Egypt. Anyway. I'll say that is Beren and Luthien stealing the Silmaril from Morgoth and on the background Carcharoth. Isn't crazy?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 23, 2004)

Wrong, lol, its well hard!


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 23, 2004)

Does it have anything to do with Thingol and Melian?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2004)

I am able to guess only because I've seen most of this artist's work. It is Ar-Pharazon (presumably the one on the left) and Eru (on the right), probably when Pharazon is landing on the coast of Aman.

What a groovy haircut Eru has, huh!?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

He must be Earendil on Vingilot.
Here's my pic.


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

Is that Aragorn, Frodo, Sam, and Merry/Pippen, and the Nazgul behind them?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

You are close but not correct. Sorry


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

Which bits am I corrent about?
The nazgul?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

Well there is no Nazgul in the photo.


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

The ring wraith on the horse?

Or......::drops dead::


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2004)

Astaldo, your guess was incorrect. The rules of this game are such, that confirmation must be given from the person who provided the pic, unless the person who guesses has some sort of proof, indicating great certainty.

Guess again.


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

My guess: 

Is it the mair of the sun?
(I think she was called Arien or something?)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2004)

It is indeed Arien, the Maia of the Sun.

Your turn, spirit.


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

Yay!

Wait a moment, and I'll be back with a picture! 



This is too easy, but seeing as it's the first time I'm posting a pic, I'm going to post up my favourite one!


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

The picture: It didn't work in the edited post? 

It's still not working?#
HELP!


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 24, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> I am able to guess only because I've seen most of this artist's work. It is Ar-Pharazon (presumably the one on the left) and Eru (on the right), probably when Pharazon is landing on the coast of Aman.


Quoth the raven...


> The rules of this game are such, that confirmation must be given from the person who provided the pic, unless the person who guesses has some sort of proof, indicating great certainty.





You were wrong Ithy, you got the people of course but the setting was wrong, it was apparently Ar-Pharazon escaping as Eru reshaped the world, and setting off to create the Egyptian empire. But we can carry on from Spirit.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2004)

*opens mouth, inserts foot* 

But I swear, I am almost certain I read it was Pharazon setting foot on the coast of Aman! 



> it was apparently Ar-Pharazon escaping as Eru reshaped the world, and setting off to create the Egyptian empire.



Who could have possibly guessed that, unrelated as it is to Tolkien?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Ithrynluin but I was pretty sure that it was it. Anyway it won't happen again.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 25, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> Who could have possibly guessed that, unrelated as it is to Tolkien?



Muahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Thats the beauty of it all!  I was however surprised that you actually got the major part of it right though.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

Just to keep this thread going I'll post one pic. (You owe one us Spirit  )

Ps. It's the same as the previous but since it wasn't guessed I posted it again


----------



## spirit (Sep 27, 2004)

It's Aragorn, Frodo, Sam, Pippen/Merry being followed but the ring wraith?

(I think I've sorted out the problem with the attachment  - I had gone over the limit! Thanks *Ithrynluin*)


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

As I told you in another post my dear Spirit there is no Ringwraith in the picture. The one in the horse is not a Nazgul


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 27, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> Sorry Ithrynluin but I was pretty sure that it was it. Anyway it won't happen again.



Hey, that's alright, Astaldo! It happens to the best.  



Celebthol said:


> Muahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Thats the beauty of it all!



Hey, Evil Thol, where did Good Thol go?  



Thol said:


> I was however surprised that you actually got the major part of it right though.



Only because I'm familiar with this artist's (grotesque, might I add) work!



spirit said:


> (I think I've sorted out the problem with the attachment - I had gone over the limit! Thanks Ithrynluin)



Anytime, spirit. What are mods for!



> It's Aragorn, Frodo, Sam, Pippen/Merry being followed but the ring wraith?



I'd say you are _pretty much_ on the right track, *but* there are only 5 people on that picture, and you enumerate 6 (unless you meant that either Merry or Pippin were out of the picture). Furthermore, if that were really the Ringwraith, would he be following them so close, and would they be walking so nonchalantly? I say those are Aragorn with Merry/Pippin next to him, then Merry/Pippin, then Sam, and finally Frodo on Glorfindel's horse, after being stabbed by the Nazgul. Aren't I sneaky (and perhaps wrong)!


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> Hey, that's alright, Astaldo! It happens to the best.


Thanx.



Ithrynluin said:


> I'd say you are _pretty much_ on the right track, *but* there are only 5 people on that picture, and you enumerate 6 (unless you meant that either Merry or Pippin were out of the picture). Furthermore, if that were really the Ringwraith, would he be following them so close, and would they be walking so nonchalantly? I say those are Aragorn with Merry/Pippin next to him, then Merry/Pippin, then Sam, and finally Frodo on Glorfindel's horse, after being stabbed by the Nazgul. Aren't I sneaky (and perhaps wrong)!


You are not wrong that's the right answer  . You're up.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 27, 2004)

What is this place and in which book do we read about it?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 27, 2004)

At a guess, Moria when the Orc army marches out of it? And if im not to terribly mistaken, this all happened in the Hobbit...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 27, 2004)

When does an Ork army march out of Moria in _The Hobbit_ ?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

Well maybe the orcs that were hunting Bilbo when he got out of the Misty Mountains? If it is right please charge it to Celebthôl because I think the only wrong is that confused the names of the mountains.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 27, 2004)

You are on the right path, but I'm still stubbornly looking for the name of this place. Hint: it is a very generic name. Nothing like 'Moria'...


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 27, 2004)

The Dimril Stair? Khazad Dum?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 27, 2004)

Nay, nay...Another hint: You did guess the book correctly...


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2004)

The mirrormere and the East Gate of Moria after Durin whichever number he is was slain?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 29, 2004)

Ah...It is the Goblin-Gate of _The Hobbit_...

Whoever wishes may post the new pic.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 29, 2004)

I will post a pic if it is ok with everyone.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 29, 2004)

Eowyn and Faramir looking out over the walls of Minas Tirith while in the Houses of Healing.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 30, 2004)

That's it.  You're next.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 30, 2004)

Alrighty then, this one shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## baragund (Oct 1, 2004)

I think that would be Aradhel, Turgon's sister, meeting the dark creepy elf Eol. Reminds me a little of a "B" grade horror movie where the innocent heroine stupidly wanders into someplace you _know_ she's not supposed to be and everyone in the audience is yelling "Don't go in there!"


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 1, 2004)

I think this is it Baragund.


----------



## baragund (Oct 1, 2004)

Technically, Maeglin is supposed to confirm that I guessed right but I'm pretty sure it is Eol and Aredhel so here goes...

This might be more of a head-scratcher.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 1, 2004)

Shot in the dark here....Arwen?


----------



## ely (Oct 2, 2004)

Morwen maybe?


----------



## baragund (Oct 2, 2004)

Ely gets it! Geez, you guys are good! I thought for sure that would stump everyone for a _little_ while. Your turn, Ely


----------



## ely (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay!  

OK, who is this?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 2, 2004)

She must be an elf but I can not remember any redhead elf right now.

BTW nice signature


----------



## ely (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, you can always just guess...  



> BTW nice signature


 Hehe!  That's my revenge to people who have their signatures in Latin, for example, so I can just die of curiosity thinking what they might say there.  Though those people could be also smart enough to understand mine.  Oh well, Greek letters are cute.


----------



## baragund (Oct 7, 2004)

How about a hint, Ely? *looks hopeful* I'm with Astaldo; I can't think of any Elves who are redheads. Or did Luthien just get a color job at the local hair salon in Menegroth?


----------



## ely (Oct 8, 2004)

Did Tolkien mention the hair-colour of all the elves?  Maybe he did, but I didn't find anything precise about this lady (though it might be said somewhere...)


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok she is definetly an elf (pointy ears) she looks sad, she is holdings flowers and leafs are around her. Still not a clue.


----------



## ely (Oct 8, 2004)

Well... think about all the redhead elves you know and try to find a connection.


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 8, 2004)

Could se be Eowyn?


----------



## ely (Oct 8, 2004)

A minute ago you were so sure she's an elf. You were right.


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 8, 2004)

Ooops I forgot that parameter.


----------



## baragund (Oct 8, 2004)

I can only remember Tolkien's Elves being blonde or brunette.


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah me too


----------



## ely (Oct 9, 2004)

Then just take a wild guess.  

Anyway, there is a certain elf who is redhead on many pictures and I have always wondered why because I can't remember Tolkien saying that somewhere (which of course doesn't mean that he didn't, maybe he did and I just can't remember...)


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I did a little bit of research on red-headed elves and only five names came up. they are Nerdanel, wife to Fëanor, Maedhros, Amrod, Amros and Caranthir, sons of Fëanor. Information gathered from these two sites:
http://www.luchau.org/writing/elven_genetics.htm and
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerdanel
So in conclusion, i would have to say Nerdanel because she is the only female mentioned.

-Flame


----------



## ely (Oct 9, 2004)

And you are correct!  

See what a good research can do?!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 9, 2004)

ok Well, i would rather guess tis more fun. i will let someone else like Baragund or Astaldo post a pic.

-Flame


----------



## baragund (Oct 12, 2004)

No, you go ahead Flame. You did the work so you should post the next picture!  Besides, all of mine are too easy!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 13, 2004)

i will have to do it when i get home. i am at work. i may be able to later.

-Flame


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 14, 2004)

ok, who is the one dying? should be pretty easy.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 14, 2004)

That would be none other than Boromir the Brave.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey people, I'm back. Assuming that Maeglin is right lets get another picture here!!


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm quite sure I'm right, but I won't post a new picture right now until I'm told I am correct, and it's getting late here anyway, time for sleep, no time to find picture right now, I'll post one tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## baragund (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't know, Maeglin. That guy who's about to croak looks like an Elf to me. Also, I thought Boromir had dark hair, or is my recollection just polluted by the Boromir played in the movies.

It wouldn't be Beleg, would it?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 15, 2004)

I think that Maeglin is right but something tells me that the guy is not Borormir because of the colour of his hair. I don't think it was this.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry guys, it isn't Boromir or Beleg. Guess again.

-Flame


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 15, 2004)

Is it..um!um! The elf that died in the battle of Helms Deep....Haldir or something like that... *frown*


----------



## baragund (Oct 15, 2004)

Sabeen, I'm afraid you have been snookered by Mr. Jacknson's mangling of the story in order to make what he thought was good theater.  The only Elf to fight at Helm's Deep was Legolas.

Is the guy who's about to die Fingon?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 15, 2004)

Damn PJ annoys me...


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 15, 2004)

Damn PJ annoys me... 

Is it even in LotR or in another of Tolkien's works?? Give us that.

Let's see...who could it be...I do think it's an elf. If I'm right there, will you give me Mirkwood, Lothlorion, Rivendell, or other? You know multiple choice hint!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 17, 2004)

yes, it is one of Tolkien's works but i am not going to tell you which one it is quite yet.

-Flame


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 18, 2004)

> I do think it's an elf. If I'm right there, will you give me Mirkwood, Lothlorion, Rivendell, or other? You know multiple choice hint!



Come on!!!!! *screams in frustration*


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 18, 2004)

I think it is Gwindor of Nargothrond and with him is Turin.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 19, 2004)

Gothmog, you are absolutely correct. Good Job, your turn.

-Flame


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok, Where exactly is this?


----------



## baragund (Oct 19, 2004)

Would that be Ithilien with the Ephel Duath in the distance and Frodo, Sam and Gollum in the lower left corner?


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 19, 2004)

Would it be that you are ever-so-slightly accuainted with the Picture you so elequently decribed?

Or to put it another way:

Correct. Your go.


----------



## baragund (Oct 19, 2004)

Whoo-Hoo! Just goes to show even a broken clock is right twice a day!  

Who is this?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 19, 2004)

At first sight, I am most reminded of Yavanna Kementári, or fair lady Goldberry.


----------



## baragund (Oct 20, 2004)

It's Yavanna, Ithy. Go ahead and post a new picture.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's the next one.


----------



## ely (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmm... the Battle of Five Armies?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2004)

Nope. But you did get the 'battle' part right.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 20, 2004)

The Battle for Helm's Deep? I think that may be Gandalf coming off the hill right there.

-Flame

P.S. Ely where did you get the pic for your avatar? It's awesome.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes, the Battle of the Hornburg to be exact.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi guys, sorry i haven't posted the next pic. i was in a car accident, don't worry i am just fine, walked away without a scratch. Someone else can post the next pic. i don't have one.

-Flame


----------



## baragund (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll go ahead and post one. I _hope_ this will be a head-scratcher.

Who is this?


----------



## ely (Nov 5, 2004)

Nienna?


----------



## baragund (Nov 5, 2004)

It's not Nienna, but you're in the right neighborhood.


----------



## ely (Nov 5, 2004)

Could it be Estë?


----------



## baragund (Nov 5, 2004)

Son of a ..... You got it!  

It must have been the relaxing atmosphere that tipped you off. Your turn.


----------



## ely (Nov 6, 2004)

I hope this hasn't been posted before...


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 6, 2004)

Ely!! How old are you anyway. You act like your closer to my age but you have the knowlade of people like Mrs Maggott and of Beorn! How have you learned so much??

I'll have you know that although you annoy me to peices when you get everything (here and at the Event game), I very much admire you. It's amazing how much you know of the Tolkien lore.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 6, 2004)

Okay...is it when Glaladrial was first meeting Celeborn??


----------



## ely (Nov 6, 2004)

> Ely!! How old are you anyway. You act like your closer to my age but you have the knowledge of people like Mrs Maggott and of Beorn! How have you learned so much??
> 
> I'll have you know that although you annoy me to pieces when you get everything (here and at the Event game), I very much admire you. It's amazing how much you know of the Tolkien lore.



Wow! I had no idea that people might get such an impression of me. That's a pleasant surprise.  But actually I don't know that much at all. I've only read LotR, _Silmarillion_ and _The Hobbit_, and only once (except _The Hobbit_); and I so often feel myself stupid here among all those really smart people. That's why I don't take part in the discussion much, just visit these two games on this board because I love them.  But thank you very much for what you said - you made my day a lot happier.  



> Okay...is it when Galadriel was first meeting Celeborn??


No...


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh well....

Wow! I've read the Hobbit a couple of times and the LotR a little over once and the Unfinished Tales (very good!). I have yet to read the Sil (any good?) but it's on my shelf. I'm slowly buying all (well maybe not _all_) of Tolkien's books. 

I intent to stick around TTF for a long time. I'm in deep.

Btw, who old _are_ you Ely?
Another thing...do you RP?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 6, 2004)

Come on ely only one time you read Lotr and Sil? You know every riddle and every picture we post. You must have a great great memory. 

About the pic now. Is the three ringbearers? Gil-galad, Galadriel and Cirdan?


----------



## ely (Nov 6, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> Come on ely only one time you read Lotr and Sil? You know every riddle and every picture we post. You must have a great great memory.


 No, I don't. And I don't remember much of the details, just the basic story. Though I guess what could be pretty educating is that I'm member of 7 Tolkien Boards, and I have some other online resources for information (The Encyclopedia of Arda for example). But other than that...  



> About the pic now. Is the three ringbearers? Gil-galad, Galadriel and Cirdan?


That's a great guess. Wrong, but still a good one.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 6, 2004)

a shot in the dark....is it the 3 children of Elrond? Elladan, Elrohir, and Arwen?


----------



## ely (Nov 7, 2004)

No, sorry.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 7, 2004)

Maeglin said:


> a shot in the dark....is it the 3 children of Elrond? Elladan, Elrohir, and Arwen?


That is kinda what i was thinking because the hed piece on the middle figure looks a lot like Arwen. Personally i am completely dumb founded.

-Flame


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 7, 2004)

Alright then...if it's not Gil-Galad, Galadriel, and Cirdan..............is it Galadriel, Cirdan,and _Elrond?_ please?


----------



## ely (Nov 10, 2004)

Nope. Think earlier.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 10, 2004)

Are they elves of Mirkwood, Rivendell, Lothlorien, or other?? Give me that...


----------



## Illuvatar (Nov 10, 2004)

Tuor, Idril, and Earendil?


----------



## baragund (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think so, Iluvatar. The pointy ears should tip you off that all three of them are Elves. But I'll pick up on your Gondolin theme and guess Idril, Turgon and Maeglin.


----------



## ely (Nov 12, 2004)

One of those names is right, Baragund.


----------



## ely (Nov 26, 2004)

I can't (and won't) push you in the right direction unless you guess something.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 26, 2004)

> Idril, Turgon and Maeglin.



One of them is right?

Is is Idril, Elenwe, and Earendil or Turgon, Fingon, and Earendil?

I would try a combo with Meaglin too, but I really don't think he's there.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 26, 2004)

You know, for as much research you have to do (if you don't already know everything) to play this game, it really aught to be in the halls of Tolkienology.

I wonder if it could be moved...*thoughtful*


----------



## ely (Nov 26, 2004)

> Is it Idril, Elenwe, and Earendil or Turgon, Fingon, and Earendil?


You got two names right, already.  Think about what might connect them...


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 27, 2004)

Which two?!?!?

Well you probobly wont give me the exact two but at least tell me if they're both in one of the sets or if they are one of each...

Idril, Elenwe, and Tuor?


----------



## ely (Nov 27, 2004)

> Which two?!?!?


Turgon and Fingon. Now just name the third person.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow.I think ely's gone soft!

It it Turgon, Fingon, and _Gil-galad_??


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 27, 2004)

Sabeen said:


> Wow.I think ely's gone soft!


Great now she is not goin to give us any more hints in riddles etc. 

Just kidding


----------



## ely (Nov 27, 2004)

I think you should take another look at that picture.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 27, 2004)

I see. Two males and a female.

Is it Turgon, Fingon, and Aredhel? The three children of Fingolfin? Please be it! Please be it!!


----------



## ely (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh, it is!  Well done, Sabeen!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh yeh!! *does victory dance* I never though this day would come!! Oh wow. *cries* OMG.

Okay here it is.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 28, 2004)

At first I thought it was Frodo before he and Sam go down that cliff but the person looks to tall to be a Hobbit so now I'm thinking its Aragorn before he goes into the Paths of the Dead. Is it either of these?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry Manwe. Not either.

Btw, I do want the person and location.


----------



## baragund (Nov 30, 2004)

Is it Tuor in the Rainbow Cleft?


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 1, 2004)

Nope. That's not it either.

Btw, I'm not giving any hints until ely starts trying to guess this one. It will give me so much pleasure watching from this side of the fence!!!


----------



## ely (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmm. And I just thought I won't guess this time since I have a faint memory of having seen this picture before. I'm not sure I know the answer, and it could have even been another pic, but it might still happen I guess right and oh! all the trouble then.


----------



## spirit (Dec 3, 2004)

*scratches head...*

Hint time?


----------



## Talierin (Dec 3, 2004)

*knows it, but isn't telling, bwahahaha*


----------



## baragund (Dec 3, 2004)

How about Turin on the slopes of Amon Rudh?


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 4, 2004)

um...a hint? What kind of kind would you like?

Oh anf Talierin....keep your mouth shut. 

No on the last guess...


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 4, 2004)

I know as well, but lets keep this going. I am not saying who and where it is.

-Flame


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 4, 2004)

You guys are making ely look bad.  

Comon' guys! It's not that hard! Get it already...I actually prefer to be the one guessing!!


----------



## baragund (Dec 6, 2004)

Okayyyy....

How about Beren making his escape from Dorthonion over the Ered Gorgoroth?

Am I in the right age?

Also, can you tell us what that figure is in the lower right corner of the picture? It looks like it can be either a pinnacle of rock or another person who is hooded and cloaked.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 6, 2004)

baragund said:


> Am I in the right age?



Dude...you're right period.

Your turn!


----------



## baragund (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoo-Hoo!! *Pats self on the back  *

Try this on for size. I need the key characters (there are two of them) and their location.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 8, 2004)

Is the dragon on the wall hanging Smaug??


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 8, 2004)

Thror talking to the men of Laketown? Specifically Bard?

-Flame


----------



## baragund (Dec 8, 2004)

Sabeen, I was not looking for the ID of the tapestry but two "people" in the group.

Flame did not guess correctly.

Both of you are in the right neighborhood.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 9, 2004)

I KNOW you wern't asking for who was in the tapistry. I was trying to find out what book I was working at. Si?


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 9, 2004)

Are they acctually men? Or are they dwarves?


----------



## baragund (Dec 9, 2004)

Bwah, Hah, Hah, Hah.... That's for me to know and you to find out!  

Look at your last question and Flame's guess. Like I said, you are both on the right track. Once you figure out which two are the key characters in the picture, it should become easy.


----------



## Manwe (Dec 9, 2004)

Is it the Master of Laketown talking to Thorin, when they come bursting in on the feast???


----------



## baragund (Dec 10, 2004)

Sooooo close, but not quite. If I give any more hints, I'll give it away.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 10, 2004)

The Master of Laketown talking to Bard at the feast?


----------



## baragund (Dec 10, 2004)

Manwe is closer to the right answer than Sabeen. 

...and I thought this was going to be pretty easy!


----------



## Manwe (Dec 10, 2004)

Easy, this is the hardest one ever!!! I cant believe I didn't get it


----------



## baragund (Dec 13, 2004)

Well who else had Thorin in his halls?


----------



## ely (Dec 13, 2004)

The elven-king? 

Why would _he_ have Smaug on the wall? On the other hand, why would anyone have Smaug on the wall?


----------



## baragund (Dec 13, 2004)

Huzzah! Huzzah! Huzzah! Three cheers to Ely and Manwe!!  

The picture is Thorin being questioned in the Elven Kings Halls. The garlands of leaves on the Elves' heads should have tipped you off.

As for the dragon on the tapestry, I have no idea why the artist put that there. Perhaps because Smaug was a very near and real threat that they would want something that would prevent people from forgetting about him.

Since Ely and Manwe each got half of the answer, I'll let you two arm-wrestle over who gets to post the next picture.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 14, 2004)

No! Not ely!!! No!No! No! Bad! Go away! Manwe's turn!!!!   lol


----------



## Manwe (Dec 16, 2004)

Well by request of Sabeen I'm going to post, sorry ely. I probably would have got it in the end anyway.
BTW there were some elves at the feast but anyway...this one should be pretty easy.


----------



## baragund (Dec 16, 2004)

I remember this one!

It's the healing of Eowyn. Aragorn's on one knee doing his thing with Gandalf and Eomer looking on.

It was in the Brothers Hildebrandt 1977 Tolkien calendar, which I may still have packed away somewhere!


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 16, 2004)

Holy **** baragund...You're my dad's age!! *looks at baragund oddly*

Ow...it just hit me you're old, man. j/k Anyway..that's news to me..


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a feeling you're right. I knew that one. You you just got there first...


----------



## baragund (Dec 17, 2004)

Sabeen, Whaddaya mean you didn't know I was a senior citizen?? Didn't my age next to my Deep Thought tip you off? Or maybe my public profile where I talk about my job, family and the fact I've been a Tolkien fan for over 25 years?

Oh well... If you liked the last one, you'll love this (I think). I'll give everyone a hint straight off: The picture is not as he is commonly viewed.


----------



## ely (Dec 17, 2004)

*Hmmm*

Gil-galad?


----------



## baragund (Dec 17, 2004)

Nope. Think about the hint. Whose appearance changed drastically over time?


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 17, 2004)

Gil-Galad?


----------



## baragund (Dec 17, 2004)

Gil-galad was incorrect when Ely guessed it, and it's still incorrect!  

I'll let you guys stew a little while before I give any more hints. In all fairness, this one's tough.


----------



## Manwe (Dec 18, 2004)

Aragorn....hahaha!!! What a funny guess oh well not my turn anymore


----------



## Turin (Dec 18, 2004)

Wild and slightly educated guesses, Elrond or Sauron.


----------



## baragund (Dec 18, 2004)

Huzzah to Turin!!  

It's _Sauron_. Not the flaming eyeball thingy from the movies but as he was when he could still take a form that was fair to the eye. Like when he was calling himself 'Annatar, Lord of Gifts'. Honestly, there was not much to give it away except for the creepy looking eyes.

So it' Turin's turn. Give us a good one!


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 18, 2004)

Go Turin!!


----------



## Turin (Dec 19, 2004)

Woah, I wasn't expecting to get it right, my guess was probably a little more educated than I thought . Unfortunately my google image search is down and I don't spend enough time on the computer to find a good pic so someone else can take my turn.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 20, 2004)

After more that 1000 posts I'd say it was educated!!


----------



## baragund (Dec 20, 2004)

If nobody minds, I'll go ahead and post another picture. Who is this?


----------



## ely (Dec 20, 2004)

Tom Bombadil?


----------



## baragund (Dec 20, 2004)

You got it, Ely!  The big clod-hopper boots and the willow in the distance were the key items. Your turn...


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh boy..

Pretty!! We have to icons!!


----------



## ely (Dec 20, 2004)

Yay!

Here's one pretty picture... I hope the link works... 

What is this?


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 20, 2004)

ok for some reason I can't remember the name of the place......but is it the abandoned city Tuor goes to? I'll call it "Gondolin Senior," since its the place everyone in Gondolin left.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like maybe Tirion..., Tuna... and the Calacirya.


----------



## ely (Dec 21, 2004)

That's correct, Nom. It's Tirion. I love that city. If I could live anywhere on Arda, that would be the place. *sigh*

You probably meant Tirion, Maeglin (though wasn't it Earendil who searched Tirion?), but Nom gave a more specific answer, so I guess it's fair to let her post the next pic. 

So, your turn, Nom.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 21, 2004)

that was short...


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 21, 2004)

ely said:


> That's correct, Nom. It's Tirion. I love that city. If I could live anywhere on Arda, that would be the place. *sigh*
> 
> You probably meant Tirion, Maeglin (though wasn't it Earendil who searched Tirion?), but Nom gave a more specific answer, so I guess it's fair to let her post the next pic.
> 
> So, your turn, Nom.



Yes Tirion is what I meant now that its been mentioned, but between all the different people that search abandoned places in UT and the Sil I get confused with who is who and where is where. Anywho.....your turn Nom.


----------



## baragund (Dec 21, 2004)

Actually, the place that Maeglin had in mind was _Nevrast_. The published Silmarillion gives this description of Nevrast:



> The region west of Dor-lomin, beyond Ered Lomin, where Turgon dwelt before his departure to Gondolin. The name, meaning 'Hither Shore', was originally that of all the northwestern coast of Middle-earth.


----------



## Manwe (Dec 23, 2004)

The time has come, the walrus said, for Nom to post!!!


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 24, 2004)

Who is he...

http://img149.exs.cx/img149/9280/guesspic4dv.jpg


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 24, 2004)

Is it Thingol when he was enchanted by Melian?


----------



## baragund (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm thinking it's Daeron the minstrel pining after Luthien.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 27, 2004)

Well obviously, it's a lovesick elven dude. 

Let's see...Celeborn??


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow... some good guesses here, but none are correct.

It's not easy to guess this one... but keep trying.


----------



## ely (Dec 30, 2004)

Amroth (and Nimrodel) ?


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 30, 2004)

It isn't Elrond, by chance, is it??


----------



## baragund (Jan 4, 2005)

I believe Nimrodel is a blonde, and why would Elrond be gazing longingly at who I presume would be his daugher, Arwen? (EWWWWW!!  )

Since Nom is partial to the Noldor, could it be Finarfin gazing at his wife-to-be Earwen?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2005)

Nope. None of those are correct.


----------



## Bombadillo (Jan 6, 2005)

is it beren?? although I did not picture him to be so... elvish :S


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 6, 2005)

I dunno...give me one hint...is the woman in the backgroung and elf or mortal kind??


----------



## ely (Jan 6, 2005)

Finrod and Amarië?


----------



## baragund (Jan 6, 2005)

Drat and double drat! I'm pulling out what little hair I have left!

How about Gwindor and Finduilas? (Ohhh, I'm reaching. Isn't Finduilas a blonde too?)


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2005)

Sabeen said:


> I dunno...give me one hint...is the woman in the backgroung and elf or mortal kind??



I'll give a different hint. For most readers his hair color is really the biggest clue in the picture.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 7, 2005)

What do you mean "most readers"? I don't quite understand what you are hinting at. What is he? I freaking red-head??


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2005)

I say most readers because for a few people there is an even bigger clue. The majority of Tolkien fans have not read the book that gives the information you need to spot the big clue. If you haven't read it, then you only have the small clues to go on, such as hair color.

I guess you can't tell his exact hair color in the picture because its not in color, but it is obviously light, so golden or silver most likely. I believe there is something interesting about elves' hair color in the LotR Appendices.


----------



## baragund (Jan 7, 2005)

How about Glorfindel?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 8, 2005)

Not Glorfindel. 

Or wait maybe it is! And that woman is Arwen, and he isn't in love with her, he's just looking like it because he is so happy that she has volunteered to go out looking for Frodo and he gets to kick back in Rivendell.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 8, 2005)

Although I would have thought that you'd have posted a pic of Gildor (or possibly Finrod), could it be Finwë looking upon Míriel?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 8, 2005)

Haha! I got rid of my crush on Gildor loooong ago actually, but I continued to milk it for fun. He's still one of the coolest elves though!

Nope, not Finwe. Finwe has black hair by the way, and yes Finduilas's is golden (like her father and his siblings ).


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 10, 2005)

Is it Angrod?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 10, 2005)

Nope, close!


----------



## baragund (Jan 11, 2005)

Arrrrgh!! This is driving me crazy!  We're running out of Elves...

Well, if Angrod is close, how about Aegnor? And I haven't a clue who the woman is that he's all gaa-gaa about.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 11, 2005)

Nóm said:


> Is it Angrod?



Geeze Nom you had me thinking we were done with yours and on to another pic. Don't do that!!!


Let me see..Fingon??


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry, the whole thing wasn't as fun as I expected! 


But Baragund got it.

The woman is Andreth, a mortal. They loved eachother but Aegnor refused to marry her for a number of reasons, and she became very bitter because of it. If anyone is interested in man + elf unions I recommend reading it. It is in History of Middle-earth 10. It also gives Finrod's ideas about the ultimate fate of Men, Elves and Arda remade.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay..as long as it's not you or ely I might be able to get it!!!  lol


----------



## baragund (Jan 12, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo! Great pic, Nom. That was a real head-scatcher!  

What place is this?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 12, 2005)

hmmm...there's only so many places it could be.....is it Cirith Ungol?


----------



## baragund (Jan 12, 2005)

Right you are, Maeglin!  I must say that was pretty easy. Go ahead and post a good one, but not TOO hard!


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think this one is very difficult at all, but I'm too lazy to search for a hard one right now.


----------



## Caerdrath (Jan 12, 2005)

First shot in the dark here..prolly wrong, but hey...Haldir in Lothlorien?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry, not him, but welcome to the forums!  (I see you joined last month, but I haven't seen any of your posts yet, so I say welcome a bit late)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm new, I'll guess:

Is it Faramir and his men at Ithilien waiting to attack troops headed towards Mordor?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 12, 2005)

How about Aragorn in Rivendell??


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 14, 2005)

Both wrong, sorry.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 15, 2005)

Elf of Lorien? Maybe?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 16, 2005)

incorrect, sorry


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 16, 2005)

Is it from the Lord of the Rings, the Sil, or another Tolkien work?? It's hint itme me thinks.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 16, 2005)

The Silmarillion, but can also be found in Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 17, 2005)

Is it the elf Beleg in Doriath?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 17, 2005)

Wrong again, sorry. Here's another hint (and a big one), he's a mortal.


----------



## Ira (Jan 17, 2005)

could it be Beren?


----------



## baragund (Jan 18, 2005)

How about a young Turin with the two old guys as they were trying to find their way into Doriath?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 18, 2005)

Arah!! That's helpful...how about you tell me the first letter in his name. THAT would help.

It's not Faramir is it?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I think this hint is helping a lot, but are the two figures in the background elves? That's what it seems to be so if Turin was going into Doriath like that, they couldnt be "old guys" because their elves. Maybe it's just Turin while he's dwelling in Doriath?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 18, 2005)

ohhhhh you guys are so close, but it's not Turin (or Faramir)


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 18, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> The Silmarillion, but can also be found in Unfinished Tales.


 And you also said he was a mortal... Gah! This is frustrating. Did we guess Tuor? But I cannot think what he would be doing shooting at something we can't see with two strange shadowy figures behind him...
At first I was thinking Curufin and Celegorm sneaking up on Beren, but they were on horses... not slinking around shadowy-like.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know if it was a real guess you made, but I'm giving it to you anyway, it's Tuor. I really would have thought it was Turin if someone else had posted it, as the picture matches Turin's description a bit more, but I just went with what the title of the picture says. Anyway, your turn.


----------



## baragund (Jan 19, 2005)

But who are the two figures behind him? When Tuor made his way from Nevrast to Gondolin he was accompanied by the Elf Voronwe. Who's the second guy?

Erestor, I was referring to two elderly servants of Morwen who accompanied a young Turin (he was still a child) from Hithlum to Doriath.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 19, 2005)

Well the name of the painting is "The Fostering of Tuor," so I assume that one of them is Annael, but I'm not sure who the other would be.....probably just another unnamed elf.


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 19, 2005)

That was mad hard, Maeglor; I guess because it wasn't a specific event. I've given up searching for a challenging pic, so here's a contrast to yours (difficulty-wise):

(PS I've never uploaded a pic, so I'm not sure this will work. Please let me know if it doesn't work.)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 19, 2005)

I know it! THe pic is of Feanor and the Noldor burning the ships of the Teleri after crossing back over to mIddle Earth.


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 19, 2005)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I know it! THe pic is of Feanor and the Noldor burning the ships of the Teleri after crossing back over to mIddle Earth.


 You are correct! (I knew this would be an easy one.)
I am so proud of myself; the pic worked! 
Your turn Erestor Arcamen, and good luck.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok, here's mine. I'll only say its a place. So let the guessing begin.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 20, 2005)

Is it the home of Mim the Dwarf? (Can't remember the name of it)


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 20, 2005)

If Maeglin's guess is incorrect, then my guess is Legolas and Gimli visiting the Caverns of Helm's Deep. 
(I have that exact picture on my copy of The Complete Tolkien Companion, but to be fair, I will not look in the book for the answer.)


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 21, 2005)

I think it's the Glittering Caves, too,


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 21, 2005)

good job Akallabeth it is the glittering caves of Helm's Deep with Legolas and Gimli visiting, your turn!


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 21, 2005)

hmmm....that answer just seemed too obvious to me, so I didn't guess it, tis a pity. Anyway, moving right along with Akallabeth.....


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah it was an easy pic, but i found an even harder one for next time hehe...


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 22, 2005)

Okay, I have a feeling this will be as easy as my last one, but have fun!


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 22, 2005)

Minis Anor/Tirith?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 22, 2005)

Its Gondolin! I just got done reading some of the Silmarillion (no pictures) and I know thats what this is, I hope.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 22, 2005)

That is certainly Gondolin, I have it as the background on my computer. So if it takes Akallabeth a while to confirm, just go ahead and post the next pic.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 22, 2005)

*Ok here it is, it's a pretty tough one!*


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 22, 2005)

Is it Thorin and co. captured by the orcs of the Misty Mountains? And that glittering sword would be Orcrist, if my guess is correct.

(Oh, and yes, it was Gondolin. Good job.)


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 22, 2005)

Damn that was my guess.


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 23, 2005)

Sabeen said:


> Damn that was my guess.


 Well, I hope we're right, then.  Sorry for stealing your guess.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 23, 2005)

It's okay. You didn't steal it, you just got there first...


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 23, 2005)

Sabeen said:


> It's okay. You didn't steal it, you just got there first...


You see, I knew that, I was just trying to be friendly.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 23, 2005)

Again Akallabeth is correct! Good job to everyone though cause ya guessed right.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 23, 2005)

Comeon! Post another pic already!!!


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 24, 2005)

Sabeen said:


> Comeon! Post another pic already!!!


It's not so easy finding pics, you know!! 
I think I ought to stop guessing correctly, because I am so terrible at finding challenging pictures!!


----------



## Witch-King (Jan 24, 2005)

Luthien on Huan?


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 24, 2005)

Correct, Witch-King! Good luck finding a pic.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Damn I knew that one too. I really need to pay attention!  

Hey for future references, I know of a great site to find pics. PM me if you want it!


----------



## Witch-King (Jan 25, 2005)

This is my first time so if this pic has been used before please forgive me.


----------



## Manwe (Jan 25, 2005)

Gil-galad?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 25, 2005)

What about Gil-galad's herald, the young Elrond??


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 26, 2005)

I got a really strange vibe from that pic, so my guess is Eol, the dark elf.


----------



## Witch-King (Jan 26, 2005)

neither of them


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 26, 2005)

The weapons he bears tell me he is an Elf of Lorien. Is this correct?


----------



## baragund (Jan 27, 2005)

How about Ecthelion, slayer of Gothmog?


----------



## Witch-King (Jan 27, 2005)

Hint: He was a lord of Himlad


----------



## Manwe (Jan 28, 2005)

How about Celegorm?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Curufin??


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 28, 2005)

Witch-King said:


> Hint: He was a lord of Himlad


 Okay, Maedros?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 28, 2005)

Celegorm, lord of Himlad


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh wait, sorry *Manwe *got it not me, good job Manwe.


----------



## Manwe (Jan 28, 2005)

Could you please post Witch-King so you can clarify our confusion, who got the answer right?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, if any of us....seeing how one answer has been said twice, the odds are in your favor Manwe. You aught to start looking for a pic!


----------



## Witch-King (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, Manwe was correct, sorry with school and work its sometimes hard for me to get time on here.


----------



## Manwe (Jan 29, 2005)

Okey dokey then here goes, I don't know whether this will be easy or not but I'm leaning toward the former.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 29, 2005)

Well I think I've narrowed it down to 2 so....is it Isildur?


----------



## Manwe (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know whether I want to answer that, it isn't and I hope the next one isn't either  .


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 30, 2005)

hmmm....he's got some mean looking eyes....is it Sauron? If it is then its kind of strange because one would think that Sauron would wear the ring on his finger, not around his neck, but whatever.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 30, 2005)

I doubt it but the only other ring bearer I can think of is Frodo. Is it him?


----------



## Akallabeth (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not seeing a ring around his chain, guys. I was thinking it was some sort of pendant. And then from the facial expression, I'm getting Turin. That was my impression, but there's no doubt that I'm wrong..


----------



## Jotun (Jan 30, 2005)

He looks Elf-y. Is he an Elf?


----------



## Manwe (Feb 2, 2005)

No not one of those, I know this is a weird picture and I'm only going on the site I found it at. When I first saw I wondered if it was who its title said it was but it is. And he is not an elf  I would say more but I'm afraid it would give it away.


----------



## baragund (Feb 2, 2005)

How about Bard of Lake-Town? He always had a scowl on his face. But I can't tell if he's holding the bow that he used to kill Smaug or if it's a spear.


----------



## ely (Feb 2, 2005)

How about... hmm... Aragorn?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 2, 2005)

Um...I don't know. I still don't know. I really don't know. (in other words I give up!!!)


----------



## Manwe (Feb 3, 2005)

ely that crazy guess has saved you. It is Aragorn although the picture says Aragorn-Elessar so I guess its a weird representation of him.


----------



## ely (Feb 3, 2005)

Might be easy, might be hard, I never know about such things...    

What place is this?


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 3, 2005)

The Golden Hall at Edoras


----------



## Manwe (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes but where's Edoras? Is it just me or does the place in the picture look pretty desolate?


----------



## baragund (Feb 4, 2005)

How about Andunie, the old port city that was on the west coast of Numenor?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 4, 2005)

I agree that it's probobly Edoras, the Golden hall. There was only one side of the hall that was developed. This could be the back side of it.


----------



## ely (Feb 4, 2005)

Not Meduseld, not Andunie either.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 4, 2005)

You posted it ely, of corse we wouldn't get it that easily.  

Um...is it in westfold or the riddermark?


----------



## ely (Feb 5, 2005)

Not there.   

It's a specific place with a specific name.


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 5, 2005)

Is it the temple of Iluvatar on the heights of Meneltarma?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey newbe! How long have you been into Tolkien??   Welcome to TTF!

Um....let's see. If Elorendil's wrong, then I'm ready for a hint. My yes or no question is, is this in Middle Earth or not?


----------



## ely (Feb 5, 2005)

But Elorendil is right! Nice guess!  Your turn, Elorendil.


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been into Tolkien for five or six years. I've been a member of MERPG since last May and just got around to wandering over here.

This means I have to find a pic, right? *runs off to find pic*

Alright! Here's the new pick: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/elorendil/detail?.dir=/851c&.dnm=f678.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Akallabeth (Feb 8, 2005)

Ah! I used that picture about 3 pages ago. 'Tis Tuor coming to Gondolin. But to be fair, you ought to post a different picture.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree, try again kid.


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 9, 2005)

"Kid"? Alright, what is it with everyone thinking I'm a kid?

Okay, let's try this pic: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/elorendil/detail?.dir=/851c&.dnm=e1bb.jpg&.src=ph
I hope no one else has used it!


----------



## baragund (Feb 9, 2005)

Would that be Maedhros and Maglor after the Third Kinslaying, and the two kids are Elrond and Elros?


----------



## Akallabeth (Feb 9, 2005)

baragund said:


> Would that be Maedhros and Maglor after the Third Kinslaying, and the two kids are Elrond and Elros?


 Damn, that was my guess. You beat me to it.


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 9, 2005)

Drat. That was fast. Oh, well. I'll have to find a harder pic, next time 

Your turn, Baragund


----------



## baragund (Feb 10, 2005)

Allll righty then...

Where is this?


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm going to guess that it's Osgiliath.


----------



## baragund (Feb 10, 2005)

Sigh... my pic lasted a whole 25 minutes.  I guess it wasn't too difficult but it's a really neat picture and I wanted to share it with everybody.

Your turn, Elor... How are you liking the new neighborhood so far?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 10, 2005)

Actually, that one was used before. If I really like the pic, I save it on my puter and use it as a background. That one is one of my personal favs. I think baragund aught to have another shot.


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 10, 2005)

Baragund is more than welcome to have another try. I'm not going to have time to find another pic for a few days.


----------



## baragund (Feb 11, 2005)

Well thanks guys!  Hopefully, this will be a "poser", as Bilbo says...

Give me the name of the person and the location.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 11, 2005)

baragund said:


> Well thanks guys!  Hopefully, this will be a "poser", as Bilbo says...
> 
> Give me the name of the person and the location.


 
umm is it Tuor in nevrast outside of vinyamar?


----------



## baragund (Feb 11, 2005)

Drat!! I thought this would be a tough one!  

Good one Varda.  Your turn.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 11, 2005)

baragund said:


> Drat!! I thought this would be a tough one!
> 
> Good one Varda.  Your turn.


 
Thanks Baragund...to be fair though, I am currently reading the Unfinished Tales, so it's still fresh

Ok, who is this?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=f777&.dnm=5add.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Turambar (Feb 11, 2005)

thats Erendis the mariners wife! (great tale that) someone else post a pic cause i dont know how


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 11, 2005)

Never too early to learn!

Right click on the picture you find, go dowm to properties, and then click on that. Then copy the hyperlink that's there, and then come here and click on "Insert hyperlink" button (looks like a little tiny globe) and a box will pop up that says "Enter the text to be displayed for the link" and type "guessthepic" or whatever you want it to say, just so we cant see the title of the pic. After you do that and press "okay" another box will appear that will be for the hyperlink. Paste the link to the pic in this box and press okay. That's all you have to do. I know this looks long but it's not that hard to do. I wish that someone had told me how to do this a long time ago, when I was new at TTF. Welcome to The Tolkien Forum, btw!

You guessed it, it's your turn. If you stilll don't want to, fine, but at least you know how to do it now.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 11, 2005)

Turambar said:


> thats Erendis the mariners wife! (great tale that) someone else post a pic cause i dont know how


 
Good work Turambar! I was actually contemplating changing the picture because I realized the story isn't in the Silmarillion...i'm not sure which of Tolkien's stories are fair game for this. And you should totally post a picture! You can do it!!


----------



## Akallabeth (Feb 11, 2005)

Sabeen said:


> Actually, that one was used before. If I really like the pic, I save it on my puter and use it as a background. That one is one of my personal favs. I think baragund aught to have another shot.


 Yes, that pic is in the Alan Lee illustrated LotR. I was looking through it in Borders the other day. 
I also think Baragund ought to have another chance.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 12, 2005)

Any Tolkien pic is fare game in this!! This is the *Tolkien* forum!!!


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 14, 2005)

Sabeen said:


> Any Tolkien pic is fare game in this!! This is the *Tolkien* forum!!!


 
Ok good..I just wanted to be sure  
SO umm is Turambar coming back?? haha


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know. e's been registered 3 months and has 7 posts. Not looking good if you ask me. I'll post one if he doesn't reply soon.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 16, 2005)

Ooh! I found some pretty cool (if not ridiculously easy) pics...


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 16, 2005)

Jotun said:


> Ooh! I found some pretty cool (if not ridiculously easy) pics...


 
Post em!! I highly doubt our friend Turambar is coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah go ahead. he lost his right...  Jotan you are much cooler anyway!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 16, 2005)

Aww, shucks!

M'kay.

Was Ist Das?


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 16, 2005)

That's Eol taking a shot at Maeglin, but mommy jumped in the way and saved him!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 16, 2005)

Yup.

Dang. I knew it was too easy!  

I just read that chapter last night, so it was fresh in my mind.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok, just name this event (I'm not sure by the title, but I think the dead guy hanging there on the orc spear is who I want you to name).....if the picture looks wierd it's because I had to go into ms paint to erase the title from the picture.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 16, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> Ok, just name this event (I'm not sure by the title, but I think the dead guy hanging there on the orc spear is who I want you to name).....if the picture looks wierd it's because I had to go into ms paint to erase the title from the picture.


 
wow, not quite sure what this is. I want to say that it's the orcs taunting the noldor with the captured Gelmir before the fifth battle, but the elf (is it even an elf?) has his extremities, so I don't think that's it  ... this is a hard one...or maybe it isn't and i'm brain dead right now...


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats not the answer, but yes it is an Elf hanging there. It is a hard one though, even for me who posted it, because I'm not even sure if that guy standing in front of them all is supposed to be the good guy or the bad guy. Hmmm...if this one gets too tough/confusing I'll post a different one.


----------



## baragund (Feb 17, 2005)

Could this be the sack of Nargothrond? Turin is the one in black with the sword raised at the time he was put under the spell by Glaurung. And the guy on the spear is Orodreth, or maybe Gwindor?


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 17, 2005)

No, thats not it either. In fact I don't think anyone will get it, its very hard to guess just basing it on that picture, so I'm gonna give the answer away and post a new pic. That one is "The Death of Celebrimbor," I assume that the guy hanging is Celebrimbor, and perhaps the guy with the sword raised is supposed to be Sauron leading the Orcs. But maybe the dead guy is just for decoration, and the guy in front is supposed to be Celebrimbor...I know not. Anyway, I have to run right now, so I'll post a different pic this evening.


----------



## baragund (Feb 17, 2005)

That actually makes sense, Maeglin. Don't forget that at that time, Sauron was still able to appear fair, and he was going under the alias Annatar, Lord of Gifts and he was appearing as nice guy to the Elves of Eregion while he was trying to trick them.

Good picture!! I keep forgetting about the 2nd Age. Let's have another!


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 17, 2005)

Alright here's the new one, it shouldn't be very difficult.


----------



## celebnaurwen (Feb 18, 2005)

Boromir on the horse setting out for Rivendell, based on his and Faramir's dream? And the other guy is Faramir?


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 19, 2005)

You got it, go ahead and post a new one.


----------



## celebnaurwen (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, here ya go.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 20, 2005)

Is that Nimrodel?


----------



## celebnaurwen (Feb 20, 2005)

That's correct!


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay here it is, I think/hope that its a fairly difficult one.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 21, 2005)

ok i wanna say Cirdan building a ship....but cirdan had a beard...but the Complete Guide to Middle Earth says he had a beard at the end of the third age not that he always had a beard...so i'm gonna go with Cirdan


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 21, 2005)

poopie!! I thought I had a good one! Ok you got it, its your turn.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 21, 2005)

ok...i think this might be an easy one, but we'll see =)
who is this and what are they doing?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=f777&.dnm=f9a1.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Jotun (Feb 21, 2005)

A bunch of elves going off to war?

A bunch of elves going to the Grey Havens?

The Rohirrim going to Helm's Deep?


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 21, 2005)

Jotun said:


> A bunch of elves going off to war?
> 
> A bunch of elves going to the Grey Havens?
> 
> The Rohirrim going to Helm's Deep?


 
hmmm yes a bunch of elves going off to war....but which elves?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 21, 2005)

...Noldor?


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 21, 2005)

well yes...you're getting closer...which Noldor?...i'll give you a hint....they're on a bridge...a big stone bridge....marching out from (insert name of elven stronghold here)


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 21, 2005)

Marching out from Nargothrond?


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 21, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> Marching out from Nargothrond?


 
we have a winner!! That would be Nargothrond and it's big stone bridge (that wasn't such a great idea to build mind you  ) Ok Maeglin, your turn.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 22, 2005)

Alrighty then, here's a new one, and it better take more than one guess before somebody gets it (though that probably won't happen with this one)


----------



## Manwe (Feb 22, 2005)

Actually it has, its Beren making his escape from Dorthonion over the Ered Gorgoroth and I know this because this exact picture has been posted before, so have another try  .


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 22, 2005)

ok then, here's a different one, hopefully not another repost.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 22, 2005)

is it Eol and Maeglin in either Belegost or Nogrod?


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 22, 2005)

You got it. I really need to find some better pictures, but I don't know where. Anyway, your turn.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 22, 2005)

ok i think this is too easy, but it's late and i have to go to bed or someone is gonna be cranky tomorrow at work  

what's going on here
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=f777&.dnm=7aab.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 22, 2005)

Is that Barahir being presented with the ring that was given to him by (forgot which elf)?


----------



## Manwe (Feb 23, 2005)

I will admit that I am not as "Tolkien-focused" as some people on this site (I haven't even read the Silmarillion!) so forgive if my guess is stupid but is it Isildur with Elrond after the battle and is that ring possibly The Ring?


----------



## baragund (Feb 23, 2005)

The Elf presenting the ring would be Finrod Felagund after the Dagor Bragollach.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 23, 2005)

hmmm...well maeglin sort of got it right..but you forgot it was Finrod!!! Come on now! JK 

I'm gonna give this one to Baragund for supplying the details.

your turn

P.S. Manwe, you should totally start reading the Silmarillion. It's a tough read the first time through but really worth it.


----------



## baragund (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks Varda  

I have an idea that might make our game a little more interesting. Feel free to give any commentary on the pictures you like. How do you like the quality of the artwork? How well does the image match what you might have had in your head previously? How well does the artist capture the personality of the character or the atmoshphere of the setting? Or anything else that jumps out at you.

Sooo.... name who this is, the location and what the character is doing. I definitely have comments on this one but I'll save them until somebody gives the correct answers.

...shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## Manwe (Feb 25, 2005)

> P.S. Manwe, you should totally start reading the Silmarillion. It's a tough read the first time through but really worth it.


 I agree with you there varda...it is a tough read, I did try and read it once but it was quite hard and I left it for another time. Now I am reading the Wheel of Time novel, which are each 300+ pages (at least) and I fear that "another time" won't be for quite a while. As for the comments thing, good idea, it may make this thread a bit more popular for people who can't guess the pictures. I have rambled on here without even knowing what the picture is...sorry


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2005)

baragund said:


> Thanks Varda
> 
> I have an idea that might make our game a little more interesting. Feel free to give any commentary on the pictures you like. How do you like the quality of the artwork? How well does the image match what you might have had in your head previously? How well does the artist capture the personality of the character or the atmoshphere of the setting? Or anything else that jumps out at you.
> 
> ...



Dat would be Feanor firin' up the Noldor, I wot.


----------



## baragund (Feb 25, 2005)

And the location would be....?

But I'll go ahead and give my thoughts on this image. I guess the artist was trying to emphasize the strength and vigor of the Elves in their youth but I don't care for my Eldar looking like Marvel comic book super-heroes. Give the artist points for originality though. Most of the time they are the Jacksonesque images of graceful beauty. Not that there's anything wrong with that but it's interesting to see different perspectives.

What do you guys think?

After Jotun gives the location (hint: Starkist ____  ) he can post the next picture.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2005)

...Tirion.

In my opinion, the picture's kinda goofy, but that's me.


----------



## baragund (Feb 25, 2005)

Quite right. I was thinking Tuna (hence the hint  ) but Tirion is the name of the city and Tuna is the name of the hill on which it's built.

Go ahead Jotun. Post away!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2005)

Aaah. I should've thought of that. College Brainfart.  

You know? I always thought Tuna was a goofy name.

...Oh. Right. The pic.

Wer Sind Sie?* 

(*German for "Who are They?"


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 25, 2005)

would that be fingolfin fighting morgoth? I like this picture...a little dark so it's hard to make some of the details out, but well drawn


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2005)

Nuh-uh. 

*edit* since no one's guessed for twenty-four hours, I'll give a little hint. Hopefully it won't give it completely away:
Minas Tirith


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 27, 2005)

Eowyn (aka Dernhelm) fighting the lord of the Nazgul at the battle of the pelennor fields??????


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 27, 2005)

if not that....perhaps it was taken from the movies and it's aragorn fighting gothmog...

i have a feeling Varda;s right though..


----------



## Jotun (Feb 27, 2005)

Nope!

Heent #2: First Age.

Oh, wait - I was thinking about someone completely different! Brainfart! I'm sorry.

So, disregard the second hint (the first hint still counts, hint for that: Tol-in-Gaurhoth)
*
Real second hint: Second Age.* The guy on the left is someone's grandson. Has to do with Jewel-smiths.

(hopefully THAT doesn't give it totally away)


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 27, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> if not that....perhaps it was taken from the movies and it's aragorn fighting gothmog...
> 
> i have a feeling Varda;s right though..



Aragorn fighting Gothmog?!  Gothmog was dead thousands of years before Aragorn lived!


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Acording to the movies!! Gothmog was that demented orc leader who almost killed Eowyn in the rotk ee!!

But that is wrong so oh well..

i don't suppose i shall get this one, I'm not very good with the first and second age...*groan*


----------



## Jotun (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh yeah, the weird deformed orc guy was named Gothmog...

Maeglin's talking about the main Balrog guy from the Silmarillion. His name's Gothmog also.

*edit* God, why am I so friggin' spacey as of late?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 27, 2005)

lol You are very funny when you are spacy Jotun. What are you; drinkin'?


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 27, 2005)

Jotun said:


> Nope!
> 
> Heent #2: First Age.
> 
> ...


 
ok..i had the wrong minas tirith lol...but did tol-in-gaurhoth even exist during the second age???
I was thinking maybe Finrod Felagund vs. Sauron at tol-in-gaurhoth...but that was in the first age and Felagund battles sauron with songs of power i don't htink he actually fought him...this is a really hard one Jotun!!!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, you've got half right. The guy on the right is Sauron. While Tol-in-Gaurhoth didn't exist in the second age (it was brought down when Luthien came to rescue Beren), it was Sauron's hangout.

Now, who could the guy on the left be??? 

Firawyn - I wish I was drinking! I just haven't got a lot of sleep as of late.

I blame college.


----------



## baragund (Feb 28, 2005)

The guy on the left should be Celebrimbor, son of Curufin. He's the one who forged the three Elven Rings of LOTR fame. He established a kingdom called Eregion that was located just west of Moria during the Second Age. (In the FOTR movie, there was a panoramic shot of ruins while the Fellowship was making its way to Moria. That was supposed to be the city of Ost-in-Edhil, the capital of Eregion.) 

Anyway, Sauron kills Celembrimbor in battle, conquers Eregion and sacks Ost-in-Ehil. Again, this is when Sauron could appear in a "fair" form and he had previously been trying to ensnare the Elves of Eregion and Lindon by appearing to them as "Annatar, Lord of Gifts".

Oh ummm, is anybody finding my little commentaries and descriptions helpful? Is it too much? If I'm going over stuff that everybody knows already, I'll be quiet.

And Firawyn, were you previously known as Sabeen?


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 28, 2005)

baragund said:


> The guy on the left should be Celebrimbor, son of Curufin. He's the one who forged the three Elven Rings of LOTR fame. He established a kingdom called Eregion that was located just west of Moria during the Second Age. (In the FOTR movie, there was a panoramic shot of ruins while the Fellowship was making its way to Moria. That was supposed to be the city of Ost-in-Edhil, the capital of Eregion.)
> 
> Anyway, Sauron kills Celembrimbor in battle, conquers Eregion and sacks Ost-in-Ehil. Again, this is when Sauron could appear in a "fair" form and he had previously been trying to ensnare the Elves of Eregion and Lindon by appearing to them as "Annatar, Lord of Gifts".
> 
> ...


 
Baragund your commentaries are most helpful and interesting, so don't worry about that.....as for this picture I'm still confused....was tol-in-gaurhoth in eregion during the second age?? i'm at work so i don't have a map handy.


----------



## baragund (Feb 28, 2005)

Ooohhh... I think I went in the wrong direction or I'm not understanding the hints.

Tol-in-Gaurhoth is the "Ilse of Werewolves". It was formerly known as Tol Sirion but was renamed after it was captured by Sauron after the Battle of Sudden Flame (I think).

Minas Tirith is the _first_ place to bear this name. It was the Tower of Watch that was built by Finrod Felagund located on Tol Sirion. 

Now these are First Age places, located in Beleriand. I'm not sure how the "Second Age" hint fits with the first hint. Celebrimbor is certainly Feanor's grandson, so that ties down the jewel smith thing, but I don't know how Celebrimbor is connected to Tol Sirion.

Did somebody say this was _easy?_


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2005)

You got it, Baragund! He's Celebrimbor.

Celbrimbor isn't the one who's connected to Tol Sirion; Sauron is. I was thinking about when the original Minas Tirith was taken over and turned into Sauron's place when I made the hint up. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## baragund (Feb 28, 2005)

Alll-righty then! Who is this? The style is a little more Anime-looking than I care for but it's interesting.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 1, 2005)

hmm would that be the dark haired Gil-galad (aka Erenion) and his trusty spear Aeglos?....if it isn't, then i am TOTALLY confuzzled! 


And I see what you mean about the anime look..but this isn't all that bad compared to some of the stuff I have seen. The worst are when they make a mighty elven warrior like glorfindel or finarfin look like a sailor moon character. I hate that!!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 1, 2005)

That would be my guess...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 1, 2005)

Who is Feanor for $500 baragund (yes i know who Feanor is lol he's my guess)


----------



## baragund (Mar 2, 2005)

A loud HUZZAH!!! for Varda!  She got it right. The spear is the giveaway.

...Glorfindel rendered as a Sailor Moon look-alike. *shudders in horror and disgust*


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yay I got it right!!!

Ok who are these people and what's going on?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=/f777&.dnm=abe6.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll just guess as i canot see it due to restrictions, but are they elves going to war?


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 2, 2005)

Gilthoniel said:


> I'll just guess as i canot see it due to restrictions, but are they elves going to war?


 
hmmm there shouldn't be any restrictions, i made the album public..strange. And actually for once it isn't elves going to war..although there are weapons and elves involved


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 2, 2005)

eleves?

well i'm going on this while in school, but don't worry, i'm not in a lesson, where i'm supposed to be doing anything else.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 2, 2005)

That looks like Turin accidentally killing his buddy Beleg.


----------



## baragund (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree. And that should be Gildor standing next to Turin.

I like how the artist depicted the forest of _____ Drat! Can't remember the name but it was the evil forest that even orcs were afraid to travel in. It reminds me of Fangorn.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jotun said:


> That looks like Turin accidentally killing his buddy Beleg.


 
would the forest be taur-nu-fuin?..and you're absolutely right Jotun. Your turn!!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 2, 2005)

Yay! I'm doing quite good at this right now!

Anyway, the pic:

...Um...Something Creative About The Pic


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 2, 2005)

okay, well we have the star of Feanor on a flag in the background and a child...i'm going to go with Elrond and Elros being taken captive by Maglor and Maedhros, the sons of Feanor, when they attacked the Havens of Sirion.


----------



## baragund (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with Varda.

Also, we've had several pictures from this artist and I really enjoy his/her work! He captures the nobility of the Eldar and the heart of what's going on in a given event so well! And he happens to closely match the images in my mind's eye of different people and events  

Any information on the artist? Does he have a web site where you can see more of his work, and maybe even purchase something?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 2, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> okay, well we have the star of Feanor on a flag in the background and a child...i'm going to go with Elrond and Elros being taken captive by Maglor and Maedhros, the sons of Feanor, when they attacked the Havens of Sirion.



Yup!

The artist's name is Catherine Karina Chmiel. She has a webpage (of some sort):

Here 

She also did the Celebrimbor vs Sauron pic I posted. Maybe it's because of the similar style I was attracted to this one?

So, yer turn, Varda.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hmm well i'm at work, so my picture options are limited..lets see

ok how about this one, what's going on here? I don't know if this one will be too hard, it's sort of vague...but use your imaginations  

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=f777&.dnm=b68e.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 3, 2005)

Finrod listens to the Council of Ulmo

I know this one because it was done by one of my favorite Tolkien Artists, Anke Katrin-Eisman. Anyway, I'll post another pic a bit later, I'm swamped with homework right now.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 3, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> Finrod listens to the Council of Ulmo
> 
> I know this one because it was done by one of my favorite Tolkien Artists, Anke Katrin-Eisman. Anyway, I'll post another pic a bit later, I'm swamped with homework right now.


 
yeah i really like this picture, i haven't seen any other pictures by this artist, but I'll check her stuff out  

ahhh...i remember homework...sometimes i miss it.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is a whole gallery of her (is it a her? I can't tell by the foreign name) work. 

Anyway, here's the new picture, it won't be very difficult for people to get.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 7, 2005)

wow...i have absolutely no idea...you totally got me stumped with this one.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 7, 2005)

I have no idea.

Is that a guy on the rocks?

If so, I'll hazard a guess:
...Tuor?

Though, there is a dragon in the air...
Damn! I don't know!!!


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 7, 2005)

Jotun said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Is that a guy on the rocks?
> 
> ...


 
ok, good to know that i'm not the only one being thrown off by the dragon thingy lol


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 7, 2005)

The only dragon that's really a big deal in Tolkien's books that I know of is Smaug...is it Laketown? And the little man on the rocks is Bard, the man who killed Smaug?? 

That's the oddest rendition of Laketown if I'm right, but what else could it be??


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 7, 2005)

All are wrong. The dragon is odd and I'm not really sure why its there, as it has nothing to do with the scene/location I'm looking for, so disregard the dragon and guess again.  I will give a hint though, its third age.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 7, 2005)

alrighty..forgetting the dragon and all...i'm going to guess Dol Amroth???? I dunno though...am I even close??


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 7, 2005)

Wrong, but you are close.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 8, 2005)

I no wat u said about the dragon, but is it a Nazgul's ride, (forgotten their names, if they ever had one), and that guy is Gandalf about to zap that naughty Nazgul. After all, he does have a big stick.


----------



## Manwe (Mar 8, 2005)

If it is the location, I would say a harbour in Belfalas, I'm not exactly sure which. If its people, I have no idea  .


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 8, 2005)

Harbour in Belfalas....not quite, but even closer, and yes it is a location. And to answer Gilthoniel's question, I suppose it could be a Nazgul, but nowhere in the book does it mention Nazgul going here, nor do I see any reason why they would.


----------



## baragund (Mar 8, 2005)

How about the Grey Havens? And if it is, then the dragon/nazgul steed really does throw you for a loop!


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 8, 2005)

Not the Grey Havens. When I said that Manwe was even closer, I meant that the location was even closer (I left that out on purpose when I wrote it, but decide to write it now), so that should be a big clue, and probably the last one I will give.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 8, 2005)

edhellond??? or cobas haven???..this is sooooo hard lol


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 8, 2005)

I've never heard either of those names before, but perhaps they're an alternate name for this place....but for some reason I doubt it. Keep guessing.


----------



## baragund (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, by process of elimination we should get it sooner or later. How about the the Havens of Umbar? Now that I think of it, this makes more sense than the Grey Havens. This place is creepier.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 9, 2005)

How about Tolfalas, or failing that, The place where The Nine used to live before they where taken by the rings? gee i really do need to read up on my names, and such.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 9, 2005)

Yayyyy Gilthoniel got it, Tolfalas is correct! Your turn.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 9, 2005)

hmmm not what I picture when I think of Tolfalas...but thank goodness someone got it right!!!!  Good Job!!


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 10, 2005)

OK i've got the picture, I've uploaded it as an attachment, but i'm not sure if it will appear or not. 

Hope it's not too easy, and that there's no giveaway writing.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh no, I don't see it!!


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 10, 2005)

Ooops!

Mmmmn i'll try a different one, if not, I officially hand over to Varda (being the only other person online at this mo,) or neone else who'll take it.

Ok, this one's not even loading, over to you...

(soz!!)


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Gilthoniel...you could always do what I do and create a yahoo picture album and make it public so eveyone can see it. Then you just copy and paste the link to the picture. I never did figure out how to upload pictures to the Forum, I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to. I'm at work and don't have any good pictures right now, so if the next person who sees this wants topost a picture I say go for it.


----------



## baragund (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll jump in then...

I'm feeling a little mischevious so here's a tough one (I think). Who is this and what is his location?

btw, this is what I do to post pictures: I save the image I want to my hard drive. Then, I use Microsoft Photo Editor to reduce the size of the image and/or to crop out anything I don't want (like if the title is on the picture). Then I use the "Manage Attachments" button that you will find below the space where you write your posts to attach the picture to my post.

Sometimes it takes a couple of tries because I don't reduce the size of the picture enough, or I've used up all of my alloted file space for attachments and I have to go delete some of the older pictures. But the instructios that the forum gives when that happens strikes me as pretty self-explanatory.

If anybody has further questions, feel free to send me a PM and I'll be happy to go through it with you step-by-step.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 11, 2005)

Turin Turambar before going to Nargothrond?


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 11, 2005)

Ha! I knew I recognised that style! Voronwe in Nan-tathren! Oh damn! That means I've got to choose again, doesn't it?


----------



## baragund (Mar 11, 2005)

Outstanding, Gilthoniel!  I thought people would chew on that for a good long time. Perhaps the willow branches were the giveaway...

Your turn. Let me know if you still have trouble posting a picture.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw a picture by that artist (or at least a similar art style) of the capture of Mim the Dwarf. The guy on the left had the shortest forearm ever.

See?


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok let's see how this one turns out, no cheating!


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 12, 2005)

Ithilien?...


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 12, 2005)

Seems to me as though its Aragorn n co at Eretch!


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Mar 12, 2005)

(That was my guess but I don't have a picture!)


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 13, 2005)

Celebthol, I think, (and hope, because otherwise I have just given it away) that you mean Erech, in which case you are right. The blurred out caption, reads: Oathbreakers, Why have Ye Come! Ok your turn. 

BTW, Celebthol, how did you get the accent on your name?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 13, 2005)

Uh no! I meant Eretch....you gave it away...  j/k, nah i just cant spell! 
Righty-ho then! Ill get a pic in!

Hehe, the legendary ^ you get it by:

1) Press and hold Alt
2) press on the number pad thing on ur right :1 , then 4, then 7.
3) Release Alt

And there u have it: ô

You can make faces with it too!

ô|ô
---


----------



## Aulë (Mar 14, 2005)

Celebthôl said:


> Uh no! I meant Eretch....you gave it away...  j/k, nah i just cant spell!
> Righty-ho then! Ill get a pic in!
> 
> Hehe, the legendary ^ you get it by:
> ...


ë is much better than ô 

And I see that the forum has sucked you in once more, _Neopet Laura_.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 14, 2005)

Aulë said:


> ë is much better than ô
> 
> And I see that the forum has sucked you in once more, _Neopet Laura_.



Hey man! I told you that in strictest confidence!....er....I mean, what are you talking about....?  

It wasnt my fault! I was faulsly led into that damned place! 
They keep coming back to haunt me...and that...pink dragon!


----------



## Manwe (Mar 18, 2005)

Post already !Celebthôl are you just having a hard time finding a picture, or what?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 19, 2005)

Er yeh, someone else can post, it wont let me upload pics, say manwe u can take my go


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 19, 2005)

Soory Manwe, I havn't had a turn in sometime and Celeb said "sombody" so here it is:

guess the pic 

Hope it's not too easy!!


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 20, 2005)

Earendil in his boat and hes holding his wife (whos in seagul forum) and the Silmaril is shining aswell.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 20, 2005)

darn..that was too easy. I really liked the pic, though. 

Hope you figured out what the problem was with your pics...cause your up!


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 20, 2005)

Ah! Nutz! Still haven't. Someone else can go...again.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 20, 2005)

Alright, why don't I post one?  

Guess this pic 

Also, so as not to exceed your attachment limit and having to bother with removing past images, I suggest you use ImageShack. Don't forget to rename your image, however.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 20, 2005)

Well it looks like she is holding the 3 elven rings....but what elf would be holding all at any time besides Celebrimbor when he first made them?  Hmmm....is it Galadriel?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 20, 2005)

No, it is not Galadriel.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 21, 2005)

Arwen? blah blah blah


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 21, 2005)

a really girly looking Celebrimbor???   

I mean correct me if I'm wrong but the only woman to touch any of the rings was Galadriel and she only had Nenya


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 21, 2005)

You are correct, Varda (sorry, Maeglin ).

I would not say 'good-looking' as much as 'feminine'.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, what is with the female lips and eye shadow?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 21, 2005)

That has to be one of the weirdest pics I've ever seen.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jotun said:


> That has to be one of the weirdest pics I've ever seen.


 

I Agree!!! I really really wanted that to be a female elf because well...yeah who ever drew that must have thought Celebrimbor was a woman 


okie my turn i guess...umm how bout this one

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=f777&.dnm=5221.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 21, 2005)

Melkor and whats-his-face, one of those 27896434105 elves that tried to kill him.....Fingolfin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 21, 2005)

Ooh, that one's quite easy, or perhaps I've just seen it one too many times...

Fingolfin vs Melkor.

EDIT: oopsie...Maeglin beat me to it!


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 21, 2005)

yes yes I know that was an easy one...I'm running out of pictures here!!!! haha...your turn Maeglin


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 21, 2005)

wow that was one scary lookin dude.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok, since there aren't any real distinguishing features, I'm going to give a hint right off the bat: its one of the 13 that went with Bilbo. I expect this just to be a process of elimination until someone gets it, but I stumbled across it so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 21, 2005)

White Beard...Scarlet Hood..it must be Balin at your service!!!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> I Agree!!! I really really wanted that to be a female elf because well...yeah who ever drew that must have thought Celebrimbor was a woman



Yeah, it's especially weird since it's Celebrimbor in my Avatar.

Anyway, back on topic, It looks like Balin.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 22, 2005)

Incorrect, though I would have thought the same.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 22, 2005)

Thror? blah blah blah

(Okay its come to my attention that the blah blah blah may seem rude or arrogent, its not my intention, its just to make up space so i can make the post, however the fallacy is that if i deleted the blah blah blah bit cuz i have this explination to make up the space then i wouldnt need this, therefore NOT making up the explination!  )


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 22, 2005)

Mim?? .....lalala...post must be longer than ten characters..okay are you ppl happy?? *grin*


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2005)

Could it be... Mim?

Crud, Firawyn beat me to it.  

Um...

Thorin?


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 22, 2005)

no no no, all wrong people! Read my hint again, it says that its one of the 13 that went with Bilbo. Mim and Thror were both long dead by that time.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 22, 2005)

no no no...Balin was the ONLY one with a red hood!!!! grrr....now you're just making stuff up!!!


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 23, 2005)

Gloin? blah blah blah


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 23, 2005)

wrong again, and I've decided this is a bad picture since its just complete guesswork, so the answer is Dori. If somebody else wants to they can post a pic, I'm having trouble finding good ones anyway.


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 23, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> wrong again, and I've decided this is a bad picture since its just complete guesswork, so the answer is Dori. If somebody else wants to they can post a pic, I'm having trouble finding good ones anyway.


 
DUDE!! Dori didn't have a red hood!!! Who drew that? I object!!!  

I guess I'll post..but I'm running out of pictures too, so this is probably going to be really easy..actually it is really really easy..but i like this picture so i'm putting it in here anyway!!! 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=/f777&.dnm=dd0c.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## baragund (Mar 23, 2005)

Would that be Thingol and Melian?


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 23, 2005)

baragund said:


> Would that be Thingol and Melian?


 
No it would not...thank you try again


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 23, 2005)

galadrial and celeborn?


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 23, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> galadrial and celeborn?


 
no...but you're getting warmer


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 24, 2005)

Amroth and Nimrodel in Lorien?


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Amroth and Nimrodel in Lorien?


 
Bingo!! You win!!! You're turn Ingwe.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 24, 2005)

This is next picture:


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 24, 2005)

Is it Melkor? Maybe Sauron, but my first guess is Melkor.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 24, 2005)

Melkor and Ungloliant destroying the 2 trees of Eldamar!


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 24, 2005)

I guessed Melkor first so who gets to post the next pic?


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, Firawyn was first, so she will post next picture.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 25, 2005)

Yay! ok i'll post one later

EDIT: okay here it is!!

I hope it's not too easy for you guys...again

PS...no looking at the proporties of the pic guys  it's cheeting...


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 26, 2005)

*Smith of Eregion?*
I wouls say this is a dwarf who works in the halls of Thingol, but this is not a dwarf!
I say this is a Smith of Eregion.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 26, 2005)

nope *grin* Yay!! not too easy!!


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Mar 26, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> PS...no looking at the proporties of the pic guys  it's cheeting...


Oops, my browser gave it away. Someone else guess...


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 26, 2005)

sry bout that...how to you chage it so it cant be seen anyway??


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 26, 2005)

is it the elf who created the elven written language...what's it called?...umm damn and what's his name lol...ummm ok i'll go check the silmarillion...be right back...RUMIL!!..is it Rumil?...wasn't that Haldir's brother's name too?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Mar 27, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> ...how to you chage it so it cant be seen anyway??


Probably download it, change the filename, and upload it to an image hosting site or something.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 27, 2005)

Firawyn, I suggest you use http://imageshack.us/ next time. Make sure to save it to your computer's disk first, rename it, and only then upload it through that site.

P.S. I fixed your current picture, so that the name doesn't show.

Now that effectively prevents me from guessing.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 27, 2005)

that's ok Ithrynluin. Varda beat you to it. It was Rumil, the creator of elven writing...

and Varda you were righ that was also the name of haldir's brother, though they were two different ppl.  

Next pic!


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 27, 2005)

YAY!!

ok I haven't had the time to really look for pictures..so here's a nice and easy one to keep the game rolling  

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=/f777&.dnm=3075.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 27, 2005)

is it the shores of Numenor? Like from the Mariner's wife story in the unfinished tales?


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 28, 2005)

nope, try again


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 28, 2005)

The swan boats of the Teleri? Maybe even the kin slaying aswell?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 28, 2005)

The white shores that harbored the boats the took the last of the elves?


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 28, 2005)

Celebthôl said:


> The swan boats of the Teleri? Maybe even the kin slaying aswell?


 
Yes that would be the kinslaying at Alqualonde...your turn Celebthol (sorry can't get that little thingy above your o there  )

UMM...Celebthol where'd ya go??


----------



## Varda35 (Mar 31, 2005)

Ummm hellooooo? Anybosy home?

::sniffle:: no one wants to play with me anymore


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

Varda you choose a pic as every one else has gone traitors


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 1, 2005)

yes Varda, you give it another go. We'd never leave you! I was just waiting for the next pic....no pic, no game, go ahead!


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

Varda your online post!!


or not, whatever.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 1, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Varda you choose a pic as every one else has gone traitors


 
Well okay then...who are these fine people?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=/f777&.dnm=16ee.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

Is it Beren and Luthien in the forest of neldoreth??



I am just somone with to much time on my hands and a _very _ short temper on those who dont post.

So is it.IS IT!!


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 1, 2005)

Tom Bombadil and Goldberry in the Old Forest?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

I think thats it Ingwe but Vardas of line so we'll never know(till she comes back)


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 1, 2005)

Yellow boots? It has to be Old Tom and Goldberry.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 1, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> Yellow boots? It has to be Old Tom and Goldberry.


 
Tom and Goldberry it is!!! whoever guessed that first can post! As you can tell I'm reading FOTR and we just got out of the Old Forest =) haha


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 2, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Tom Bombadil and Goldberry in the Old Forest?


I was firts so I will post next picture.  
Who are they?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 2, 2005)

Beren and luthien?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 4, 2005)

No, they aren`t Beren and Luthien. Try again.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 6, 2005)

*Who are they?*

C'mon! It`s not difficult. He is an elf and she is not an elf. He is elven king. Who are they?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 6, 2005)

Thingol and Melian.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes. Your turn.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 6, 2005)

What to pick......


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 6, 2005)

Glorfindel and a Balrog in the First Age?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes

btw are we the only ones on this thread....im lonely


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 6, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Yes
> 
> btw are we the only ones on this thread....im lonely


 

no no i'm still here!!!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm still around, kinda.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 6, 2005)

Ingwe, you got it, that used to be my avatar when my user name was Glorfindel1187, so don't worry about confirmation, just go ahead and post a new one.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 7, 2005)

Alatar said:


> btw are we the only ones on this thread....im lonely


I'm here too, but I'm always too late with an answer.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 7, 2005)

OK. Who are they (again ''they'')?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2005)

Elwing and Earendil?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, correct. Go on (Keep Walking)


----------



## baragund (Apr 7, 2005)

That's a pretty pedestrian looking Thingol and Melian!! One of the mightiest Elven Kings there ever were and the great Maia Melian, and the two people in the picture look like my neighbors!  

Oh well... Anyhoo, I think the next picture is Gothmog beating up Ecthelion during the siege of Gondolin.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 7, 2005)

What the hey? What is the bloody currant pic? I keep missing it! I'm AROUND but you ppl are so freaking fast....lol rats man.


----------



## baragund (Apr 7, 2005)

Ooops! I'm also at least one picture behind. And yes, I'm still around.

I believe it's Maggot's turn.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry about the delay I forgot the thread here it is then.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

White buildings, White tower. Gondolin or Tirion? Gondolin is my answer.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 8, 2005)

Correct my friend soory about the delay again I was hoping someone would fall for Tirion but nobody did. Your turn.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks.
Here:


----------



## Maggot (Apr 8, 2005)

Is it Gil-Galad Ingwe.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

No, it is not Gil-Galad. Try again.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 8, 2005)

wow you people are going fast!!!  Ummm, is it Elrond?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

Well done. Very good. Your turn.


----------



## baragund (Apr 8, 2005)

Um, I have one request and one observation.

Ingwe, would you mind making your last image a bit larger? My middle-aged eyes don't see that well...  

And I think there might be a disconnect with Maggot's last image. I'm seeing a picture of a person, but it seems like Ingwe saw a picture of a place when he gave his answer. What's up?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

_Last edited by Maggot : Today at 01:27 PM_
That's enough. I saw a town because there was a town. But I posted at 01:21 PM. HM
If I make my pucture bigger you will not see what really it is. 
Now Varda35 will post and I have to go. Have a nice day, my friends.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 8, 2005)

two pictures later, im back again..jeez you guys go fast! go on varda, yours usualy last long enough for me to GET HERE! lol


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 8, 2005)

alrighty, where is this? (this could be either incredibly easy or extremely difficult, I'm not quite sure  )

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=/f777&.dnm=bbd9.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Jotun (Apr 8, 2005)

It looks like either Beorn's house or Rivendell.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jotun said:


> It looks like either Beorn's house or Rivendell.


 
nope and nope..try again


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

I am not sure but birds? The house of Radagast the Brown?


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 8, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> I am not sure but birds? The house of Radagast the Brown?


 
Interesting guess..but nope, try again...anyone want a hint?


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 8, 2005)

Bombadil's House?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 8, 2005)

This is to Baragund I did edit the post because my baby brother turned the PC of at the plug he's only 4 the little tyke i'll kill him. So I forgot what I'd chose so I decided to see who could guess that it was Maglor son of Feanor throwing the last silmaril into the sea, sorry about that Baragund.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 8, 2005)

is it Tom Bombidil's house?

EDIT: Aw..he beat me to it! oh well, it's still my guess.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 8, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> is it Tom Bombidil's house?
> 
> EDIT: Aw..he beat me to it! oh well, it's still my guess.


 
Yep, that would be Bombadil's house!!...your turn maeglin (sorry firawyn )


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 8, 2005)

*smiles* eh..better luck next time I guess. You know this thread has been incredibly educating. LOL


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 9, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> Interesting guess..but nope, try again...anyone want a hint?


 
Oh, Yes


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 10, 2005)

Alright, here's the new pic, should be extremely easy, but I've been busy and don't have time right now to find a better one.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 10, 2005)

sam watching frode leave on the white ships into the west?? *is VERY hopeful*


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 11, 2005)

You got it.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 11, 2005)

oh sweet!  

okay I'll post a new pic later...time is short and my mother is in a bad mood...*grin* she hates how much i'm online...


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 11, 2005)

eh, this one is probobly too easy, i think that i'll work on getting a stock for the next time I get to post a pic...in the mean time...GUESS THE PIC!!!


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 11, 2005)

hmmm....the meeting of Thingol and Melian?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2005)

Exactly what I would've guessed, so I'll pick the next Elfen duo:

Galadriel and Celeborn?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 11, 2005)

and the winner is...*drumroll* dadadadadadadadadadadadadaddadada!!!!





Black Captian!!!!


lol, your turn Cap!


----------



## eleventy-one (Apr 15, 2005)

can anybody play? or should i talk to someone about 'joining'?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 15, 2005)

eleventy-one said:


> can anybody play? or should i talk to someone about 'joining'?


Why don't you post next picture? Black Captain maybe is busy.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 15, 2005)

*laughs* Oh man, if you ahd to 'ask' to join, then they never would have let me in this joint!  No I'm such trouble. 

Anyway, yeah, go head and post the next pic. It's any Tolkien inspired pic, not just lotr, so BRING IT ON!!


----------



## eleventy-one (Apr 16, 2005)

Me? uh..ok!

here it is:


----------



## eleventy-one (Apr 16, 2005)

me? uh...ok!

I hope this one hasen't been done before!


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 16, 2005)

that's when merry and pippin get caught by old man willow and frodo and sam get help from tom bombadil....didi i get it? did i? did i?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 16, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> that's when merry and pippin get caught by old man willow and frodo and sam get help from tom bombadil....didi i get it? did i? did i?



*grouchy* Shut up Varda. Oh man I'd bet money you're right on that one!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 17, 2005)

now now my dear, dont get hasty, we all can't win lol, if we could, Sauron would be ruling over us all as we speak lol.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 18, 2005)

so hmm...did i get it right? lol


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 18, 2005)

wow Varda! I just realized that you're a NEWBEE!!!  lol, never would have guessed!


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 18, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> wow Varda! I just realized that you're a NEWBEE!!!  lol, never would have guessed!


 
haha you just realized this now? hehe, it must be my mad skillz lol


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 18, 2005)

don't get a big head girly!  lol. Okay....can we just asume Varda's right and move on...this happened that last time we got a newbe...a really newbe to post ap ic..they disapeared....


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 18, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> don't get a big head girly!  lol. Okay....can we just asume Varda's right and move on...this happened that last time we got a newbe...a really newbe to post ap ic..they disapeared....


 
I agree..no more waiting, you snooze you lose  ...alright who is this .... i want names people!!!

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=/f777&.dnm=d793.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## eleventy-one (Apr 18, 2005)

FYI: i didn't dissappear, my internet was down

but yeah, you were right varda

as for the new pic...no idea


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 18, 2005)

Good picture. I don't know what really it is but I think that evil creature is a Balrog and other is hm, it doesn't look like elf. Maybe a man? I don't know. Balrog and a man...


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Good picture. I don't know what really it is but I think that evil creature is a Balrog and other is hm, it doesn't look like elf. Maybe a man? I don't know. Balrog and a man...


 

and they're names are...?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 18, 2005)

Fingon and turgon.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 18, 2005)

umm nope...and they aren't both elves


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 18, 2005)

I cant believe no one got this one, I know it though. It's Gil Galad and Sauron duking it out in the battle of the Last Alliance.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 18, 2005)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I cant believe no one got this one, I know it though. It's Gil Galad and Sauron duking it out in the battle of the Last Alliance.


 
actually it isn't..but thanks for playing, try again


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 18, 2005)

Ecthelion and Gothmog?


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 19, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> Ecthelion and Gothmog?


 
well...one of those two is right.......care to guess again?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 19, 2005)

What i ment was fingon and gothmog.

I know a balrog when i see it.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 19, 2005)

Alatar said:


> What i ment was fingon and gothmog.
> 
> I know a balrog when i see it.


 
hehe yes it has been established that it is Gothmog the Balrog, however that is not ecthelion nor is it fingon...so keep guessing


----------



## Alatar (Apr 19, 2005)

As im the only one one...
Feanor and gothmog.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 19, 2005)

Alatar said:


> As im the only one one...
> Feanor and gothmog.


 
right on Alatar...your turn


----------



## Alatar (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes (the law of probabillaty said i would get it right in the end)


Here it is


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 19, 2005)

Bilbo and the dwarves in the cave of the trolls/goblins. I can see swords, elven swords, made in Gondolin  - the Sting and Glamdring


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 19, 2005)

I think you're right, because I have this pic saved on my computer somewhere... lol too many pictures from LOTR lol


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 20, 2005)

that's right, it's been posted before I believe.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks. Who is the dwarf below?


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 20, 2005)

HMM..old looking, white beard, red hood...is it Balin?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 20, 2005)

Yup 
white beard red hood goes by the name of balin amproximly four foot high.thats your man..dwarf...thing


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 21, 2005)

so umm...should i post or wait for Ingwe's blessing?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 22, 2005)

go for it! Ingwe wont mind.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 22, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> go for it! Ingwe wont mind.


 
Haha, ok, but i'm blaming you if Ingwe gets mad  

Alright here is a picture that I really don't know if anyone can get without having already seen it, but i'm really busy at work and I'm sort of interested to see if it's as hard as i think it is. So guess away and let me know if you need some hints 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=f777&.dnm=7ee7.jpg


----------



## Maggot (Apr 22, 2005)

You've totally stumped me there Varda35 and I think myself good at this game. You don't have to answer this but is it in the Sil?


----------



## baragund (Apr 22, 2005)

OK, let's break this down:

They appear to be subterranean. And an Elvish woman with a boy who may or may not be an Elf as well. The boy looks nervous or sad. 

Hmmm.... How about a young Turin in Menegroth with, say, Melian?


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 22, 2005)

baragund said:


> OK, let's break this down:
> 
> They appear to be subterranean. And an Elvish woman with a boy who may or may not be an Elf as well. The boy looks nervous or sad.
> 
> Hmmm.... How about a young Turin in Menegroth with, say, Melian?


 
Good guess Baragund...it isn't right...but definitely a good guess ...and yes it is from the Sil, hope that helps, although it probably won't


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 22, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> Haha, ok, but i'm blaming you if Ingwe gets mad
> 
> Alright here is a picture that I really don't know if anyone can get without having already seen it, but i'm really busy at work and I'm sort of interested to see if it's as hard as i think it is. So guess away and let me know if you need some hints
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=f777&.dnm=7ee7.jpg


 
No, you are right.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 22, 2005)

Maegen and aredhel.

My resoning an elf women an elf boy in a dark place.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 22, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Maegen and aredhel.
> 
> My resoning an elf women an elf boy in a dark place.


 

No...but you're getting closer


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 22, 2005)

is it Galadriel and Frodo?


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 22, 2005)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> is it Galadriel and Frodo?


 
nope..now you're just going in the wrong direction..do you need another hint?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 23, 2005)

Is she wearing the evenstar? Celebrain and either Elladan or Elrohir? I have no idea where they are, but I'm guessing from the people.....


----------



## ely (Apr 23, 2005)

How about Idril and Eärendil? Escaping the Fall of Gondolin perhaps?


----------



## Turambar (Apr 23, 2005)

^just what i was thinking!


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 23, 2005)

ely said:


> How about Idril and Eärendil? Escaping the Fall of Gondolin perhaps?


 
And the winner is ELY!!! Woo-Hoo! I'm impressed. Your turn


----------



## ely (Apr 23, 2005)

Jippii!  


Who is this?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 24, 2005)

Morwen Eledhwen?


----------



## ely (Apr 24, 2005)

Nope.  Guess again!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 24, 2005)

Arwen in Lorien in the fall?


----------



## Manwe (Apr 25, 2005)

Is that a man or a woman???


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 25, 2005)

Manwe said:


> Is that a man or a woman???


 
Haha Manwe, I was just thinking the same thing! At first I though woman from the clothes, but the face looks like a man


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 25, 2005)

I think it is a woman. Really about the clothes! *Her *face look's like man's but I think it is a mistake of the author.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 25, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> I think it is a woman. Really about the clothes! *Her *face look's like man's but I think it is a mistake of the author.


 
but...but IT LOOKA LIKE A MAN!!!!  ... k if you don't watch MADTV you totally won't get that haha. Ummm I really want to guess but I'm clueless over here...umm...was Finduilas blonde? I dunno i give up haha


----------



## baragund (Apr 25, 2005)

Let's see... She's not particularly attractive (or she wouldn't be confused with a Man!!), from the expression on her face, she's grumpy or sad, it's autumn.

How about Niennor?


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 25, 2005)

baragund said:


> Let's see... She's not particularly attractive (or she wouldn't be confused with a Man!!), from the expression on her face, she's grumpy or sad, it's autumn.
> 
> How about Niennor?


 
Yeah, I was thinking that it looked like Nienor right before she decided to take a swan dive over that cliff...but I searched everywhere for an account of her hair color and I couldn't find one. And everyone seemed to be under the impression that she was blonde...but I always pcitured her with dark hair maybe because Morwen was said to have dark hair. So maybe you're right Baragund. Or maybe we're all wrong and it's a man


----------



## ely (Apr 26, 2005)

You are all wrong indeed but nevertheless *she* is not a man!  

It has happened to me twice now. Once I posted a picture of Manwe and everybody thought it was a girl!  Well, he did look a little girlish. 

She does look sad and that can be a clue, though there weren't many happy women in Tolkien works. Or happy people. Everybody was pretty miserable. But that's not the point here. And her sadness (the fact/reason she is sad) is somewhat... hmm... how to put it... not that obvious, perhaps.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 26, 2005)

oh geeze ely, that helps...sooooooooo much!  Comon' give us a decent hint already!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 26, 2005)

Is it Haleth?


----------



## baragund (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm going to assume that the artist isn't very good at drawing beautiful Elven women and guess that it's Arwen after the death of Ellessar.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2005)

baragund said:


> I'm going to assume that the artist isn't very good at drawing beautiful Elven women and guess that it's Arwen after the death of Ellessar.



oh!! that's a good guess....hmmm...still have no clue on my end, though I believe baragund has got it!


----------



## ely (Apr 27, 2005)

It's not Arwen, but someone who is related to her.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 27, 2005)

Her mother Celebrian?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2005)

not Galadrial is it?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 28, 2005)

Related to arwen.
That narrows it down.
Hmmmm Morwen there related as she was her farthers farthers farthers aunt.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 28, 2005)

If you do mean Morwen Eledhwen it is not she. I have tried this answer but ely said it is not Morwen.


----------



## Manwe (Apr 28, 2005)

Is it Luthien when Beren sees her in the woods???


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 28, 2005)

okay....so where's the game master? Ely right? Ely! Ely! Come out where ever you are!! Ely!!! Post already!


----------



## ely (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm busy, can't you see!  Perhaps you can't see...  

Anyway, none right yet, but Galadriel is the closest guess.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 28, 2005)

ely said:


> Anyway, none right yet, but Galadriel is the closest guess.


 
Someone who is related to Arwen but not her mother Celebrian? Galadriel isn't closer to Arwen than her mother but it is the closest guess? Amazing! It is really difficult to guess...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 28, 2005)

is it Gilraen, mother of Aragorn? or is it definately an elf?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay! After extensive research, I've found another possable answer. My god that family tree is twisted. is it Melian?


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 29, 2005)

Has anyone said 'Elwing' yet? 

Elwing.


----------



## ely (Apr 29, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> Okay! After extensive research, I've found another possable answer. My god that family tree is twisted. is it Melian?


No need to go that far. Galadriel is still the closest guess. Just think in the right direction. You are not far from the right answer.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 29, 2005)

ely said:


> No need to go that far. Galadriel is still the closest guess. Just think in the right direction. You are not far from the right answer.


 

geez ely!!!  ...ok, it's isn't Celebrian or Arwen or Galadriel but it's close?...umm Earwen???


----------



## ely (Apr 29, 2005)

Exactly!  Easy, wasn't it? Just one step higher. 

She's sad because her children are away.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 29, 2005)

ely said:


> Exactly!  Easy, wasn't it? Just one step higher.
> 
> She's sad because her children are away.


 
woo-hoo i rock!!! haha or not. OK lets see what pictures do I have..

ok who is this?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=f777&.dnm=59c9.jpg


----------



## Telëlambe (Apr 29, 2005)

well, by the hood and clasp it could be one of the fellowship, and by the preportions of the sword i might have to say either merry or pippin as herolds of the king???


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Apr 29, 2005)

I think it's Aragorn at the Pelennor; water(Anduin) in the background, standard(Arwen's), the clasp looks more like a star than a leaf, a "grey host" about him...


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, you are both wrong, but you are both very VERY close, especially Urambo  


All I'll say is think outside the box...and think outside of the movies


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 29, 2005)

Is it Anarion? Hmm....out side the box...


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Apr 29, 2005)

*goes back to the book, slaps forehead* D'oh...!
Halbarad! Halbarad held the standard!


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 29, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> Is it Anarion? Hmm....out side the box...


 
Nah...Anarion is still sort of in the box....he was also very VERY dead at this point in history


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 29, 2005)

Urambo Tauro said:


> *goes back to the book, slaps forehead* D'oh...!
> Halbarad! Halbarad held the standard!


 
You rock Urambo!! Your turn


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Apr 29, 2005)

Guess the pic!


----------



## Alatar (Apr 30, 2005)

Thingol or Beleg. Sort of a grey elf fell about him(i now its in black and white)


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 30, 2005)

wow that's a scary looking elf dude...it's not Sauron is it?


----------



## Telëlambe (Apr 30, 2005)

Cirdan The Shipwright?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 30, 2005)

Gil-Galad?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 1, 2005)

Sorry... none of the above...


----------



## ely (May 2, 2005)

Melkor?


----------



## Ingwë (May 2, 2005)

Annatar (Sauron) or... Turin Turambar?


----------



## Flame of Anor (May 2, 2005)

Is is Feanor? Just a thought. 

-Flame


----------



## Telëlambe (May 2, 2005)

Finrod!
or maybe Glorfindel?


----------



## Eledhwen (May 2, 2005)

Is it Maeglin?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 3, 2005)

Still no...
Hint: not an elf.


----------



## Ingwë (May 3, 2005)

OK. Tour son of Hour?


----------



## Eledhwen (May 3, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> OK. Tour son of Hour?


I'll go for the same family, as its patriarch was Hador Goldenhead. I'll have two guesses if you don't mind; Hurin, or maybe Turin Turambar his son.


----------



## ely (May 3, 2005)

Ar-Pharazôn?


----------



## Flame of Anor (May 3, 2005)

Is is Prince Imrahil?  

-Flame


----------



## chrysophalax (May 4, 2005)

The Mouth of Sauron?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 4, 2005)

Ur gonna Have to give us an age or something!
but... Eärendil the Mariner?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 4, 2005)

celelambe said:


> ...an age or something!


_age:_ Second... re-appears in Third
_or something:_ famous enemy of Gondor's last king, Eärnur


----------



## Ingwë (May 5, 2005)

A Nazgul... The Leader of the Nazguls. The Black Captain?


----------



## Flame of Anor (May 5, 2005)

I think that he means The Witch King of Angmar. 

-Flame


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 5, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> The Black Captain?


That's one of his titles,... so it counts. Yep- the Witch-king! Your turn, Ingwë.


----------



## Firawyn (May 6, 2005)

oh good, I was ready for a new pic!


----------



## Ingwë (May 6, 2005)

Thanks. Here is the picture:


----------



## Mirelena (May 6, 2005)

Eöl? (lol, Chrys and Baragund)


----------



## Varda35 (May 6, 2005)

maeglin?..i only say this because eol made me think of maegin...i really have no idea


----------



## Eledhwen (May 6, 2005)

A shifty looking character, isn't he!

Fëanor?


----------



## Firawyn (May 6, 2005)

hummm...Celeborn perhaps?


----------



## Mirelena (May 7, 2005)

Beleg Strongbow...? *tries to come up with some original way of asking a question* I think I failed...


----------



## Ingwë (May 7, 2005)

No, no, no. He is elf, indeed, or not... A hint: he lived some 500 years.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 7, 2005)

Dior Thingols heir?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 7, 2005)

Oooh! Erlos half-elven


----------



## Mirelena (May 7, 2005)

That's, um, ELROS half-elven...  (good guess, Celelambe!)


----------



## Telëlambe (May 7, 2005)

Oh Boy! Cheers, guess the guy in the forefront.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 7, 2005)

Hmm... sword... crown... necklace...
Elu Thingol? I can't read that mode of tengwar...


----------



## Telëlambe (May 8, 2005)

2 points to you. Melian i think gives it away, i for some reason can only fing pics that are impossible or too easy. your turn.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 8, 2005)

...I didn't see anything saying that was Melian...maybe it's transliterated into Spanish... oh, well.
Guess the pic!


----------



## Telëlambe (May 8, 2005)

i suppose it could be luthien, who else would it be?
Theoden on snowmane?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 8, 2005)

You have it!


----------



## Telëlambe (May 8, 2005)

Exelent! this one is kinda tricky but give it a shot.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 8, 2005)

Argh! More Spanish!
I know who it is, but I'll let someone else grab it.


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2005)

AH! I can't read it!!!

Um...

...

I got nothin'.


----------



## Ingwë (May 9, 2005)

Maybe Fëanor?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 9, 2005)

close, but no cigar.


----------



## Varda35 (May 9, 2005)

UMM MAEDHROS? YEAH OK, I REALLY DON'T KNOW


----------



## Alatar (May 9, 2005)

Finwe?!?!?!?


----------



## Firawyn (May 9, 2005)

Gurrr...I left my Tolkien guide at home..I'm at a friend's..not Tolkien books....puter though!!


----------



## Telëlambe (May 10, 2005)

noop sorry. Finwë never carried a sword and he's to sad for Mehadros


----------



## baragund (May 10, 2005)

How about Fingolfin? The artist is making a big deal out of the sword so I'm guessing that's supposed to be Ringil.


----------



## Ingwë (May 10, 2005)

What about Fëanor's sons? Maglor? Amrod or Amras?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 11, 2005)

Fingolfin is right!


----------



## Firawyn (May 11, 2005)

Yay! New pic!! lol  These are getting tougher.


----------



## baragund (May 12, 2005)

OK, this shouldn't be too hard. Talk about a mixed couple! Who are they and what are they doing?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 12, 2005)

Glaurung and Nienor(Niniel)...and he's placing her under a spell. hehe!


----------



## baragund (May 12, 2005)

Awww, you've got an unfair advantage! Of course you'll recognize your grandpappy  

Yep, this where Glaurung gives the ol' Evil Eye to Niennor and makes her lose her memory. 

Your turn, Chrys...


----------



## Varda35 (May 17, 2005)

is anyone gonna post a picture???? It's been a while


----------



## Ingwë (May 17, 2005)

Hm, why don't you post a picture. You asked first


----------



## Varda35 (May 17, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Hm, why don't you post a picture. You asked first


 
haha I really should learn to keep my big mouth shut  ... ok easy one  


http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=/f777&.dnm=2080.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## spirit (May 18, 2005)

Am I looking at the right picture...?  
Knowing me... probably not!  
The one with a woman (?) holding a cat...?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 18, 2005)

easy my foot. lol, is it male of female?


----------



## spirit (May 18, 2005)

Looks like a female, but knowing some of these characters...  
::smiles innocently::

Pretty name, Telëlambe.
Yay for Quenya!


----------



## Jotun (May 18, 2005)

Bob the Cat Eater!!!


----------



## ely (May 18, 2005)

Queen Berúthiel?


----------



## Varda35 (May 18, 2005)

ely said:


> Queen Berúthiel?


 

ding ding ding...correct ely!!...and maybe I should have said easy...if you read the unfinished tales...recently....i'll go run and hide now 
your turn ely


----------



## spirit (May 19, 2005)

Jotun said:


> Bob the Cat Eater!!!


 Oh dear...


----------



## Telëlambe (May 19, 2005)

Aw man! was just gonna say that, I have just read that bit in lord of the rings.  

Cheers, Quenya is an amazing language.


----------



## ely (May 19, 2005)

YaY!  

Next picture


----------



## Ingwë (May 19, 2005)

Golden hair...

*Galadriel?*


----------



## ely (May 19, 2005)

Nope..


----------



## Varda35 (May 19, 2005)

ummm Vaire?


----------



## spirit (May 19, 2005)

A Queen...?
Varda?


----------



## ely (May 19, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> ummm Vaire?


Yep!


----------



## Varda35 (May 19, 2005)

wow really??? cause I just totally pulled that answer out of my behind lol..woo-hoo....actually I don't think I have any good pictures left..so I'll be back with one shortly

alrighty here it is:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/varda35/detail?.dir=/f777&.dnm=a773.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## spirit (May 19, 2005)

Frodo, Sam... andddddddd.... someone?


----------



## Varda35 (May 19, 2005)

spirit said:


> Frodo, Sam... andddddddd.... someone?


 

hahaha....and that someone is who? and they are doing what? and where are they doing it?..ok that sounded bad, but you know what i mean


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 19, 2005)

Gimli, showing them the Mirrormere...


----------



## Varda35 (May 19, 2005)

Durin's Bane said:


> Gimli, showing them the Mirrormere...


 
right on.....your turn


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 19, 2005)

Ok, I'm experiencing some problems here so someone take my turn.


----------



## Ingwë (May 20, 2005)

OK, my dear Bulgarian fellow. 

Who are they?


----------



## Alatar (May 20, 2005)

Beren and luthien. The severd hand sort of gives it away a bit.


----------



## Ingwë (May 20, 2005)

Quite correct


----------



## Alatar (May 20, 2005)

This is hard.


----------



## Ingwë (May 20, 2005)

Morwen Eledhwen?


----------



## Alatar (May 20, 2005)

Its an elf and a male.
so no but good guess considering.
Hint who does he remind you of(think alot later).


----------



## Ingwë (May 20, 2005)

Beleg Strongbow?


----------



## Jotun (May 21, 2005)

That pic's pretty tiny...


----------



## Alatar (May 21, 2005)

I now, i could of given you an URL but that picture has the name on.


HINT: Alot later. AKA Rings of power.


----------



## Ingwë (May 21, 2005)

This is really difficult. Maybe Celebrimbor?

Btw, Alatar, you may type the title of the URL as you wish: *[url*.=_here you type the web page_*]*_here you type the title_ *[/url]* But mind it! Without the dot. I have to use it because without it you will see here you type the title

Here is: Who is online?


----------



## Eledhwen (May 21, 2005)

It could be any elf, because he's not doing anything. He looks a bit like Orlando Bloom about the eyes, so I'll guess at Thranduil.


----------



## Alatar (May 22, 2005)

Yes its him. The olando bloom is the only lead without it it is too hard.

Ingwe, the website it is posted at is like www.somthing.com/gallery/thradiul, so a link would give it away.


----------



## Ingwë (May 23, 2005)

Isn't it Celebrimbor?
Your link doesn't work. Btw you may type it as Who is he?


----------



## Alatar (May 23, 2005)

I know i made it up. My point is that the web site has his namer on it so when you click on the link it is in the adress bar.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 23, 2005)

Right! Here's my pic. It's an event.


----------



## baragund (May 24, 2005)

Hmmm.....

Bright stars, a lake, a sort of primordial feel....

How about the awakening of the Elves at Cuivienen?


----------



## Ingwë (May 24, 2005)

Hahah, Baragund, *Eledhwen* posted this picture in the... hm, Glittering caves fora. The picture is her own.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 25, 2005)

Well spotted Ingwe; but Baragund takes the coveted prize of being the next pic poster. I like that ... primordial feel ....


----------



## baragund (May 25, 2005)

That's your own drawing, Eledhwen? Cool!! My drawing skill is about a quarter notch above stick figures...  

This shouldn't be too hard. Who is this and what is she holding?


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2005)

Galadril holding Sauron's head?  Not quite sure _why_ she would be holding his head...or anything else on him...EEK!


----------



## Ingwë (May 26, 2005)

Woman and the Helm of Hador! Maybe Morwen Eledhwen?


----------



## baragund (May 26, 2005)

Ingwe gets it! 

Now, before I give the OK to post another picture, I'm going to up the ante. Tell us about the Helm of Hador, otherwise known as the Dragon-helm of Dor-lomin. We know is was made for Hador, but tell us a little bit about Hador, who else made this helmet famous, who made it and what made this particular helmet so special.

We don't need a dissertation. 50 words or so ought to be plenty to give a nice little description of the Dragon-helm.

Since Ingwe guessed the picture, he gets first crack at this new assignment. If he declines or gives incorrect information, then anyone can have a go.


----------



## Ingwë (May 26, 2005)

Of course, Baradund

The Helm of Hador was made by the Dwarf Telchar. It was steel helm, embossed and embellished with gold, that bore as its crest the head of Glaurung. The Helm was made for Maedhros who gave it to Fingon. Later it was given to Hador The Golden-haired by Fingon son of Fingolfin. The helm was given to Galdor and thence it became a heirloom. It was given to Turin Turambar and perhaps he wore it at the battle against Glaurung. 

Is that enough?


----------



## baragund (May 27, 2005)

Good! Also, whoever wore the helm made him pretty impervious to injury, and it scared the snot of his enemies.

Go ahead Ingwe. Your turn.


----------



## Ingwë (May 28, 2005)

OK. Here is the picture:


----------



## Eledhwen (May 28, 2005)

That's a great picture, and full of symbolism - very little of which I can read! The green dress, blonde hair, and coming out of the river reminded me of Goldberry; but that doesn't go with the rest of the picture. then I thought it might be Galadriel re-entering the blessed realm with a 'photo' of Celeborn; but again, it doesn't tally because she went accompanied; and that still leaves the rest unexplained. What's that pyramid thingy I wonder? And the Irises - The Gladden fields? Or is it Elwing and Dior? Or am I miles out.


----------



## Firawyn (May 28, 2005)

Is it Eowyn? I mean when she was infected with the Black Breath, she was in a dream like state...This could be Aragorn (the guy) leading her back to life. 

The whole picture is incredibly Egyption, I should know, I'm into Eygptology! The head piece on the man is a sign of the pharoh (king of egypt) 


um...or am I even farther out than Eledhwen??


----------



## Ingwë (May 29, 2005)

It is really difficult to guess who are they. The are Ar-Pharazon and his wife... But maybe the author is a strange man 

Hre is the new pic: Link 
​


----------



## baragund (May 30, 2005)

Ingwe, the abstract picture with the pyramid and flowers and stuff was posted some months ago. It's supposed to be Ar-Pharazon landing at Valinor. The artist was speculating that there is some kind of connection between the Numenoreans and the ancient Egyptians. Also, that's supposed to be Eru in the top right about to sweep the Numenoreans away and remake the world. There's a lot of symbolism I don't get but it's certainly an interesting point of view.

As for your last picture, that would be Ulmo saying hello to Tuor on the beach outside Vinyamar.


----------



## Ingwë (May 30, 2005)

Correct, baragund. 
I didn't know that someone else has poster that picture.


----------



## baragund (May 31, 2005)

What??? You mean you didn't _thoroughly_ study all 2144 replies in this thread before posting your picture?? Shame, shame!!!  

Let's go for something a little more light-hearted this time. Tell me the names of all five people in this picture and where they are...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 31, 2005)

is it Pippin, Merry, Sam, Frodo, and Fatty Bolger in Crickhollow(the town they went to in the book before leaving the Shire).


----------



## baragund (Jun 1, 2005)

Correct!  Your turn Erestor.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 3, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Correct, baragund.
> I didn't know that someone else has poster that picture.


It was also used as the cover picture on a paperback edition of Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 3, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> It was also used as the cover picture on a paperback edition of Unfinished Tales.


 
Well, I have never seen that edition. Actually, I have seen only the bulgarian edition. 

I hope someone will post a picture soon


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 6, 2005)

Hm, nobody posts a picture, so I will post. I suppose it will be easy to guess what is it, but it is very beautiful


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 6, 2005)

Nobody posts a picture so I will do it. 

Here is a picture. It is easy to guess what is it but the pic is beautiful...


----------



## Alatar (Jun 6, 2005)

Great pic.
sadly the fall of gondolin is never far from my mind, so is it gondolin(i would go for minas tirth but there were no dragons therw.e)


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok, Alatar, you may post next picture.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 10, 2005)

Would you post the next picture? Or someone else will do it???


----------



## Alatar (Jun 10, 2005)

wsorry forgot abot posting here so...an easy one


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 10, 2005)

Hm, that link doesn't work. 

*The page cannot be found. *


----------



## Alatar (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry, about that but it wotks now.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 10, 2005)

Maedhros and Thorondor!

If I don't post a pic here until Sunday everyone may do it.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 10, 2005)

Well tomorow i am walking ten miles to the a forest that tolkein knew and going to sleep and then i am walking another ten back.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 10, 2005)

Only 4 minutes. I am still here. 

_Durin's bane will tell you if you're correct because I won't be here _

Here is the pic: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/restless359/detail?.dir=9641&.dnm=60e8.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Alatar (Jun 10, 2005)

Thingol,beren and luthien. it is hard to tell where so i will go for when they fitst go to thingol?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 10, 2005)

No, no, no. 

It is not so difficult but you must read the descriptions of the Silmarilion characters.  
They are Elven King and other creatures...


----------



## Alatar (Jun 10, 2005)

Turgon, tour and idril?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 10, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> _Durin's bane will tell you if you're correct because I won't be here _


I feel like posting it myself now!!!

As for Alatar's answer: nope but close enough.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know about the other two, but the one on the right was on the six-o'clock news the other night...


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 11, 2005)

Is it Turgon, Idril and Maeglin? It's just that the woman looks so miserable.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes Eledhwen, it's them. So it's your turn now.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 12, 2005)

Darn it so close!


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 13, 2005)

I tried to post this yesterday, but the forum seemed to be unavailable. Here it is now. Sorry about the scan quality!


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 13, 2005)

It seems difficult...
Maybe it is from 'The Hobbit'. The Eargle, perhaps Gandalf and thw Wolves?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 13, 2005)

princess luthen singing to morgoth under the guise of the bat!


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 13, 2005)

Try this one, of you havn't seen it before it could be quite hard.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 13, 2005)

Telëlambe, did *Eledhwen * tell you that your answer is correct? You can't post if she is not... 

And about the picture... it is quite difficult... I see dragons, walls, ship. Dragons and wall: Gondolin but that ship? I don't know...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, you're right. I'm sorry, but i have the book of tolkien post cards and that is one of them, and it has the name on the back. 
Think about who's ship it is,


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 13, 2005)

OK.
Let me see. Sun and ship... maybe this is the ship of the Ainu who ruled the Sun. I don't remember his name...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 13, 2005)

Its good... But its not the one.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 13, 2005)

What is that ship doing there? Flying ship in Gondolin?  Is it something that helped the Exiles?


----------



## baragund (Jun 13, 2005)

It's Wingelot flying through the Door of Night into the Outer Void. One of Earendil's "rewards" for making it to Valinor and causing the liberation of the remaining Noldor was to keep an eye on Morgoth when he got kicked out of Arda.

Also, I want to say what a great picture Eledhwen posted of Luthien posing in her disguise in front of Morgoth and Carcaroth. The artist did a great job capturing the horror of the depths of Angband. Some renditions can be a little "over the top", where the characters can look overdone, but this one looked terrifying yet plausible.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 13, 2005)

Yup.
But are you sure its Carcaroth? i alwase thought it was Beren disguised as Drauglm?


----------



## baragund (Jun 13, 2005)

Ooops! I think you're right, Telelambe. Wasn't Carcaroth guarding the main entrance to Angband? And Beren and Luthien ran into him on their way out, right?

Oh well, it's still a cool picture!

What are these people doing? I'll need specifics.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 13, 2005)

Um... is it turin getting his sorwd redone?  HARD PICTURE!!


----------



## baragund (Jun 13, 2005)

It's not Turin.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe Eol the Dark Elf while the other elves make his sword. But I'm not sure if they're elves.


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 13, 2005)

Gandalf and Aragorn watching the reforging of Narsil/Anduril?


----------



## Bergil (Jun 13, 2005)

I am going to agree w/ Mirelina... shards of narcil being reforged at rivendell with gandalf and aragorn in the back


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 13, 2005)

Aragorn in purple???? I don't think purple suits a ranger...


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 13, 2005)

Eh, I understand where you're coming from Bane... But you have to remember, if it IS Aragorn, he's in Rivendell, and, therefore, a lot more relaxed.
Notice the green stone at his throat. I don't know HOW to explain the sword at his side though...


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 14, 2005)

The purple outfit's pretty tacky looking - medieval minstrel-ish; but if it's symbolic, it speaks of royalty, so I'd agree with 'Gandalf and Aragorn watching the reforging of Narsil'.

I'd also like to here acknowledge Telëlambe's correct answer to my earlier pic of Luthien and Morgoth. I found it in David Day's 'Tolkien - The Illustrated Encyclopedia' which has a lot of obscure Tolkien art in it in various styles.

Incidentally, that John Howe painting of The Doors of Night is on the cover of my Book of Lost Tales 2 (Harper Collins).


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 14, 2005)

Bravo, Very good. I have that encyclopedia too, its great. 
but as for this picture... its hard! the tree(s) suggest an elvish setting however the smiths dont look like elves, and the old guy i cant think to be anyone else but gandalf, (but without the hat) and how many swords were forged famously enough to draw it in gandalfs time? and it just cant be Aragorn because look at his side, he allready has a sword, and plus, he looks like and idoit.


----------



## baragund (Jun 14, 2005)

Three cheers for Mirelena, who made the correct guess!!  

I thought that was going to be easy, that the depiction of Gandalf and Aragorn in the background would have been a dead giveaway. Oh well.

Your turn Mir...


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 14, 2005)

...It... was... At least in my opinion... Maybe that's just me. In my world.

Which we all know is a strange place anyway. 

*runs away to find a suitable pic*

*runs back* Here it is!!!


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 14, 2005)

good een. 
Orome!
or Eorl on one of the meheras out for a jaunt


----------



## Aulë (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't know


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 14, 2005)

Aulë said:


> I don't know


Its Aule scratchin his ass!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 14, 2005)

Celebthôl said:


> Its Aule scratchin his ass!


 
No!
It's Thol being a pretentious git!


----------



## Alatar (Jun 14, 2005)

like Telëlambe said it is orome, out on a hunt when he sees the elves for the first time at cunivien, those are the red mountains.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 14, 2005)

Hm, I don't see Elves. Maybe it is before they woke?


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 14, 2005)

Hmm... I was afraid it would be rather easy. I did manage to stump ONE person! *does pseudo-happy dance*

Telëlambe! It's your turn!

The picture was indeed Oromë riding across Middle-Earth before the waking of the elves. Way to go!


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 15, 2005)

Here we go, anyone in the know with the histories of ME should have no probs here.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 15, 2005)

Tower, smoke, sea, waves...?
Maybe Númenor when it Falls  or ... Thangorordim, Melkor's keep Angband after the War of Wrath when the Valar destoyed him.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 15, 2005)

Correct the 1st time my high elven friend, remember the memorial souron made to melkor in numenor, with the high tower and gold roof that they burned people for sacrifice in them? thats it.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks 
Here: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/restless359/detail?.dir=9641&.dnm=bfae.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 15, 2005)

Gondorian warrior by the look of his helm... How about Isildur?

Edited: That would make an excellent avatar! Nice warrior!


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 15, 2005)

No, he is an Elf


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 15, 2005)

WOW! he's a powerfull looking character, i might even have said sauron. 
Has to be Feanor, very grim looking.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 15, 2005)

fingolfin?
Very good picture, hard too.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 16, 2005)

Is it Tuor, wearing the armour Ulmo led him to, that was the token of his right to enter Gondolin?


----------



## spirit (Jun 16, 2005)

I too think it might be Fingolfin. (Alatar's already said that..)


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 16, 2005)

Do you think? i would have said he was far too mean and grrr for the best character ever!


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 16, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> Is it Tuor, wearing the armour Ulmo led him to, that was the token of his right to enter Gondolin?


WOW, *Eledhwen*, you are really great! It is Tuor! Your turn


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 16, 2005)

I love that story!

Here's a pic of one I read recently that always moves me.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 17, 2005)

its the black sword speaking to turin after he kills glaurung?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 17, 2005)

Close  

Clue: a similar scene happens in the Kalevala.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 17, 2005)

Hm, another situation with Man and Sword speaking to his owner?

And about my picture... I said it is an elf and Eldhwen said 'Tuor'. The armour is Turgon's, so if someone said 'Turgon' I would say it is correct. But Eledhwen tried another guess and win.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 17, 2005)

well with the waterfall in tha background i would say Boromire, but the sword isnt beefy enough and i thought he had dark hair.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 17, 2005)

Let me try with Turin Turambar is Nargothrond? WaterFalls...


----------



## Alatar (Jun 17, 2005)

Finduilus in narogthrond, though i think it is could be turin.


----------



## ely (Jun 18, 2005)

Nienor at Cabed-en-Aras thinking that Turin is dead, remembering her past and about to kill herself?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 19, 2005)

Isn't it the moment when Turin killed his fellow elf of Doriath?

Eledhwen, which is correct?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 20, 2005)

ely said:


> Nienor at Cabed-en-Aras thinking that Turin is dead, remembering her past and about to kill herself?


Try it the other way round. Clue: the blood is that of Brandir (Unfinished Tales) or Tamar (Book of Lost Tales 2.) The waterfall is mentioned in the UT text. It was a bit mean of me to _draw_ the picture; it means you can't look it up 



Ingwë said:


> Hm, another situation with Man and Sword speaking to his owner?


Yes. ...it even happens for the same reason! (The Kalevala is Finnish legend. )


----------



## baragund (Jun 20, 2005)

Um, would it be Turin at the point when he thought Brandir caused Niniel's death?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 21, 2005)

Kind of. I'll accept that answer. Turin slew Brandir, not believing his news that Nienor was Niniel. When the news was confirmed by the Elves, Turin ran to the waterfall and deemed himself unworthy to die Niniel's death. That was when he spoke to his sword, asking it to slay him. I tried to show a shocked and horrified face reflected in the sword; but it looks more like Michael Jackson to me. I'll draw it again when I can give it more than a few minutes.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 21, 2005)

It's good, it is good to have some orinal art, as i google around till i find a hard one, you can make a good picture of however you like.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 22, 2005)

Alatar said:


> It's good, it is good to have some orinal art, as i google around till i find a hard one, you can make a good picture of however you like.


"Tolkien - The Illustrated Encyclopedia" by David Day, has some very obscure Tolkien illustrations in it (It's where I found the 'bat' Luthien). If your local library has a copy, and a scanner...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 22, 2005)

(steps boldly foreward)
I have a copy!

however not a scanner. Its a superb thing to have tho, and seems to be completly acurate, maps, timelines, puts things in perspective.

sorry, carry on


----------



## Alatar (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a scanner at home, realy usefull, was wondering about scanning my tolkein maps up, when i googled and copied them to paint( lets see tolkien estate get them!).


----------



## baragund (Jun 22, 2005)

I believe it's my turn. Try this on for size:


----------



## Alatar (Jun 22, 2005)

Hmm.. thats been here before... would say beren but... i seem to rember that it was Tom and Goldbery.


----------



## baragund (Jun 22, 2005)

You got it, Alatar. The yellow boots are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, this has been done before i think but.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 24, 2005)

Crickhollow?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 24, 2005)

I think Crickhollow had round windows, so I'll guess at Maggott's Farm

ps: If I'm right, I can't post a pic as I'm busy in London for the weekend.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 24, 2005)

nope, you are going Further away, litary, Maggott's Farm>Crickhollow>....?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 24, 2005)

The house of Tom Bombadil!!!


----------



## Alatar (Jun 24, 2005)

Correct!
It is not that hard, though it is not easy.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 26, 2005)

Your clues helped. Here's an easy one.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 27, 2005)

The hobbits in the Barrow-Wight's cave. I prefer guessing, so someone else post the next one.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, that's easy. I would like to post  but I will do it after Eledhwen tell me who did make that picture? Did you make it, Janet? It is very good, simple, easy to guess. Very good.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Ingwë. Yes; I drew it last night after we got back from London; and yes it is the hobbits in the barrow. The only TTF-ers who wouldn't get that one would be the film-only fans (most of whom are now dormant, I feel) so it becomes a race to post first.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 27, 2005)

OK. I will post the picture:

*Ingwë finally uses all yahoo extras...

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/restless359/detail?.dir=9641&.dnm=9525.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Alatar (Jun 27, 2005)

Thorondor swooping down on Morgoth after he had killed Fingolfin.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 27, 2005)

OK, Alatar, you may post. 
That was good picture and I won't use attachments in this threads! Hehehe


----------



## Alatar (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, do not look at the web adress it gives it away a bit.
Cool


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 27, 2005)

Melkor and Hurin Thalion?
First I thought they are Manwë and Melkor, but Manwë is not Evil


----------



## Alatar (Jun 27, 2005)

yes, it was easy, though i liked the picture.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you, Alatar 

Here is the picture: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/restless359/detail?.dir=9641&.dnm=c6da.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 28, 2005)

Is it Finrod Discovering the Men moving into the west and he finds the harp and plays?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, Finrod Felagund, Nóm.  You may post...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 28, 2005)

Where's Nom? Why does he get to post?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 28, 2005)

*Hehehe...*

Hahahahahahah. However, Nóm is *she. *And Finrod was called Nóm by the Men  *You* must post...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 28, 2005)

Here it is!


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 28, 2005)

It is difficult  He looks like hunter. Maybe Turin Turambar? Is he Elf or a Man. Maybe Men? Hunter? Orome, but perhaps he will use more beautul form...


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 28, 2005)

He's wearing fur, so either a hunter or one of the race of men. But of the men only the Numenoreans were beardless, so I'll guess at Aldarion.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 28, 2005)

Wearing mail...
How about Tour?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 28, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> beardless


Imrahil! He was beardless!


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 28, 2005)

The hair is a bit dark, but the script on the brooch and the fur on the collar suggest to me Rohan... Mir guesses Eorl the Young.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 29, 2005)

noop noop and noop


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 29, 2005)

May we have a hint?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 29, 2005)

You may: its a man, and not in the 1st age.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 29, 2005)

Aragorn? Does hew have a beerd?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 29, 2005)

Helm Hammerhand? This clothes..


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 29, 2005)

noop. no more clues either!


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 29, 2005)

Let me see... he looks like hunter, he is beardless, he is not Ist age character... there aren't many beardless in the other ages... I would say Beorn. Maybe he shaved himself...


----------



## Alatar (Jun 29, 2005)

Using simalar logic, Halbard, Numenorian descent.


----------



## baragund (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmmm... I don't know if the _only_ beardless Men in Middle-earth are Numenoreans. Did they have a corner on the market for razors?  

Anyway, is this fur-clad guy Boromir?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 30, 2005)

Boromire is correct!


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 30, 2005)

*hits head on keyboard, WHACK* yughjb gyu8i 876uy5gj


Baragund, you're a show up... *mutters*


----------



## baragund (Jun 30, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo! I remembered Boromir in the movies wore a fur cloak so what the heck!

Next up, Where is this?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 30, 2005)

well, at first I saw the white and thought 'minas tirth' and then i lokoed at the mountian and thought 'helms deep' and then I came up with mins anor. It is minas anor?





btw...I'm BACK!!!


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 1, 2005)

Well if your final answer is minas arnor, then i will say helms deep. 

you cant reel off all the possibilities, not fair.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 1, 2005)

Gondolin?
Not sure? Hmm.


----------



## baragund (Jul 1, 2005)

Nope, nope and nope. *cackles fiendishly*

Firawyn, Minas Anor was the _old_ name for Minas Tirith. 

Hint: Firawyn and Telelambe are closer than Alatar.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2005)

Nargothrond? By the way may I just say it's great to be back especially posting here as this is my faavourite subject.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 1, 2005)

Way maggots back!
I have been saying for a while how youd vanished, and gave up hope you would come back.
Way maggots back!
Where were you?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2005)

I suppose people have been wondering..... Anyway I've only posted this in the family thread so far so I'll tell it in brief here. I was badly injured in a hit and run accident the worse injury being a fractured skull but I'm better now. I broke my finger today as well. Anyway can I take Nargothrond back and go with Gondolin actually no keep the answer as Nargothrond .


----------



## baragund (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang, Maggot! Hope you're doing better. Did they catch the SOB who hit you?

Nargothrond in incorrect. That place was mostly underground and had a river running in front of the main entrance, like Menegroth.

Unfortunately, I'm headed out of town and won't be back until next Wednesday. If you want to keep the game going, bypass my picture and have someone else post and will get back to mine when I get back.

Meanwhile, carefully read the hint. What other places were close to Firawyn's and Telelambe's guessses. And does this look like it's a nice place?


----------



## Alatar (Jul 2, 2005)

Maggot, that is bad, good to see your better again, hope that they catch him.
On a lighter side, Minas Morgul?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 2, 2005)

Minas Ithil/Morgul? (So pleased you came through, Maggott.  )


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 2, 2005)

> Dang, Maggot! Hope you're doing better. Did they catch the SOB who hit you?



Baragund! Watch your mouth. The kid's 12.   

But yes, I do hope you are feeling better, and are the others in the car okay?


Back on subject: Um..are we going to bypass Mr. 'I wont be back till Wednsday' or what?


----------



## Alatar (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, i think due to his clues we can work out what it is.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 4, 2005)

baragund said:


> Unfortunately, I'm headed out of town and won't be back until next Wednesday. If you want to keep the game going, bypass my picture and have someone else post and will get back to mine when I get back.


So who will post?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 4, 2005)

Looks like youre up my high elven friend!


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 4, 2005)

Telëlambe said:


> Looks like youre up my high elven friend!


Why?
Anyway, thank you. In spite of the bad weather I came back (rain, rain and rain  ) so I will see you 
Here is: picture. You will see spot on the moon because on the moon was written the name of the hero but I painted it


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 4, 2005)

Hmmmm... Elvish armor, but short hair??? cant be a man(the race), he's too much of a pretty boy! and quite young...
Meaglin?


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 4, 2005)

No, he is a man. He lived in the Third age.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 4, 2005)

hrm hrm hrm.... Beregond?


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 4, 2005)

No, no, no. Try again. He is a king


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 4, 2005)

hrm hrm hrm hrm... Sword suggests rohirim, but its too young to be Theoden and eomer had long hair. it cant be aragorn because there would be far more emphasis on the sword. Isildur?


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 4, 2005)

Indeed he is a Rohhirim but he is not Theoden or Eomer.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 4, 2005)

Now, i know youre not going to make me run over all the kings of the mark! so if its not helm hammerhand then... well i dont know what i will doo!


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 4, 2005)

*Hehe...*

Hehe...He is not Helm Hammerhand


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 4, 2005)

Eorl the young......
and thats it! i will not guess any more.....

(unless its thingel)


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 4, 2005)

Of course you will not guess any more... because you are correct. He _*is*_ Eorl!


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 4, 2005)

well that was easy!!! lol 

this next one is... well try not to laugh at its obscurity!



p.s i didnt draw it!


----------



## Alatar (Jul 4, 2005)

WQhen melkor atacked the Sun??


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 4, 2005)

chuckle chuckle chuckle!
noop!


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 5, 2005)

It is strange picture...It looks like an illustration for a Russian tale  
From which book is it?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 5, 2005)

No way, if i told you that it would be far too easy! i have allready said too much.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 5, 2005)

Saruman and one of his crows? probly completely wrong huh? lol


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 5, 2005)

Is it an illistation of the hobbit poem 'Perry the Winkle'??


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 5, 2005)

I think it's Bilbo and Gollum exchanging riddles.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 6, 2005)

Riddles in the dark!


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 6, 2005)

I take it that means Starbrow got it...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 6, 2005)

yes. he did. 
???


----------



## baragund (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm back!  

Alatar and Eledhwen correctly guessed my picture three pages back. Alatar was first so he can to post a picture if Starbrow does not have one handy.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 7, 2005)

Alatar can post because I don't have a picture anyway and I'm leaving town for a few days.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 7, 2005)

Sure ill post, give me a minute.
That took a minute.


----------



## baragund (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool picture! I'm guessing the scary guy with the glowing crown is the Witch King, Lord of the Nazgul, and he is in Angmar.

Alatar, do you know when this picture was made? I wonder if this was the inspiration for the Nazgul as they were portrayed in the movies or if it's the other way around.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 8, 2005)

Definitly the witch king in either angmar or minas morgul. 

Yea, but i think a lot of the character portrails in the film are based a lot on John Howies work (who by the was is a genious!)


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 10, 2005)

Baragund, as far as I see it's your turn and you're here. Would you post?


----------



## Alatar (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeh, he got it.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 11, 2005)

Whoa! Who weeded out all the thread. This thread was chopped...MAJORLY. No wonder my post count dropped....


----------



## baragund (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry for the delay!  

This one is a bit different. You don't have to tell me who these people are but tell me the setting. Actually if you can figure out the setting, you will have a pretty good idea who is the person on the right. The person on the left, who is definitely having a bad day, is not named.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 11, 2005)

ithilien, thats would be a dead Haradrim.
Yup, bad day.


----------



## baragund (Jul 11, 2005)

Bingo! And once you figure out this is the scene where the Southrons are being ambushed by the rangers of Ithilien, then it's a fair guess that the one on the right is either Sam or Frodo.

Your turn, Alatar


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 13, 2005)

Posteth a pic my Istarian friend...


----------



## Alatar (Jul 13, 2005)

opps, forgot about that.
Here.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Dude! I know that one! I just saw that the other day when I was messing around with google image search.

It's Beren and Luthien!


----------



## Alatar (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, thats the one.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 14, 2005)

oh goodie, I thought so!

Okay, guess the pic.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 14, 2005)

Hurin and Morwen?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 14, 2005)

I thought it looked like Voronwë helping (forcing) Idril to escape the sack of Gondolin.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 14, 2005)

no and no.  Keep guessing!


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 15, 2005)

Hm... Black hair... Morwen Eledhwen and Hurin?


----------



## baragund (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't think so, Ingwe. The pointy ears on the guy tell me he's an Elf.

They are dressed in furs so they are someplace cold. It's hard to tell what the background is but it looks like mountains or maybe the ramparts of a fort.

I'll guess that it's Idril and Maeglin in Gondolin.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry kids, not a chance!  Keep guessing.


Oh, and if you want a hint, let me know!


----------



## baragund (Jul 18, 2005)

Is the picture set during the crossing of the Helcaraxe?


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't think so. 

What I'm looking for is who the people are. Don't worry about the location, I don't even know that.

Hint: The female is not names, just the male, and they are related.  

Keep guessing!


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 19, 2005)

Fingolfin?


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 19, 2005)

no, my friend, that is not the correct answer....i did not expect this one to be that hard...


----------



## Aiglos (Jul 19, 2005)

Turin Turambar and Niniel....


Tolkien's "slightly controversial" Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 19, 2005)

Dior & Nimloth?


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 19, 2005)

no and no.....


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> Hint: The female is not named, just the male, and they are related.
> 
> Keep guessing!



READ THE HINT!


----------



## Aiglos (Jul 20, 2005)

Tolkien fail to name someone? CAN'T BE POSSIBLE....!!!!!


EVERYONE was Son of so-and-so or Daughter of such-and-such....!!!!

 

Is it Isildur with his wife...? Ummm...running out of ideas....bloke's wearing the Evenstar I think....? Seems to be wearing the star emblazoned logo on his scarf/neckerchief....!

AHA! IS IT GIL-GALAD and his wife????


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I know, I know, how rude of him. I mean, it's not like he had 10,000 OTHER people to name, huh?   


You are getting warm. Keep thinking along the same lines of your last guess....


----------



## baragund (Jul 21, 2005)

Glorfindel? He had blonde hair...


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Nope, sorry....

A new hint: Think 'the Hobbit'


----------



## baragund (Jul 21, 2005)

Ack! Now I'm flumoxed! The only Elves of any not in The Hobbit are Elrond and Thranduil. Elrond has dark hair so is it Thranduil?


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 22, 2005)

baragund said:


> Ack! Now I'm flumoxed! The only Elves of any not in The Hobbit are Elrond and Thranduil. Elrond has dark hair so is it Thranduil?




Baragund, you are, at last, correct. The elves in the picture are Legolas's parents, Thranduil being the father. Well done.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 23, 2005)

that was a hard one, can't wait for the next one, good one Farawyn!


----------



## baragund (Jul 25, 2005)

Man, that was tricky!! Now _how_ were we supposed to know that was Thranduil?? The picture looked to me like a classic Noldo, not a Sylvan Elf of the woodlands! Oh well...

Give me the names of these two:


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmmm, i'm thinkin... Faramire and Aragorn?


----------



## baragund (Jul 27, 2005)

You're half right.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 27, 2005)

hmmm, Faramire and the wise old woman?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 27, 2005)

Faramir and a healer?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 27, 2005)

Or Faramir and Eowyn.


----------



## baragund (Jul 27, 2005)

Telelambe and Warrior93 are all half right. So we've established that one of them is Faramir.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 28, 2005)

oooh! Faramire and Denethor!


----------



## Aiglos (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, gotta be Faramir and dumbass Denethor


----------



## baragund (Jul 28, 2005)

Faramir and Dumb Ass is it!!  

Your turn, Telelambe...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 28, 2005)

This is very hard, 
so think 2nd age...


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 28, 2005)

I posted this same picture earlier in the thread.....nobody got it then either, and I gave the answer after a few days, so you might want to try another one.


----------



## baragund (Jul 28, 2005)

I remember that! Drove me up the wall trying to figure it out...  

Let's wait a while and see if any of the newer members can get it.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 29, 2005)

I am half way through making Celebrimbor's profile. After he was tortured by Sauron, he was put on spear. Is it him?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 29, 2005)

Hahaha, you guys just wern't trying hard enough...
hey, once you are finnished, can i read the profile?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 29, 2005)

You sure will, as I intend to put it in the character profiles 
I think this next pic is rather famous


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 29, 2005)

*groan* yeah, real famous....nd freaking tiny. I can't see enough of it to make a decent guess. Ah well.....let's see..

Is the dragon Smaug or some other one. Or is that irrelivant?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 30, 2005)

I edited the message and uploaded a larger picture.
Well, the dragon is relevant, but it is a different dragon. In order to make thinks smoother, it's more about the guy in black and one of the maidens


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 1, 2005)

i'm thinkin... Turin under the spell of Glaurung during the sack of Nargothrond?

Or Something similar...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Aug 1, 2005)

Name on more person (the girl) and you are next


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 1, 2005)

Awwww, what was the name of that Elf girl that had the hots for him!!!! 

aaaaagh cant mind!!!


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 1, 2005)

Wait!
is it Finduilas?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Aug 1, 2005)

You are next


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 2, 2005)

Good show! 
this shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## baragund (Aug 2, 2005)

I know I know....

That's Aragorn with Legolas, Gimli and the Rangers at the Stone of Erech.

That picture would have been great to post when the movies were hot. It would have confused the heck out of the movie fans who hadn't read the books.


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 2, 2005)

haha, correct! 
yea you are right, people really should read the book before coming here. 
Also i am so glad i read the book before i saw the film, because when you do it the other way around you cant get the film out of your head.


----------



## baragund (Aug 2, 2005)

Awright!

What is this setting?


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmm, its a doozy!
is the water perticularly black?
there are 3 hobbits, so when were there 3 hobbits together? 
mountans and the monument? 
The West entrence or moria?


----------



## baragund (Aug 4, 2005)

You're on the right track Telelambe.  

Forget the films. What were the notable features near one of the entrances to Moria. They have specific names.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 6, 2005)

'That is Durin's Stone!' cried Gimli. 'I cannot pass without turning aside for a moment to look at the wonder of the dale!' ..... 'Come with me, Frodo!' cried the dwarf, springing from the road. 'I would not have you go without seeing Kheled-Zâram.' He rand down the long green slope. Frodo followed slowly, drawn by teh still blue water in spite of hurt and weariness; Sam came up behind.
Beside the standing stone Gimli halted and looked up. I twas cracked and weather-worn, and the faint runes upon its side could not be read. 'This pillar marks the spot where Durin first looked into the Mirrormere,' said the dwarf. 'Let us look ourselves once, ere we go!'
They stooped over the dark water. At first they could see nothing. Then slowly they saw the forms of the encircling mountains mirrored in a profound blue, and the peaks were like plumes of white flame above them; beyond there was a space of sky. There like jewels sunk in the deep shone glinting stars, though sunlight was in teh sky above. Of their own stooping forms no shadow could be seen.
'O Kheled-zâram fair and wonderful!' said Gimli. 'There lies the Crown of Durin till he wakes. Farewell!' He bowed, and turned away, and hastened back up the green-sward to the road again.

(I hope I'm right after all that typing!)


----------



## baragund (Aug 8, 2005)

There you go, Eledwhen! You hit the nail on the head, and thank you for providing the passage that describes the scene. One of many passages where Tolkien's description is just exquisite. I can read it over and over again.

But since you provided the passage, here's a question: What did Gimli mean when he said 'There lies the Crown of Durin till he wakes. Farewell!'?


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, he was 'Durin the Deathless' - because the Dwarved believed that when one of his line was born who looked just like him, he was believed to be Durin the Deathless returned and was given the name Durin. I do not know the story behind the crown of stars (please enlighten me if you do), but I do notice that 2nd After Dain Ironfoot was another Durin - the VII and last.

Here's a pic that shouldn't be too difficult (pardon my scribble - I only had a blue biro), so I need the exact names and what happened.


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 10, 2005)

The exact names? I must search in the book but I'm sure that this is the drowned hobbit in Baranduin  Maybe he is Took.
Congratulation, *Eledhwen*, 2500 posts


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 11, 2005)

The exact names? I must search in the book but I'm sure that this is the drowned hobbit in Baranduin  Maybe he is Took.
Congratulation, *Eledhwen*, 2500 posts 
*------------*​Well, I think he hobbit is Drogo Frodo's father and his wife Primula Brandybuck


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 11, 2005)

*Is it* Drogo Baggins(falling) and Primula Brandybuck(In the boat)??????




> "And Mr.Drogo was staying at Brandy hall with his father-in-law,Old Master Gorbadoc, as he often did after his marriage(him being patial to his vittles, and old Gorbadoc keeping a mighty generous table); and he went out _boating_ on the Brandywine River;and he and his wife were drownded, and poor Mr.Frodo only a child and all." -Gaffer-
> 
> "I've heard they went on the water after a dinner in the moonlight" said old Noakes "Andit was Drogo's weight that sank the boat."
> 
> ...


 
Will that explain it?????


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 11, 2005)

darn that was my guess too....what other hobbit couble drowned in the brandywine river?


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 11, 2005)

Ingwe and Warrior were both right. Ingwe posted first, so can decide whether to post a pic or pass to Warrior.

 Have I really posted 2,500? And that's after clear-ups!  Maybe I need to get a life.


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 12, 2005)

This is the next picture. He is an elf, high elf, Noldo


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 12, 2005)

i'm thinkin he has red hair and there might be a right hand missing. 
Meadhros?


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes, he is Maedhros. It's your turn, my friend


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok, here we go. This should be no problem, but its so dramatic and powerfull. i love it.


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 12, 2005)

Ships, tower, waves... *THe FAll of Númenor?*


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 12, 2005)

yes. but! thats not all...


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok. Then I will add that Elendil the Tall is on the ships and his sons Anarion and Isildur - the Exiles. Is that enough?


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 12, 2005)

yup. it was titled the faithfull fleeing the destruction of westerness. 

up you go...


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 12, 2005)

Ок. Who are the Elves and you you can, tell me where are they (in which place. I will help you: it is not in the MIddle-earth). I attached the image. Later I will move it to hyperlink (Yahoo Photos). And another hint: he is High-elf and she is High elf , too. 

http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/6016/10771pp.jpghttp://imageshack.us/


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 12, 2005)

I actually have no idea. 
Is it something about the 1st elves travelling to aman or something around that vein???


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 12, 2005)

It is when all the Elves reached Aman. Even the Teleri.


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 12, 2005)

aaaagh, i dont know! 

and do you mean when a lot of the elves went to valinor after the war of wrath

or actually when all the elves left middle earth well into the 4th age?


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 12, 2005)

No, even before the leaving of the Noldor. Before the Sun and the Moon


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 12, 2005)

The meeting of Fingolfin and Anaire on the last shore?


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 12, 2005)

He is not Fingolfin and she is not his wife... But good guess. You come closer


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> Have I really posted 2,500? And that's after clear-ups!  Maybe I need to get a life.



You most certianly do need a life!  2,500? Congrads indeed. I was syked when I got to 600, then I realized that that was pidly..ah well...it doesn't matter, will get there in time. "Wait, wait, I need more time...TIME! That's it!"

I have yet to get through the Sil so I will have to just wait this one out. I have no clue.


----------



## ely (Aug 13, 2005)

How about Finrod and Amarië at the coast in Valinor?


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm just posting to say that I have absolutely no idea who it is, but it's a lovely picture!


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 15, 2005)

ely said:


> How about Finrod and Amarië at the coast in Valinor?


No, no, no  Try again... 
_However, guys, do you give up?_


----------



## ely (Aug 15, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> _However, guys, do you give up?_


Never! Well, at least not yet!    

How about Eärwen and... since you said she is not his wife... perhaps her son Finrod? Somewhere near Alqualondë maybe?


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 17, 2005)

No, she is not the wife of Fingolfin, but she is the wife of the elf. Indeed she is Eärwen You know who is her husband but I want to see his name here. However, you may post the next picture


----------



## ely (Aug 17, 2005)

Eärwen and Finarfin, then...  

I'll try to post the next pic tomorrow.


EDIT: All right, start guessing!  

Picture


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 19, 2005)

Hm... It is not easy... He may be Fëanor, Fingolfin, Finarfin or other noble High-elf. First, tell me is he a High elf or he isn't? I would say he is Finarfin...


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 19, 2005)

Turgon? He looks like he would be wearing green, 
Maybe Finwe?


----------



## baragund (Aug 19, 2005)

Not much to go by. He could be any high-born Elf. Is the band across his brow or the pouch on his belt significant?


----------



## ely (Aug 20, 2005)

No correct answer yet. 



> Is the band across his brow or the pouch on his belt significant?


 Probably not, but they're pretty nonetheless..


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 24, 2005)

Would yoy tell us whether he is High-elf or not  ?


----------



## ely (Aug 24, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Would you tell us whether he is High-elf or not  ?


I can't. I don't know...


----------



## baragund (Aug 24, 2005)

Ack! I haven't a clue!!  

I think what Ingwe is asking about with the "High Elf" thing is whether or not this guy has ever been to Valinor.

Can you tell us which Age is he most active? That should help narrow things down a bit.


----------



## ely (Aug 25, 2005)

It's not said anywhere whether or not he is a High Elf. Take that as your clue.  


What happened with the good old times when people just guessed and guessed and asked clues only when they'd run out of all their guesses...


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 25, 2005)

Gil-galad??????????????


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 26, 2005)

Cirdan? ...


----------



## baragund (Aug 26, 2005)

How about Celeborn?


----------



## ely (Aug 27, 2005)

Nope.  Think First Age.


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 29, 2005)

Elwë? But we knew that he was Eldar.
Eol, the dark elf?


----------



## ely (Aug 31, 2005)

Nope.. do some more simple guessing, people. I'll give some clues later, if you don't get it...


----------



## Maggot (Sep 24, 2005)

I think it may be Maedhras the way he is portrayed makes me think that.


----------



## Grond (Sep 24, 2005)

Ingwe??

Cheers,

grond


----------



## ely (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, the thread's back up!  Good that I checked it..

No correct answer yet.  

I guess I should give you some clues.. can't think of any good ones though.


----------



## Sathos (Sep 27, 2005)

Probably a stupid guess, but Elrond? I'm stumped.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 27, 2005)

It wouldnt happen to be the legend himself Fingolfin?


----------



## ely (Sep 28, 2005)

No and no.

I really should give you some hints. Let's see.. He's not very famous but he's known for something he did. There are a couple of others who did the same thing and ended up the same way he did.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 28, 2005)

It cant be Glorfindel? He killed a Balrog and er...died...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 28, 2005)

Glorfindel?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 28, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> Glorfindel?



Haha! Beat ya!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 28, 2005)

Sad, ain't it?


----------



## ely (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, you're both wrong.. so you both still have a chance..


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 28, 2005)

Maedhros, Maglor, Celegorm, Curufin, Caranthir, Amrod, Amras?


----------



## ely (Sep 28, 2005)

All of them?  Is your eyesight all right, Thol?  

Ok, one big clue to you all.. 'Cause I'm feeling kind of bad for posting such a hard pic..

It ain't Gandalf!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 28, 2005)

> It ain't Gandalf!


Gandalf arrived in the third age. Have a better hint?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 28, 2005)

ely said:


> All of them?  Is your eyesight all right, Thol?
> 
> Ok, one big clue to you all.. 'Cause I'm feeling kind of bad for posting such a hard pic..
> 
> It ain't Gandalf!



Haha i thought it would be easier that posting each of them one at a time 

Gee...thanks for THAT hint. . .  

Um. . . Elwe?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, ely said that nowhere is it stated that he is (or isn't) a high elf. Eru knows what poor, ugly, anonymous elf she has in mind...


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 28, 2005)

Haha!
I'll bet it's one shes made up just to taunt us or something!


----------



## Sathos (Sep 28, 2005)

Ecthelion?

Another stupid guess probably


----------



## ely (Sep 29, 2005)

Sathos said:


> Ecthelion?



Finally someone whose mind works a little like mine!  

And you were SO close with Glorfindel. 

Ecthelion, Glorfindel, Gandalf - my slay-the-balrog-and-get-myself-killed trio. (Although some of them came back..)



> Eru knows what poor, ugly, anonymous elf she has in mind...


Ugly? I guess you should check your sight as well. Or take another look at the actual pic.  

Anyway, now you can pick on someone else. 

Oh, and I love my Gandalf hint!


----------



## Sathos (Sep 29, 2005)

ely said:


> Finally someone whose mind works a little like mine!
> 
> And you were SO close with Glorfindel.
> 
> ...



Oh was I right? Didn't expect that  

Am I supposed to post the next pic now? *is new at this*


----------



## ely (Sep 30, 2005)

> Am I supposed to post the next pic now? *is new at this*



Yep, that's exactly what you should do now.


----------



## Sathos (Sep 30, 2005)

Alright, here's the next picture!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 30, 2005)

Hrrrmmm ...
Melian and Luthien?


----------



## baragund (Sep 30, 2005)

Great picture, Sathos! It's nice to see pictures of Elven kids. Makes them seem more, um, _human_.

How about Celebrian and Elladan with sister Arwen looking on?


----------



## Sathos (Sep 30, 2005)

Nope and nope  

I forgot to mention, don't bother on guessing who the person in the back is, because I don't even know. Just guess the child and the person beside him


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 30, 2005)

This probably is wrong, but...Arwen and Eldarion?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 30, 2005)

I was sure Thorondor's guess would be correct, which is why I didn't venture a guess myself. 

The child and the person behind _him_!? 

Why oh why do artists draw male elves with such total feminine features?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 30, 2005)

Earendil and Idril? Is he holding the Ellesar?


----------



## Sathos (Oct 1, 2005)

Nope 



Ithrynluin said:


> I was sure Thorondor's guess would be correct, which is why I didn't venture a guess myself.
> 
> The child and the person behind _him_!?
> 
> Why oh why do artists draw male elves with such total feminine features?



Yeah, both of them do look very feminine. I would never recognize the characters without seeing the title of the picture, hence the reason I chose it


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 1, 2005)

Finwe and Feanor?


----------



## Sathos (Oct 1, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Finwe and Feanor?



Yep! Congrats!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 1, 2005)

Sathos said:


> Yep! Congrats!



No!? You must be kidding?! I certainly was!   

http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=79af.jpg


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 1, 2005)

> Yeah, both of them do look very feminine. I would never recognize the characters without seeing the title of the picture, hence the reason I chose it


We should outlaw people like you 
The orc-captain and Mîm?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 2, 2005)

How is that a male? Not even...  It's totally wearing a dress!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> The orc-captain and Mîm?



Nope. Keep guessing.



e.Blackstar said:


> How is that a male? Not even... It's totally wearing a dress!



There are hundreds of artists out there, who each have their own individual style. Granted, some have a rather debatable interpretation of Middle-earth.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 2, 2005)

A troll and one of the dwarves from the Hobbit?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2005)

Half of your answer is correct, and this half has an actual name.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 2, 2005)

Tom and Bilbo?? I suck at this....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2005)

No, you don't, I'm just being enigmatic. The _other_ half of your previous guess was correct.


----------



## Aulë (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like Bilbo and the Great Goblin?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 2, 2005)

*points up* That's what I would guess...*snigger*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2005)

Hehe, good guess but no. Let's recap:



Thorondor_ said:


> A troll and one of the dwarves from the Hobbit?





Ithrynluin said:


> Half of your answer is correct, and this half has an actual name.





Thorondor_ said:


> Tom and Bilbo??





Ithrynluin said:


> The other half of your previous guess was correct.



By previous I meant 'A troll and one of the dwarves from the Hobbit', not 'Tom and Bilbo.


----------



## ely (Oct 2, 2005)

So it's one of the dwarves from _The Hobbit_ and not a troll?

How about the Goblin King then, since he is wearing a crown?

And... there were quite many dwarves... I'll try... Balin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2005)

_Yea_ to the first and second, _nay_ to the third.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 2, 2005)

The orc captain and Thorin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2005)

You got it!  I think this picture was much easier than the previous one (but not too easy) in that we have two very different persons depicted here, so one can specify their guesses better, rather than chucking out generic guesses. Don't you think?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

ohhh..this game is back on the block! Next pic people!!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 3, 2005)

> I think this picture was much easier than the previous one (but not too easy) in that we have two very different persons depicted here, so one can specify their guesses better, rather than chucking out generic guesses


 Yes indeed, we need more clues to actually do a proper guessing . Perhaps next pic posters will take this into consideration  http://img306.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18fm.jpg


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

The dragon on the one guy's helm leads me to believ that he's a lakeman, and he beard the symbol of Smaug, but it looks like Gondorin men attacking, so that cant be right....


Is it the lakemen? From in the Hobbit?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 3, 2005)

No, but the area and the story are correct .


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Are they the dwarves? You know Oin, Gloin, Fili, Thorin, etc. 

I know they get attacked, but I can't remember by whom. Um...was it Bard and his men?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes! They are the dwarves and they are preparing for The... ?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Battle of Five Armies!!!!!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes! You may post the next pic


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Yay for Fir!!!

Here it is:


----------



## baragund (Oct 4, 2005)

Creepy picture, Fir!

Let's see. The two characters are pretty wretched looking, next to a river, mountains in the background...

How about Smeagol after he strangled Deagol on the banks of the Anduin?


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 4, 2005)

Mir says it's Beren mourning Luthen.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 4, 2005)

baragund said:


> Creepy picture, Fir!
> 
> Let's see. The two characters are pretty wretched looking, next to a river, mountains in the background...
> 
> How about Smeagol after he strangled Deagol on the banks of the Anduin?




Ah, that was too easy I see. You are correct, post a new pic.


Glad you liked it though. I thought it was really good...


----------



## baragund (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Fir! 

I think this will be easy. Who is this and where are they going?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 4, 2005)

They're...a bunch of dwarves. And they're...going to the battle of the five armies?  

'tis the only thing I can think of...but you wouldn't make it that easy, would you?


----------



## Sathos (Oct 4, 2005)

The dwarves in the Silmarillion from that place... Nogrod? Going to attack Doriath and kill Thingol? I don't even know if this happened, I could have dreamed it or something


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 4, 2005)

aw shucks, Blackstar beat me to it! That would be my vote as well...


----------



## baragund (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, Blackstar and Fir, but _which_ bunch of Dwarves? Who led them and where did they come from? First one to figure that out gets to post the next pic!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 5, 2005)

The dwarves were led by Dáin II Ironfoot and came from the Iron Hills?


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 5, 2005)

The dwarves were of Thorin, and Dain, and came from the Blue Mountains.


----------



## baragund (Oct 5, 2005)

Ithy gets it! The Blue Mountains, Daranavo, are _wayyyyy_ over on the other side of the Misty Mountains, past The Shire in Linden.

So the answer is split between Ithy and Blackstar. You two can arm wrestle over who posts the next picture


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd accept the challenge with glee, were my adversary anyone other than the formidable Miss Star. Go ahead!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Yay! *is formiddable*  

I'll...post one the second that I get home from school...in about 3 hours. Sorry, but I'm at school right now, and I'm supposed to be doing classwork.

Okay I lied. I found one.  

'tis pretty easy, methinks.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Morgoth battling Fingolfin?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

That was too freakin' easy. 

But like I said...I'm at school, so I can't find anything truly good.

Your go Thorondor_.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, I think it is becoming rather difficult to find new pics, which aren't to vague or too easy. Ok, let's have a go at this one:
http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=17sn.jpg


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 5, 2005)

Gollum following the Fellowship? The location does not seem that apparent to me, though. The body of water doesn't look like the great river Anduin , so perhaps he's following them from the Dimrill Dale towards Lorien?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Uh, I am so glad it wasn't _that_ easy. The answer is no, but you correctly identified the main character


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 5, 2005)

Gollum following the Fellowship is incorrect or their whereabouts? Or was it both?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry. He wasn't following the fellowship.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Gollum hiding after killing Deagol?

I don't know...that one's hard! Especially because I know I SHOULD know it...but I don't.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Nope... much later. And sooner that Ithy's guess


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Gollum...hiding from Aragorn/the Mirkwood elves?


I'm trying to think of all the times that he hides from someone...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Hehe, good one  he was escaping from the Mirkwood elves. You may post the next question...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Yay! I'm smart!  


Oo moight dis be? (Slightly harder than last time...)


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Hrm... Thingol? Is that the Nauglamir?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

No and no.

This one's especially hard because there's no real context...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

> This one's especially hard because there's no real context...


I thought we just agreed we won't post such pics anymore 
Human? Third Age?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Did we? When was this? *innocent grin*

Note his ears, and the pointy-ness thereof. Yes, it's third age.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmm, looks like some sort of nobility, which makes me say Celeborn or Elrond.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

> Note his ears, and the pointy-ness thereof


Debatable 
Well, since it must be a third age elf, I go with Elladan.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Guess again.


----------



## baragund (Oct 6, 2005)

The greens and browns in the picture give a "wood-elves" feeling, reinforced by the leaves depicted on the banner.

If it's Third Age, how about Thranduil?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 6, 2005)

Thorondor was veddy close...sorry baragund, but no.


----------



## Alatar (Oct 6, 2005)

Legolas? I'm


----------



## Alatar (Oct 6, 2005)

Legolas? I'm not


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 6, 2005)

Uh uh. 

too short message...lala


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 6, 2005)

Was he Elrohir?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 6, 2005)

The one and only.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 7, 2005)

If it weren't for that third age tip, I think we would have been guessing for days on end .
http://img202.imageshack.us/my.php?image=17cr1.jpg


----------



## ely (Oct 7, 2005)

Eowyn and Aragorn?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 7, 2005)

You are right


----------



## ely (Oct 7, 2005)

Ooh! Found a nice one!  


Who, what, where?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 7, 2005)

That's complicated...and I can't really think of anything.

On the off-chance: Faramir giving the Stewards' Rod to Aragorn?  





No, I didn't think so either...


----------



## ely (Oct 7, 2005)

That's correct actually, believe it or not..  

Your go!  

I've noticed that the first thought that enters your mind when you see the picture is quite often right. Trust your instincts!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow. Really?

Edit---Thorondor isn't allowed to guess. He knows why.  

Okay, cool. This is probably too easy, but...


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 7, 2005)

Glorfindel fighting with the Balrog, twas my avatar for quite a while back when I was known as Glorfindel1187. Anywho, I shan't post another pic, someone else can.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 8, 2005)

*sticks out her tongue at Maeglin* Well fine.  



Here, I'll post another.  Again...possibly too easy.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hmm...Fëanor perhaps? As he was marching upon Angband? Or upon swearing his oath in Aman?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 8, 2005)

Is he Turin?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 8, 2005)

Neither.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 9, 2005)

Turgon? 
Is the blade Foe Hammer? Are the runes on the blade significant?


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 9, 2005)

Gil-Galad on Mount Doom?


----------



## Sathos (Oct 9, 2005)

Fingolfin?

Not sure where that idea came from, but it was the first that popped into my head


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 9, 2005)

Elrond, in the Last Alligence?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 11, 2005)

Fir's right.

Sorry I haven't been around. My computer broke.


----------



## baragund (Oct 11, 2005)

Good guess, Fir! 

That has got to be the ugliest Elrond I've ever seen! He looks practically orcish.


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 12, 2005)

baragund said:


> That has got to be the ugliest Elrond I've ever seen! He looks practically orcish.


He has a mask, that's why he's so ugly. But I have never read about masked Elrond. The Dwarves wore masks but Elves? Did they?


----------



## baragund (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmmm... I'm not aware of Elves wearing masks in battle like the Dwarves tended to do.

But consider Tolkien's description of Elrond in The Hobbit:



> He was as noble and as fair in face as an elf-lord, as strong as a warrior, as wise as a wizard, as venerable as a king of dwarves, and as kind as summer.



How does one reconcile Blackstar's picture with this description? One could say Elrond was wrapped up in battlefield wrath but still, I don't think he would look that, um, _savage._


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 12, 2005)

Seriously?! I was so not expecting to get that right. Coolness.

Who are they this time....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 13, 2005)

It doesn't seem to me like Elrond is wearing any kind of mask in that picture, I tend to agree with baragund that he was simply caught up in battlefield frenzy.

As for Fir's new one, Fingolfin vs Melkor or Gil-galad vs Sauron?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Right bad guy-it's Sauron...but not the other....who else do you suppose it is?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmm...the only other person I remember battling Sauron would be Finrod Felagund.


----------



## baragund (Oct 13, 2005)

It could also be Celebrimbor fighting Sauron.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 13, 2005)

hmmmm....this pic was posted earlier in the thread, I wonder if anyone remembers...


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok. What about Sauron and Isildur? Or Sauron and Elendil?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 14, 2005)

baragund said:


> It could also be Celebrimbor fighting Sauron.




You got it brother.


----------



## baragund (Oct 17, 2005)

Maeglin is right. This picture was posted earlier but I couldn't remember what it was so I guess I had no unfair advantage. Also, didn't somebody have that picture as an avatar at one time? Ughh, my brain isn't working today... 

Anyhoo, sorry for holding up the game all weekend. I was out camping and internetless. I'm going to be evil and give what should be a pretty tough one.

What is the location? It is looking out from a specific mountain peak.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmmm....is the figure on top riding on the dragon or what? I can't tell.....maybe I'll venture a guess in a day or 2 if no one gets it, but right now I'm too lazy to look stuff up, and in any case the only book I have here at school to work with is the Sil.


----------



## Sathos (Oct 17, 2005)

This is a really wild guess, but is it from one of the mountains overlooking Anfauglith in the Silmarillion? Can't recall specific mountain names or anything, but is my guess far off?

Guessing by the light and stuff, probably way off


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 18, 2005)

Great Picture!
Isn't it a Balrog? It doesn't looks like Dragon...


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 18, 2005)

Ugh! It's so dark. My first guess would be Smaug looking off the Lonley Mountians. (yes that would be too easy, but my 'too easy' thought have often proven to be correct!)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 18, 2005)

Is it Frodo having a "vision" of a Ringwraith and his winged steed, on Amon Hen, the Hill of Sight? Though I'm not sure this qualifies as a mountain peak exactly.


----------



## baragund (Oct 18, 2005)

*Baragund gives an evil laugh* Mwahh, ha, ha, ha, ha haaaaaa!!!

Nobody got it yet Should I let all of you twist in the wind for a while longer or should I give out some hints?




Oh all right... The mountain is not in Beleriand and the critter in the picture is not a dragon or a Balrog.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 18, 2005)

So it's not a dragon, not a belrog, it is even real? Is it a statue? Is it a fell beast looking out from Cirith Ungul?


----------



## baragund (Oct 18, 2005)

It is a fell beast and the beast (as well as it's rider) is not from Cirith Ungol but from the same neighborhood. 

Well, I gave you the general location. Starting naming mountains!


----------



## baragund (Oct 19, 2005)

I am going to be out of town and without internet until next Monday so I'll give a big hint. The mountain in question is where Gandalf found the new seedling of The White Tree after Sauroun was overthrown and Aragorn ascended to the throne of Gondor.

So it's really the sparkly thing in the distance.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 19, 2005)

*clueless* what book was that?

It's not Mt. Doom then, huh?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 20, 2005)

Turn with his black sword Gurthang at the burning of Nargothrond


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 21, 2005)

Mindolluin and an airborne Nazgul?


----------



## baragund (Oct 24, 2005)

_Ding-ding-ding-ding-ding!!_

*Bells going off like on cheesy game shows *

Ithy gets the prize! Yes, it's a tricky one. In this picture you are looking from, I'm guessing, one of the peaks behind Minas Morgul across the Anduin valley to the gleam of Mindoluin.

Mindoluin is supposed to be a huge snow clad peak right behind Minas Tirith. When I read the description in LOTR and in "Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age" in The Sil, I get an image of the Matterhorn.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 24, 2005)

oh wow i somehow looked at the wrong picture! haha my desire for the west is stronger than ever, I will remain Erestor Arcamen, and not become victor of this Guess the Pic game, and diminish and go into the west..... lol actually its east (someone knows what im talking about) i'd like to travel to


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 25, 2005)

http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/3076/x3ts.jpg

Who and where are they?


----------



## baragund (Oct 25, 2005)

Ithy, you are _bad!_ This one is so obscure, people will be guessing for weeks.

I know this one because I stumbled across it when I was looking for my last pic. It won't be fair if I give it away so I'll hold off...for a while.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 25, 2005)

At least give us this: Are all three of the same race?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 26, 2005)

I seriously need to reread the Silmarillion, I swear i can remember the story this is from, anyways i'd guess the one on the right an elf and the two women are mother and child/human.
is it Nienor and her mother? and is the elf Beleg? I'm probly completely wrong and these characters probly never met lol its been so long since i read the Sil, I really need to read it!


----------



## baragund (Nov 8, 2005)

Not even a nibble from the peanut gallery! Oh well, I'll go ahead...

The two adults are Aldarion and Erendis and the child is their son Ancalime.

This is from the story "Aldarion and Erendis" from Unfinished Tales. It's a really touching but, like many of Tolkien's stories of the 1st and 2nd Age, sad tale.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 8, 2005)

wow good job! I would have never gotten that hahaha lol anyways, can't wait for the next pic!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 8, 2005)

hummm I should have known that. I read the Unfinshed Tales last year....hen a read Lord of the Rings.....and I'm going through them again. *grunt* My friends think I'm a little OCD. Oh well.

Next pic!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 9, 2005)

http://img479.imageshack.us/img479/9758/pic9ut.jpg


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 9, 2005)

Rhadagast the Brown!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes indeed! Supposedly from the films (Christopher Lee aka Saruman is to his left, Ian McKellen aka Gandalf to his right). I've no complaints with the way he looks, except that he seems a bit young-ish.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 9, 2005)

That wasn't very hard! I expected more of a chalenge from you Ithy.   

Ah well, go for it Erestor!


----------



## baragund (Nov 9, 2005)

*Snorts coffee out his nose. Oooooh that stings!*

After that _impossible_ pic from UT, you're still looking for hard ones?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 9, 2005)

Baragund, that really wasn't smart. Don't drink coffee while reading, the damn cup gets in the way anyway! 

I do want a hard one. It's good for my brain...lol, I find TTF a very educational place (which is the only reason my mother has tolorated my sad obbsession with this place!!)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok here's mine, its from the Sill, and thats all I'm sayin! So..............Guess The Pic!


----------



## baragund (Nov 10, 2005)

How about Thingol meeting Melian?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 10, 2005)

blah blah...I havn't read the Sil all the way through yet....

Um wild guess....is the female Morwen?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 10, 2005)

no and ummmm sorry m'dear no keep guessing, this is a hard one (hopefully!)


----------



## baragund (Nov 14, 2005)

How about Eol and Aredhel? I'm thinking about which Elf maidens were brunettes and who they hooked up with...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 15, 2005)

well they are elves, but sorry Baragund, its not right, i told you this one's hard


----------



## Ingwë (Nov 15, 2005)

Are they Finduilas and Gwindor?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 15, 2005)

sorry Ingwe, its not


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 15, 2005)

Just a shot in the dark but im going Amroth and his babe (whatsername)...Nimrodel, that's the one. I don't think I'm right, but who knows? only one person. Maybe two, or three, or four...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 15, 2005)

nope sorry, wrong again, told ya its hard      Maybe if no one gets it by oh say the 27th, I'll start posting clues upon clues, making it so obvious itd be like posting a picture of an old man in gray clothing with fireworks ....


----------



## baragund (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, so we know the two characters are Elves, the setting is in The Silmarillion and, based on Erestor's emphasis that this is _hard_, I'm thinking these are minor, bit players. 

How about Dior and Nimloth? Now Nimloth was kin with Celeborn so she might be a blonde rather than a brunette. A shot in the dark.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 16, 2005)

well they are minor, but there is like one story written of them, and i dont remember reading it in the Silmarillion, thats why i thought it was hard. I'll say that much and sorry Baragund


----------



## baragund (Nov 16, 2005)

Oooooh, this is getting interesting! 

Minor characters but "major" enough to have a story written about them, but that story isn't in The Silmarillion. That means their story would be in Unfinished Tales or HOME.

Let's see... it's been ages since I read UT, but there is an expanded account of how Tuor and Voronwe came to Gondolin. Would it be Voronwe and, say, Idril?


----------



## ely (Nov 16, 2005)

Finrod and Andreth?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 16, 2005)

now wait a minute, the story IS in the Silmarillion, I just said I didnt remember reading it. When I studied these two characters, I found they were in the Sil, I just myself didnt remember the story because I havent read it in a while. and oooh ely, you're getting a little warmer, but only a little...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 16, 2005)

Finrod Felagund and Amarië of the Vanyar though she's unlikely to be blonde? More probable: Finarfin and Eärwen of Alqualondë?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 17, 2005)

neither, but ur getting closer!


----------



## ely (Nov 17, 2005)

Fingon and Aredhel?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 17, 2005)

again, close, but not right


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a wild guess (I don't really know the Silmarillion that well), but I'm going Finarfin and Earwen.
I dont think I'm right, but at least it's another possiblity gone.


----------



## baragund (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll take a slightly different approach while my esteemed colleagues are going through all the possibilities among the Noldor.

Could it be that most famous of Elven brunettes Luthien with either Daeron or dear old Dad, Thingol? They look unhappy so it could be Daeron when he realizes Luthien doesn't love him or it could be Thingol at the realization that she loves a low-life mortal.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 18, 2005)

ok, u guys are not gonna be very happy with this, i made a big boo boo, I just read up some more on the female in the picture, and well, found out she's of the race of men, not elves and the male is an elf. Hopefully this will make it easier. Someone please slap me! *smacks himself in the head* and no neither of the last guesses was correct


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 19, 2005)

EA you <silly>! Are you sure it's from the Sil?
Anyway, my guess is Morwen and Thingol, when Morwen is talking to him about Turin.
Once again EA you <silly>!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 19, 2005)

yeah I know its from the Sil. the guy is an elf, the female is race of men. Both were alive in the first age (that should tell you of what line the woman is from). There's today's clue, and again, I apologize for screwin up with the race of who they are.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 19, 2005)

Caranthir and Haleth?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 19, 2005)

Curse you Thorondor, that would have been my guess. Just in case, I'm going Niniel and one of the elves from Doriath, probably Thingol. However, Thorondor is most likely correct.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 19, 2005)

no and no. But you have been so close! the female was named a few times before i screwed up and said that she was an elf (which she's not!). the male hasnt been named at all yet. And one other thing, this was, if they got together, obviously a half elven relationship (one elf side, one from another race). But they never got together because of issues in the world during their time, and these _issues _would last a couple 'a thousand years after them. The issues are not the answer, its just one reason these two never got together. The love was there, he just never made his intentions known to her. Theres a few clues in there...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't care what it is, I just want it to be gone. I am assuming that the events that kept it away are the War of the Silmarills.
So, I have come to the conclusion that it is in the Silmarillion and therefore must be from the First Age. The woman is Niniel, and the elf I do not know.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 20, 2005)

Andreth and Aegnor?
@Noldor_returned:
Please edit your message


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 20, 2005)

finally, its over, good job Thorondur, I guess I kinda made it last longer by screwing it up and all. I've been looking and I can't find Andreth in the Sil at all, is she in it?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 20, 2005)

As far as I know, only Aegnor is mentioned. 

http://img422.imageshack.us/img422/3307/pic6ej.gif


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 20, 2005)

Is it Eol the dark elf being put to death in Gondolin? (this was one of my favorite stories in the Sil!)


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 21, 2005)

Now that was quick . You are next.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 21, 2005)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Is it Eol the dark elf being put to death in Gondolin? (this was one of my favorite stories in the Sil!)



That would have been my first guess upon seeing the pic as well. My next one, however, would have been Sauron ordering 'traitors' in Numenor to be executed. Sauron being the man in the fore, with a sinister look on his face.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 21, 2005)

ok well here it is, it might be easy, might be hard, just guess! (and this time i know all about the characters so i wont screw up  )


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 21, 2005)

Since I know that artist's work by heart, I'll happily keep quiet, as this is Guess the Pic, not Know the Pic.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hm, Aredhel and Eol? Though that would be too easy


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 21, 2005)

It may be easy but it's also true.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, this is sad, haha last pic was hard, this one was so easy, good job Thorondor, ill start looking for a harder one for whenever its my turn again whenever... so go ahead and post lol


----------



## baragund (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm with Ithy on this one. That's got to be one of my favorite M-e illustrations.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 22, 2005)

Phew, it is getting harder and harder to find a good-to-guess pic. Not that I can brag with founding many so far 
http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/1169/pic5yj.jpg


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 22, 2005)

I think I know this one- Ghan-buri-Ghan (or any of the Druedain) leading the Rohirrim through the forest to the Pelennor Fields


----------



## baragund (Nov 22, 2005)

_Cool_ picture, Thorondor! That is Ghan-buri-Ghan and the rest of the Druadain, The Wild Men, helping the Rohirrim on their way to relieve the Siege of Minas Tirith.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 23, 2005)

You guys are frustratingly good at this  . I think I will give up on finding a tough nut to crack picture.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 23, 2005)

Guess it's my go...hope you guys find this challenging:
Good luck everyone and start guessing...


----------



## baragund (Nov 23, 2005)

That should be Smaug blasting Bilbo, Thorin and company at the secret side door on the side of the Lonely Mountain. Nice depiction of the dragon...terrifying, but in a stylish sort of way.

Thorondor, do you have any information on the artist who did the picture of the Druedain? I really enjoyed it and I'd like to see more of his/her work.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 23, 2005)

The image was taken from Ted Nasmith's Tolkien Calendar 2004, from http://www.faszination-tolkien.de/galerie/nasmith/2004/ . Enjoy it .


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 24, 2005)

Just saying Smaug would have been enough. But you are correct (wasn't that short; I finally got one, but then it's guessed first go). Your turn.


----------



## baragund (Nov 29, 2005)

This should be fun...


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 29, 2005)

Balin and his men (dwarves  ) marching to Moria?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 29, 2005)

is it the emptying of Mordor, when all the orcs left Mordor to face Aragorn and them, and Frodo and Sam went up to Mt. Doom???


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 29, 2005)

Might I guess the battle at Helm's Deep? the crow on the left implies that its possibly close to Isenguard/Dunland and on the right is a building in the mountain, possibly Helm's Deep itself. So thats my guess, The Battle at Helm's Deep!


----------



## baragund (Nov 30, 2005)

Good guesses all around but, unfortunately, nobody got it. I hesitate to give a clue because I'm afraid anything I say will give it away. Just study the scenery and see what else it could be...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 30, 2005)

troops emptying out of Minas Morgul?


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmmm, it looks like the remnants of the Gondor and Rohan armies marching to the Black Gate.


----------



## baragund (Nov 30, 2005)

Nope and nope.... 

Let's see, what hint can I give that won't give it away? *Drums fingers on the desk while the rusty wheels turn in the head.*


OK, everybody has the correct Age. 


And how _is_ my favorite Schizophrenic Elf? Haven't seen you around for a while (not like I have been spending gobs of time her myself!) Hope all is well in your neck of Lothlorien!


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 30, 2005)

The Orcs marching to conquer the north during the Hobbit, I believe the chapter is called "The gathering of the clouds"


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 30, 2005)

The dwarves marching south from the Iron Hills before the Battle of the Five Armies?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 1, 2005)

just to be different, I'll go the elves marching to the Lonely Mountain...isn't the picture at the top of the chapter heading.


----------



## baragund (Dec 1, 2005)

Thol, Wolfshead and NR all got close enough to the mark. It illustrates "The Gathering of the Clouds" from The Hobbit. The ravens are a tip-off, and you can see the entrance to Erebor in the right background. The place where I got the picture didn't specify, but I would have to say the soldiers would be Men from Lake Town. They're bearded so they're not Elves but, unlike Dwarves, they are carrying spears. They also look more wholesome than Orcs. And since they are approaching the main gate straight on, they are coming from the south. *Geez, Baragund, how anal-retentive can you get??*

Anyhoo, Thol got it first so he should post the next picture.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 1, 2005)

wow, great picture! I was so expecting Lord of the Rings or Silmarillion, but then it turns out its from hat other book we hardly ever see any pics from, THE HOBBIT! seriously lol it had me stumped (thats the point of this i guess lol)


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 7, 2005)

*mutters* I had guessed the Four Armies to begin with, but then I deleted it and put another one up. I feel stupid now. *hides head in shame* EDIT: It STILL wasn't the right answer, but it's a heck of a lot closer than my other guess. 

Next picture!!!


----------



## baragund (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmmm... 'Thol doesn't seem to be bursting down the door to put up the next picture, so Wolfshead or Noldor Returned can go ahead and do the next one if they like.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 16, 2005)

Ahahahahahahaaaa!
I am now ruler of this small competition, and you shall all bend to my will. Here is my pic:
Since there are no visual clues really, I shall give you all a starting clue: This being is an elf. Guess away, as of now...


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 17, 2005)

He looks proud. He looks powerful...
Is he Fëanor?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 17, 2005)

Rather dark... Eol?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmm, Feanor is correct. I'm guessing you've seen this before?


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 20, 2005)

No, I haven't; he just looks proud 

It's easy but beautiful  
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/restless359/detail?.dir=9641&.dnm=a18f.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## baragund (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with Ingwe on the Feanor picture. After Noldor returned gave the hint that it was an Elf, it really narrowed things down. Not too many Elves besides Feanor would look that, um, _intense._

As for Ingwe's picture, maybe not so easy... I'll run with the clue of the horn that this fellow has on his hip and guess that it is Boromir. Since there are flames about him, I suppose the setting is Moria when the Fellowship is fleeing from the Balrog.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 20, 2005)

well come on lets have another picture and then ill get it right (probly not)

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 20, 2005)

*whispers* There _is_ another pic, Maji. Bottom of Ingwe's post?


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 21, 2005)

No, Baragund, he's not Boromir. He is not a LotR character. He's Silmarilion character, my favourite (well, that won't help you...). Look at the shield


----------



## baragund (Dec 21, 2005)

Unfortunately Ingwe, the picture is kind of small and I can't make out the design on the shield. The helm looks like it could be the famous dragon helm. And the man has blonde hair.

Would it be Hurin then at the Battle of Unnumbered Tears?


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 21, 2005)

Mir guesses it is Turin Turumbar fighting whichever-dragon-it-was-who's-name-eludes-me.

p.s. There's a new pic in the Caption Contest thread, as well... *hints*


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 21, 2005)

Turin ought to be, according to "Of Turin Turambar", "dark-haired". I will take a wild guess with Fingolfin.


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 23, 2005)

He is an elf. He was high king of the elves... Is that enough


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 23, 2005)

Gil-galad?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 23, 2005)

Fingolfin.


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 23, 2005)

*mutters something about newbies having way more time on their hands and far more memory capacity than the ancients...* 
*cough*thorondor*cough*


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 27, 2005)

Maggot said:


> Fingolfin.


Correct. Go ahead. 
It was really difficult. I wouldn't guess who is the elf if I had to.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 27, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Correct. Go ahead.
> It was really difficult. I wouldn't guess who is the elf if I had to.


You guys need to check post #2649


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 2, 2006)

Oooops... Sorry... Then I must wear wear my glasses when I use the computer...
OK. Go on


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 2, 2006)

I am going to have so much fun - don't you love modern art?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jan 2, 2006)

It's easier to say,
"what the heck?"
than Tonda Wanda Hoy Comma Kalai....

And wouldn't you rather hear,
"what the heck?"
than Tonda Wanda Hoy Comma Kalai....


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 2, 2006)

Is it Eorl and the taming ofthe first of the meras....dude I'm horrid with names. The horse's name starts with an F I think...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 2, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> Is it Eorl and the taming ofthe first of the meras....dude I'm horrid with names. The horse's name starts with an F I think...


Nope (and it ain't a horse  )


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 2, 2006)

It looks rather like a sheep...
Is that Farmer Giles? I'm either really bright for thinking of that or stupid for making it so simplistic...


----------



## baragund (Jan 3, 2006)

What in the world????

Let's see.... A cow (I think), a fruit tree, a farmer walking toward his house.

I dunno... Something from The Shire?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 7, 2006)

Well * sigh * I guess I must cut my fun short.

It is a dog and someone who he helped a lot.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 7, 2006)

That's a DOG? You're kidding me!

Huan? And...Luthien, even though it looks like a man? 
I give up.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 7, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> That's a DOG? You're kidding me!
> 
> Huan? And...Luthien, even though it looks like a man?
> I give up.


 I must admit that Marc Chagall's art is rather... cubist, therefore I foresaw some fun with this pic when I posted it. 

Oh, you were so close... it is Huan, but the other person is not a woman. Unfortunately, by the time you read this, someone else would have made the correct guessing.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 7, 2006)

Or perhaps not...

Huan and Celegorm.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 7, 2006)

No - the man is a mortal.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 7, 2006)

Huan and Beren.
That was gonna be my next guess even without the clue...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 8, 2006)

Correct! You may post the next pic.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 8, 2006)

Geez, it took long enough! Fie on Chagall and all his ilk!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 8, 2006)

Some of the sons of Feanor. Or just a random bunch of elven guys who happened to walk in at the same moment.


----------



## Mirelena (Jan 9, 2006)

Eöl and Maeglin in Gondolin?

EDIT: LoL, Noldor... You crack me up.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 9, 2006)

Is it Aragorn? (notice the ears, they dont look that pointed to me) and also he's wearing that big ring on his hand...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 9, 2006)

No, no, and no.  
You're all wrong.


----------



## ely (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmm... 

Boromir at the Council of Elrond?

Probably not, but have to guess something...


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 10, 2006)

well looking at the pic closely th front person dosnt have pointed ears but the other one that you can see the ears on they look pointed 
so im saying the front one is a man and the rest elven?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 10, 2006)

It's not Boromir, and they're all elves.

Hint: The ones whose names I want are the two closest in the foreground.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 10, 2006)

So they're elves, and one has a ring. They look a bit evil, but they could just be angry. Next question: are they from LOTR (doubtful), the Sil (quite possible), or UT (highly likely). There needs to be at least two significant elves, and I can't think of any. Is it Saeros and Mablung?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 10, 2006)

Nope.
Too short too short, blah de blah de blah.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 10, 2006)

Galion and Thranduil??


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 11, 2006)

they look pretty similar to me!

could they be Elladan and Elrohir ???

(interesting all the elves in the background are blonde :-\)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 11, 2006)

Neither of you is correct.
*smug smile* Wow, my pictures are usually the easiest. *preens*


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 11, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> Neither of you is correct.
> *smug smile* Wow, my pictures are usually the easiest. *preens*


So, when do you think it is about time you give some _decent_ clues, eh?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 11, 2006)

Right now.  

They're both elves, and they're _related_.
Good enough, or do you want more?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 11, 2006)

Fingon and Turgon?
Any combination of Angrod/Aegnor/Finrod/Orodreth?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 11, 2006)

No on all accounts.

*One of them is in some way related (not in the familial sense) to someone in the last picture.* That shoud be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 11, 2006)

Your clues aren't helping me mr. blackstar. Maybe I need to read the Sil again...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe perhaps you ought.

Well, what was the answer to the last one? And the answer to this one is somewhat intwined with one of 'em. Think, m'boy, _think_.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I'm beginning to think Thingol, but the other one escapes me. Perhaps Beleg?


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 12, 2006)

their both elves and their both male?

could it be thingol and *thinks for the name but cant find it* i cant think of the other guys name but ill get back to you on that k


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 12, 2006)

Okay okay...bigger clue.

*Huan* is 'related' to Elf A, and Elf B is Elf A's immediate family member.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2006)

Celegorm and Curufin


----------



## Mirelena (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that most of us ought to reread the Sil... If it's taken us this long to come up with an answer!  LOL


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 12, 2006)

@Noldor returned:
You previously said "Some of the sons of Feanor." - but our riddler apparently dismissed that - or failed to read your answer and set us all on wrong tracks


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 12, 2006)

> Celegorm and Curufin


Cha-ching.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 12, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> Cha-ching.


Cha-ching?? You previously dismissed the "sons of Feanor" answer.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 13, 2006)

So who's go? EA can take it, but e.blackstar, please pay closer attention next time.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 13, 2006)

ok well im in class right now, ill post the new pic at around 12, in THIS MESSAGE, i'll edit so i dont double post.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry about that, but I wanted names.
And I was _going to_ say that you were close, but I forgot.
Lo siento mucho.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok well here's mine. I just made a new post because ms. blackstar (not mr. as previously stated my sir Noldor Returned):



> _Noldor_returned:
> _Your clues aren't helping me mr. blackstar. Maybe I need to read the Sil again...


Here's my pic, guess! oh and there is someone in the pic, they're just hard to find kinda. Tell me the name of the person and if possible where they're at.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 13, 2006)

Arwen in Lothlorien, when Aragorn first sees her.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 13, 2006)

luthien when beren first sees her for the first time

ps ive seen the pic before


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 14, 2006)

second guy (cant spell it lol) got it, its Luthien in Neldoreth, so please post a new one mr. M


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 14, 2006)

> *ms. blackstar *(not mr. as previously stated my sir Noldor Returned):



*laughs*  
Whichever one you like better.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 15, 2006)

ok heres my pic and i personally think its hard and i know what it is of so good luck


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Thingol and Melian?


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 15, 2006)

i thought that was hard have you seen the pic or something cause it was right go ahead


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Hehe, no, I just connected the light between them with "Of Thingol and Melian":

But he came at last to a glade open to the stars, and there Melian stood; and out of the darkness he looked at her, and the light of Aman was in her face.
She spoke no word; but being filled with love Elwe came to her and took her hand, and straightway a spell was laid on him, so that they stood thus while long years were measured by the wheeling stars above them

http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5783/guessthepic5kb.jpg


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 15, 2006)

Good heavens.

Eowyn waiting at the doors of Edoras as Aragorn rides off?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Your go


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm...I have a feeling I'll be kicking myself when it's guessed. Is it Niniel?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 15, 2006)

No, apparently not.

Err...this one'll either be really hard, or embarrasingly easy, methinks.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 15, 2006)

The Witch-king? Sauron? The Emperor?


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 15, 2006)

The King of the Dead ???


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 15, 2006)

None of those. (Really, I promise.  )


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 15, 2006)

could it be morgoth/melkor?


----------



## Mirelena (Jan 15, 2006)

*seemingly completely off-topic...*

Thranduil?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 15, 2006)

No, and no.

But Majuthingy was the closest thus far with Melkor...
HINT: He goes by two different names.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 16, 2006)

whats his name *grunt with frustration* um i cant think of anyone else with to names but could it be the which king or one of the nazgul


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 16, 2006)

eek! the hands just look so ewwwww!

can it be, Saruman ??? in disguise ?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 16, 2006)

Nope 'n' nope. 

*Another hint:* _Like I said, Majimawhatever was closest when he said "Melkor". Now think of what Melkor was that none of the other guesses have been._


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't know...Darth Vader and Anakin Skywalker? That's 2 names. I'm assuming by 2 names you mean commonly used names, so nothing like Fred or Bob. Ummm...could it be me when I'm sitting by my fire in the evening when I just want to look really suspicious?
-------------------------------
Suspicious of what? I don't know, I just hope the government doesn't find out.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 16, 2006)

Could it be Mandos? I can't think of his other name right now.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 17, 2006)

NR reckons its mandos too cause we cant think of anyone else


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 17, 2006)

maehdros(sp?) isthe same as mandos isnt it? oh and someone already said it lol


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 17, 2006)

Maedhros is one of the seven sons of Feanor; Namo/Mandos is one of the seven lords of the valar - interesting, eh?

I will bet on Aule.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 17, 2006)

Is it the voice?


----------



## Mirelena (Jan 17, 2006)

"The voice?" You mean the Mouth of Sauron???

e.b., you drive me nuts!!  LoL
The only thing I can guess is what everyone else seems to have deduced... That's that it's a picture of one of the Ainur. I don't have any specific guesses though.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 17, 2006)

Ar-Feind has gotten it in one!  
'tis Mandos. Go ahead.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sorry but I don't know how to post pictures Could some one put one up for me so I don't disrupt the game? Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 17, 2006)

Just find one on Google or the like, and save it to your computer.
Then go to "manage attachments" at the bottom of the post, "browse" to find the picture in whatever folder you saved it to, and click upload.
When it's done, click "Submit Reply" as usual.


----------



## Ermundo (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn.....
Damn...
Damn...
Damn...
Damn...

There are atleast 5000 frikin posts. Does this thread ever,ever,ever,ever,ever,ever get old. 

(Please don't delete this since it's off topic, I had to tell you all)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 18, 2006)

> There are atleast 5000 frikin posts. Does this thread ever,ever,ever,ever,ever,ever get old



Quite simply: *NO.*

Feeling argumentative today, are we?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyway, when are we getting the next pic? It's been a few days.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 18, 2006)

If Ar-ffffffffnl doesn't post something by tomorrow I will. (Or somebody else can, whatever.)


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 19, 2006)

Go ahead and post one, please. I'm having puppy problems again


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 19, 2006)

Here ye go.  This one isn't so very hard.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 19, 2006)

> Trembling he looked up, in time to see a tall dark figure like a shadow against the stars


Frodo and the barrow-wight.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 19, 2006)

Thorondor_ said:


> Frodo and the barrow-wight.


Yeah, you know it.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 19, 2006)

http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=guessthepic4ew.jpg


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 19, 2006)

Gandalf, Gimli, Aragorn and Legolas. That wasn't too hard if I'm right.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Of all those, you correctly guessed only Gandalf.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 19, 2006)

Thorondor_ said:


> Of all those, you correctly guessed only Gandalf.



 What? You're kidding!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 20, 2006)

Hehe, I knew I was going to have fun. Keep guessing .


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 20, 2006)

Well it looks like a dwarf, an elf, and a man. Are you sure you're not mistaken? It has happened. Maybe Thorin?
If it is Gandalf, I think the others may be Bard and others from the Hobbit. Perhaps the elven-king (Thranduil) and a dwarf from the company, or Dain. Gloin, maybe, or Balin.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 20, 2006)

"This is the plan that he made in council with the Elvenking and with Bard; and with Dain, for the dwarf-lord now joined them..." - you may post the next question.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 20, 2006)

*breaks into a suspicious smile* Damn, you're clever!


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 20, 2006)

Well one of thems a dwalf and another is an elf im pretty sure so Im saying Gandalf, Thranduril, Ballin, and Bard

P.S. e.Blackstar im still using capitals


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay...but why would I post a question...I think I'll post a pic instead.
Here 'tis:


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 20, 2006)

Um...the Silmarils?  

Yes Maju, I'm very proud. Keep it up, man.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 20, 2006)

Got it in one...I will definetly get a harder pic next time. Anywho, Ms. Blackstar, you're up.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 20, 2006)

Noldor Returned? you just made a big stupid mistake lol to be nice about it. You kinda sorta didnt change the name of the file, and it was named: Sils.jpg. that kinda gives it away right there, and someone who has never seen heard or even read lord of the rings(who is this person, we must re-educate them!) would know the answer to that one lol, so yeah next time, give us all a challenge and name the file like guessthepic or somethin to that extent lol.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 21, 2006)

Really, EA? I didn't even notice!  
I'm a Ms, huh Noldor? Life gets more interesting every day.  

I think this one will be easy...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 21, 2006)

Earendil and Elwing (in swan form) ?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry bout my mistake anyway. [Why am I apologising?] It may or may not happen again.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 21, 2006)

Gees NR
I think that it is Earendil dont know why but he was the first name to mind.

P.S. e.Blackstar its Maji not Maju but it doesnt really matter.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 21, 2006)

Thorondor_ said:


> Earendil and Elwing (in swan form) ?



You know you're right.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes. Please post the new pic. I have no life and get extremely bored when there are days between pics.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 22, 2006)

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8310/guessthepic4of.jpg


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 22, 2006)

Its an elf...with a shield. Galadriel? Arwen? Luthien? Or perhaps Eowyn (Yes, I know she's not an elf)?


----------



## Sathos (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't think that's a shield. Earendil in Vingilot? It's not night or anything.. but that's my guess


----------



## baragund (Jan 23, 2006)

I believe it is the Maia Arien, who was chosen by the Valar to guide the vessel of the Sun (the last blossom of Laurelin). Here's the description of her from "Of the Sun and the Moon" in The Silmarillion:



> ...Arien had tended the golden flowers in the gardens of Vana, and watered them with the bright dews of Laurelin...
> 
> ...she was chosen because she had not feared the heats of Laurelin, and was unhurt by them, being from the beginning a spirit of fire, whom Melkor had not deceived nor drawn to his service. Too bright were the eyes of Arien for even the Eldar to look on, and leaving VAlinor she forsook the form and raiment which like the Valar she had worn there, and she was as a naked flame, terrible in the fullness of her splendour



Pretty intense stuff, don't you think?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 23, 2006)

You go baragund


----------



## baragund (Jan 25, 2006)

Try this on for size. The quality of the drawing isn't real good (I should talk! My drawings look no better than stick figures...) but it's an interesting little event in M-e history.

Who are these people and what is the setting?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 25, 2006)

Hrm, Grima and Saruman?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 25, 2006)

i would guess you're right, i mean its definatly not Arwen and Aragorn


----------



## baragund (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, that was fast! Thorondor gets it.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 26, 2006)

http://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tolkwhitetow0qf.jpg


----------



## ely (Jan 26, 2006)

Gates of Night?

EDIT: And I mean 'Door of Night' of course.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 26, 2006)

The Fell Beasts?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 27, 2006)

ely said:


> Gates of Night?
> 
> EDIT: And I mean 'Door of Night' of course.


 Yes - and who?


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 27, 2006)

Thor, I have seen that picture in the thread a few months ago. 
I couldn't guesss it but now I remember that it is Earendil and his ship at the Door of Night, as Ely mentioned


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 27, 2006)

Ingwë said:


> Thor, I have seen that picture in the thread a few months ago.
> I couldn't guesss it but now I remember that it is Earendil and his ship at the Door of Night, as Ely mentioned


Go ahead


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 30, 2006)

He is high elf  He is great, one of my favourite characters


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 30, 2006)

High elf, you say...hmmm...Gil-Galad? Elrond? Feanor?
I think I'll say Gil-Galad.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 30, 2006)

No, no, no  Older than Elrond  
My high elf lived in the First Age.


----------



## baragund (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmm... I think the leaves on the helm might be a hint. Also, he is heavily armed and armored so I'm thinking he is mainly a warrior.

Would he be Beleg Strongbow?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 30, 2006)

Turgon or Thingol? I think if it was Beleg, he would have a bow.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 31, 2006)

No, no. The elf on the pic came from Valinor. He's not Turgon.


----------



## baragund (Jan 31, 2006)

How about Fingolfin then? He was a big time warrior and the emphasis on depicting the sword might be nod toward Ringil.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 31, 2006)

One of the sons of Feanor?
I give up now, somebody else can struggle, I don't have the time


----------



## Sathos (Feb 1, 2006)

Is it Finrod?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 2, 2006)

He *is* Fingolfin. Baragund, it's your turn


----------



## baragund (Feb 2, 2006)

Who might this be?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 2, 2006)

Varda and the two lamps of the Valar?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 3, 2006)

I was gonna say that...just in case, I'll go Melian. Or Galadriel.


----------



## baragund (Feb 3, 2006)

Bada-boom, bada-bing... Ithy gets it!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 3, 2006)

What is this: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/6374/i8of.gif


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 3, 2006)

An island with a peak - I will go with the most famous one: Numenor.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm going with you on that Thorondor_
And if its not I'll cut my hair


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 4, 2006)

It isn't Numenor...there's a map of it in the Sil or UT, and it's more star shaped. I'm thinking Valinor.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 4, 2006)

Hehe, I guess you are right... but the name of the island is not Valinor .


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 4, 2006)

Take note of the mileage - It is far too small to be Numenor, let alone Valinor, which is not really an island to begin with.


----------



## ely (Feb 4, 2006)

Perhaps Tol Eressëa?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2006)

Is it the Isle of Balar?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 4, 2006)

'Mister' e.Blackstar's got it.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha, sweet.
That one took me several dozen minutes with my ginormous fold-out Sil map...I need to re-read that great holy book.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 4, 2006)

They would be Numenoreans...so I'd have to say Aldarion and his wife and father. Erendis I think her name is. The father is Tar-Meneldur.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 4, 2006)

Turgon, Idril and...hmm...Maeglin?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2006)

Ting ting, Ithy's right.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 4, 2006)

Curse not reading the Sil sooner!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 4, 2006)

What place is this and what is happening?

http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/2569/42458qo.jpg


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2006)

Would it happen to be Numenor falling into oblivion?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 5, 2006)

im pretty sure the gentleman above me is correct


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, I think she's correct too.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah, that's right- it's on the cover of my Sil. 

Darrell K. Sweet, for the '82 Tolkien Calendar


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 5, 2006)

As everyone else said already, you are correct!

Annaheru, welcome to the game, and welcome back to the forums after a short pause.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 5, 2006)

Rockin'.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 5, 2006)

Maglor casting the Silmaril into the sea .


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 5, 2006)

You know you're right. Go on.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 6, 2006)

http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15ix.jpg


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 6, 2006)

Gimli and Legolas in Aglarond?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 7, 2006)

Is it Turin and Mim?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 7, 2006)

Ithrynluin said:


> Gimli and Legolas in Aglarond?


Indeed .


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 7, 2006)

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/9571/x3rk.jpg


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 7, 2006)

I would say it's your favorite elf, but she doesn't look particulary praise-worthy here


----------



## baragund (Feb 7, 2006)

She looks like one of the Vala or Maia, but she looks too scary to fit the images of them that come to mind.

I'll take a shot in the dark and say... Uinen? 

Since her hair is spread all over the place...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 7, 2006)

She's neither my favourite, nor an elf.  

Keep guessing, fellas.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 7, 2006)

No idea. Is she a Maia or Vala?


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 7, 2006)

?Nienor (aka Niniel)?


----------



## baragund (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll stick with my thinking that she is one of the gods. How about Nienna? But she is associated with sorrow and this picture is more wrathful. (Is that a word? )


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 7, 2006)

baragund said:


> I'll stick with my thinking that she is one of the gods. How about Nienna? But she is associated with sorrow and this picture is more wrathful. (Is that a word? )


 
Now it is, if it wasn't already.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 8, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> No idea. Is she a Maia or Vala?



I cannot claim with any certainty _what_ she is, because we are not told. However, we can at least state she is no Vala. Keep guessing folks, and keep in mind her somewhat malignant appearance.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't really know and I don't really care about this one anymore.


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 9, 2006)

*The woman of Secret Shadow - Thuringwethil!*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 9, 2006)

Bravo, Ingwë, you've got it!


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 9, 2006)

That would explain why I couldn't place it- I've always envisioned her in bat form.


----------



## baragund (Feb 9, 2006)

Uhhh, who is Thuringwethil? Is she one of those super-obscure BOLT characters?


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 9, 2006)

She was Sauron's messanger to Morgoth- Luthien wore her "bat costume" when she and Beren waltzed into Angband.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 9, 2006)

baragund said:


> Uhhh, who is Thuringwethil? Is she one of those super-obscure BOLT characters?



She's actually in the Sil, the story of Beren and Luthien.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, once again, more evidence of why I need to read the Sil again.


----------



## baragund (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool! I looked it up and here is her description:



> She was the messenger of Sauron, and was wont to fly in vampire's form to Angband; and her great fingered wings were barbed at each joint's end with an iron claw.



I've read The Silmarillion who knows how many times over the years and this completely blew by me. Who would have thought Sauron had a girlfriend?

Seriously, I find this little snippet fascinating. Who was she? Was she a Maia? Was she really _just_ a messenger or was she more like a trusted assistant or companion? And what ever became of her?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 9, 2006)

baragund said:


> Seriously, I find this little snippet fascinating. Who was she? Was she a Maia? Was she really _just_ a messenger or was she more like a trusted assistant or companion? And what ever became of her?


The part that I want to know more about is the mention of "vampire form". I'd never before gotten the impression that vampires figured anywhere in Middle-Earth.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 9, 2006)

baragund said:


> Seriously, I find this little snippet fascinating. Who was she? Was she a Maia? Was she really _just_ a messenger or was she more like a trusted assistant or companion? And what ever became of her?



Well, if I remember correctly, Luthien came to Angband "wearing" Thuringwethil's body, so that would mean she perished. Though the description you provide does seem to indicate that her vampire form was chosen, not imposed, so I think it's likely she was a lesser Maia, who may or may not have recuperated (much like Sauron did) depending on the potence of her spirit.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 9, 2006)

> Her cloak was used as Luthien's disguise when she entered Angband on the Quest of the Silmaril. Thuringwethil was a Maia vampire messenger of Sauron. She had two bat-wings that were barbed with an iron claw at each joint.



thats what wikipedia says, so are we correct in saying her body was worn or was it her cloak? hmmm this calls for an emergency topic on the silmarillion discussion thread! *runs off to the thread before anyone else does*


and now back to our originally scheduled forumness ing


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree with Ithy that she was a lesser Maia (cf Commentary on Canto XIII, Lay of Leithian):


> Luthien's naming herself Thuringwethil to Morgoth is notable. In The Silmarillion the bat-fell which Huan brought from Tol-in-Gaurhoth was that of Thuringwethil. "she was the messenger of Sauron, and was wont to fly in vampire's form to Angband', whereas in the Lay as I have noticed 'the bat-wings are only said to be such as bear up Thu's messengers, and are not associated with a particular or chief messenger'. It seems possible that in the Lay Luthien devised this name ('she of hidden shadow') as a riddling description of herself, and that this led to the conception of the bat-messenger from the Wizard's Isle to Angband named Thuringwethil; but there is no proof of this. With the: "sylphine maidens of the Air/ whose wings in Varda's heavenly hall/ in rhythmic movement beat and fall", cf. the tale of The Coming of the Valar and the Building of Valinor , where it is said that with Manwe and Varda there entered the world 'many of those lesser Vali who loved them and had played nigh them and attuned their music to theirs, and these are the Manir and the Suruli, the sylphs of the airs and of the winds'.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 10, 2006)

Can we have another picture ASAP I have no life


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 10, 2006)

baragund said:


> Cool! I looked it up and here is her description:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read The Silmarillion who knows how many times over the years and this completely blew by me. Who would have thought Sauron had a girlfriend?


 
Well, I suppose he would. He has a lot of spare time, and they say that behind every great man there is a great woman. And yes, I know that neither of them are of the race of men.


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you, Ithy  I like 'bravo'. It is bulgarian word, too


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 10, 2006)

Eledhwen also know as Morwen


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 10, 2006)

Cheater! (I can read it, too....)


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 11, 2006)

You may post...


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 11, 2006)

Urambo Tauro said:


> Cheater! (I can read it, too....)


 
I can't help it! the little letters burned a hole in my brain: they ached for expression. 

Anyway (in recompense) this should be an easy one


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 11, 2006)

Gondolin...


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 11, 2006)

aye, continue.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 11, 2006)

Two characters are to be identified...


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 12, 2006)

What do you mean Thorondor do you mean the man in the forground and the carving in the rock down the bottom of a head because the man is of course Tuor but im not sure who is carved in the rock.
In the book it says that an elf called Voronwe came with Tuor but in the pi there is no other as far as i can tell.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 12, 2006)

Wrong era, people, place...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 12, 2006)

Thorondor_ said:


> Two characters are to be identified...



_Where_?  I see no image?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 12, 2006)

http://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=14qe2.jpg

How the heck did the previous picture disappear??


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 12, 2006)

I have no idea how it disappeared - I've never seen it in your initial post to begin with.

Is the man sitting Denethor and the one in the fore Faramir?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 12, 2006)

You've got it, master Ithy .


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 12, 2006)

Guess the location and person:

http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/6931/whowhere1py.jpg


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 12, 2006)

Gollum in the Dead Marshes


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree with Annaheru, and I'd like to mention that that picture is beautiful in a creepy sort of way.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 12, 2006)

Correct. Proceed.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 13, 2006)

Men of Numenor...and an elf? Gil-galad, if it is.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 13, 2006)

guess which one


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 13, 2006)

Very beautiful picture... I have no idea where is this but I guess it is in Beleriand, in one of the great forests? And that yellow tree... It glitters... Maybe I need sleep but is that *Laurelin* or just the Sun is behind that great tree? I have always imagined the Two Trees looking more like trees but probably the aauthor of the picture doesn't think so...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 13, 2006)

One of the Lamps of the Valar.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 13, 2006)

correct, can you guess which one (just for props )?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 13, 2006)

Laurelin???


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 14, 2006)

Laurelin is one of the Trees, not one of the Lamps


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry, I wasn't paying enough attention. I just skimmed the last few posts.


----------



## baragund (Feb 14, 2006)

The pine trees give kind of a northern feel to the picture. I'll say this particular lamp is Iluin.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 14, 2006)

correct. proceed


----------



## baragund (Feb 15, 2006)

*Cackles fiendishly*

What's going on here? Tell me where this is and who is seeing it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 16, 2006)

is it the battle of the pelennor fields (the one in front of minas tirith) and Rohan is looking on?


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it is pippin looking on through th Palantir at Minas Tirith


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, let's look at it closely. There's a city on the right hand side, which looks like either Minas Tirith or Osgiliath. There are little figures all over the place, and what looks to be a forest. Then of course, we have the huge black tower in the back, with a black cloud around it. So I'm thinking Osgiliath as looked on by Faramir.


----------



## baragund (Feb 16, 2006)

You're all in the right ball park but not quite there. I'll let you twist in the wind a while longer before dropping hints...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2006)

Then I'll go Aragorn as he looks through the Palantir, and shows himself to Sauron.


----------



## baragund (Feb 16, 2006)

Not Aragorn. Another member of the Fellowship at another location.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 16, 2006)

i'd say its Pippin riding on Shadowfax with Gandalf and he sees Minas Tirith and Osigiliath from afar. Oh and you can see the sea in the background.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 17, 2006)

On the right it's Minas Tirith and on the left is Minas Morgul someone (later to be named in this post) is looking out from Osgiliath.
I think its the Witch King looking out just after they have conquered Osgiliath.

It could also be someone else...

It could be Boromir looking out on his beloved White City (Minas Tirth) and the hated City of Death (Minas Morgul). This was just after they had reconquered the east side of the river where Osgiliath is.

Hey I'm probebly wrong but who cares I'm not going to write that much in this thread again most likely


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 17, 2006)

what Frodo sees from Amon Hen? (all the little knots of fighting figures suggested this one to me brain)


----------



## baragund (Feb 17, 2006)

Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding!!!

Annaheru gets it! This is Frodo's vision from Amon Hen. He correctly identified the fight between the Uruk-hai and the rest of the Fellowship.

I've seen several pieces of this artist's work and they all have the same abstract / impressionistic feel about them. An interesting change from the fantasy-based airbrush-type illustrations we see more often.

Majimaune, don't go away all mad like. It's great just seeing all of the different impressions of Middle-earth from various artists. It certainly helps me form better pictures in my mind of the elements of Tolkien's world. Who cares if you may not be a wiz at guessing the pictures!


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 17, 2006)

one of the problems with joining this game late (coupled with a fair amount of laziness) is not knowing exactly what's already been put up. Anywho here goes.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 17, 2006)

Ermm... hum.... Gandalf? And the balrong on the bridge maybe????


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmm...the helm doesn't seem typical of Gandalf...nor is the hair white/grey. The white pillars remind me of Gondolin. I'll go with Glorfindel vs a Balrog.

A good portrayal of the Balrog in any case, and one I haven't seen before.


----------



## baragund (Feb 17, 2006)

No, no, Thorondor. This guys a virile warrior type. Check out the blonde hair, fancy helm and shield.

I'm thinking it's Glorfindel and the Balrog after the sack of Gondolin.

If I happen to be right, I forfeit my next picture to anybody who gets here first. I will be internetless until Tuesday.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 17, 2006)

Baragund, my friend, we posted the very same guess at the exact same time. It is no administrator trick but mere chance, in honest!


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 17, 2006)

well the tie was correct, but since baragund is going on sabatical the problem goes bye-bye. . . Ithy 'tis yours.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 17, 2006)

http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/5179/g7tl.jpg


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 17, 2006)

I would guess differently, but no other elf from that era jumps out at me as doing that sort of thing.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 17, 2006)

Um... Could it be some of the dwaves of Moria, Durin, Vs. the Balrog that is in LotR.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 17, 2006)

The burning of Osgiliath?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 18, 2006)

It's not a burning of anything, the smoke is misleading I suppose.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 18, 2006)

Well we have ships, so I that narrows it down a bit. Lindor, maybe? Or Elendil and his sons, leaving Numenor for Middle-Earth?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 18, 2006)

Negative...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 18, 2006)

Then is it Feanor stealing the ships?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 18, 2006)

It's not that either. Nothing especially relevant has happened at this location...


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 18, 2006)

there seems to be some sort of assault going on (the scaffolds and figures to the right)

is it Cirdan escaping the destruction of the Falas?



As Ithy posts a negative while I write


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 18, 2006)

On a completely unrelated note: the last picture I posted was actually Ecthelion and Gothmog . . . but I left a cryptic note to myself, and _I_ confused it with Glorfindel . 

I figured I should confess my sin, and not permanently mislabel someone's art . . .


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a feeling you're right.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 18, 2006)

Ecthelion and the Balrog would probably have been the next guess.  

About the drawing at hand, if there is a battle going on it is not noted in the title. All I'm looking for is the name of the place. Cirdan is close, but incorrect.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 18, 2006)

Surely there can't be too many more. I can't think of other scenes, so someone else hurry up and remember.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 18, 2006)

hmm, let's see, already mentioned:

Alqualonde 
Numenor
Lindon (Mithlond and Harlond are in Lindon)
Falas (Brithombar and Eglarest)
Osgiliath

not mentioned so far:
Umbar
Dol Amroth
Vinyamar


Any of the above (if so, I'll try an' guess which)? If not, I'm stumped.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, if this is a whole-sale:Tharbad /Edhellond /Ethring /Linhir /Pelargir ?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 19, 2006)

is it The Dark Tower of Mordor Barad-Dur? nothing much happened there except this big eye thing set itself up on top working to destroy and conquer the entire land in the middle of the world coincidentally named Middle Earth


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 19, 2006)

None of those are correct. I'll let you simmer in doubt a while longer, as I have already dropped a hint. I'll give another one: the place was built by one of the Calaquendi.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 19, 2006)

Araman or Avathar?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

Now, this isn't one of those times where the pic-poster accidentally missed the correct answer is it?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 20, 2006)

Noldor_returned, I hope it isn't!  

Anyhow, as a reminder, think Beleriand, built by one of the Calaquendi. It really oughtn't be this difficult.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 20, 2006)

the original Minas Tirith


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 20, 2006)

Minas Tirith is not along the coast. _But_ (hint hint) you're along the correct path as to the person who built it.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 20, 2006)

If it's Barad Nimras I feel really stupid for not putting it down earlier, but I always imagined that as a solitary tower with nothing much around it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes it is Barad Nimras. The 'something to do with Cirdan' is that it's by the sea, but more importantly, in the realm of the Falas. It was constructed by Finrod Felagund to watch out for any naval attacks Morgoth might have launched. However, since the Dark Lord never devised any such strategy, nothing much happened at this tower, except that it was run down by orks.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

Finally, we have the answer!


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey some of you might remember this pic and I cant find the page so I looked it up in google.
In google it says that it is Huan and Beren, but going through a book in art today I saw it and I was like thats in guess the pic and in (the book I mean) here its a picture from the Renacences (not sure if I spelt it right).
Oh well I thought you would like to know.

PS Heres the pic


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 22, 2006)

so yeah i dont understand the point of it...doesn't look anything like LOTR, kinda looks like a bloe cow with a tattoo of a white cow and the wicked witch of the west and some barf on the bottom and all lol and people walking either on the back of a pig or someone's pink tongue...

you dont expect us to guess this do ya?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh come on!

Huan and Beren


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 22, 2006)

*whispers*
hey guys, although Majuthingy didn't make himself very clear, you don't need to guess that one. (Which is good, because he said what it was in the post, not to mention that we've had it before anyway.)

Annaheru's turn is next, but I suppose if she doesn't post soon Ithy or someone will have to go.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 22, 2006)

well that was pointless  i mean i know he named it, but i dont get how you can get beren and haun out of it, i mean like unless its actually stated, it kindal ooks like a picasso to me or somethin, real abstract and kinda ugh


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 22, 2006)

actually E, it's a he (the name's a pun in Quenya)

guess that city


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 22, 2006)

*bows* I most sincerely apoligise...those darn pronouns are so tricky.  


> it kindal ooks like a picasso to me or somethin, real abstract and kinda ugh


I believe it's a Chagall?
ps-I do _so_ hate to be anal, but is it really possible that you're 18, Erestor, and haven't yet learned to capitilize/form a sentence properly?

I'll have to think about that picture, though...(and I'm sure that by the time I shout "Eureka!", Thor, Ithy, or baragund with have it.)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 22, 2006)

Possibly Hollin? Or another place, like the capital of Valinor which I can't remember?


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 22, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> *bows* I most sincerely apoligise...those darn pronouns are so tricky.


 
aren't they though? Actually it's not a big deal, and some times it's an advantage, like when I play online chess: a certain portion of the people I play assume I'm female and don't take me seriously (isn't that sad? )- until I kick their --s.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 22, 2006)

This picture looks run down and like it once was great. I would guess that it is Osgiliath(sp?). 

^^^There are your capitals and complete sentences Mr. Blackstar . And don't worry about being anal lol, it's fine, I was low on caffeine.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 23, 2006)

With the pic I put up I was just stating that it wasnt a pic from Lotr, Sil or UT.

Oh well just people guess the next pic cause I have no idea


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 23, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> With the pic I put up I was just stating that it wasnt a pic from Lotr, Sil or UT.



If it was meant to be Huan and Beren, then of course it's from the Sil!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 24, 2006)

Umm yes, these are supposed to be pics FROM LOTR, Sil, UT, and HOME, so just wondering, why would you post a picture thats not from these? I would guess that this pic is most likely of Huan and Beren if others have said it is but I myself dont see the resemblence. Next pic please.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok it can die now leave it alone and guess the pic that we're meant to be guessing


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 24, 2006)

I think what Majimaune was saying is that the picture was painted before Tolkien's time, so how was it possible for it to be Huan and Beren.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 24, 2006)

That painting by Marc Chagall is titled _I and the Village_ and was created in 1911. Thus it should be clear that it can't have anything to do with Tolkien. For more misleading "Tolkien paintings" try this. 

As to the current image, Osgiliath seems like the most obvious guess to me as well. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 24, 2006)

Osgiliath it is not. keep on guessing.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes that is what I was saying. It was painted before Sil was written so it couldn't be a lotr pic that is why I brought it up because it is in this thread somewhere and thats why it was so hard to guess because it is not from Sil

Thankyou it is now dead ok


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, there's a sort of lake looking thing, so it can't be Minas Tirith, Edoras, anywhere in the Shire, Mordor, Mirkwood, Lothlorien. Is it Lake Town, or Dale? Dale, I'd say.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 25, 2006)

Give us a hint would you, Annaheru


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 25, 2006)

nothing right so far.

here's your hint: it was a major trading center


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 27, 2006)

Wheres a major trading centre in ME as far as I can think is Dale when its in the Dessolation of the Dragon and thats not very far. So unless theres somewhere in one of the books that I missed I wont guess again with this pic


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll shoot in the dark and go with Erebor.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 27, 2006)

nope, ya'll are cold, too cold for this pic


----------



## baragund (Feb 27, 2006)

Did we establish that the latest picture is *not* Osgiliath? It looks like a dead ringer for Osgiliath after that city was abandoned in the late Third Age to me.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 27, 2006)

It looked like an Osgiliath doppelganger to me as well, but unfortunately it's not it.

Tharbad?


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 27, 2006)

It is indeed Tharbad. I think the bridge is deceiving, but that's what the author called it.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay then. We have a new pic to guess.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey can some one post the next pic


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, here is the next one: http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/7220/7663do.jpg


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 6, 2006)

I think that they are elves and one of them is the ruler of gondolin (cant think of the name) although I'm probebly wrong.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, they are elves, but keep guessing.


----------



## baragund (Mar 6, 2006)

The red hair of the guy on the right is significant. I'm pretty sure it's one of the Feanorians but I can't remember which one.

I think the red haired guy is Maedhros. If that's correct, then the other one should be Maglor. They were alway pretty tight with each other.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2006)

You've got it. The colour of Maedhros' hair is pretty memorable, extraordinary even.


----------



## baragund (Mar 6, 2006)

Whoo-Whee!! Talk about pulling a rabbit out of the hat! 

And now, for something completely different....

What does this image represent?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2006)

It's an emblem of some sort, but I can't tell whose house it represents. 

Idril Celebrindal?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 6, 2006)

Hrm... the seats of the valar at Mahanaxar? Though what is Melkor doing there... :/
Or maybe the creation of the valar? One of the broideries of Miriel?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2006)

I hadn't even noticed the names of the Valar until Thorondor mentioned them! It seems like this could be an emblem of the Aratar, the eight greatest Valar, but Melkor doesn't seem to fit the bill.


----------



## baragund (Mar 6, 2006)

Thorondor is on the right track. The emblem is a representation of an event.

What did _all _of the Valar do together?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it some kind of abstract representation of the Music of Iluvatar?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 7, 2006)

The creation of Ea/Arda?


----------



## baragund (Mar 7, 2006)

Whoo - Hoo! Outstanding work, Blackstar!! 

I thought you guys would be chewing on this for a while but you zeroed in on it right away.

Now, all you need to do is tell me which theme... (heh, heh, heh)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 7, 2006)

Is it:


> Things greater and more wonderful than he had yet revealed


Because that is the only theme I can find.


----------



## baragund (Mar 7, 2006)

Not exactly, NR. 

Read through the first pages of the Ainulandale and you will find a description of three themes of music that have been played by the Ainur with the promise of a fourth that will be played by _Everybody_ after the end of the World. Tell me which theme is best represented by the picture.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, in the second and the third, it was (almost) only Melkor and Eru. I would say the first theme.


----------



## baragund (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm not sure about Melkor and Eru being the the predominant, let alone the only, players of the second and third themes. Here are the descriptions of the second theme from the published Silmarillion:



> ...and a new them began amid the storm, like and yet unlike to the former theme, and it gathered power and had new beauty. But the discord of Melkor rose in uproar and contended with it, and again there was a war of sound more violent than before, until many of the Ainur were dismayed and sang no longer, and Melkor had the mastery.



And here is the third:



> ...a third theme grew amid the confusion, and it was rippling of gentle sounds in delicate melodies; but it could not be quenched, and it took to itself power and profundity. And it seemed at last that there were two musics progressing at one time before the seat of Iluvataar, and they were utterly at variannce.



The description of the third theme goes on to describe the two different musics and how they were at war with each other until Eru stopped everything with "one chord, deeper than the Abyss, higher than the Firmament..."

These descriptions tell me that although Melkor corrupted the themes and tried to get mastery over them, all of the Ainur took part in the playing.

Anyhoo, Thorondor got it right by guessing it is the First Theme. I think the symmetry and harmony of the patterns and the listing of all of those who would go on to become the Valar would be the hints.

_Can you tell I have a lot of time to put into this? That's because I'm home from work with a sick 7 year old and I'm being "Mr. Mom" today! _


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 8, 2006)

Alright then... let's try this one: 
http://img450.imageshack.us/my.php?image=guessthepic8nv.jpg


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Mar 8, 2006)

You won't show us the rest of the pic, huh? 
Yeah, that would probably give it away....


----------



## baragund (Mar 9, 2006)

Would it be Fingon going to rescue Maedhros?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, one more hero to nominate


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 9, 2006)

Fingon flying to rescue Maedhros on Thorondor?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 9, 2006)

You are right, Ithy .


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 9, 2006)

Nah, bar nailed this one, I just pushed his guess along a little.


----------



## baragund (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, Ithy! 

Who are these two wacky guys and what is the setting?

I just _love_ this particular artist. Definitely in my top 3 of favorite Tolkien illustrators.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 10, 2006)

Does this happen near Angband?


----------



## baragund (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll go so far as to say it takes place in Middle-earth west of Ered Luin.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it Huor and Hurin fighting to let Fingon or who every it was get away?


----------



## baragund (Mar 13, 2006)

Nope. Wrong race.


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 13, 2006)

Maedhros and Maglor after they seize the Silmarils from Eonwe's camp.


----------



## baragund (Mar 14, 2006)

Heyyyy! Annaheru gets it! 

The guy on the left holding the glowing package should have tipped everyone off.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 14, 2006)

baragund said:


> The guy on the left holding the glowing package should have tipped everyone off.



I hadn't even noticed that. I thought it was just light bouncing off of them in a strange way. But it's a pretty cool picture.


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah, I look at all the people around them and didn't see orcs- that's what tipped me off, the shiny package made me sure (when I noticed it).

Here's a new one, this is a specific spot on a specific river:


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 15, 2006)

The Cave that was used by Tuor when he travelled to Gondolin? And the falls... Very beautiful picture, but I cannot remember the names.


----------



## baragund (Mar 15, 2006)

Could it be the gates of Sirion? 

Yes, it's a beautiful picture but not very plausible. Rivers tend to cut through soil and rock to make gorges, canyons and valleys. They don't burrow under them.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 15, 2006)

The Caves of Narog maybe?


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 15, 2006)

It is the Gates of Sirion.

"But some twenty-five leagues east of the gorge of Nargothrond Sirion fell from the north in a mighty fall below the Meres, and then he plunged suddenly underground into great tunnels that the weight of his falling water delved; and he issued again three leagues southward with great noise and smoke _through rocky arches at the foot of the hills_ which are called the Gates of Sirion." Of Beleriand and its Realms, Sil (emphasis added)

I guess the problem lies in the writing, not the picture.


----------



## baragund (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry for the delay! 

Here is another one from the same artist. Who are these two people? It's tricky and you will have to look at it from a different point of view to figure it out.

If you are familiar with this artist's work and you know the picture, please hold off on giving the answer, at least for a while. I'd like to see if folks who haven't seen it before can piece it together.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 21, 2006)

Well we have a man and a young boy with black hair, so it's one of the kings of the line of Numenor. So it's a king of Numenor, Arnor or Gondor, and they're looking at a white tree. That eliminates the later Kings of Arnor for my deduction. Although they weren't kings in Numenor, I would have to say Elendil and Isildur. I could be wrong, but I'll stay with Elendil and Isildur.


----------



## baragund (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent deduction, NR! You're doing a great job using your noodle to solve the puzzle. You're not quite there but you're on the right track.

Consider the white tree. Would Isildur and Elendil be looking at a dead tree?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 21, 2006)

would I be so correct as to say Boromir and his father Denethor?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 21, 2006)

From your saying "Look at it from a different angle", I'm going to guess that it's Aragorn and Eldarion. (Looking at the 'new' White Tree.)

???


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys if NR's not quite there I was thinking it could be the 'next generation' so to speek so I thought it could be Isildur and his nephew (can't think of his name at the moment) who take over the south kingdom of Gondor before Isildur heads north.


----------



## baragund (Mar 22, 2006)

Erestor gets it!

It's Boromir as a boy with his father. I was struck with how well the artist portrayed Denethor with all of the troubles of his dwindling country on his shoulders, and the young Boromir being all awe-struck and getting prepared to take on that burden.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 23, 2006)

ok here ya go, hope its hard enough....


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 23, 2006)

Um is it (although I'm probebly wrong) is it Tuor as he's brought as a boy to Gondolin and The two people are the king and queen of Gondolin.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 23, 2006)

Well... Tuor apparently met Turgon in the Tower of the king, Maeglin was on his right and Idril, the king's daughter, on his left.

I would go with Beren and Thingol, but the setting doesn't fit any better.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 23, 2006)

No and no, i'll just say that certain details in the illustration should be a give away, though i think maybe the auther might have (IM NOT SAYING THIS IS RIGHT) but i think maybe the artist may have mad the one person too young looking, not sure though, so dont take that as a clue i could be wrong


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2006)

Using my deductive powers once again, with what looks like a Black Sword being brought to the boy, I would say it's Turin coming to Doriath, in front of Melian and whatsisname, Thingol. Am i right? Go on, say it. If I'm wrong, well that's another story.


----------



## baragund (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with NR. The sword is the tip-off. But if it's not Turin in front of Thingol and Melian, then I would say it is Beren in front of Thingol and Melian.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 24, 2006)

NR got it, like I said, I think the author may have made Turin too young or something, and I looked in wikipedia and the tolkiengateway, and i couldnt find anything on Turin meeting with those in Doriath as a young boy like in this pic, but I assume thas who it is. Sorry for any inconvienince. Anyways, go ahead NR and good job.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 24, 2006)

Of course the Elves are Thingol, Melian and Luthien. The men is Beren Barahir... I have posted this picture before


----------



## baragund (Mar 24, 2006)

EA, Turin spent a good part of his childhood in Doriath. He was even a kind of adopted son to Thingol and Melian. Morwen sent him there when she realized she could not raise him in his birthplace of Dor-lomin. Here is a piece of the Turin story in the published Silmarillion:



> ...Morwen feared greatly that Turin would be taken from her and enslaved. Therefore it came into her heart to send him away in secret, and to beg King Thingol to harbour him, for Beren son of Barahir was her father's kinsman...



And then when he reaches Menegroth:



> Then Thingol received Turin, and took him even to his own fostering, in honour of Hurin the Steadfast; for Thingol's mood was changed towards the houses of the Elf-friends.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2006)

Here it is:
Tell me who it is and where they are. I will only say yes if both are answered.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 25, 2006)

That would Finrod awakening the Men with his harp, in a valley among the foothills of the mountains, in the north of Ossiriand.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 25, 2006)

You got it. Fairly quickly too. Your go Thorondor.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 25, 2006)

Thans Baragund, like I said, I was not completely sure of Turin's background(even though ive read the sil 3 times, its a lot to learn/study and all) so yeah, can't wait to see the next pic.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 26, 2006)

I apologise for the poor image quality, I don't have here a proper editing tool:
http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=guessthepic13yv.png


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 26, 2006)

Earendil in Tirion.

If it is, I bequeath my turn to the first comer, I'll be in limbo for about a week.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 26, 2006)

Good one


----------



## baragund (Mar 27, 2006)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Thans Baragund, like I said, I was not completely sure of Turin's background(even though ive read the sil 3 times, its a lot to learn/study and all) so yeah, can't wait to see the next pic.



My pleasure, EA 

Don't feel bad about missing stuff in that book even after reading several times. It's been over 25 years since the first time I read it and I'm still finding stuff in there I didn't know about or had forgotten! Every time I read a passage, I get a better (or at least different) understanding of it.

Since Annaheru threw open the floor to the first comer, I'll go ahead and post a new picture. Here's another one from my favorite Tolkien artist. If you want to see more of her stuff, here is her web site: http://tolkien.com.pl/kasiopea/

Who are these people and what is the setting?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 27, 2006)

The fellowship defending against the warg attack, after they left the Redhorn gate?


----------



## baragund (Mar 27, 2006)

That's it. This picture might have had people scratching their heads more if it was posted when the movies were all the rage. But since most folks around here know their way around the books so well, it's pretty easy to figure out.

I still like the picture, though...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 28, 2006)

http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=119gu.jpg


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, that's Bard of the Lakemen from the Hobbit cartoon.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 28, 2006)

Ar-Feiniel said:


> Hey, that's Bard of the Lakemen from the Hobbit cartoon.


Oh yeah? Well, let's see you


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 28, 2006)

I wish you could but I still haven't figured out how to post pictures. Unless some one wants to try to explain it to me again go ahead and post another picture.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll have a go at explaining:
When you click on post reply and there's the normal text box and all the options, on the top row of options there's a paperclip. Click on the paperclip and it opens a new window. In that window theres a list of how much you're allowed to upload. In a small text box with an browse option next to it, you can get your pictures. Wherever you saved it on your own hard drive, you can go get it. Click on browse and it will take you to the C:drive, then you can go from there. This will only work on the computer you saved it on, so make sure you do it on that one. Once you've found the picture, click on the upload option on the side. When it's done, close that window with the option "close this window", and you should be back at the post reply screen. From that screen, click on the arrow next to the paperclip, and it should show the file name for whatever you uploaded. Click on the file, and it will insert it into your text box. Then you just finish posting like normal.

Hope that helps 

A few hints: if you can't remember all these instructions, you can click on the tag for the post reply screen and go down to read the last 15 posts. Just follow my instructions exactly as I said, and you shouldn't have a problem.
Make sure when you save your pic, name it gtp or guess or something that doesn't give away your answer. Otherwise (and I have done this) your pic will be easy to guess because the name of what it is will be there. For instance, if you save a pic of Smaug under the name Smaug, when you post the file, it will show Smaug.

Hope you can understand all this and get it right.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, I hope this works .


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 28, 2006)

Just a shot in the dark but I'll say a Nazgul. First of all, there are some bird type things flying around in the sky, and he/it just looks evil, but doesn't quite seem to have the power of Morgoth or Sauron. The horn looking things seem strange though, so I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 29, 2006)

I think that it is *says jokingly (is that a word)* _Death._ It was just a thing that popped into my mind as I looked at it cause as far as I know Nazgul dont have sythes. So my real guess is... The mouth of Sauron


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 29, 2006)

And you are right, Majimaune. It is the Mouth of Sauron.


----------



## baragund (Mar 29, 2006)

Isn't it also the cover of a Molly Hatchet album? (Boy am I dating myself here!)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 29, 2006)

Who's Molly Hatchet?


----------



## baragund (Mar 30, 2006)

Groan!!! God, I feel old... 

Molly Hatchet was (I should say _is_) a southern rock band who had a few hits back in the 80s. If you're familiar with bands like Lynyrd Skynyrd or 38 Special, you'll get the idea of what they're like. "Flirtin' With Disaster" was probably their biggest hit.

I drank a lot of beer back in the day listening to them. If you google them you'll find out more than you'd care to know about them.

...and the last picture _is_ the cover art of one of their albums.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 30, 2006)

SKYNYRD'S AWESOME! you know the name Lynyrd Skynyrd was one of the band member's old gym coaches? and thats how they got the name for the band.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks, Baragund. I know who Molly Hatchet is(or was) but I've never seen any cover art. I wish I could remember the site I got it from cos this guy claimed this was his vision of what Sauron's lieutenant looked like


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a picture yay!!!
Hope its hard, if it isnt I wont do anything.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 31, 2006)

Well there's a man on a white horse, and he's dressed for battle. Is it Eorl and his horse, the chief of the Mearas?


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 31, 2006)

No its not try again.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 1, 2006)

Eomer maybe?


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 3, 2006)

Nope. I'll give you a clue... its an elf


----------



## baragund (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmmmm... Not much to go on. The emblem on the shield would be a good hint but I can't make out what it is.

The heavy chain mail strikes me as a more "mannish" thing than Elvish so I'm thinking this fellow might be from a house who deals a lot with Men, or perhaps Dwarves. 

How about Maglor? Being in the northeast corner of Beleriand he would have had dealings with both Dwarves and Men and their "technology" might have rubbed off on how he armed himself.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 3, 2006)

turgon of gondolin?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 4, 2006)

The emblem (to me) looks like a crow/raven, if that helps anyone. I'll take another guess at Fingolfin. I have no idea why though.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 5, 2006)

No, no, and... No. But NR you where the closest so far.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 5, 2006)

Then if that's wrong, how about Fingon?


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 6, 2006)

Nope try again (theres not that many with similar names is there)


----------



## baragund (Apr 6, 2006)

How about Finrod?


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 7, 2006)

Nooooo! Come on people I wouldnt think that it would be that hard (but then again I know it).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 7, 2006)

ok this is gonna be a nutty guess cause its probly way wrong. 

Feanor


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 8, 2006)

No No No No No No No No No No No No. Come on people!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Maji, how about giving clues for a change??


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok.
He's an Elf, He's in Sil but I'm not sure about UT, and NR (Noldor_returned) has been the closest.
That good. Can I go back and listen to Greenday?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm guessing it starts with an "F". We know it isn't Feanor, Finrod, Fingon or Fingolfin. I'm assuming it isn't Finwe, which leaves Finarfin. So...is it Finarfin?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 12, 2006)

ARAHAHAHHAHAHH!! I'm back! I've been gone far to long. Anyway guys, great pic out rght now, I'll go do some thinking. Be back later... God missed you guys.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 13, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> I'm guessing it starts with an "F". We know it isn't Feanor, Finrod, Fingon or Fingolfin. I'm assuming it isn't Finwe, which leaves Finarfin. So...is it Finarfin?


Yes its Finarfin go and find a new pic NR.

Finally


----------



## baragund (Apr 14, 2006)

Now wait a sec...

Finarfin stayed in Aman after the exile of the Noldor and ruled the remnant of his people in Tirion. What's he doing in chain mail?


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont know. Thats just what the picture said it was. OK?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 15, 2006)

Well here we go:
View attachment 4689
Sorry it's so small. But that only makes it harder right? I'll give out clues if I think you need 'em.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 15, 2006)

Ooh, that's difficult to discern, so I think we should be entitled to 3-guesses-in-1.  Perhaps Maedhros and Maglor? Celegorm and Curufin? Elladan and Elrohir?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 16, 2006)

Fair enough, but all wrong. I like your pic btw.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 16, 2006)

Its so small you cant see them properly. Sure you cant get it bigger? Oh well. I dont know who it is but I think I know what they _are._ Are they elven folks Master Noldor


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 18, 2006)

probly completely wrong but ill say glordindel and erestor because ive seen a lot of pics of them together, for some reason theres a bunch of idiots on google that have pics of them in gay poses together. I was lookin for an avatar (mines of Erestor from the movies btw) and and thers like all these messed up pics of these two together and its just blah a disgrace to Professor Tolkien and his Masterpiece


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 18, 2006)

Is it Gilgalad and that other guy ummmmm? whats-is-name?! Thats annoying. Had it and then it went cause my computer screwed up and I got angry at it (as you do). I'll post if I remember.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry, but I got it wrong. Ithrynluin is right, it was Elladan and Elrohir. When I found the pic I glanced at it and I thought it said Elrond and Elros. Sorry, from the bottom of my heart, peeps. Ithrynluin's go.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 19, 2006)

*“Fool of a Took! Throw yourself in next time, and rid us of your stupidity!”*


hehe dont worry its ok, we've all done it


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 19, 2006)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> *“Fool of a Took! Throw yourself in next time, and rid us of your stupidity!”*
> hehe dont worry its ok, we've all done it


I haven't (not yet anyway). Nice one NR you complain about people doing that and then you do it.


----------



## baragund (Apr 28, 2006)

Ithy, it's your turn to post a picture. Will you put one up or would you like to open it up to the first taker?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 28, 2006)

I did not check back to the thread after initially being told my guess was incorrect - hence the delay.

Where is this: http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/13/m50360489ee2138p7cl.jpg


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 28, 2006)

Is it the place where Tuor sees Ulmo?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like the beginnings of the Helcaraxe to me.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 29, 2006)

None of those.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 30, 2006)

Wasn't there a group of people who sort of lived near Helcaraxe? I'm guessing one of them.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm looking for the name of this place, nothing else. I don't remember anyone living near the Helcaraxe though.


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 30, 2006)

Forochel? (I think that was the place, and "Lossoth" the people, but I could have reversed 'em)


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 1, 2006)

It is the Icebay of Forochel.


----------



## Majimaune (May 5, 2006)

Well come on Annaheru, post a new pic or will it be open to the next person to takes a look at this thread?


----------



## Annaheru (May 10, 2006)

In the hassle of finals and moving home I haven't been able to get on here. . . and that ain't gonna change anytime soon what with work (this message being typed during lunch hour) and all. 

So, whoever wants next pic post, take it, and I'll see y'all in August


----------



## Firawyn (May 11, 2006)

I'll post one...It's probobly too easy, but it'll get us rolling again. 


Guess the Pic! Who is it, and where are they?


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 11, 2006)

Eowyn about to kill an evil invisible guy with that sharp metal stick called a sword?


----------



## Majimaune (May 12, 2006)

Its Eowyn in the caves at Helm's Deep. There is a proper name for them that Gandalf says somewhere in TTT but thatr would require me to look in there and I can't be bothered.


----------



## baragund (May 23, 2006)

I would also say it is Eowyn in the Crystal Caves wondering if Saruman's Uruks will break into Helm's Deep, enter the caves and slaughter every living thing within.

Fir, is Majimaune correct?


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 23, 2006)

I concede defeat. We are almost certain it is Eowyn, and I just spent about 30 seconds staring at the background. There is no way it is on the Pelennor Fields, which is what I meant, because there are rocks on the ground and some rocky wall behind her. Majimaune, I'd get ready to post.


----------



## Majimaune (May 28, 2006)

I'm not going to post until I get confermation that I'm correct I wont post. I would google it but that would take too long so if someone else wants to do it then go ahead. I mean with the googling to see if I'm correct.

I do have a pic and its good (hopefully).


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2006)

*growls* Sorry guys, my computer is a peice of you-know-what and only works for me when I don't have the time to be on here!

Okay, moving on. Maj was right, go for it friend.


----------



## Majimaune (May 30, 2006)

Thanks. Now for my evil little plan ( I dont really have an evil little plan. I just felt like saying that).

Well here it is then.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 31, 2006)

Gimli fighting in Moria?


----------



## Majimaune (May 31, 2006)

I will have to say no to that. By the way I forgot to say this but I would like both people that are featured in the picture.


----------



## Firawyn (May 31, 2006)

Hummm....the fact that the orc has a name narrows things down a bit. My first guess is Azog. I'm leaning that way mostly because the background doesn't look like the Lonley Mts, so it is most like Moria...the Dwarf is probobly Dain II. 

Close?


----------



## Firawyn (May 31, 2006)

Come on kiddo....I wanna know if I'm right! lol I have a really good pic for whenever I get one right!


----------



## baragund (May 31, 2006)

I think Fir has it. Unless the Dwarf is Dain's old man, Nain...

I really like this picture! It's a most interesting and different interpretation of the Orcs. Does this artist have a web site where more of his work is displayed?


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> Come on kiddo....I wanna know if I'm right! lol I have a really good pic for whenever I get one right!



Hey I dont go on all day you know. I have to go to school. But yes you are right so post that really good picture you have.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor you. I'm homeschooled. 

On to the next pic.

Here it is.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 1, 2006)

Morwen grieving for the "loss" of Hurin. Something about the hill of bones and bodies gave it away


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2006)

I think it may be Rian (wife of Huor) who died of grief upon the Hill of Slain, whereupon bodies of those who perished in the Nirnaeth were piled up.

I didn't want to check out Nasmith's artwork and discover the name of this painting. You might want to watch out for any links on pics, Fir.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 2, 2006)

im not gonna guess because i bet ithrynluin got it, but anyways wow i really like the artwork


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 2, 2006)

I did check now, and the painting is called 'Hill of Slain'. 

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/723/224gd.jpg


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 2, 2006)

Well looking at it closely I saw there was writing in the corner. It says "The Unrest of the Noldor" and then below that it says SB 05. Looking at the devise on the shield I noticed Tolkien's little symbol. The person on the left is wearing sandels and the othe shoes. The one on the left is holding a dager to the other person. There is also a person in the background on the chair. The two in the foreground are elves. The one, I think is Feanor but I'm not sure about the other.

Did that help any one?

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 3, 2006)

And I advised _Firawyn_ to be careful about removing any clues in the posted pictures!  

I'd say the characters are Fëanor and Fingolfin, with Finwë in the back.

Good guess, M, your turn!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2006)

Arck! 

I should have known better than that. Yeah yeah, post a new pic.

Fir


----------



## baragund (Jun 19, 2006)

Majimaune, I believe the ball is in your court to post a new picture. If you don't have a picture or if you don't care to play anymore, let us know and we can arm wrestle to see who gets to go next...


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 20, 2006)

baragund said:


> Majimaune, I believe the ball is in your court to post a new picture. If you don't have a picture or if you don't care to play anymore, let us know and we can arm wrestle to see who gets to go next...


Yeah about that. I have been trying to find a picture but haven't found one yet. I'm searching for one right now and will hopefully have one by next time I'm on, which, with any luck, will be tomorrow.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a picture. I dont think it will go for long and will be guessed soon.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 21, 2006)

Morgoth fighting Maedhros. I recognise Grond, but is it Maedhros or another elf?


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jun 21, 2006)

I think it may be duel of Fingolfin and Morgoth.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome Randir! Nice to see a new Polish fase around here. My family is second generation in America...from Poland, and the clulture is still really evedent in my grandmothers home. 

Okay, sorry, just had to say it. Back to the game. I agree is is almost definatly Morgoth/Melkor, but I'm wondering if maybe the other person is Feanor. He looks pretty mad.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 25, 2006)

Ah yeah go ahead Randir. Your right.


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jun 25, 2006)

I think it won't be hard to guess


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 27, 2006)

What are you looking for? Names of the people? Location? What?

I'm looking at a dwarf and an orc, so maybe it's Gimli fighting in Moria, or perhaps it is Gloin or Oin or Dori or one of those guys fighting an orc in the Lonley Mts, like in the Hobbit. 

Am I close?


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jun 30, 2006)

I want to you guess the names of persons in this picture.

Firawyn, unfortunately, it is none of them.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 30, 2006)

Do you want the orks name as well because if he has a name then that narrows it down alot. I dont think it is in Moria but it is deffenatly a dwalf.

It could be Dain of the Iron Hills fighting the of he kills wh I cant think to the name of at the minute.

I dont want the next pic so if I get it someone else put it up.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 30, 2006)

Azog & Thror or Azog & Dain Ironfoot?


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think its either but it could be the ork captain in the Battle of the Five Armies and Thorin.


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jul 5, 2006)

Ithrynluin, yes, it's Azog and Thror  Your turn.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 5, 2006)

Whoever wishes may take up the next picture.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 6, 2006)

I love you Ithy...you make this such fun! lol 


Try this one...I'm looking for a who and a what...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 6, 2006)

Well it's a golden haired man (or elf), so I am unsure at the moment. The biggest problem I have is that whoever it is is holding a shield. I don't remember anyone holding a shield.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the worst memory ever! I've seen the picture but I cant remember who it is. It is an elf though. Finarfin or Fingolfin?


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jul 7, 2006)

It's Fingolfin (his device is on shield).


----------



## baragund (Jul 7, 2006)

I couldn't make out the device on the shield but the sword blade is a clue. Fingolfin's sword, Ringil, is described in The Silmarillion to have a blade that "glittered like ice". 

btw, Welcome to the neighborhood, Randir! I hope you are enjoying our little corner of the Internet and getting into all kinds of enjoyable discussions. Have you been able to find your way around all right?


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 7, 2006)

So if its Fingolfin that puts the picture back to me, except I dont want it. Someone else can have it. Draw straws or something.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 8, 2006)

baragund said:


> I couldn't make out the device on the shield but the sword blade is a clue. Fingolfin's sword, Ringil, is described in The Silmarillion to have a blade that "glittered like ice".
> 
> btw, Welcome to the neighborhood, Randir! I hope you are enjoying our little corner of the Internet and getting into all kinds of enjoyable discussions. Have you been able to find your way around all right?



Sorry Maj, it doesn't go to you. I was looking for a who and a what, remember. Yes, it is Fingolfin, but the what I indacated was Ringil, thus baragund, you are the winner! Yay for you!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 9, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> Sorry Maj, it doesn't go to you. I was looking for a who and a what, remember. Yes, it is Fingolfin, but the what I indacated was Ringil, thus baragund, you are the winner! Yay for you!


Ah yes I remember. I didnt want the next pic anyway.

Come on Baragund lets have a new picture then.


----------



## baragund (Jul 10, 2006)

Okey-doke... This should be a poser (to use one of Bilbo's expressions )

Who are these guys? What are they fighting about?


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it may be Tuor and Maeglin and they're fighting about Idril.

(BTW is it picture by Maciej Wygnanski? And what did you mean when you wrote about 'neighborhood', baragund?  )


----------



## baragund (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent guess, Randir!! 

From "Of Tuor and the Fall of Gondolin" in the published Silmarillion:



> Tuor sought to rescue Idril from the sack of the city, but Maeglin had laid hands on her, and on Earendil; and Tuor fought with Maeglin on the walls, and cast him far out, and his body as it fell smote the rocky slopes of Amon Gwareth thrice ere it pitched into the flames below.



Yes, this picture was drawn by Mr. Wygnanski. I found a web site that had a number of really cool pictures by him. 

Oh, and "neighborhood" is a figure of speech I made up to describe TTF. I like to describe it like a neighborhood because of the strong sense of community that this forum enjoys. The membership here is very stable, with the time that a lot of people have been members measured in years. Also, quite a few friendships and I know of at least two romances that have developed between members. So "neighborhood" is a pretty good descriptor to me.


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jul 14, 2006)

OK, I think, it will be easy


----------



## baragund (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmmm... Did you say _easy??_

Let's see... We have what appears to be either an Elf of royal blood or maybe even an Ainu being held on high, with an armed Mortal and a scary-looking sub-human type who is fettered looking on.

My first thought was the scary-looking guy should be Gollum, but I can't think of a time when he was bound by the foot like that. 

Man, this is going out on a limb, but could this be Turin (the armed Mortal) and Mim the Dwarf (the scary-looking guy) confronting Thingol (the royal looking Elf) on the plundered treasure of Nargothrond?


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jul 14, 2006)

Think, think... First thought usually is good.


----------



## baragund (Jul 14, 2006)

Uh, how about Frodo, Sam and Gollum at the Cracks of Doom when Frodo proclaims the Ring for his own.


----------



## Randir Łazęga (Jul 17, 2006)

Persons are good, but it isn't this scene.


----------



## baragund (Jul 17, 2006)

Well then, how about the pool at Henneth Annûn? I gues that might be water flowing across the bottom of the picture.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 26, 2006)

can't remember where it's at, but is the part where Gollum gets all greedy and junk again, the one on the right is Sam, and the glowy one is Frodo, and Gollum touches the Ring and Frodo, in his great wrath (hehe), gets all powerful looking and like goes, "if you touch the ring again, you shall be thrown into the cracks of doom" or somethin like that? It may be in Mordor, the water is the little streams that they aint allowed to drink from.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 27, 2006)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> It may be in Mordor, the water is the little streams that they aint allowed to drink from.


They drink the streams in Mordor. It's in Minas Morgal (is that one 'l' or 2) were they cant drink the water.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 25, 2006)

Well are we going to be told who is right soon or does someone just have post a new picture, it wont be me though. I have posted the I don't know how many.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it's when Sam and Frodo captured Gollum... but he's chained from what I see... and they tied him with elven rope, not with chains if I rightly remember...


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 27, 2006)

I think you could b e right there. I just looked at it more closely and I saw the rope thing too.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 27, 2006)

That might actually be a rope... but still.. tied to e pole... either way... that's Sam trying to slay him am Frodo to the rescue... but all the saint stuff around them seems out of order... but still that's the scene from what I see. Anyway, where's Randir?


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 28, 2006)

Durin's Bane said:


> Anyway, where's Randir?


 Yes having him along would be a great help. I havent seen him around lately. I'll PM him might get him to tell us who is right and if none of us are to keep going.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 22, 2006)

is someone gonna post a new pic? its been a month and Randir hasnt givin us any hint as to who's correct or anything in a long while...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 1, 2006)

Can we take a vote? I think Erestor is most right, and I know when you're talking about. So, a vote, in which I choose EA.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 1, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> So, a vote, in which I choose EA.


 I'm with you there NR.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 2, 2006)

If you agree and I agree, then there's only EA, Baragund and Durin's Bane who have guessed on this picture still to choose. Unless of course, Randir shows up.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 2, 2006)

EA just post a pic. It's been too long.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 5, 2006)

*sings* HERE I COME TO SAVE THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, I'll get a pic up right now, here it comes. See the attached thing below, thats my pic, now u all guess what it is and if you do than you can put your own pic up and then we'll wait for 6 months while you decide nto to come back for your own personal reasons and i'll end up doing it all over again. I love this game!!!!!!! Oh and guess the pic please hehe


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it that elf dude giving the ring to Barahir? Now...Finarfin or something wasn't it?


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 5, 2006)

Just a quick thing EA. We've had it before and it was I who posted it so I wont guess cause I wouldn't be guessing I know.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 10, 2006)

NR is almost right, i just need the correct name of the elf please

and maji if he guesses correct and you see before I do you can go ahead and approve his answer. I'm busy with school and only can get on here every once in a while now


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

It was Finrod Felagund, giving the ring to Barahir for saving his life in the Dagor Bragollach. It was later referred to as the Ring of Barahir, and passed down through the generations, even seen in the movies with Aragorn.

Did I get it?

(If I did, I'm sorry NR for stealing your thunder.) (If I didn't... good luck!)


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep go ahead elfgirl. Post a new picture cause the titles yours.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 10, 2006)

If only I had been on here with EA's post last night! I remembered it as soon as I logged on, only to find it gone. Ah well, congratulations elfgirl, post away!


----------



## Seregon (Oct 10, 2006)

Having "borrowed" Elfy's photo CD for a very, very long time, she's asked that I post one. So, since my Medium one wouldn't load, I'll give you a hard one.
It's attached below.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 11, 2006)

I would have to say it's Gandalf in the background with Aragorn holding Frodo when he was first stabbed by the cave troll in Moria. They do not yet know of Frodo's Mithril ring shirt and fear he is dead. Meanwhile, they are coming, we cannot get out. 

Notice on Frodo the ring hanging around his neck, the mithril rings just noticeable. Aragorn with the sword Narsil which was broken and soon to be reforged. And I would assume to the side is another member of the fellowship holding his sword gazing in astonishment at the site in which he sees, Frodo "dead" in Aragorn's arms.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow. Yeah... Guess it was just me a tad bit confused by it, lol...

Go ahead and post your pic.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like I missed out on even guessing...let's go EA, pic please.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 12, 2006)

Same here. I didnt think that was that hard though. You could see the ring which made it obvious that it was Frodo and it was definatly Gandalf behind him and it is Aragorn who picks him up when he is "dead". Not a very hard one by my standards.

Sorry to be picky.

Lets go EA.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, i need place name and who it is. I hope this wasn't posted before, but it should be a little bit more difficult if not.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 13, 2006)

That's a toughie. My first instinct was Faramir at Henneth Anun, or at least above it. Then I thought Aragorn or Beren somewhere. But I'll stick with Faramir for now.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 13, 2006)

sorry NR thats incorrect, and just to give you a little hint, your guess of Aragorn would be incorrect as well, keep guessin folks!


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 14, 2006)

No it hasnt been posted before or I havent seen it.

Um *thinks hard* is it Tuor outside the place where the elves of Gondolin used to live (I cant think of the name)?

Or is it Turin somewhere on his travels?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 15, 2006)

sorry, incorrect


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmmm... As far as I can tell he isnt an elf, and also as far as I can tell he has a beard. But then again it could just be my computer.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, there's a beard, but I'm not sure who it is. I suspect a man, as the dimensions are not right for a dwarf. So, then what about place? Looks mountainous or rocky. Then there's a misty looking space near the bottom. So, my next guess is Beren when he has to go to Morgoth's place and is on that bridge.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 17, 2006)

NR is getting closer, real closer, but its not on the way to MORGOTH, its on the way somewhere else


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 19, 2006)

So it's Beren going somewhere. Hmmmm... Away from Morgoth maybe.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 19, 2006)

didnt Beren like lose an arm or something running from Morgoth? (unless ur talkin about before the quest for the Silmaril). Anyways, I need the specific place of Beren. If you read his history it should be easy to find. and no he hasnt been to get the shiny jewel thing yet


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmm... was it Beren wondering throught the kingdoms which led him to Luthien? So, Beleriand... coming into Doriath? Discovering the hidden city which held Luthien?

Or possibly him coming back from the Halls of Mandos?

And when he ran from Morgoth, a wolf confronted him and grabbed the Silmaril in its jaws - biting off his hand in the process. The wolf then ran howling in pain, because the jewel, due to its innate good nature, burned and shriveled his stomach and intestines.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 22, 2006)

Elf girl is the closest. This is pre-Morgoth (as in pre beren meets morgoth), so obviously he hasnt come from the halls of Mandos yet. But I would very much liek to know the specific place he is in, and it's not Doriath (he hasn't been there yet either)


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 22, 2006)

Well then, I'm lost - I only know the tale beginning with him going into Doriath and finding Luthien.

And correct me if I'm wrong, but when you return from the halls of Mandos, wouldn't you be healed? I mean, look at Glorfindel, who returned presumably not so dead-looking.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I'm stumped personally cause I cant think of the place.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok well since Elfgirl was the closest I'll give it to her. Anyways the place he's in is Ered Gorgoroth. He traveled there on his way to Doriath in the First Age:

The Ered Gorgoroth was the southern edge of the highlands of Dorthonion, and separated Dorthonion and the northlands of Ard-galen from Beleriand proper.
They were named such by the Sindar of Doriath after the spider-creature Ungoliant made it her temporary home, and spawned many evil spiders there, which wove webs that took away all light, and all the springs were poisoned.
South of the Gorgoroth lies the unpopulated land of Nan Durgotheb (the Valley of Dreadful Death).
The Gorgoroth had no known passes, and even the Orcs of Morgoth passed it by. In all of the First Age only Beren son of Barahir is said to have passed the mountain range, and he never spoke of this terrible journey.


So, Elfgirl, go ahead and post a pic, the thread is yours


----------



## Seregon (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, I'm really sorry to have to announce this, but Elfy might not be on for a day or three - no less than one, no more than four. She got really, really ill this afternoon, and now she's too medicated to do much of anything.

Does anyone happen to have a picture? Mine are mostly screen captures...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I have quite a few I could post if nobody else has any but since I did the lst one I'll wait and see.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 24, 2006)

Shouldnt it be "The stage is yours"? Oh well. Lets see a new pic.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 24, 2006)

ok well i guess I can post another and this is the last one im doing before until someone else (the person who guesses) posts theirs, because i dont want to dominate this board, although I guess most of my pics are pretty frickin awesome(i didnt draw these so im not takin credit im not an artist lol) huh lol, guess who...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 24, 2006)

elfgirl said:


> Well then, I'm lost - I only know the tale beginning with him going into Doriath and finding Luthien.
> 
> And correct me if I'm wrong, but when you return from the halls of Mandos, wouldn't you be healed? I mean, look at Glorfindel, who returned presumably not so dead-looking.


 
There are two Glorfindels; one from the first age who died in the destruction of Gondolin, another who is featured in LOTR and lived in Rivendell. I'm not sure if you were unaware of this, but as I far as I know, no Glorfindel has ever returned from the halls of Mandos.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 24, 2006)

Quoted from the Encyclopedia of Arda:
*The Problem of the Two Glorfindels*


With the possible exception of Tom Bombadil's identity (and - of course - the wingedness or otherwise of Balrogs), there is no more hotly debated topic than the ultimate fate of Glorfindel. Were Glorfindel of Gondolin and Glorfindel of Rivendell the same person? 

The only real resource we have to answer this question is in _The Peoples of Middle-earth_ (_The History of Middle-earth_ Vol. 12): XIII _Last Writings_, _Glorfindel_. Christopher Tolkien dates the notes he gives here at 1972, the year before his father's death. 

These notes clear up one question immediately: at the time of the writing of _The Lord of the Rings_, Glorfindel of Rivendell was _not_ conceived as the same character as Glorfindel of Gondolin. Tolkien says, 'Its use [i.e. the name 'Glorfindel'] in _The Lord of the Rings_ is one of the cases of the somewhat random use of the names found in the older legends ... which escaped reconsideration in the final published form...'. 

Tolkien was far from happy with this state of affairs, however, and it seems that he intended to reconcile the problem by uniting the two strands of the story. In summary, the notes tell us that Glorfindel's spirit returned to the Halls of Waiting, but was after a time re-embodied by the Valar. He then _returned_ to Middle-earth (either in the mid-Second Age, or as a companion of the Istari in the Third). For the full story of his return, refer to _The Peoples of Middle-earth_. 

The question of Glorfindel's identity, then, brings us to a much wider, and highly relevant, question. Can we accept a writer's personal notes, whether written in preparation for a published work, or simply for personal satisfaction, as part of that writer's 'canon'?

The importance of this question is highlighted by the essay entitled _The Problem of Ros_ in the same volume of _The History of Middle-earth_. This is an extensive disposition on the origins and meaning of the syllable _ros_ in names such as Elros. The details need not concern us here: what is relevant is the fact that, after its composition, Tolkien noticed a detail in the published _Lord of the Rings_ that essentially negated the discussion. He dismissed the body of _The Problem of Ros_ with four words; 'most of this fails'.

But what if he had not noticed this inconvenient fact (that _Cair Andros_ had already been interpreted, and disagreed with his conclusions)? What if he had noticed, but had failed to record the fact? Would _The Problem of Ros_ now be considered part of the 'Tolkienian' canon in the way that many regard the notes on Glorfindel? Questions like this show that we cannot simply take such notes on immediate face value.

Despite this, the _Glorfindel_ notes lead many to see his re-embodiment and return to Middle-earth as 'fact' (and not a few have e-mailed us to remind us of this!) The purpose of this rather lengthy aside, though, is to show that we cannot view these 'events' in such concrete terms. This is the reason that the 'two Glorfindels' have separate entries on this site. This is not because we do not believe that Tolkien saw them as different embodiments of the same character (as we have seen, there are strong indications that he _did_), but simply because there is no definitive, published, proof of this.


Having heard quite a bit about this from various people, I am of the school of belief that they were, in fact, the same character - the premise is that due to his bravery in fighting a Balrog to allow the escape of Tuor and Idril, he was returned to Middle Earth. This is, as far as I know, the only instance of an Elf being returned from the halls of Mandos.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 24, 2006)

I always assumed that after the F.A. Glorfindel died, he went to the halls of Mandos and hung out a while. Then Sauron showed up, "wooh I'm Sauron, I got my ring and I'm all powerfull boo!" Then Mandos said, "hey, they need help." He looks through his hall and says, "That Glorfindel was pretty brave and cool in the F.A. in Gondolin, maybe he can help the elves now!" So Mandos sent Glorfindel back to Middle Earth to aid Elrond.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 24, 2006)

I always thought that the Valar very rarely interfered in the wars going on in Middle Earth, as was set as a precident with the War of the Silmarils, when they only interfered after Earendil and Elwing came to beg them.

This could be due to the fact that the Valar were (correct me if I'm wrong) present at the great chorus that Iluvatar caused, and there were two great disharmonies, yet Iluvatar set them right both times, and in the end, he said that the disharmonies would more benefit the masterpiece than would be detrimental. This could very easily, in my opinion, cause them to be reluctant in interfering at all, for fear of disturbing what was meant to be, created by Iluvatar, and with the realization that both times it would be set right, presumably without their help.

Make sense? At all? Pleeeeaaaaaaaaase?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 25, 2006)

Seregon that makes sense to me. But the way I think about it is, sometimes you need to interfere to make things as they should be. The Valar sent the Estari over to aid the peoples in middle earth, so why not send an elf to also help. IN doing this, it makes what happened at the Ford of Rivindell occur. If Glorfindel was not there, the Nazgul would have caught Frodo. So in sending Glorfindel, they were fulfilling the fate that was written on all of Middle Earth. Even the smalles pebble overturned can cause an earthquake in the long run.


----------



## Seregon (Oct 25, 2006)

All too true, yet this has gotten very off topic.

It's looking like Elfy won't be on until Monday at the earliest - the past few days, as it's shaping up, have been the tip of the iceberg.

Would someone mind posting a pic?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 26, 2006)

Let's wait, but otherwise, if there isn't a topic on it already, mayhaps someone could start a thread about whether it was the same Glorfindel? I myself have limited time.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 26, 2006)

Yep lets just wait for Elfgirl to come back, unless she's too long (ie 3 to 4 weeks).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 26, 2006)

ok, i created a new thread for the Glorfindel discussion, here's the link (its right under The works of J.R.R. Tolkien, The Lord of the Rings up above on the main page, but for those of you having trouble finding it:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?p=476594#post476594

^^I made it pink


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 8, 2006)

well is someone gonna post a pic or not? I'm guessin elfgirl is still ill or just unable to get on here or somethin. So yeah someone please do something aah!


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 9, 2006)

If you insist. Heres one that is possibly not too hard but not too easy. In this I want the place and the people visible in it.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 9, 2006)

If you insist. Heres one that is possibly not too hard but not too easy. In this I want the place and the people visible in it. No wait. It is too big so I'll resize it and post it up ASAP.


----------



## Seregon (Nov 11, 2006)

As for Elfy she's going through a bunch of medical system BS at the moment. She should be back as soon as all of this is sorted out, yet now there seems to be no definite date.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow I'm begining to feel old...two fifteen year olds posting in a row...what is this forum coming to...the younglings have moved in!! Ahhh!! lol, j/k 

Come on kids, post a pic!


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 12, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> Wow I'm begining to feel old...two fifteen year olds posting in a row...what is this forum coming to...the younglings have moved in!! Ahhh!!!lol, j/k


 Your only 18 Firawyn... Unless your lying about your age. Heres another pic seeing as theres no known time when Elfgirl will be back. I want place and people visible. Its quite easy I think.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 13, 2006)

is it the Fellowship on the path of Caradrahs? the place before they decided to go through Moria instead?


----------



## korhall (Nov 13, 2006)

its not emon muir is it?


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 14, 2006)

I give the next pic to EA for pure genious (which I dont have).

We're waiting with battered breathe for the next one.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 14, 2006)

why thank you Maji though I woudnlt call myself genious, not that im not, just i dont like the word haha jk anyways, here ya go, guess pretty please


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 14, 2006)

Elladan and Elrohir?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 14, 2006)

sons of elrond? nope sorry


----------



## Seregon (Nov 14, 2006)

Elrond and Elros, perhaps?

The pictures sort of conflicting, because those are Lothlorien made longbows, yet at the same time, as I understand it, the majority of the elves in Lothlorien were fair-headed, because of their ties to the Noldor. At the same time, the belt and trim designs remind me of Mirkwood-made things; they are very similar to Legolas' in the movie, whereas the outfit on the whole looks like something else entirely.

My closest guess would be Elrond and Elros, due to the fact that I'm sure at first elves all had a very similar culture...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 14, 2006)

Maedhros (because of the reddish hair) and Maglor?



Seregon said:


> as I understand it, the majority of the elves in Lothlorien were fair-headed



I don't recall any such claim being made anywhere.



> because of their ties to the Noldor.



It is not known how many Noldor actually dwelled in Lorien, but I think the majority were Silvan elves. Also, I think a lot of the Noldor were dark-haired.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 14, 2006)

Amrod and Amras?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 14, 2006)

Celebthol has got it with Amrod an Amras


----------



## Seregon (Nov 15, 2006)

Ithrynluin said:


> Maedhros (because of the reddish hair) and Maglor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You know, I can't even remember where I got that - it's possible I infered it from Galadriel and Celeborn, plus weren't Haldir, Rumil, and Orophin fair? Haldir at least was, wasn't he? And if the Noldor were dark-haired, what about Galadriel and Glorfindel, and such? I suppose Silvan elves would make sense - they were forest-elves, if I remember correctly. Sorry, I'm not that much of an expert; thanks for setting me straight.

Learn something new every day, right?


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 15, 2006)

Guys I will probably drift out of this thread seeing as there is a problem with me seeing the pictures that are posted. Unless they are on a URL I cannot veiw them for some reason.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 7, 2007)

So it seems like this thread has kinda died...


NOT IF I CAN HELP IT!!!!!!!!!! Come on people lets get some old things going again.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, I'll start again 

Who is he


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 7, 2007)

Aggghhhh my stupid computer wont let me see the picture!!! That sucks.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4774&d=1168161066

Can you see them like this?

And is that Feanor?


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes I can see them on a link hmmmm...

I wouldnt have a clue but my first guess would be Feanor as well.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 8, 2007)

Ithrynluin said:


> And is that Feanor?


Yes, Ithy, that is Fëanor  Go ahead!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 8, 2007)

The burning ship in the background and the sly look on his face gave that one away for me...

http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/8175/whono6.jpg


----------



## Seregon (Jan 8, 2007)

Radagast.

Hmmm... I need some filler.

The birds, the staff, the whole brown-ness makes it seem like Radagast the Brown...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 9, 2007)

Radagast it is. I guess that was an easy one.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 9, 2007)

I didnt bother guessing cause I thought it was Radagast too.


----------



## Seregon (Jan 9, 2007)

Here ya go.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 13, 2007)

Tricky, tricky. What appears to be a female elf leading an orc or bear/warg. I would guess at OHDAMNIT! I had it and it's gone.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 15, 2007)

Poor poor NR cant think of it. Neither can I for that matter.


----------



## elfgirl (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't feel bad... I don't have a clue, either...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 16, 2007)

is it the corsairs of Umbar, the guys Aragorn and friends get the army of the dead and go take over?

if not id guess Saruman's Warg Riders


----------



## Seregon (Jan 17, 2007)

Good try, but, unfortunately, not what I was looking for.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 17, 2007)

are they:
Thuringwethil the Vampire, Carcharoth the werewolf, and an Orc all at the doors of Angband when Beren and Luthien came along?


----------



## Seregon (Jan 18, 2007)

And the contest goes to... EA! Congrats!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 18, 2007)

That was a toughy Seregon, but great pic!

Ok here's mine, I would like to know who please :-D

Who is this guy and what the heck is going on?!

for Majimaune:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4776&d=1169145350


----------



## elfgirl (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm gonna guess at Theodred.Since it's male, and it's Uruk-hai, with the some kinda hand, and they seem to be torturing him, since in that society hair represents status.

So, Theodred, and they're gonna kill him?



...And btw, Sere... it's sad that you've passed me up in Tolkien-related knowledge in such a short time.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 18, 2007)

nope sorry ElfGirl, not theodred unfortuneatly


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 19, 2007)

What is his name??? There is an elf with red hair and I cannot think of his name.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 3, 2007)

Umm I'm not able to see the picture, even when I click on teh link.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 3, 2007)

Strange neither can I see it.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it a polar bear in a snowstorm?


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 3, 2007)

Starbrow said:


> Is it a polar bear in a snowstorm?


Very possible from what I can see.


----------



## Seregon (Feb 4, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> Very possible from what I can see.


 
I don't know... wouldn't we see the nose, or the eyes? Possibly the pads of the feet? Due to this, I believe it's an eyeless albino cat in a snowstorm. You see, it may _look_ like a polar bear, but that's just because it's so cold, and you wouldn't expect a cat to be in a snowstorm. This, however, is a very special cat named "Fluffy". She likes the snow.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know why it's not loading. My computer crashed and i dont have this pic and i can't find it anywhere. So if you guys want me to upload a different one or like someone else wants to lemme know.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah go for it, post a new picture but dont tell us what it is because you might be able to put it up again at a later date.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, I got a great pic, tell me who these people are, what is going on, and maybe where it happened, if possible.


*http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/Trixybunny1230/Lord%20of%20the%20Rings/GuessThisPicorElse.jpg*


^^^Isn't it pretty, it's blue!!!  

ps.: I had too much moonwater at the Floating Balrog, you should all visit!


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 6, 2007)

Um is the person jumping into the river Turin's sister, I cant think out the name but know it starts with 'N'.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 6, 2007)

nope sorry


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 6, 2007)

Is it Turin chasing Saeros? (I think that's what his name is).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 6, 2007)

NR got it! wow good job i thought it'd take a while for anyone to get this...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm amazed. Well, here goes:

But before you click, don't peek at the URL. I had trouble uploading so I had to go straight to teh website. So yeah, don't look. Except at teh pic. Look at teh pic.

Clicky


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I can only think of two dragons and that would be Smaug and the one Turin kills so I have no clue.


----------



## elfgirl (Feb 11, 2007)

The one Turin kills is Glaurung.

But there were others... Ancalagon, Scatha... I know I'm leaving out at least two... curses...

I don't know much about the others, but I know that Ancalagon was slain in the War of Wrath, in the sky and fell onto some mountains, which doesn't seem to be happening here.

Do we have to give the location and the person killing it?

If not, I'll guess at Scatha.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 11, 2007)

im gonna wo with Scatha but i don know where and when or with who


----------



## korhall (Feb 11, 2007)

thats gotta be fram... only he was that badass


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS THING IS STILL ALIVE?!?!


lol, humm.....Smaug and the River man who kills him? I can't remember his bloody name, and I don't have my books in front of me.

Fir-


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 12, 2007)

We have had the correct answer, and I'm not sure who to give it to. The correct answer was Fram slaying Scatha, so I'm saying korhall is teh winner, as he named Fram, and everybody else got Scatha. So, korhall, post a pic.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 12, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> THIS THING IS STILL ALIVE?!?!


Yes it is. I was bored and I was just going around and I'm like lets get Guess the pic back up again. So yeah with the help of others the dying remains got life breathed into them.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 12, 2007)

lol, alright then.

What's the next pic?


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 13, 2007)

I dunno its up to Korhall. Lets give them some time.


----------



## korhall (Feb 13, 2007)

i regret that i am unable to find a decent pic. i therefore relinquish the pic choosing priviledge


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 14, 2007)

So does that mean its open to anyone to post a new pic? I cant be bothered right now.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 15, 2007)

I say elfgirl. She was the first to throw Scatha's name around.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 15, 2007)

second it, go elfgirl


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 16, 2007)

I third that... third... it doesn't quite work.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2007)

Unless she doesn't post within a week, in which case it goes to EA.


----------



## elfgirl (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll post, I'll post. Sorry I've been out so long, I had some catching up to do in everything else. And now I have some catching up to do here, lol.

I'll put it in here as soon as I decide on one.

Um... When I try to upload the thing keeps saying 'Upload of File Failed', so if someone else wants to do it, go ahead.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm thats strange I'll try one.

Nope no I wont. Google images isnt working for me so I cant find one, although there are several other search engines I could use.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 26, 2007)

*looks around* shall I?

ok here we go

*http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/Trixybunny1230/Lord%20of%20the%20Rings/GuessThePic.jpg*

Who Be it and what's he doin?


----------



## baragund (Feb 26, 2007)

Would that be Bard of Lake Town, about to shoot his last arrow at Smaug, and the raven is flying to him to give the advice to shoot at the underbelly that does not gleam with gold and gems?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 26, 2007)

nope, sorry, wrong


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm thats who I thought it was. 

I'll just take a stab at part of the picture. Is the bird in the background one of the giant eagles? Or is it that guy who had a hawk or something like that, I might be thinking of the Arthurian Tales though.


----------



## baragund (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmmm...

How about Beleg Strongbow with the peaks of the Crissaegrim in the background?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 27, 2007)

maji's close, and no its not Beleg


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 28, 2007)

How am I the closest I didnt even have a proper guess.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 28, 2007)

umm because the bird is an eagle, and thats the closest anyone's had to anything...


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh right. Gotcha. I dont have time to think about it right now, got homework to do. Really shouldnt be on here at all.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 5, 2007)

I think it's an elf, one of the sons of Feanor. Is it the valley of Gondolin or the peaks of Thangorodrim?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 5, 2007)

it is an elf... and i dont remember elves generally hanging out on Thangorodrim much


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 6, 2007)

Wasn't there one guy...Maedhros or something who had to cut off his hand when he was literally hanging on Thangorodrim or do I have my places mixed up?

I'm going to have a stab in the dark and say Saeros.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 6, 2007)

if i used a pic of Saeros last time, why would i use the same guy this time? kinda obvious if i do say so myself, and no it's not him or Maehdros.


----------



## baragund (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, it's an Elf, he's in the mountains, there are Eagles around and it looks like he is looking up at something.

How about Fingon, the guy who rescued Maedhros? And he is in the mountains around Thangoridrim looking for him.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 6, 2007)

Baragund got it. It's Fingon, with the eagles.


----------



## baragund (Mar 7, 2007)

Whoo-Hoo!! That was a tough one. Great pic, Erestor... 

Unfortunately I am having a hard time uploading pictures so anybody should feel free to jump in.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 7, 2007)

how about NR? he was second closest


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll leave it open for you if you wish to post a link, but only for a few days, a week at the most. I have a pic ready if you wish to pass up your go.


----------



## baragund (Mar 9, 2007)

Go for it, NR. I can't upload pictures and I'm not smart enough to post links without giving the answer away...


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 9, 2007)

Sure you are baragund.

Man I hate typing with two fingers.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 11, 2007)

Lol...I get it...

Baragund in case you didn't see the notice uploading has supposedly been fixed, however if you still insist on passing I will go.


----------



## baragund (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, since the picture uploading thing has been fixed, try this one on for size:

Who is this and what is the setting?


Here's a little side note: Four years ago today, I joined this illustrious forum!


----------



## korhall (Mar 12, 2007)

aragorn at the battle of minas tirith?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 12, 2007)

baragund said:


> Well, since the picture uploading thing has been fixed, try this one on for size:
> 
> Who is this and what is the setting?
> 
> ...




You and I joined about the same time baragund! The eighteenth is my four year marker!! Yay for us!! I love this place!

Now the pic...is it Lord Elrond in the last alligence of Elves and Men in the battle where Sauron lost his finger?


----------



## baragund (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope and nope...

Study the picture closely even though it is a little muddled. You will find clues that should lead you to the answer. 

What a coincidence on our respective anniversaries, Fir!  So I am a whole six days your senior..._newbie._  

Do you remember a guy named Feanorian? We joined the same day, joined the Guild of Scholars the same day, learned we lived about 20 miles from each other.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it someone fighting a Balrog?


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 13, 2007)

Well after looking at the picture for ages with nothing coming to me I will have to say I need a day or two to think.


----------



## baragund (Mar 13, 2007)

Very good, NR! But it's not necessarily just one. That's a pretty significant hint.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it an elf in one of those major battles...Dagor Bragollach? Now just for the humanoid figure...


----------



## baragund (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, he is an Elf and yes, it is one of the big battles.

That should narrow things down...


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok this might sound obvious or stupid but I cant think right now so could it be Gil-Galad. (I dont think it is).


----------



## Arvedui (Mar 15, 2007)

Perhaps it is Glorfindel fighting the Balrog during the escape from the Fall of Gondolin.


----------



## Runyadur (Mar 15, 2007)

Or perhaps Ecthelion at the fall of Gondolin, although he is wearing no spiked helmet...


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 16, 2007)

I have the awesomest picture ever for this thing but cannot think who is in the current one. Its annoying.


----------



## baragund (Mar 16, 2007)

Heh-heh... 

Nope, nope and nope.

The good news is you are narrowing the possibilities. What other famous Elf (D'oh, a hint!) mixed it up with a Balrog, or maybe more than one (D'oh, another hint!) at one of the big battles?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 16, 2007)

That's what we're having trouble with: which famous elf it is.

Is it Turgon?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 16, 2007)

is it Feanor against a couple Balrogs?


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree with Erestor

Fëanor and Gothmog at Dor Daedeloth


----------



## baragund (Mar 19, 2007)

Hurray, Chymaera gets it! 

Feanor bought the farm after the Battle-Under-Stars. Here is the account from "Of the Return of the Noldor" in The Published Silmarillion.



> Thus it was that he (Feanor) drew far ahead of the van of his host; and seeing this the servants of Morgoth turned to bay, and there issued from Angband Balrogs to aid them. There upon the confines of Dor Daedeloth, the land of Morgoth, Feanor was surrounded, with few friends about him. Long he fought on , and undismayed, though he was wrapped in fire and wounded with many wounds; but at the last he was smitten to the ground by Gothmog, Lord of Balrogs, whom Ecthelion after slew in Gondolin.



He didn't die there on the battlefield but his wounds were mortal.

Chymaera, welcome back and post a new picture if you like!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 23, 2007)

Are you gonna post a pic or not?


----------



## baragund (Mar 23, 2007)

EA, go ahead and post a picture if you have one ready. I'm sure Chymaera won't mind.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 24, 2007)

ok well i hope this one's not too hard, he's in the silmarillion and its hard haha so guess away


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2007)

s3xy...umm is it Hurin? He was goldenhaired wasnt he?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 24, 2007)

> ok well i hope this one's not too hard, he's in the silmarillion and its hard haha so guess away



I just realized i totally contradicted myself haha its not too hard but it is hard haha. I believe Hurin did have golden hair, but this is not him, good try NR.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 24, 2007)

I dont believe this guy has golden hair. Its just the light I think. He is in the dark, possible a cave, with just a beam of light coming onto him. I think it is Turin Turambar (he's the Black Sword isnt he?) because his armour is dark and looks cool. I like his vambraces alot. I drew some similar to that the other day.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmm, I always thought Turin had black hair...anyway, if Majimaune is wrong, is it possibly Hador? He was the original blonde I think...


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 24, 2007)

I think Hador was blonde. I still dont think this guy is blonde though.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 25, 2007)

no and no sorry.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 26, 2007)

All the guesses so far have been Men. Is it a man? (Sure looks like it...)


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 26, 2007)

Well by the look of the picture I'd say it was a man because of the armour. Although there are exceptions but not many. With the odds I would say it was a man.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 26, 2007)

it's an elf actually. Notice the armour is tinted green and his ears, which are barely visible, are pointed. that's all I'm saying


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm green armour... Cant think of anyone with green armour.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 27, 2007)

Robin Hood?

Well, I would hazard a guess at Amroth. Something about him always reminds me of green. Chances are it's one of the sons of Feanor.


----------



## baragund (Mar 27, 2007)

Now let's tackle this by the process of elimination. He's a blonde haired Elf from the First Age. He's a warrior. The green armor tells me he may be Teleri or maybe one of the Green Elves rather than a Noldo. 

How about Celeborn?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 27, 2007)

no not celeborn, i don know if the green armor has anything to do with it or not, i just figured it'd kinda show he's an elf cause they love the woods and all haha wow i just made myself sound like a non tolkien nerd or something but yeah its an elf not celeborn, he was not in the Lord of the Rings, only silmarillion and probly HOME(havent read enough of it yet to know)


----------



## Telëlambe (Mar 28, 2007)

Beleg? i see no sign of a bow, arrows or quiver tho...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 29, 2007)

nope, not beleg


----------



## baragund (Mar 29, 2007)

Celeborn does go all the way back to the 1st Age, EA. He lived in Doriath and was one of Thingol's kin. 

Well, if the green armor is not significant, then our mysterious Elf could be a Noldo. How about Fingolfin? He had blonde hair, I think.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 30, 2007)

i know Celeborn does, but what I meant was it's not one of the characters from the LOTR trilogy, as in this guy doesn't appear in it at all. sorry for the confusion, and Fingolfin is not right, he's mentioned to much to be this guy (thats a hint, this guy isn't mentioned a lot)


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 30, 2007)

So thats why I cant think of it.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 31, 2007)

Well if that doesn't make it harder...Elmo? And I mean the elf not the muppet.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 31, 2007)

Just a guess 

Gwindor of Nargothrond, companion of Turin 

wow!
I got the last pic 
Don't worry if you don't hear from me I can't get online as often as I would like.
so carry on.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 7, 2007)

nope, sorry Chymaera, not right


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm completely stumped. Guess I'll just wait for somebody to get it...


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 9, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> I'm completely stumped. Guess I'll just wait for somebody to get it...


That ran though my head this morning when I was on.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 19, 2007)

so anyone got anymore guesses? i told you this one would be hard

Ok, I'll find a passage and put it in maybe, here we go:

here's a piece of info on him:

in all versions of the story of him, he wears a helmet adorned with a silver spike.

I just read that and realized he doesnt have it in this pic, sorry.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 19, 2007)

Silver spike on his helmet... Nope nothing comes to mind.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 19, 2007)

You're not being very helpful


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 20, 2007)

He lived in a major civilization (not telling if its elven or man, though i told you what species he is so it should be obvious) of Beleriand, and was a guard.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 20, 2007)

I havent read any Tolkien for ages so I cannot think of anyone.


----------



## Seregon (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey, let's go at this logically, and eliminate options.

I would say Glorfindel (of Gondolin), but it's debatable as to whether he was in LotR, and he's very popular, and was north of Beleriand (although he seems to meet the other criteria...)

Also, I'd like to note that the Noldor were usually dark-haired, meaning it can't be a full-blooded Noldor, while the Vanyar were normally light-haired, so if it's a Noldor, it's a descendant of Indis.

So we know it's NOT:
A Noldor
Glorfindel
Elmo
Gwindor
Celeborn
Beleg
Fingolfin
Hurin
Turin
Hador
Anyone BUT an elf

I think we're doing well. We know 2 + 2 is not 16, 19, or 24! lol...

Possibly...
One of Fingolfin's descendants, or a descendant of Finarfin?

Fingolfin's descendants were Fingon, Turgon, and Aredhel, but Fingon inherited the Kingship of the Noldor, so I don't think he'd be hanging around as a guard. However, his son - Gil-Galad - could be a possibility. Turgon founded Gondolin, so he's out, and Aredhel's son was Maeglin, who wound up in Gondolin, too. So out of those the only real possibility is Gil-Galad, though he's at least mildly popular.

As for Finarfin, he remained in Valinor, but he had four sons: Finrod, Orodreth, Angrod, and Aegnor. Finrod and Orodreth were south of Beleriand, and Angrod and Aegnor were north of Beleriand.

So... Gil-Galad, possibly? Though he was a noble and I'm not sure he would be considered a guard.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 21, 2007)

First off, Seregon, havent seen you around for a while (or maybe I just missed posts by you).

Second off, how much time did you spend thinking about all that?


----------



## Seregon (Apr 22, 2007)

I keep coming back every few days, but there usually aren't any posts in most threads I'm in. This has been really tough, and honestly I was kinda waiting for someone to pour some effort in and just take a shot in the dark and get it right. Oh, well. I had some time to spare.

It took me about 45 minutes or so... though it wouldn't have taken me as long if I hadn't had to sift through all my papers looking for genealogy charts & notes.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 22, 2007)

Well Seregon, sorry to burst all your hard work, but its not Gil-Galad. 

Today's hint, this guy led one of the 12 houses of Gondolin, and was a guard.


----------



## Runyadur (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, i think it's Ecthelion of the Fountain... In some versions he even killed a Balrog with that spike on his helm!
I just realised that I've only posted twice on this thread, and both were to propose Ecthelion. But I think that this time it's right...


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 23, 2007)

Runyadur said:


> Well, i think it's Ecthelion of the Fountain... In some versions he even killed a Balrog with that spike on his helm!
> I just realised that I've only posted twice on this thread, and both were to propose Ecthelion. But I think that this time it's right...


Or maybe you just have a thing for Ecthelion...


----------



## Runyadur (Apr 23, 2007)

Perhaps you're right, but you got to admit that Ecthelion is pretty cool!!


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats true.....


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 24, 2007)

Runyadur got it! It's Ecthelion of the Fountain. I know the pic isnt the most accurate depiction of him without the helmet or like a symbol of Gondolin or something, but thats what every site I saw the pic on said, Ecthelion of the Fountain. Runyadur, your turn!


----------



## baragund (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow! That had to be just about the toughest pic this thread has ever had! Now tell me how, exactly, was one supposed to figure out that was Ecthelion, hmmm?


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 25, 2007)

There was that really hard one where we couldnt decide if it was a dog or a horse. That one was hard.


----------



## Runyadur (Apr 25, 2007)

Allright, I found one! 
Forgive me if the following picture has apeared before, i'm new to the thread... 

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f334/Bjorson/guessthepic.jpg

I need the names of all three and of the place...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 26, 2007)

baragund said:


> Wow! That had to be just about the toughest pic this thread has ever had! Now tell me how, exactly, was one supposed to figure out that was Ecthelion, hmmm?


You had to be obsessed with them like Runyadar  

Well, I'm guessing the two females are elves, although they could be of the race of men. That doesn't halp with the man, so I'm going to go with Niniel, Turin (leaving home) and their mother, whatsername...Morwen.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 26, 2007)

Well by the look of it the adults are both from the race of men and are not elves, thats going by their ears anyway. I wouldnt have a clue as to who they are though.


----------



## Runyadur (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, Majimaune, you're closer than Noldor returned! They're all of the race of Men


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 27, 2007)

Tricky...I can't think of many that fit the situation, but I'm not really trying. Is the blonde one someone from Rohan?


----------



## baragund (Apr 27, 2007)

How about Turin, Morwen and Niennor at the old homestead in Hithlum?


----------



## Runyadur (Apr 28, 2007)

No noone's from Rohan, it's many years before Rohan was founded actually!
And no it's not Turin, Morwen and Niennor...


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 28, 2007)

Runyadur said:


> And no it's not Turin, Morwen and Niennor...


Well with that dot dot dot at the end of that it makes me think its a clue, perhaps around that time, maybe Tuor is in there?


----------



## Runyadur (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, although without knowing, I did give a clue, since, if you look waaay back you will find a connection with Tuor. But Tuor himself is not in the picture


----------



## Majimaune (May 1, 2007)

Hmmmm someone who has a connection to Tuor.... I need to read it again.


----------



## baragund (May 2, 2007)

Let's see... What other stories are there where a Man is having a touching moment with his wife and daughter? 

How about we go back a few generations to the House of Beor in Dorthonion? It could be my namesake, Baragund, with his wife and daughter, Morwen. Or it could be Belegund with his wife and daughter, Rian.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 3, 2007)

Is the man Aragorn? And the other two either Arwen or randoms?


----------



## Runyadur (May 3, 2007)

Allright, I might have misled you a little bit  
It's way "front", rather than way back. So the man is a descendant of Tuor and not an ancestor. Sorry for that!
No, It's not Aragorn and Arwen, and it's none of those Baragund, led by my mistake, mentioned either! 

Clue: The moment is not that touching, at least not for everyone in the picture...


----------



## baragund (May 3, 2007)

That whooshing sound you here is me getting left behind in the dust! 

Man, I'm stumped. Can you tell us Age that this takes place so we can narrow the search a little?


----------



## Runyadur (May 4, 2007)

Second Age! What I meant before is that although the two are husband and wife and the girl is their daughter, they're not that close at the time of the picture.
The fact that there is a horse might give you a hint as well...


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 6, 2007)

Someone from Rohan then? But that doesn't fit with Tuor from what I remember...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 6, 2007)

Erendis, Aldarion and Ancalimë?

How much do you guys, who have been guessing so hard, hate me right now?


----------



## Runyadur (May 6, 2007)

Well Ithrynluin that's correct! They should hate you a little bit!!
Your turn, now...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 6, 2007)

Who are they?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 6, 2007)

Galadriel and Aragorn?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 6, 2007)

Half of that is correct.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 7, 2007)

Galadriel and Borormir?


----------



## Majimaune (May 7, 2007)

I know she should have dark hair but...Arwen and Aragorn?

And Ithy I don't hate you I shall just have a grudge against you for the rest of my life (lol)


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 7, 2007)

Half of one of your posts is correct.


----------



## Runyadur (May 7, 2007)

Aragorn and Eowyn?
I'm not sure whether she has elven ears or not


----------



## elfgirl (May 7, 2007)

Aragorn and Legolas?


----------



## Runyadur (May 7, 2007)

Or perhaps Aragorn and Glorfindel?
Sorry for the two posts it just hit me!


----------



## Majimaune (May 8, 2007)

We are all guessing Aragorn because it seems logically the answer. What it is isn't him with the dark hair?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 8, 2007)

Runyadur has got it right.


----------



## Runyadur (May 8, 2007)

Beginer's luck actually works!
Which of the two, Glorfindel or Eowyn??

Anyway here's the new pick:
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f334/Bjorson/find_me.jpg

Who are they? If you find who they are the place is easy!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 8, 2007)

Aragorn and (an effeminate) Glorfindel.

Are those Turgon, Idril and Maeglin?


----------



## Runyadur (May 8, 2007)

Well that, perhaps, is a record!  
Has it ever been found so quickly before??


----------



## Majimaune (May 9, 2007)

No no record. Some have been guessed heaps quick. I didnt even get to look at the picture.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Majimaune (May 10, 2007)

I am thinking that he his an elf or brought up by elves or some connection to them... Turin or Tuor maybe?


----------



## Runyadur (May 10, 2007)

Although there are no pointy ears I venture and say it's Feanor. It seems to me he's got that weird flame in the eyes thing....


----------



## korhall (May 10, 2007)

is it celebthol?


----------



## Majimaune (May 11, 2007)

Runyadur said:


> Although there are no pointy ears I venture and say it's Feanor. It seems to me he's got that weird flame in the eyes thing....


Thats why I said he had some connection to elves because to me he just says elf in the eyes.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2007)

Nope, though good guess korhall.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 15, 2007)

Celebrimbor? And if not is there anybody who remembers someone wearing some kind of head garment?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 16, 2007)

Is it Lord Elrond of Rivendell?

ps: I'm using firefox and it has spell correction, just added the words Elrond and Rivendell to my dictionary


----------



## UnderTheOath (May 16, 2007)

I'm with Noldor_Returned on this. Celebrimbor.


----------



## Majimaune (May 17, 2007)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Is it Lord Elrond of Rivendell?
> 
> ps: I'm using firefox and it has spell correction, just added the words Elrond and Rivendell to my dictionary


So did I! Wooh go us.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 18, 2007)

Not an elf, but still very much related to one already mentioned.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 18, 2007)

Celebrimbor's father, whoever it was? Or one of the sons of Elrond?


----------



## Majimaune (May 18, 2007)

Well I have no idea at all so maybe I will just wait until the next picture unless this one comes to my head suddenly.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 18, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> Celebrimbor's father, whoever it was? Or one of the sons of Elrond?



I'll be less enigmatic this time: The character is NOT an elf, but has A LOT to do with one elf who was mentioned already.


----------



## Runyadur (May 18, 2007)

Aragorn? he does have a lot to do with Elrond...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 18, 2007)

Not a mortal man, either...


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 20, 2007)

Beren then? I'm guessing the headpiece is the Silmaril if I'm correct?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 20, 2007)

Oh, I guess 'man' was confusing. 

_Not a mortal either_, then...


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 20, 2007)

Your hints are the worst I've ever had. It's not an elf, but related to one mentioned. Not a mortal man. Wait, man is confusing and so is mortal. Can we get something definite as a hint please


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 20, 2007)

No, they're not confusing, my hints were pretty straightforward and numerous, it's just that you failed to read them properly.

I said the character has something do with an elf that was mentioned. This elf was already guessed as a possible solution. 

Then I say the character is not a mortal man, and you go ahead and guess Beren, _ a mortal man_. When I broaden the term to include (or, rather, exclude) all mortals, you throw a tantrum.

And for your future reference, 'related to' does not necessarily equal 'a kinsman of'.


----------



## Majimaune (May 21, 2007)

Just have something to do with each other.

Well you say not a man and not an elf so I instantly think of Half-elf. Am I right with half-elf?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 21, 2007)

Well, I said 'not a mortal'. If your half-elf chose the elven immortality, then that could be it, but it is not.

So, three elves were guessed so far: Feanor, Celebrimbor and Elrond.

Which one of these had something to do with an immortal (that could fit this picture)?


----------



## Runyadur (May 21, 2007)

Is it Sauron in the guise of Annatar, the Lord of gifts?
If it is, it's a great representation of him!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 21, 2007)

Indeed it is!
And indeed it is, probably the best I've seen!

Oh and Runyadur, we should stop tossing this thing back and forth, people are gonna start accusing us of cheating!


----------



## Runyadur (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing! But it's all my fault, that damn beginer's luck!
Anyway here's the new picture:

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f334/Bjorson/mmmmm.jpg

Ithrynluin stay away!!


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 22, 2007)

I would very much like to say Eorl, but I think it's too obvious. May as well check. Eorl?


----------



## Runyadur (May 22, 2007)

No, not Eorl at all!


----------



## Majimaune (May 22, 2007)

Well there is a standard in the background and my first thoughts stray to the Rohirrim but I think that might be a bit obvious. Still worth a try. Is it Theodred?


----------



## Runyadur (May 22, 2007)

No, it's not Theodred. You're a bit on the wrong track...


----------



## Majimaune (May 22, 2007)

So by that comment I take it it is not one of the Rohirrim. Hmmmmm......


----------



## ely (May 22, 2007)

Does he look evil or is it just me? I mean, no-one should look very kind and sweet when they're riding into a battle. But I'll still try my initial guess: Mouth of Sauron?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 22, 2007)

ely beat me to it, I was gonna say Mouth of Sauron as well. the half dead looking horse, the ragged and beastly appearance, has Mouth of Sauron written all over it.

ps. just added the word Sauron to my Firefox dictionary!


----------



## Runyadur (May 23, 2007)

You guys got it, Mouth of Sauron it is!
I was actually expecting the Nazgul to be the first guess, but they weren't even mentioned...


----------



## Majimaune (May 23, 2007)

All yours Ely. Now I'm gonna write Sauron just so I can add it to my dictionary too.


----------



## ely (May 24, 2007)

Whiiii!!!  

Guess or not to guess

If this one has been done already, please do tell me. If not, start guessing.


----------



## Majimaune (May 25, 2007)

Well all I can tell you is that there is an elf behind the guy with the sword and the picture was done in 2005 by one J. Dolfore or thats what it looks like anyway.


----------



## ely (May 25, 2007)

Actually it's Jenny Dolfen, and I think I should have been more specific. Please name the characters in the picture (two is enough), not the author of it. Thank you for listening. Have a nice day!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2007)

My first guess would have to be Feanor drawing his sword against Fingolfin in Tirion, though this Fingolfin has too cunning an expression on his face for my liking.


----------



## ely (May 25, 2007)

No, not Feanor and Fingolfin. In addition to your cunningness remark, I think that if Feanor was drawing his sword against Fingolfin, he would be facing him, not looking away. But it's not Feanor & Fingolfin, so.. keep guessing.


----------



## baragund (May 25, 2007)

These people look like Elves to me. As Ithy pointed out, the guy on the right looks cunning, shifty-eyed and up to no good. The smile on his face tells me that the action the other guy is taking (drawing his sword and maybe fighting someone else not in the picture) is the result manipulation by the shifty-eyed guy.

The shifty-eyed guy could be Maeglin. He always struck me as a dirt-bag. But I'm stuck on the one drawing the sword. I don't recall Maeglin goading somebody else into a sword fight.

Am I anywhere near the right track?


----------



## Runyadur (May 26, 2007)

For some reason, be it the simillar way they're dressed or the hint of conspiracy in their eyes, I'd say that these two are brothers. The two elven brothers I recall being treacherous are Curufin and Celegorm although I don't know where the scene takes place... So that's my guess Curufin and Celegorm!


----------



## ely (May 26, 2007)

That's a good guess, Runyadur. That's a great guess, even. And it just happens to be correct as well. Mah, I was hoping it would take a bit longer, but at least you (in general, not Runyadur) didn't get it on the first guess.

The scene, by the way, comes from "Of Beren and Luthien" when Beren goes to Nargothrond, and Celegorm & Curufin aren't very happy to hear about his quest for the Silmaril. Or perhaps they are simply scheming to get rid of Finrod. Eh, I love this picture, especially their expressions. Very well captured, in my opinion.  

Okey-dokey, the thread is yours, Runyadur.


----------



## Runyadur (May 27, 2007)

It's a very nice picture indeed.
here's the new one:
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f334/Bjorson/yourstoguess.jpg
It took me a lot of time to find, please don't find it on the first guess


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 27, 2007)

I suppose this'll take many guesses.

How's abouts Beleg Strongbow?


----------



## Majimaune (May 28, 2007)

Well I guess mine is the first guess and I haven't had much luck with these things lately so your looking good. I would say human possibly a Ranger...Am I on the right track?


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 28, 2007)

There could be heaps of possibilities. Unsure whether elf or man. The bow and arrow probably have some significance, but I doubt it's Legolas. Beleg is likely, although it could be anyone. I reckon, just to hopefully narrow down the options, someone from the earlier ages.


----------



## Runyadur (May 28, 2007)

It's not Beleg, neither is it Legolas. And Noldor_Returned I'm sorry to fail your hopes, but it is someone from the third Age (unless that's what you meant by "earlier age", in which case your hopes have come true!)


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2007)

Is it Bard, the bane of Smaug?


----------



## Runyadur (May 28, 2007)

Yes, yes it is, but it is starting all over again! I hope I don't find your next pic Ithrynluin, or we will truly be accused of cheating!  
Anyway your turn now.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Runyadur (May 28, 2007)

Alqualonde?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2007)

Thankfully, the answer is NO.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 28, 2007)

Would that be Tol Eressea or to be more specific Avallone, the capital of Tol Eressea?

ps. (just added Eressea and Avallone to my dictionary )


----------



## Majimaune (May 29, 2007)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ps. (just added Eressea and Avallone to my dictionary )


You like to tell us that don't you. I didn't need to add them for some reason, must be there already.

I know it and I have seen it before but what is it. *tries to remember* is it but chance the somewhere on the Island of Numenor? Or perhaps somewhere in Valinor.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 29, 2007)

None of the answers are correct, or on the right track.


----------



## Runyadur (May 29, 2007)

Vinyamar then, Turgon's first city in Nevrast? Although I'm not sure whether there is a mount behind or not...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 29, 2007)

Not Vinyamar, either. Exclude lands inaccessible to mortals and any parts that might be under the waves...


----------



## baragund (May 29, 2007)

How about Brithombar or Eglarest?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 29, 2007)

baragund said:


> How about Brithombar or Eglarest?



Neigh.






I guess it's the majestic look that makes you associate it with elves (which would be my first reaction as well), but it is misleading.


----------



## Majimaune (May 30, 2007)

Bay Of Belfalas?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 30, 2007)

Real-life places are not eligible. 

As for Belfalas, try to be a little more precise...


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 31, 2007)

I've seen this picture before...and I'll be kicking myself when it's guessed.

Tuna?


----------



## Majimaune (May 31, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> I've seen this picture before...and I'll be kicking myself when it's guessed.


Same with me.

So you want more info on Bay of Belfalas I figure...*looks at maps* Ok from maps I get Cobas Haven, Havens Of Umbar, that island called Tolfalas and then the...no thats all. Any of those?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 31, 2007)

Dol Amroth and if not that then Edhellond 

Final Answer

ps: added both Dol and Amroth and Edhellond to my dictionary  (and Maji, my last guess was Tol Eressea:



> *Tol Eressëa* is a large island, where the mallorn trees come from. Its name may be translated from Elvish as the _Lonely Island_, for it lay originally in the middle of the Belegaer, far from any other landmasses. Ulmo pushed it back and forth across Belegaer twice to transport the Elves to Aman. After that, it came to rest forever just off the eastern shore of that continent in the Bay of Eldamar, and was inhabited by the Teleri of Aman, until they left for Alqualondë.
> With the end of the First Age, many of the exiled Eldar of Middle-earth (and Teleri that had never left it) went to Aman, and lived in the island of Tol Eressëa. Its principal city was Avallónë.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2007)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Dol Amroth and if not that then Edhellond
> 
> Final Answer
> 
> ps: added both Dol and Amroth and Edhellond to my dictionary  (and Maji, my last guess was Tol Eressea:


Oh right, I forgot...Nothing is coming to mind right now...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2007)

Dol Amroth it is. Looks somehow too grand and majestic compared to how I imagined it, but there you have it.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I guess you get it EA.


----------



## baragund (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree, Ithy. That strikes me as too High End to be Dol Amroth.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 1, 2007)

ok I hope this isn't too easy. anyways the artist made the figure small so ill say they are an elf but thats it. guess please

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/Trixybunny1230/Lord%20of%20the%20Rings/Guessthepic.jpg


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2007)

Is the figure Beleg and the place Nargothrond? My memory of that part of the Silmarillion is hazy at best, so I'm not actually sure if Beleg had ever been there in the first place.  If not, I'm gonna go with Finrod.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 2, 2007)

you are very close i'm not going to tell you if the place is correct or the elf's name, but you are very close with that guess.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 4, 2007)

I would say that the place is correct (just a stab in the dark really). Wouldn't have a clue who is in the picture though. I need to read some Tolkien again.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 5, 2007)

Gondolin? (If I haven't mistaken the name) But can't tell the figure...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2007)

I guessed the place to be Nargothrond and the person either Finrod or Beleg. EA said either the place or the elf was correct, so it can't be Gondolin, because neither Finrod nor Beleg had ever been there.

Beleg in Menegroth?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 5, 2007)

nope its not Gondolin, and yes you have guessed one half of the pic so far...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2007)

I wonder which half of which guess is correct...

Umm...Finrod in...Menegroth?


----------



## baragund (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say Beleg at the entrance to Menegroth.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 7, 2007)

Baragund got it, Beleg leaving Menegroth


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 7, 2007)

Um, exqueeze me... But did anyone happen to catch my post #3421?


----------



## baragund (Jun 7, 2007)

Quite right, Ithy. I blew past your post and didn't see you got the right answer first. Post the next pic!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, baragund. 

Where is this? I'd like you to give me both names of the place.


----------



## baragund (Jun 7, 2007)

Would that be Tol Sirion, that was renamed Tol-en-Gaurhoth when Sauron took over the lease payments from Orodreth after the Dagor Bragollach?

The bats and wolves are the clues that I noted.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep, that was an easy one. 

_Now_ it's your turn, bar!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 7, 2007)

Whoops I'm sorry Ithrynluin, I seriously didnt see your guess, i apologize *bows*


----------



## baragund (Jun 8, 2007)

Whoo-Hoo! That was a loooong dry spell for me. 

Who are these guys and where are they fighting?


----------



## ely (Jun 8, 2007)

Maeglin and Tuor in Gondolin?


----------



## baragund (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, that was fast! 

Post away, Ely.


----------



## ely (Jun 9, 2007)

I still rule!    

Okay, I'll post the picture I considered using last time..

Guess me!

Feel free to get it right at your first time!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 10, 2007)

Well obviously people from Rohan...Theoden and Eomer? Or Theodred and Eomer seeing as neither look all that old.


----------



## ely (Jun 10, 2007)

Obviously? Are you sure? There's always the option that they're orcs in disguise, you know.  

As to both of your guesses, nope.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 10, 2007)

ely said:


> Obviously? Are you sure? There's always the option that they're orcs in disguise, you know.


They could be but I highly doubt it. And I also am very observant and it looks like two people from Rohan, going by the shield anyway.


----------



## Runyadur (Jun 11, 2007)

Despite your very possible suggestion, I think I'll go with Majimaune.
Everything on them says Rohan! Blonde hair, white horse on green background, even the putees on their legs indicate Rohan (as I see it at least  )... As to who they are though, I have no idea.


----------



## ely (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, they're from Rohan. Even though they _could_ be orcs in disguise! They just aren't.


----------



## baragund (Jun 11, 2007)

If it's not the most famous of the Rohirrim, then I think we will need to dig back in their history.

These two give me the impression that they are surveying a new land. Maybe they are the Eorlings seeing their new home of Rohan for the first time. So I'm thinking that the one in the foreground is Eorl the Young. The one in the background would be either Eorl's father or a lieutenant but I'm drawing a blank on a name.

Good picture. If I'm right it's from an part of middle-Earth history we don't get into too much.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 12, 2007)

Well after looking at it again I would say they are two guards at Dunharrow before their ride to Gondor.


----------



## ely (Jun 12, 2007)

Nope. 

Baragund, you're going in the wrong direction. Try the opposite one.


----------



## baragund (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmm... How about Eowyn in the foreground looking out over the Pellenor during the Siege of Minas Tirith? The guy in the background could be simply a miscellaneous Rider.

btw, Happy Belated Birthday Ely! Do anything extra special? Are you still recovering from a hard night of partying?


----------



## ely (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry, but no. 

Hmm... want a hint?


---
Thanks for your wishes! Recovering from partying? No, that's what I'll do tomorrow. Having birthday party volume 3 tonight.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 13, 2007)

A hint might be helpful but as small as possible.


----------



## ely (Jun 13, 2007)

Blaah... One of the characters has been named already.


----------



## baragund (Jun 13, 2007)

Grrr...

The one in front is Eomer. The one in back is a lieutenant. Say, Hama?


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah I'm with you Baragund. One at the front is Eomer but I'm not sure about the one at the back. Very possible though.


----------



## ely (Jun 14, 2007)

Why grrr?

Hmm, not quite. Well, you're correct about Eomer, one of them really is him. 

Now guess the other. And think happy thoughts.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 15, 2007)

Happy thoughts? Such as what. Someone else might get your cryptic clue...if indeed it is one.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 15, 2007)

Gamling? For I detect no answer from the suspected cryptic clue, my dear Watson. However, Majimaune, you are quite right. Somebody else shall decipher it, if it indeed it is a clue of the cryptic styling.


----------



## ely (Jun 17, 2007)

Happy thoughts. _Happy_ thoughts. War is not a happy thought, at least in my humble opinion.

Not Gamling.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 18, 2007)

Now that makes sense but I can't think of anyone if ti is Eomer.


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 18, 2007)

It'e Eomer and his son Elfwine on that pic, by Jenny Dolfen... I love her artwork, it's amazing. I think that's the only picture with the theme of Rohan she has drawn...


----------



## ely (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, you're right, but I suppose you already know that.  I'm a big fan of Jenny Dolfen's artwork, too. 

I wonder, how long it would have taken for Maji, NR and baragund to get this. I mean, they couldn't even think happy thoughts. 

Anyway, it's your turn now.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes I wonder. I can't think happy thoughts in the way I needed to that was all.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 21, 2007)

I might have reckoned on it if I re-read the Appendices...cos I always forget about them in this thread...


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2007)

I just always forget about them.


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 21, 2007)

Great! Now guess this one


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll take a guess at Aragorn and Arwen?


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 21, 2007)

Not them!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 22, 2007)

Luthien and Beren?


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 22, 2007)

No... they're not such a famous couple


----------



## Runyadur (Jun 22, 2007)

Aldarion and Erendis? Just because she's got the horse...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 22, 2007)

Aredhel and Eol?


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 22, 2007)

Nope... oh, here you go a little help. They're elves.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 22, 2007)

Mmmm I didn't think of that one...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 23, 2007)

This is a tricky one, and I had a guess but I forgot...umm...here we go! Amroth and Nimrodel?


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 23, 2007)

Not them either! Another hint... they're both Noldor!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 23, 2007)

NR you should find it easy then


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 24, 2007)

:S Let's see...is it Finwe and his wife...whatsername?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd guess Feanor and Nerdanel


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 26, 2007)

Erestor that's correct!!!


----------



## baragund (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, I see! If you look carefully at Feanor, you can see the Silmaril on his brow.

That's a super picture, Amarie. Did you draw that?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 28, 2007)

woohoo my turn to find a good pic lol

hope this isn't too easy, guess please who these guys are


----------



## Runyadur (Jun 28, 2007)

Is this just one guy or am I that sober?? 
Perhaps you wanted to put another picture?
Anyway commenting on the one I see, I'll go for the apparent which, since I'm the first one answering, I feel obliged to guess. Black hair, obviously elven, pride and anger in the eyes, maybe Feanor?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 28, 2007)

not Feanor


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 29, 2007)

Turin? Or should I say Turins? It's okay Runyadur I picked up the plural as well.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 29, 2007)

ooh thats because I had a different pic and then changed my mind at the last second and didnt change the thread. I'm sorry. Here's a HUGE hint...there's only ONE person in this picture haha and it's not Turin or Feanor


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 30, 2007)

I say elf and my first thought it Feanor but that has already been said no to so I can think of many later.

Also EA that was a HUGE hint.


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 30, 2007)

baragund said:


> Yes, I see! If you look carefully at Feanor, you can see the Silmaril on his brow.
> 
> That's a super picture, Amarie. Did you draw that?



No I didn't  it was drawn by AAutio, I found that pic on Deviant art...

Random guess for this one (it has to be one of the sons of Feanor or his close relatives if it's not him  ) .... ermmm... say Celegorm?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 30, 2007)

well this person's KINDA related to Feanor but not a son or sibling... thats a big hint right thur right thur


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 30, 2007)

Fingon then?


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 30, 2007)

Amarie Veanne said:


> No I didn't  it was drawn by AAutio, I found that pic on Deviant art...


You a member? If so whats your name there and I will try to find you. I'm Majimaune there as well.

As for the pic now I still have no further thoughts.


----------



## baragund (Jul 3, 2007)

He looks kind of thoughtful to me and Finrod always struck me as the thoughtful type.

How about Finrod?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 4, 2007)

nope, not Finrod, I dont think this guy never met Finrod, though he was around during his time im pretty darn sure, and he never went to Nargothrond, but went somewhere else.


ps: added Finrod and Nargothrond to my dictionary :-D


----------



## baragund (Jul 5, 2007)

OK, we know he is related to Feanor but not one of his sons or siblings. That means our mystery Elf should be of the House of Finwe. We've ruled out Fingon and Finrod. He was around during Finrod's time but never met him.


How about Turgon, but he does not strike me as being regal-enough looking? Am I at least on the right track?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 5, 2007)

this guy lived with Turgon for a while but is not Turgon. He is of the house of Finwe, but not directly related to Feanor.


----------



## baragund (Jul 5, 2007)

Maeglin! It's gotta be Maeglin!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 6, 2007)

I was startin to get worried no one'd get it while I went on vacation (im leaving sunday for two weeks in florida). So YES! it is Maeglin Baragund has got it i do declare!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 7, 2007)

Good timing I do say.


----------



## baragund (Jul 9, 2007)

Whoo-Hoo! That was a tough one! The moody pose should have tipped me off.

How about this? How are these guys and what battle is it?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 9, 2007)

Is that Dori Ori Nori and all the gang at the Battle of Five Armies?


----------



## baragund (Jul 10, 2007)

It's one of that gang but it's not the Battle of Five Armies.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 11, 2007)

Thorin Oakenshield, with his oaken shield? Making it that battle at the gate of Moria.


----------



## baragund (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, it's Thorin but I'm going to be a stickler here and ask for the name of the battle.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 12, 2007)

Gah for being away.

You expect _me_ to remember the name of that battle. Well too bad, I don't.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 12, 2007)

If it's not the battle of five armies, then it's either one of two things, and I don't ever remember there being a name put to either of these 'battles'. 

1. The battle in Goblin-town.

2. the battle in the woods after the fight with the goblins under the mountain.
(gosh that was a mouth full)


----------



## baragund (Jul 12, 2007)

yhwh1st, it's neither of those fights in The Hobbit. Think earlier. NR has the right location.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 12, 2007)

Its that battle outside Moria but the name I have no idea. I could look it up but can't really be bothered.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 12, 2007)

ooh I actually know this one! But i'm on vacation in Florida and there's no telling when I'll next be able to get on here so I shan't say. Good luck you gusy, only hint I'll say is you guys are close.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 12, 2007)

Tell me tell me tell me! Actually don't tell me.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 13, 2007)

Thorin at the battle of Nanduhirion...the East-gate of Moria


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 13, 2007)

Just before I read your answer I remembered what it was. *aside* darn it!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 13, 2007)

It does suck when that happens. Well lets presume correct and NR posts the new pic.


----------



## baragund (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't be hasty! Right place but wrong battle, NR. Also, who is Thorin fighting?


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 16, 2007)

Gah you keep adding new things you want! Talk about demanding....*mutters mutinously*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 17, 2007)

Azog? I don't know what battle though...and I'm only guessing the who is Thorin fighting.


----------



## baragund (Jul 17, 2007)

Now Maj, I _did_ ask for both combatants as well as the name of the battle.

NR is zeroing in on it. The bad guy that Thorin is fighting is Azog. The name of the battle is one of those tongue-twisting Dwarvish names. Look in "Of Durin's Folk" in the LOTR Appendices and you'll find it.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 17, 2007)

The Battle of Azanulbizar (in elvish it's Nanduhirion)...but the records say it was Dain who killed Azog...so the answer is Azog and Thorin (Dain?) locked in battle at the Battle of Azanulbizar.


----------



## baragund (Jul 18, 2007)

Ooooo... Good Catch NR. And thanks for pointing out the Elvish name. (I didn't know that part...)

I do believe the picture caption is incorrect. It was labeled Thorin and Azog at the Battle of Azanulbizar.

NR got the name of the battle I was looking for. To atone for all of the grief I put him through, I propose he gets to post the next two pictures.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 19, 2007)

It all depends if he wants to post two pictures.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 20, 2007)

Just one is fine for me. Okay, after much deliberating and debating over which pic to use I have chosen the first one that comes up in Google images when I search for a Tolkien topic.

View attachment 4820

Who-sa, is this-a?


----------



## baragund (Jul 27, 2007)

Not much to go on here. From the dreamy setting, I'm thinking she is an Elf in the 1st Age.

Let's go with the most obvious: Is it Luthien in Doriath?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 28, 2007)

Nope, although it is an elf in the First Age.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 28, 2007)

Findulas? maybe


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 29, 2007)

Wrong again! And let's hope somebody guesses this within the next 24 hours otherwise you'll have to wait until Friday afternoon (my time) for an answer. Nothing I could do about it sorry.


----------



## baragund (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess we'll just have to go through the list of leading Elvish ladies of the 1st Age. How about Idril?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 5, 2007)

Non, mr. baragund. Tis somebody else.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Aug 5, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> Nope, although it is an elf in the First Age.


An Elf? First Age?
Ok, I had somebody else in mind. Somebody _slender as a willow-wand_...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 27, 2007)

galadriel maybe? i don know hope I'm right


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 1, 2007)

is this thread dead now?


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 1, 2007)

No I don't think so. We are just waiting for NR to reply.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry I got caught up in my snowboarding. Man that's some wicked fun.

Yes, EA, you're right. That is Galadriel. Post away.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Sep 3, 2007)

???
I was sure it was Goldberry...? (I don't want to post a picture; I just happened to come across that pic before. It was created for the Decipher trading-card game.)

Anyway, it's all yours, Erestor!


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 4, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> Sorry I got caught up in my snowboarding. Man that's some wicked fun.


That it is.

Anyway your go EA


----------



## baragund (Sep 4, 2007)

Now HOW in tarnation were we supposed to figure out that was Galadriel?? That photo could have been anybody!


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 5, 2007)

Well lucky guesses will often do it. How are we meant to know whoyou are?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 6, 2007)

it was a lucky guess, i just came in looked and said someone with gold hair lol, didn't think about it much, anyways, guess please, hope its not too easy:


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 6, 2007)

First people that spring to mind are Gil-Galad and Elrond. Either of those two?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 7, 2007)

wow you got it, Gil-Galad, guess it wasn't as hard as i thought haha


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow I got it. Now I have to find something *goes and looks around on the net*

Here we go.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 8, 2007)

Urambo Tauro said:


> ???
> I was sure it was Goldberry...? (I don't want to post a picture; I just happened to come across that pic before. It was created for the Decipher trading-card game.)
> 
> Anyway, it's all yours, Erestor!


 
Well it may have been but the caption where I got the pic said Galadriel. Sorry but that's what I knew it as.



baragund said:


> Now HOW in tarnation were we supposed to figure out that was Galadriel?? That photo could have been anybody!


 
There's a lot of pictures posted for guessing which could be anybody. It can take a lot of guessing. And you wouldn't want it to be easy now would you? 

Umm I'll say it's Aragorn but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope not Aragorn. It took me a while to find this pic so I'm glad it wasn't guessed on the first one.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 9, 2007)

If not Aragorn, Isildur then?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 9, 2007)

Elendil???


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 10, 2007)

None of those. Think further back.


----------



## baragund (Sep 10, 2007)

How about Feanor? The jewel on his brow reminds me of how Feanor liked to wear the Silmarils that way.


----------



## Runyadur (Sep 10, 2007)

A Numenorean King would be my guess; Aldarion perhaps?


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope and nope. I thought this was a relatively easy one.
After Feanor but before Aldarion.


----------



## baragund (Sep 11, 2007)

I got it! It's Earendil. Feanor wore all three Silmarils on his brow and Earendil only had one.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes Baragund got it. Earendil it is. I found that picture on deviantArt actually. Your go.


----------



## baragund (Sep 12, 2007)

Alrighty then. Who is this?


----------



## Runyadur (Sep 13, 2007)

Legolas? In the Glittering Caves? With Gimli somewhere around his feet, not seen in the pic?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 13, 2007)

I was going to say Celeborn or Thranduil...but Legolas sounds right.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah Legolas would be what I say as well.


----------



## baragund (Sep 13, 2007)

NR got it. It's Thranduil. I guess the stalagmites in the background gave it away...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 13, 2007)

it took a few more guesses than mine did at least lol


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay I have one:
View attachment 4831
Who is this?


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 27, 2007)

First thought is Isuldur. Is it?


----------



## Runyadur (Sep 27, 2007)

My first thought too. I don't think it can be anyone else, though. Who had both Narsil and the ring at the same time, other than Isildur?
Great picture by the way, pretty lordly!


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 27, 2007)

I commented that to NR already. It is a good pic though. For some reason I have started to think Isildur is a bit obvious but I can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry about the late reply guys but yes it is Isildur. I didn't have much time to find a challenging picture so I picked this and I didn't really look at what clues were there. I was hoping someone would at least guess Aragorn...

Anywho Maj, post away!


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 2, 2007)

Righto. Lets go find a new pic. *goes and looks*

Here we go. This one took me a while to find and settle on.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a man to me, I'll say Turin because of the black sword


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope not Turin and I'm glad it didn't go first shot.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 3, 2007)

Eol then maybe?


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 4, 2007)

Wrong again. You want a clue or something?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 4, 2007)

sure, I think we're the only ones playing anyways lol so go ahead


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 5, 2007)

I think your right.

Umm a hint...one that one give away too much...I think the only one I can give is he's and elf.


----------



## Runyadur (Oct 5, 2007)

Not right, I'm here  
Well elven warrior obviously... The first one that pops into my mind is Glorfindel.


----------



## baragund (Oct 5, 2007)

How about Maeglin?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 5, 2007)

Beleg? he was givin Anglachal from Thingol for a while, was he not?


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 5, 2007)

No no and no. All no.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 7, 2007)

Just to go with the blatantly obvious in case it isn't a black sword although I think it is...Aragorn, Isildur or Elendil?


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 9, 2007)

Nope NR. I said it was an elf.


----------



## baragund (Oct 9, 2007)

Would this rather haughty - looking Elven warrior be from the House of Feanor?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 9, 2007)

how about Curufin or Celegorm?


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 10, 2007)

Nope. I have been thinking if I could give another clue but really can't think of one that wont give it away.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like it could be someone from the House of Fingolfin to me. Black-hair, noble-looking, brooding northern sky behind him. Maybe the sword is a clue? Both Fingolfin and Turgon have famous swords. Ringil and Glamdring. Gandalf wears Glamdring around his waist though, and Turgon was a giant of an elf, only Thingol was taller I think. So if that was Turgon in the picture his sword would be seven foot long or something. I'll say Fingolfin then, though I'm probably way of the mark.

Excellent picture all the same.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 10, 2007)

Almost there Turgon. Not quite though.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you guys want to give up or want me to try to think of another clue?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 20, 2007)

I think it is probably Fingon. This time I think the Helmet is a clue, maybe it's a reference to the Nirnaeth. I'm kind of hoping it isn't though, as I wouldn't even begin to know how to put a picture up.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope Turgon, not Fingon.

You basically had it in your last post.


----------



## baragund (Oct 22, 2007)

Is it Turgon?


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep or thats at least what the little caption below it said it was. You go Baragund.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 24, 2007)

Hehe! Logic will only take you so far I guess. I still say that sword is too big to be Glamdring...


----------



## baragund (Oct 24, 2007)

It was purely process of elimination and Maj's hint that led me to guess it was Turgon. My mind's image of Turgon is much more noble, venerable and statesmanlike than the image in the photo. The person in the photo still strikes me as one more poorly behaved Elves of the First Age. More like one of the less honorable of Feanor's seven sons like, say, Curufin or Caranthir.

No matter. Who is this solemn maiden?


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought so to Turgon but I'm just going by what the caption said.

First thoughts are Eowyn and I have no idea why.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 25, 2007)

Is it Imin at Lake Cuiviénen


----------



## baragund (Oct 25, 2007)

No and no. I'll let you chew on it a while longer before I start dropping hints.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ingwe then?


----------



## baragund (Oct 26, 2007)

Noooo! Wrong gender!


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 27, 2007)

How about Morwen? Probably wrong but worth a shot.


----------



## baragund (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope. Wrong race (there's a hint) and Morwen was a brunette, being of the House of Beor.

This Elvish maiden is sad because she is heartbroken. She lost her beloved.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Tinúviel? 

God I missed this game.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 30, 2007)

That would have been my next guess Fir. Who wouldn't miss this game? Really...


----------



## baragund (Oct 30, 2007)

Nooooo... Good seeing you again, Fir! 

Another hint: She did not live in Beleriand.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 31, 2007)

Galadriel? And how arr thou Farawyn, haven't spoken with you in a few months now...


----------



## baragund (Oct 31, 2007)

Not Galadriel. First, Galadriel dwelt for a while in Beleriand and second, Galadriel cuts a way more noble and commanding a presence than this maiden. 

As far as I know, our mystery Elf was not part of the ruling class (another hint).


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 1, 2007)

Agghhhh I can't think!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 1, 2007)

Nimrodel, 

_An Elven-maid there was of old,
A shining star by day:
Her mantle white was hemmed with gold,
Her shoes of silver-grey.

A star was bound upon her brows,
A loght was on her hair
As sun upon the golden boughs
In Lórien the fair.

Her hair was long, her limbs were white,
And fair she was and free;
And in the wind she went as light
As leaf of linden-tree.

Beside the falls of Nimrodel,
By water clear and cool,
Her voice as falling silver fell
Into the shining pool.

Where now she wanders none can tell,
In sunlight or in shade;
For lost of yore was Nimrodel
And in the mountains strayed.

The elven-ship in haven grey
Beneath the mountain-lee
Awaited her for many a day
Beside the roaring sea.

A wind by night in Northern lands
Arose, and loud it cried,
And drove the ship from elven-strands
Across the streaming tide.

When dawn came dim the land was lost,
The mountains sinking grey
Beyond the heaving waves that tossed
Their plumes of blinding spray.

Amroth beheld the fading shore
Now low beyond the swell,
And cursed the faithless ship that bore
Him far from Nimrodel.

Of old he was an Elven-king,
A lord of tree and glen,
When golden were the boughs in spring
In fair Lothlórien.

From helm to sea they saw him leap,
As arrow from the string,
And dive into water deep,
As mew upon the wing.

The wind was in his flowing hair,
The foam about him shone;
Afar they saw him strong and fair
Go riding like a swan.

But from the West has come no word,
And on the Hither Shore
No tidings Elven-folk have heard
Of Amroth evermore._



^^had to add that, love it


----------



## baragund (Nov 1, 2007)

Heyyyy, EA guesses aright!

One of the many charming interludes in LOTR that got missed or FUBARed in the movies.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah that's one of my favorites, anyways who's this gal? hope none of you looked at it before right now, I made a HUGE booboo and forgot to change the name of the file hehehe but just did so yeah.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 2, 2007)

So its an elf, maybe a Noldor? Galadriel?


----------



## baragund (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm going to run with the sea theme here and guess that she is one of the Teleri. How about Earwen?

But it could be Galadriel since she is Earwen's daughter...

EA, do you have any information on the artist? The painting is quite lovely.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Nov 7, 2007)

Where did everyone go?
I'd guess Galadriel but that's already been taken so I'll wait and watch.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 8, 2007)

No, No and No. SOrry it's been a while, busy with a project at school. Anyways, I do not have any info on the artist, I started searching for this person's name on google image searchand after a few searches found it. I'll try to find more info and after someone gets the pic right I'll give you it, don't wanna give away any clues lol. Oh and I have a feeling this one may be tough becaue thre is little or no info on her in the Silmarillion, as in, she is a very very very minor character.

Oh and she is of the Vanyar, so I guess you could say her hair is like golden red? I don't know lol anyways that should give you an idea of where she's from


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 9, 2007)

Nothing is coming to my mind with those clues.


----------



## baragund (Nov 9, 2007)

If she is one of the Vanyar, that really narrows things down. There are only so many named Vanya.

Let's start with Finwe's second wife, Indis.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 9, 2007)

nope not Indis


----------



## Turgon (Nov 19, 2007)

Okay... here we go with another wild surmise. A Vanya maiden looking whistful by the sea suggests to me that a loved one, perhaps, lies across it. I'm going to say that the said loved one is Finrod Felagund. Which would make her... Amarie?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes it is Amarie, beloved Vanyar of Finrod Felagund


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 21, 2007)

I know this is a double post, Valar of TTF please forgive me, but Turgon, just wonderin if you're still around or if we should bump it to someone else? I think we should wait until after Christmas because its busy right now and all so he might just be busy with that and all. So Merry Christmas to you all, if no post is made by Jan. 1st someone else should probly just post one.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 21, 2007)

I knew we were waiting for something.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess we're still waiting? So how was everyone's Christmas? See any wood elves in the snow?


----------



## Runyadur (Jan 17, 2008)

Perhaps we should start over... Would anyone like to find a pic?


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 26, 2008)

What snow?

Yep someone, knew pic. I don't have the time right now.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't either, we should advertise in our sigs. maybe get some new people(if there are any new people here) interested in playing the game


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 5, 2008)

Or we could turn this into a random chat thread...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 6, 2008)

or we could just leave it alone until somone decides to put a pic up or we could celebrate Gandalf's birthday since we never did in that one other thread someone said something about that I've completely forgotton about, we can have balloons that explode into fireworks and we could play games like, "shoot the Took with your magical staff thingy's powers" and ummmmmm "Pass the Wizard's hat" we'll have a great time!


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 6, 2008)

Do we not have a picture to guess at? Well here's one for you.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 8, 2008)

I would guess at one of the elves of Lorien...Haldir?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 8, 2008)

Um...nope.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Feb 12, 2008)

Maeglin said:


> a shot in the dark....is it the 3 children of Elrond? Elladan, Elrohir, and Arwen?


SHOOT! That was gonna be my guess! *mutter/grumbles something bitter about mind-readers* T_T


----------



## Ingwë (May 4, 2008)

Fir, I want a hint. Is he a First age character or Third age?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 4, 2008)

Beleg Strongbow?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 10, 2008)

Thranduil? or his father Oropher?

In fact, theres discussion that Legolas' hair was in fact dark...


----------



## Firawyn (May 10, 2008)

Ithrynluin said:


> Beleg Strongbow?



You got it. Your turn.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Firawyn (May 10, 2008)

Is it the Rivervillage where Smeogol lived prior to discovering the Ring?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 10, 2008)

Nope, the title of the picture is one word, a placename, and that's what I'm looking for and nothing else, even if it means you guys guessing twice as hard.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 11, 2008)

Dunharrow?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 11, 2008)

The Ferry in the Shire?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2008)

Remember, just one word...

But you're guessing in the right direction, DB.


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 13, 2008)

I need my map here... was it Crickhollow? The village on the other side of the river?


----------



## Firawyn (May 13, 2008)

Frogmorton?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2008)

The answer is actually right in front of you guys, you don't have to dig anywhere near as deeply as you are. 

May be a bit tricksy exactly because of its obviousness.  And, you know, because I said _place_name in a prior post.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 13, 2008)

Brandywine? 

Buckland?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2008)

Brandywine!

Tode you it was tricksy!


----------



## Telëlambe (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Runyadur (May 13, 2008)

Thorin Oakenshield maybe?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 13, 2008)

Nah, he was alwase too posh to ever be lighting fires.I can see where your comming from; he looks very Royal and well turned out, But wrong i'm afraid.


----------



## Starbrow (May 15, 2008)

Anybody know why there's no picture in Telelambe's when I look at it?


----------



## Valandil (May 15, 2008)

Oh - one of the Dwarves was supposed to be especially good at starting fires. Which one was it? Dori?


----------



## Firawyn (May 15, 2008)

Gloin perhaps?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 15, 2008)

Perhaps.... yes it was Gloin.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 15, 2008)

Yes, yes, it was definitely the crafty Gloin who could spark up a fire like that. Trust me on that one.

And I am not just saying that because the image name is Gloin.jpg

For all I know that could just be a random assortment of letters.


----------



## Runyadur (May 16, 2008)

> And I am not just saying that because the image name is Gloin.jpg
> 
> For all I know that could just be a random assortment of letters.


   


Anyway, Firawyn your turn


----------



## Telëlambe (May 16, 2008)

Thats a schoolboy error, my bad. That said, it's been nearly 3 years since I was last posting regularly. 

But anyway... moving on.


----------



## Firawyn (May 19, 2008)

Okay, here you go. I'm hoping that this will be hard...or maybe it's really easy and I'm just trying to throw you off the scent...haha, who knows?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 19, 2008)

Sam and Rosie as depicted by a painter who was paid a hefty sum of money to..."be generous".

If not that, Beren and Luthien?


----------



## Firawyn (May 19, 2008)

Nope. 

Keep trying. (or perhaps let someone else whose not on TTF 24/7 have a shot! )


----------



## Confusticated (May 19, 2008)

Thingol & Melian?


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 19, 2008)

Aragorn & Arwen?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 20, 2008)

Aragorn & Arwen?


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

Prince of Cats said:


> Aragorn & Arwen?



Amazing how the simplest answer is the right one. You got it, Prince.

Post away.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 20, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

Aragorn and Frodo, perhaps?


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 20, 2008)

You got it!

Fire away, Firawyn


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

*wide eyes* Wow. I was really expecting to be wrong there. 


Okay, here you go.


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 20, 2008)

To continue with the obvious guesses- Bard?


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

Got it DB. 

Someone find a harder pic....we're running through these like whipped creme.


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 20, 2008)

So... Hope it isn't obvious... or posted before...


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

Could you make it any smaller? *squints*

Osgiliath?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 20, 2008)

Tried but couldn't make it more visible... sorry (atleast now it's harder )
About the guess: close but the answer doesn't lie in ruins


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

Oh! Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh! 

The entrance to the tombs of the Kings of Minis Tirith?


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 20, 2008)

you didn't look at the photo name, did ya Firawyn?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 21, 2008)

So it wasn't hard enough  (damned links, next time download and rename). It is the entrance to the tombs.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 21, 2008)

I never would have guessed that. To me it looks like Doriath/Menegroth or the elves' dwelling in Mirkwood.


----------



## Firawyn (May 21, 2008)

No, I did not look at the photo name. I just looked closer at the picture, saw the mountain and the pass going towards it, and heard "No tomb in the mountain for Denethor and Firamir" ringing in my head. 

Um, why don't you have another go DB, I'm at the library right now so I can't get a new pic up. Won't have a chance to do that till probably Monday.


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 22, 2008)

Not that me being at home makes finding one easier...
Right, here's the next easy one.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 22, 2008)

My money's on Gil-Gilad.


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 22, 2008)

Right. Now if you can (please) find a harder one...


----------



## Telëlambe (May 22, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Firawyn (May 22, 2008)

Sort of Elven garb...can't tell if the ears are pointed...

Lord Elrond, mayhaps?


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 22, 2008)

Is it ... Sauron?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 23, 2008)

What? Sauron? erm... no. (as annatar he always wore white)
You are all very very cold.


----------



## Confusticated (May 23, 2008)

I know the answer because I am really familiar with that artist, does it count? Or must it be a true _guess_?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 23, 2008)

Hmmmm, I guess that puts you in a perfect position to get it right then! Fire away.


----------



## Confusticated (May 23, 2008)

_Prince Imrahil​_


----------



## Confusticated (May 23, 2008)

_Prince Imrahil​_


----------



## Telëlambe (May 23, 2008)

spot on by jove!

come with a hard one...


----------



## Confusticated (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Telëlambe (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm, Elves, Red hair... Maedhros and Nerdanel?


----------



## Confusticated (May 23, 2008)

Oh. Too easy for you. Didn't think their hair color would be known by many. I apologise


----------



## Firawyn (May 23, 2008)

It didn't need to be known by many - just one.

Well done, Telëlambe. Your post.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 23, 2008)

Cheers guys, but i'm having a bit of trouble uploading the next pic. So someone go ahead...


----------



## Firawyn (May 23, 2008)

If you guys can wait until tomorrow afternoon, I'd be glad to take another shot. 

Otherwise...I'll be back to guessing tomorrow afternoon. Either option is fine by me, I just wanted to say "willing to fine a harder picture!" 









PS...this is my 1,111th post. 1 - 1 - 1- 1 ! Yay me!


----------



## Confusticated (May 23, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> It didn't need to be known by many - just one.



True, but I figured that a less well known might have taken longer.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 23, 2008)

It threw me a bit, the line of Nerdanel were all noted for copper hair, all except Nerdanel herself, she had brown hair. but I wondered who else it could be.





Congratulations on your one thousand, one hundred and eleventh post. Far to short a time to spend.....


----------



## Firawyn (May 24, 2008)

Okay, here you go. Mayhaps this will be slightly harder...


----------



## Telëlambe (May 24, 2008)

The entrance to Thranduil's halls in mirkwood?


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2008)

Nope. 


Look like I may have been right, at last we've found a harder picture to guess!


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

Indeed...

Man, I was sure that was the Elvenking's Gate in mirkwood. Well if it's not that it's Nargothrond.


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2008)

I hate to blast your ego, but you are very cold. No again.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

Lol, well said. Guess i better get back to the books....



p.s
http://www.flickr.com/photos/polycrystal/310660207/


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2008)

Ha! That's funny - that wasn't what it said it was when I found the picture...

so I suppose you'll have to ponder on what else could it be?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

You will also find that picture in the 3rd edition of the hobbit, Tolkien drew it himself.

But i'm definitly game...


3rd times the charm: The hidden realm of doriath?


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2008)

Third time not the charm, sorry. Still cold. 


*checks watch and wonders when Tel will start begging for a hint*


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

Fornost!


(Handsies or nothing!)

Lol, ok, lets have a hint...


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2008)

lol, you're so far off.

HINT: Stop thinking about elves. Think about Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

Ithilien?

You are right: this is pretty hard. Hardly fair though- Tolkien drew it himself as 'The Elvenking's Gate' Just because someone changes the name doesn't make it so... A rose by any other name...

But i'm moaning and grasping at straws here.


It might be brandy hall?


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 25, 2008)

It doesn't fit the description but for some reason I keep thinking the entrance to Moria


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2008)

Telëlambe said:


> But i'm moaning and grasping at straws here.
> 
> 
> It might be brandy hall?



Moaning paid off. My source named this picture "Brandy Hall"

Your turn, and good work.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

Dear Eru that was a challange. 
Cheers.


Ok, I need both people in this one to get it right...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2008)

Lalaith and Turin.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

Spot on. 

bummer. well done though!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Durin's Bane (May 25, 2008)

Dol Amroth?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2008)

*Yes*

Another bullseye!


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2008)

My we are on a roll today! Go for it DB!


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

I know, its great. a couple of weeks ago this place was dying of death.

Durin; your due for a post in the quiz in the hall of fire too.


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 25, 2008)

Hope this one isn't that easy:


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

Hmmm, with the blue I would guess it could be Luthen dancing in the forest around doriath?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 25, 2008)

So it was that easy... your turn Telëlambe.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

okedoke, this will be my last post tonight...

cheers cheers

what's happning here then?


----------



## Confusticated (May 28, 2008)

No one else? Kinslaying at the Falas by the sons of Feanor.


----------



## Confusticated (May 29, 2008)

Maedhros and Maglor - kinslaying at the falas.

I was going to save this for others, but no one was responding.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 29, 2008)

The golden age of the Forum may be past us. 


Thought it was a good picture though. you are of course right.

Let's have another!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2008)

Telëlambe said:


> The golden age of the Forum may be past us.



What do you mean?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 1, 2008)

I remember a few years ago there were days when you would go through up to 5 pics a day.

I'm as much to blame myself- Months would go buy when I would totally forger about this place.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2008)

Forget about TTF!?!?!? How could you?


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's this:


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jun 2, 2008)

His name is mis-spelled in the caption....

...and even when spelled right, it's a rare form of his name.


Nice one, Nóm; that was fun!
But-- somebody else guess, please!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks to me like it could be the Balrog falling down the chasm of Moria.

Great art, whoever it is.

Reminds me slightly of those black and white images that if you stare at them long enough, you end up seeing Jesus or something.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 2, 2008)

No, there's a person in there...can't think of who though.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 2, 2008)

What and Balrogs aren't persons? They have feelings too you know.

_Missy! _


----------



## Runyadur (Jun 3, 2008)

couldn't it be gandalf strangling with the Balrog in Moria?


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 3, 2008)

Urambo Tauro said:


> ...and even when spelled right, it's a rare form of his name.



I think the artist must have used this form of his name because it wouldn't make sense to leave it in Sindarin if the rest of the caption were in Quenya. 

Still waiting for the answer...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 3, 2008)

He is called Incánus somewhere. Short of that I would say Olorin.

And of course Durin's Bane.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 3, 2008)

It is not Gandalf.


----------



## baragund (Jun 4, 2008)

The only other instance I can think of where a balrog and a hero-type fell a great distance into rocks and other unpleasant things is when Glorfindel wrestled a balrog into the abyss after the sack of Gondolin.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 4, 2008)

That is right Baragund.


----------



## baragund (Jun 5, 2008)

Whoo-Hoo! Finally got one...

What is happening here. I need the name of the place as well as the names of the two main figures.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2008)

Boromir and Merry/Pippin hiding/preparing to make a last stand at ... what was it ... Parth Galen?


----------



## baragund (Jun 5, 2008)

For crying out loud! My pic didn't even last two hours...

Go ahead Ithy, post away.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Firawyn (Jun 5, 2008)

The Falls of...

I know it! Gurr....just cant think of the name. It's in the "The Breaking of the Fellowship" chapter of FotR! (unless I am very far off!)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 6, 2008)

You are not very far off, but that is not the title.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 7, 2008)

Falls of Rauros?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 7, 2008)

D'oh, I said that is not the title!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I thought you meant the title was not "The Falls of..."


----------



## Turgon (Jun 7, 2008)

Is it Tol Brandir?

Also if it is - why is it called Tol Brandir? Do we know?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 7, 2008)

Though both Tol Brandir and the Falls of Rauros are both featured in the picture, that is not where the artist's focus was on when he named it.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 7, 2008)

When you say that the artist's focus wasn't on - it I'm not sure what you mean. Do you mean it an abstract way? Or something in the picture like Amon Hen?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 7, 2008)

Amon Hen is what was looked for. 

Also known as the Hill of Sight.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 8, 2008)

Aahhhh! *smacks forehead* Dur. 

Nice one.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 9, 2008)

I guess I'm up then.

Probably an easy one - but I like the artist. Probably the most influential Tolkien Artist for me as he did a lot of the art for the old MERP games.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 9, 2008)

Sauron forging the one ring?

and I agree that's a great artist


----------



## baragund (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't think it's Sauron. Even if he was still dressed up in his Annatar guise, the setting has too wholesome a feel to it.

I'm thinking it's Celebrimbor forging one of the Three.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 9, 2008)

Well that didn't last long...

Baragund is correct - it's Celebrimbor!


----------



## baragund (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, since the last one was guessed so fast, I'm going to throw out a tough one. Well, at least _I_ think it's a tough one...

Who is this?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 12, 2008)

Hard because there's no details to give it away! 

I shall hazard a guess...Isiladur?


----------



## baragund (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope. 

Here's a hint: He's from out of town, so to speak.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh! Oh! Oh! I know.....it's you baragund! 



Seriously though, I don't even know were to begin thinking...drop a better hint our way.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like he has a leaf in his hand. So I'm going to say Aragorn finding Pippin's broach in Rohan?


----------



## baragund (Jun 16, 2008)

No, Fir, that's no me or even my namesake... even before I've had my morning coffee!

No Turgon, it's not Aragorn. I guess my hint was a little too cryptic but you guys are so good it doesn't take much for one of you to jump right on the answer.

When I said this person was from out-of-town, I meant you won't see him in middle-Earth. Or if you did, it will probably be at the Last Battle.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 16, 2008)

Gil-galad?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 16, 2008)

The Last Battle? It could be Turin then - and I guess if he his holding a leaf it could be from the Lembas Melian sent him. Could be a couple of other people too.


----------



## baragund (Jun 16, 2008)

He's neither Elf or Man.

That really narrows it down. It should now be a matter of time before one of you get it...

Turgon, I don't think he's holding a leaf. Or if he is, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 16, 2008)

My other choices were Orome and Beleg - but thinking about The Last Battle thing again it can't be Beleg so I will have to go Orome... but if it is Orome then why isn't he holding any weapons? Perhaps the open hand is a symbol of the fact he doesn't use weapons so it's actually Tulkas?

Um... is it Tulkas?


----------



## baragund (Jun 17, 2008)

C'mon, Tulkas is a big brawny guy who parties as hard as he fights. Does this moribund, doom-and-gloom (hint, hint...) guy look like that?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 17, 2008)

I dunno...umm...Eonwe?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 17, 2008)

Would it happen to be Mandos?


----------



## baragund (Jun 18, 2008)

Ding, Ding, Ding, Ding, Ding!!!!

Chrys, the dark horse (um, _dragon_ I should say) gets it in the home stretch!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, I never get these things! Here ya go, this is kinda tricksy...


http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm223/ithilloke/Clue1-1.jpg


----------



## Turgon (Jun 18, 2008)

Is it Sauron/Annatar?


----------



## baragund (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm thinking Eol. He looks more Elven to me than Annatar

btw, Is that a sculpture? Who made it?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 20, 2008)

This is actually a pen & ink sketch and the artist's initials are E.W., Baragund...nice isn't it?

*hint* Turgon has a closer guess conceptually.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 20, 2008)

Ar-Pharazon?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it _*Melkor The Brownnoser*_ immediately following his unchaining pretending to buddy-buddy?

Then again, it could be a hideous woman as well....and "*it*" happens to be the bearer of _*two*_ _rings_....hmmmm. Could it be an altered *Galadriel *when (and if) she were to wear the _*One Ring*_?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 25, 2008)

This pic is bugging me as I'm sure I've seen it before.

There is a hint of what could be a forest in the background - so it could maybe be Daeron - though I'm not quite sure how that is conceptually close to Sauron. So um... maybe the Witchking before he went all wraithlike?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a good one Turgon. Between both of our replies, it's has to be one of them.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 25, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait...

It could also be the Mouth of Sauron.

Definitely leaning towards Numenorean now anyway.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I like my Galadriel theory (because of the _two rings_ on the hand), but I think you probably nailed it with the pre-wraith Witch-king . Could be the _Mouth Of Sauron_ though. He was a _Black Numenorean_ as well.




PS - How to you post an image? I'm trying to catch up with the internet thing.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2008)

And the Hidden King wins the prize! Very good, Turgon. I was hoping to keep people puzzled with that one. The Witch King in his pre-wraith form it is. Your go.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 26, 2008)

Illuin said:


> PS - How to you post an image? I'm trying to catch up with the internet thing.



The easiest way to host images Illuin is to sign up to a site like Photobucket (think it's www.photobucket.com) then you can upload pics from your PC to photobucket - and then use the link given with IMG tags to post your picture straight up on the site. It's really easy Illuin - I only signed up for it a couple of weeks ago - and it took me a couple of minutes to figure it out.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 26, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> And the Hidden King wins the prize! Very good, Turgon. I was hoping to keep people puzzled with that one. The Witch King in his pre-wraith form it is. Your go.



Yay! I'm doing well with guessing things this week!







I'd like the name of both of these handsome chaps please.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 26, 2008)

*Ugluk* (left), and _*Snaga*_?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope... some other orc types...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm. Shagrat and Gorbag?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish I had the illustrated LOTR books. My old copy is just text, and the _50th A__nniversary Edition_ has text and some maps . I am guessing that many of the photos in this thread come from the illustrated editions. Oh well, it’s still fun to guess anyway.

_*Mauhúr* _and_ *Grishnákh*_


----------



## Turgon (Jun 26, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Hm. Shagrat and Gorbag?



Ooh correct Chrys well done! Back to you...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, you're kidding! Cool...

Ok, here goes.

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm223/ithilloke/clue2.jpg


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, nice pic/photo.

Gotta be one of the Noldorin princes.

I'll go with Fingon!


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 27, 2008)

Prince Imrahil?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it _*Maedhros*_?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 28, 2008)

If it were Maedhros, then the artist wasn't being true to Tolkien's depiction of him: the eldest son of Fëanor had reddish hair.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 28, 2008)

True. I guess the hair is brown in that picture (kind of hard to tell from my laptop - very old). But he looks proud, so I’ll stick with my original guess.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 28, 2008)

Let's just say Illuin and Ithryn are on the right track...


----------



## Illuin (Jun 29, 2008)

Well duh, now that I look at the picture a little more closely, he has “five fingers” on his right hand; and unless this picture portrays a time before _Maedhros_ was rescued and had one of his digits sacrificed - that would rule him out. If I’m on the right track, and Ithrynluin is as well, we have to being talking “Elf” here, with _Fingon_ being a clue - and “_pride_” also being a factor. Hmmm…..whenever the subject of “pride” comes up; the obvious candidate would of course be _Feanor_…but I’m not going to go with the obvious. How about _*Fingolfin *(maybe *Fingolfin* deciding to head on up to Angband to settle a score)?
_


----------



## Aulë (Jun 29, 2008)

That helmet he is holding has got to be a clue. But there are very few characters mentioned who are said to wear one. I'm going to take a stab at Tuor.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome back Aule, long time no see! 

Alas, you guessed a man...and no, the helm itself not necessarily a clue, unless you wish regard it as a sign of rank...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 29, 2008)

An elf you say?
Maglor?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 30, 2008)

It's Turgon.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 30, 2008)

However did you guess? Hehe...sorry about that Turgon, but I couldn't resist. Your go again!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 30, 2008)

How about the rest of us just pack up and open Part Deux of this thread?


----------



## baragund (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmmm, kind of boyish looking for one of the great Elven kings of the Elder Days, don't you think?

The picture must have been made when he was a teenager... Probably showing off his Dad's armor to his high school buddies...


----------



## Turgon (Jul 5, 2008)

Tend to agree with you Baragund - also that sword he is holding is way too big to be Glamdring. Given that Turgon is almost eight foot tall and Gandalf wields Glamdring in one hand...

Anyway, back to business.







Bit of an easy one.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 5, 2008)

That's got to be *Goldberry* (aka Yavanna....just kidding ).


----------



## Turgon (Jul 5, 2008)

Quick as a flash, sir, quick as a flash.

You're up Illuin.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's an easy one as well:


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 5, 2008)

Arwen?

Or perhaps Morwen? 

I can't tell if the ears are pointed...



Oh and I'm pretty sure that Goldberry pic has been used before. I know I've seen it.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 5, 2008)

Nope; "_just a bit outside"_ (a quote from “_Major League_” ). In any case....no .


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 5, 2008)

Glorfindel? 

And yes, Fir...I believe that Goldberry painting was by the Hildebrandts.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 5, 2008)

Dark hair? Pale skin? Clothed in white and riding through a forest? Could it be Aredhel?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 6, 2008)

Indeed; it’s your sister Turgon. You’re too good.


You’re up.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 31, 2008)

Completely forgot it was my go: sorry folks.






Who lives in a place like this?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jul 31, 2008)

That "Great Goblin" dude from the Hobbit? And the dwarves with Bilbo in the bottom?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 31, 2008)

Hehe - that was a quick one. 

Well done Durin's Bane it was indeed the Great Goblin.

'Who are these miserable persons?'

Awesome line... you're up DB!


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 10, 2008)

Must make myself some kind of a reminder...
Here's one:





What's that?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 10, 2008)

The Gates of Sirion?


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 10, 2008)

The gate that Bilbo and the dwarves escaped in barrels from?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 11, 2008)

The river running down from the exit of Khazad-dum? Whatever its name is, the one that flows into Kheled-zaram?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 11, 2008)

All wrong...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 11, 2008)

Then I would have to say it's the river Tuor followed...and now it's gone. I forgot at which points he went along a river. The early one? Where he first met Ulmo before? Whatever it's called?


----------



## Turgon (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like the door to the Lonely Mountain to me. Especially with the smoke coming out of it.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 11, 2008)

The Gate of the Noldor?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 11, 2008)

Turgon said:


> Looks like the door to the Lonely Mountain to me. Especially with the smoke coming out of it.


Indeed it is! Your turn.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 15, 2008)

C'mon Turgon!


----------



## Turgon (Sep 15, 2008)

Oops - forgot it was my turn...

I'll go and dig something up then...


----------



## Turgon (Sep 15, 2008)

*Whoever can it be?!?*


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 15, 2008)

Goldberrry?

Or maybe Lúthien?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd have to say Nessa.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes Illuin, it is indeed Nessa, didn't last long did it?

A month to post up and a minute to solve...


----------



## Illuin (Sep 16, 2008)

> by Turgon
> _A month to post up and a minute to solve_


 
In true Treebeard fashion .



Where's this?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 16, 2008)

Pass of Rohan?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 16, 2008)

The falls of Sirion? the ones where Nieniel died?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 16, 2008)

ARK! I didn't see the waterfall...Hummm how about the Forbidden Pool?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 16, 2008)

You are right there Fir; but …. just a bit more specific please


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 16, 2008)

Henneth Annun?

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes indeed. That was good!  You're up.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 16, 2008)

Hummm, okay, thanks.

Here's one...interesting one. I thought it was very pretty.

Who is he and where is he?


----------



## baragund (Sep 17, 2008)

Whoever he is, he's one lucky son-of-a-gun!!

Erm, I never had images of Tolkien's middle-Earth being so, um, hedonistic. But I'll go out on a limb and guess that it is Orome visiting the newborn Elves at Lake Cuivienen.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 17, 2008)

Or Melkor visiting the new men?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 17, 2008)

No and not even close.

And maybe not so lucky...


----------



## Turgon (Sep 17, 2008)

That's actually Hylas and the Nymphs by John William Waterhouse one of my favourite painters. It hangs in my local art gallery and is not a Tolkien picture at all. I saw the site the picture was on the other day though when looking for my picture. And I think it's supposed to represent either Frodo and Sam in the Dead Marshes?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 17, 2008)

Damnit!

Yes, it's Frodo at the Dead Marshes...that was the caption anyway. Your turn!


----------



## Turgon (Sep 17, 2008)

Still a cool picture Fir - I think in most versions of the story Hylas gets dragged down into the water too, leaving his boyfriend Heracles rather broken-hearted.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 17, 2008)

Boyfriend indeed. Haha, maybe that's why I liked that pic! *looks innocent*


----------



## Turgon (Sep 17, 2008)

Hehe!

Also I think you win the The Tolkien Forum Award for Innovation for being the first person to post naked pics on the board...

*hands Fir a medal*


----------



## Turgon (Sep 17, 2008)

Who are these two customers?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 18, 2008)

Turin & Nienor?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 18, 2008)

It would appear that this may be Turin and Finduilas. However, she was impaled on a tree.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 18, 2008)

Doesn't look like a woman to me.

Turin & Beleg?


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 18, 2008)

I would tend to agree, Ithy. I don't remember all that many women who ran around in chainmail, although...Turgon can be very tricksy. I don't see a bow lying about anywhere. Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Turgon (Sep 18, 2008)

No, it's not a girl, but then neither is it Beleg...


----------



## Illuin (Sep 18, 2008)

Túrin and Gwindor?


----------



## baragund (Sep 18, 2008)

Back up the truck, folks.

Fir, how did you figure the spirits of the slain soldiers on the Dagorlad would appear as lovely maidens?? And that has got to be most macho Frodo anybody has ever seen!

I think I'll stick by my Orome / Lake Cuivienen interpretation. Although after reading your exchange with Turgon, I can't get rid of the image of Michael Palin as Sir Galahad visiting the Castle Anthrax in Monty Python and the Holy Grail...

As for the new picture, yep that's the head case Turin with Gwindor.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 18, 2008)

Turgon said:


> Hehe!
> 
> Also I think you win the The Tolkien Forum Award for Innovation for being the first person to post naked pics on the board...
> 
> *hands Fir a medal*



It was very tasteful ART.

And at Baragund - http://flyingmoose.org/tolksarc/gallery/gallery.htm 

Check out the link, and you will see that I was not pulling anyone's leg on that last one. The piece is called "Frodo in the Dead Marshes". Not my interpretation - it was the artist.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 18, 2008)

Err...I'd check that one again if I were you. Or do you actually believe Van Gogh (1853-90) painted something called "Gandalf at Isengard"?

You do?? Well, check out their Legolas and Gimli then.  

Man I love Flying Moose. Their "The Lord of the... whatever" is actually funny as opposed to Bored of the Rings.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 18, 2008)

*looks mildly insulted*

Hey!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there's any rule to this game that prohibits using what other people interpret as "Tolkien Art". 

 Be good sports and just move on with your lives. 

*wraps big hippie tie-die shaw around self* Come on, group hug! (j/k)


----------



## Turgon (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep - not a big deal. It was a nice picture after all... Waterhouse's 'Lady of Shallot' is one of my favourite paintings of all time, and features on the cover of Paul Wellar's 'Stanley Road' - one of the best British Albums of the 90s.

And yes Illuin it was Turin and Gwindor.

You're up.


----------



## baragund (Sep 19, 2008)

Well Fir, the image _was_ taken from a web site called the "Tolkien Sarcasm Page". On the other hand, some of the reinterpretation of classic paintings were quite clever. I really liked the reinterpretation of Escher's painting as Cirith Ungol. And "Frodo in the Dead Marshes" is quite a beautiful painting... babes notwithstanding


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 19, 2008)

Babes certainly not withstanding!  Why else would I have picked that picture if not for the babes?

Okay, I think I'm going to start searching for good "guess the pic" pictures now, as apposed to waiting until I miraculously get another turn.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 21, 2008)

Who's this guy?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 21, 2008)

Beorn, d'oh!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 21, 2008)

*sputters* Dern it, you beat me! I knew that one!


----------



## Illuin (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, work is extremely hectic at the moment (grading about 150 papers as we speak). Wish I had time to delve deep. Next summer I guess (closer to The Hobbit release ). You're up Ithy.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 23, 2008)

Not really sure...Yavanna?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 23, 2008)

Yavanna she is not.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 23, 2008)

Aredhel Ar-Feiniel?

Elwing?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 23, 2008)

No and no.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 23, 2008)

Nienna?

Uinen?


----------



## Turgon (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't see a picture? Just a blank post!?!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 23, 2008)

No and no.

Turgon, yes that's what makes it so hard. 

Seriously, I don't know why the image wouldn't show for you, maybe wait a bit longer?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a tough one Ithy, how about a hint? I'm guessing she's immortal (elf and the like)...is this off?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm fairly certain that I know who it's supposed to be, but I don't know where you people keep finding all of these pictures, so I'll stay out of it. It's not that hard, if I am correct.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 24, 2008)

I can see the picture now!

Is it Elbereth? Looks a bit starry to me.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, immortal, you're on the right track.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 24, 2008)

Would it happen to be Varda?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2008)

Elbereth = Varda


----------



## Illuin (Sep 24, 2008)

Melian the Maia?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2008)

No.

Here's a hint. It has something to do with the last two guesses.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 24, 2008)

I would have bet money on that being Elbereth with the star imagery and all?!?

Maybe Ilmare then?

Not sure what those star baskets are supposed to be mind - maybe they are ninja stars...

I was thinking that maybe it could be Luthien with the blue dress and the night imagery - but she is not excactly immortal so I dunno...


----------



## Illuin (Sep 24, 2008)

_



Here's a hint. It has something to do with the last two guesses.

Click to expand...

_ 
I’d have to say Arwen then.

Melian - Arwen was a descendant Melian *
*Varda - Undómiel means Even*star*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2008)

Good guess, Illuin, but it's Ilmare, the handmaiden of Varda.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 1, 2008)

New picture for you all...


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 1, 2008)

*tries to remember which of the Valar was in charge of bringing the chips*


----------



## Turgon (Oct 1, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> *tries to remember which of the Valar was in charge of bringing the chips*



Hehehe...


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2008)

No idea who that is, but that is beautiful. *meeeoooowww*


----------



## Illuin (Oct 1, 2008)

My guess would be Indis.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 1, 2008)

Not Indis...


----------



## Illuin (Oct 1, 2008)

> by Turgon
> Not Indis...


 
Yeah, your Grandma was pretty hot .


----------



## baragund (Oct 2, 2008)

The Celtic style symbols around the picture tell me it might have to do with the Rohirrim. Is it Eowyn?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not Eowyn either.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 3, 2008)

Galadriel then? (and her mirror?) I’m just not seeing this .


----------



## korhall (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm fairly sure i'm wrong... is it arwen?


----------



## Mike (Oct 4, 2008)

I see a forest in the background, possibly an old forest.

Is it Goldberry?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 4, 2008)

Not Goldberry, Glad or Arwen. 

The forest is a good clue Mike...


----------



## Illuin (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmm. Is it your daughter; Idril?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope not Idril - check the little landscape in the background - it's a really good clue as to who it might be. Should narrow it down if nothing else.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nienna? 

I see a volcano in the background, I'm guessing there is some relation to Melkor or Sauron...maybe? Or mayhaps I am on the wrong track.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 4, 2008)

I see some mountains, and maybe some golden trees on the right (which is why I first guessed Galadriel). How about Vána?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 4, 2008)

Galadriel was closer...

At last I've got 'em a bit stumped!!!

*does a little dance*


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 5, 2008)

Not Celebrian, is it?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 6, 2008)

It's not Firawyn...


----------



## Illuin (Oct 6, 2008)

How about Nimrodel .


----------



## Turgon (Oct 6, 2008)

Ladles and Gentlemats - we have a winner!

It was Nimrodel...

Well done Illuin!

I was hoping it was going last another day so I could get some quality gloating time in later - but no matter...


----------



## Illuin (Oct 6, 2008)

Easy one; but I like the drawing, so I'm posting it anyway . What's this?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 6, 2008)

Minis Tirth?


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 6, 2008)

I dunno, has more of a Minas Morgul-ish feel to me.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought of that too, but decided that it looked too smooth to be Minis Morgul.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like it's standing in a river to me - so it could be the first Minas Tirith (the one in Beleriand) or maybe Osgiliath - although it doesn't look impressive enough to be Osgiliath - I imagined that to be quite a large settlement.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm gonna go with the original Minas Tirith.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 7, 2008)

Close enough, I’ll take that. I was specifically looking for Tol-in-Gaurhoth, but I guess the creepiness (and the rest of the Isle) doesn’t really show itself in the drawing (I thought it looked pretty creepy). The feature that gives it away is the infamous bridge.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 7, 2008)

So is it really a picture of Tol-in-Gaurhoth? It really doesn't look creepy at all.

Here's the next one. Doesn't it just scream "Maybe Maybelline"?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 7, 2008)

Uh... didn't Fir and I say Minas Tirith first...

As for Ithy's picture - I'm gonna say Sam.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 7, 2008)

Obviously your aesthetic for masculinity is the same as Peter Jackson and his elves. 

It's not Sam.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 7, 2008)

Ithrynluin said:


> Obviously your aesthetic for masculinity is the same as Peter Jackson and his elves.
> 
> It's not Sam.



Wait... I might need some time to see if that one works out as a compliment or an insult...


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 7, 2008)

Turgon said:


> Uh... didn't Fir and I say Minas Tirith first...



*looks puzzled* I was wondering that...oh well. 

Ithy, I'm thinking it has to be one of the fellowship, as I see the leaf with silver veins, that were the pins that Galadriel gave to them with the elven cloaks...

If not Sam...Frodo?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 7, 2008)

> by Turgon
> _Uh... didn't Fir and I say Minas Tirith first_


 
You “mentioned” Minas Tirith first; but like I tell the class; “This is *FILL IN THE BLANK* - Not *MULTIPLE CHOICE* .

As for the picture, I don’t know what the heck that is. I do see a bit of baby Elijah Wood; but I’ll say _young Turin_ for the heck of it.


EDIT:

Hmmm. I do however see that Firawyn did mention Minas Tirith, but since I was thinking of the "new evil name"; I thought she was talking about the Third Age Minas Tirith. Well, since we are playing here with this very bizarre pic by Ithy, I'll make it up to Fir in this game or another somehow. Sorry .


----------



## Turgon (Oct 7, 2008)

Judging by Ithy's comments I reckon it could be a female.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm... Female? Maybe. This one might be as tricksy as yours Turgon .


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 8, 2008)

Me questioning Turgon's "aesthetic" was a ploy to mislead. Obviously it did not work as Firawyn guessed it. Damn leaf.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh! I was not expecting that. Okay...

Here's one. Sorry it's smallish...


----------



## Illuin (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, it’s obvious this looks like Thingol and Beren; but Fir is far too clever for that. The only thing that comes to mind is Denethor and Boromir; though it looks like First Age stuff (Beren and Thingol, or Turgon and Maeglin). Hmmmm…I’ll go with Denethor and Boromir.


----------



## geordie (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the rules of this game, so if I mess things up here, I apologise in advance.

The picture is by one of my favourite Tolkien artists, Anke Eismann. I recognize her 'Faramir' on the right (I think Anke has a soft spot for Faramir - not to tell tales out of school, but I've sat near that good lady once or twice during papers given at various Tolkien Society events, and Anke is always sketching - it's Faramir's face which comes out of the page, as often as not).

That being so, I agree with Illuin about the identity of the other two!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 9, 2008)

I also knew this was an Eismann, which is why I chose to remain silent. It's no fun that way.


----------



## geordie (Oct 9, 2008)

Oops - sorry if I got things wrong...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 9, 2008)

Nah, looks to me like you're up, geordie!


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 9, 2008)

geordie said:


> I'm not familiar with the rules of this game, so if I mess things up here, I apologise in advance.
> 
> The picture is by one of my favourite Tolkien artists, Anke Eismann. I recognize her 'Faramir' on the right (I think Anke has a soft spot for Faramir - not to tell tales out of school, but I've sat near that good lady once or twice during papers given at various Tolkien Society events, and Anke is always sketching - it's Faramir's face which comes out of the page, as often as not).
> 
> That being so, I agree with Illuin about the identity of the other two!


 
It was Denethor, Boromir, and Faramir. As Illuin neglected to mention Faramir, you have the board, Geordie. 

Rules are simple. You post an artistic Tolkien picture, and we rack our brains till we guess it correctly, as you just did. 

Good luck!


----------



## Illuin (Oct 10, 2008)

_



by Firawyn
It was Denethor, Boromir, and Faramir. As Illuin neglected to mention Faramir, you have the board, Geordie.

Click to expand...

_ 

Hmmmm. I guess that makes up for my neglect in the “Minas Tirith” post. I obviously guessed correctly; but must pay for my previous mistake. That’s OK. I just like to have fun. We are now even my friend Firawyn.


----------



## geordie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah! yes, well.. thing is, I don't know how to post pictures onto the net - (told you I wasn't sure about how to play this game)  - so, since Illuin had done all the work, and mine was a lucky (if educated) guess, I'm more than happy to pass the baton to Illuin.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 10, 2008)

If it’s ok (and because I didn't actually win); I’ll pass it to Ithy, since his last "Maybe Maybelline" pic was so wacky . He seems to know where to find the weird ones.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 10, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Hmmmm. I guess that makes up for my neglect in the “Minas Tirith” post. I obviously guessed correctly; but must pay for my previous mistake. That’s OK. I just like to have fun. We are now even my friend Firawyn.


 
Well I was not trying to get back at you or anything. I'm not one to hold grudges over little things like that! You should know me that well, at least. I only gave it to goerdie because I chose the picture because I'ma huge Faramir fan (that's where the "Fira" part of my name originates). Call it even if you like, but personally I was not keeping score. 




geordie said:


> Ah! yes, well.. thing is, I don't know how to post pictures onto the net - (told you I wasn't sure about how to play this game)  - so, since Illuin had done all the work, and mine was a lucky (if educated) guess, I'm more than happy to pass the baton to Illuin.


 
Well goerdie, it's quite simple. You surf the web, find a picture, and save it to your computer's "Pictures" file. If you look below the "Post Reply" box where you type out your replies to threads, you'll notice "Additional Options", and within that is a button that says "Manage Attachments". Click that. Then click the "Browse" button, and locate the picture you want from your computer's "Pictures" File, and then click the "Upload" button, and wala! You have just uploaded a picture to TTF. 

NOTE: Be sure to save the file under a name other than what the picture is, or everyone can see what it is without having to think. 

If you like, you are still welcome to pass the baton to Illuin, but feel free to take a stab as well. The "I don't know how" excuse is not null and void, however.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 10, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Well I was not trying to get back at you or anything. I'm not one to hold grudges over little things like that! You should know me that well_


 
Of course I do. It was just a bit of light-hearted sarcasm . You should know me better than that by now as well . Maybe we should stick with rules, and say that Geordie “must” post a pic, that way he will learn how to do it and will be able to play. I didn’t know how to post vB pics either when I first joined, but I’m glad I learned how to do it. I think it's geordie's turn .


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 10, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Of course I do. It was just a bit of light-hearted sarcasm . You should me better than that by now as well . Maybe we should stick with rules, and say that Geordie “must” post a pic, that way he will learn how to do it and will be able to play. I didn’t know how to post vB pics either when I first joined, but I’m glad I did. I think it's geordie's turn .


 
Got it. Sarcasm is a spoken language, not a written one. It' hard to tell when you read it.  *is picking fun at you now*


Well Geordie, looks like you're stuck. Your turn, my new friend.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 16, 2011)

Seeing as the other trivia games are back up and running, we should bring this one back too. Looks like 'geordie' was up, but hasn't logged in since 6-21-10 so I'm assuming he's decided to not post a picture, so I'll go ahead and post one and see where it leads to...:*D <<that's not my picture lol

Here it is, couldn't attach for some reason, so direct link:

View attachment 5061


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 18, 2011)

Glorfindel? 

Maybe Elrond?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 18, 2011)

nope, sorry


----------



## camlost (Mar 20, 2011)

I believe it is Finrod Felagund. I'll defer the next picture to someone else, though, if I am correct.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, wrong again, correct species obviously though 



:*confused::*confused::*confused::*confused::*confused::*confused::*confused:


----------



## camlost (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, then it must be Finarfin. I suppose that makes a little more sense considering the surroundings. I'd like to know if there is something that specifies which of the House of Finarfin it is because the golden hair and twin serpents specifies at least that much (I thought the ring indicated Finrod).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 22, 2011)

It is finarfin, I don't know what would indicate other than the hair and serpents. I just google searched the name and found that image


----------



## camlost (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahh, I thought you had to draw your own pictures. :*)

I'll take the pleasure of posting the next one then. Good luck!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

It could be Finrod Felagund, playing the harp for the first men to come across the Blue mountains.



> The Silmarillion, Of the Coming of Men into the West
> 
> _Long *Felagund* watched them, and love for them stirred in his heart;
> but he remained hidden in the trees until they had all fallen asleep. Then he
> ...




Edit : Really nice drawing... have you made it yourself?


----------



## camlost (Mar 24, 2011)

That's right, Tom. No, I didn't draw it myself. I lack the skill, unfortunately. :*(


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay... This is a Guess the Place, pic.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm stumped, but well played Tom :*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 24, 2011)

Is it the long lake? but then the only mountain is the lonely mountain, but I'll guess Long Lake


----------



## camlost (Mar 24, 2011)

Lake Mithrim, I believe.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't think of Mithrim, now that I look at a map, it does look the same. Good pic Tom!:*up


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 25, 2011)

*camlost*, you know your 1. age geography. :*up

Lake Mithrim, it is...

camlost, find us the next pic...



And, thanks for the approval of my choice of pic... just wanted to try something new... :*p


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it's great this thread is being resurrected, it was such fun before when it was active :*D:*D:*D


----------



## camlost (Mar 25, 2011)

Name the twain.

@Erestor

It is quite fun, and you can also find some "interesting" pictures when browsing for one. 0_0


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember when I had started doing this, I found tons of pictures from LOTR and the Silmarillion online and had saved them all, have a bunch on my facebook, most are John Howe, some are just fan art. 

I would guess Eol and Aredhel? :*confused::*confused::*confused:


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 26, 2011)

My guess is :

*Aredhel* Ar-Feiniel, the White Lady of the Noldor and *Eöl*, the Dark Elf in Nan Elmoth.

Edit : Whoops, too late... Hadn't seen Erestor's post....


----------



## camlost (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, yes. Eol and Aredhel is correct. Since two people answered I think both of you should provide HALF of the next image!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 27, 2011)

Guess Please....


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 27, 2011)

Galadriel?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 27, 2011)

correct species, not person though, sorry


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 27, 2011)

Luthian? 


...I'm really no good at this game, I'm just taking semi-educated guesses here. :*o


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 27, 2011)

no....Sorry :*(


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm trying but can't recall any tales with turkeys in them :*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 28, 2011)

It's not my piece (I can barely draw a circle hehe) but I think those are just fancy arms on her fancy chair, not turkeys. Though, if you do look at them, I guess they look like gobblers a little bit...:*D

I'll give you a hint, she's a mommy.


----------



## camlost (Mar 28, 2011)

Or they turkeys or are they swans... that might be important.

Or it might not be, I don't know who it is. Possibly Earwen?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 28, 2011)

Correct Camlost, Earwen. When I do these, I just find a random article in the Encyclopedia of Arda and then I google search for images lol and pluse I have a TON of them on my computer as well. So yeah, good job, you're up! :*up


----------



## camlost (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, I just open google image search and type the first thing that pops in my head and look for a nice picture. For example, just now I typed _______ and found this:


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 29, 2011)

Isn't that *Turin & Labadal*? On Turin's birthday? Where he gave the gift from his father to Labadal, a knife.


----------



## camlost (Mar 29, 2011)

No...

... okay, yes. Your turn.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 30, 2011)

Where, who, what and why? (If direct imaging is not allowed, please let me know, and I'll change it)


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 30, 2011)

Arvernien, Eärendil and Elwing, Vingilot, to voyage the western sea and find Mandos and/or Valinor


----------



## spirit (Mar 30, 2011)

A note aside: so pretty.


----------



## camlost (Mar 30, 2011)

Eru Ilúvatar said:


> Arvernien, Eärendil and Elwing, Vingilot, to voyage the western sea and find Mandos and/or Valinor


 
No way did Elwing have golden hair!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

No, it is NOT Eärendil and Elwing... but, the family-tie is there.

...there is a clue, in her hands. What is that, the pretty girl gives the man?


----------



## camlost (Mar 31, 2011)

When I first saw the picture, I imagined it to be oiolaire. Unfortunately, that doesn't help answer any of your questions (except "where" which would be Romenna in Numenor although it could also be Andunie).


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

*camlost*, it is a branch of oiolairë. In what story do we hear about the use of oiolairë?


----------



## camlost (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, the only story I recall in which oiolaire was important was that of Aldarion and Erendis. Though, if I recall correctly, he had golden hair. 

It certainly seems like I have some sort of hair fetish...


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, *camlost*, you're right... Hair fetish, or not...:*p

Who : _Aldarion and Erendis._
What : _The scene, where Aldarion fell in love with Erendis._
Where : _The harbor at Romenna._
Why : _Erendis delivered the Green Bough of Return, a branch of oiolairë, to Aldarion in stead of the queen, because the king had forbade her to do so._

*camlost*, over to you...


Btw : The story of Aldarion and Erendis is to be found in the Unfinished Tales.


----------



## camlost (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, I don't feel that I fully answered that, but if you say so!


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it Thingol?


----------



## camlost (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 3, 2011)

Easy one, but still one of my faves...
View attachment 5071


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 3, 2011)

The Witch King and Eowyn at the battle of Pelennor Fields?

btw she looks awesome/HOT in that picture :*rolleyes:


----------



## camlost (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm, wasn't she supposed to be disguised when she rode with the Rohirrim? Not much of a disguise!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 3, 2011)

camlost said:


> Hmm, wasn't she supposed to be disguised when she rode with the Rohirrim? Not much of a disguise!


 
that's what I was thinking hehehe she doesn't look like a horse lord :*D


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 3, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> Btw : The story of Aldarion and Erendis is to be found in the Unfinished Tales.


 
Thanks, Tom! I always sort of skip over Numenorean tales but I did like this one :*) 



> But Erendis denied his words, saying: "Such gifts as come from the Valar, and through them from the One, are to be loved for themselves now, and in all nows. They are not given for barter, for more or for better. The Edain remain mortal Men, Aldarion, great though they be: and we cannot dwell in the time that is to come, lest we lose our now for a phantom of our own design." Then taking suddenly the jewel from her throat she asked him: "Would you have me trade this to buy me other goods that I desire?"


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes it's Eowyn and the Witch-King...as imagined by Frazetta


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't know if this one's easy or not, but good luck all...:*D

View attachment 5072


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe the answer is in the picture :*D


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 4, 2011)

oh wow sorry I didn't even look at that, I just posted before starting some work and didn't check everything lol if you want to go you can or I'll get another pic...:*p


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 5, 2011)

Why don't you give it another go :*up :*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok here goes...

View attachment 5073

I didn't see any title in this one or anything lol so hopefully it will be better then the last.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it the Teleri who upon the March West decided not to cross the Anduin and the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 6, 2011)

nope sorry :*(


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess it shows the deadly wounded *Fëanor* cursing Morgoth, surrounded by his sons.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 7, 2011)

Correct Tom! You're up!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay... here's the next pic...


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm... Is it that difficult? I actually thought it would be easy....

I'm not back before monday, so here's a clue...

_It has something to do with a couple of the Fëanor-sons....
_
Have fun, lots of guesses and a great weekend....


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 9, 2011)

Is it Maedhros and Maglor fostering Elros and Elrond after the attack at the Mouths of Sirion?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 11, 2011)

*Eru*, by getting the characters right, you're the winner....

...and because it might be difficult too see what's happening in that pic.

Actually, it's the time of the kidnapping, not the fostering, of the twins, that the pic shows.

*Eru*, over to you...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok try this one...

View attachment 5075


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmm... A longhaired bull with wings and some guy with golden hair, chipping rock in the mountains...

What can it be? ...Ohh, I know... It's the beginning of the sculpturing at Mount Rushmore. Isn't it?...It does look a bit like the start of Roosevelt's nose...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 13, 2011)

It reminds me of a flameless Balrog but Gandalf and Feanor both didn't have golden hair. It could be a dragon but I never heard of a Dragon wielding a sword and shield...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 13, 2011)

Who else battled a balrog? On a mountain pass?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 14, 2011)

The place could be the Encircling Mountains.... but that's just a wild guess... :*rolleyes:


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 14, 2011)

Correct on the location.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 14, 2011)

Tom reminded me of something...

Glorfindel fought a Balrog in the Encircling Mountains, didn't he?! I forgot about him!


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes! It's Glorfindel and the balrog during the escape from the fall of Gondolin.

Disclaimer: I won't get into the issue of what balrogs actually looked like 

You're up.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, guess the pic...Yeah I forgot about Glorfindel, I mean with PJ leaving him out of the movie and everything...


View attachment 5076

and this one doesn't have the answer written in it hehe :*p


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 15, 2011)

Is it Beren and Luthien?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 15, 2011)

yes lol that was fast, your turn again


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 16, 2011)

ok here's the next one...

View attachment 5078


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 17, 2011)

Is it Frodo?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 17, 2011)

not Frodo...


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 18, 2011)

Of course, it's *Bilbo*, late for his meeting with the dwarves, rushing out of Bag-End without his normal travel belongings :

_*Bilbo could never remember how he found himself outside, without a hat, walking-stick or say money, or anything that he usually took when he went out; leaving his second breakfast half-finished and quite unwashed-up, pushing his keys into Gandalf's hands, and running as fast as his furry feet could carry him down the lane, past the great Mill, across The Water, and then on for a whole mile or more. Very puffed he was, when he got to Bywater just on the stroke of eleven, and found he had come without a pocket-handkerchief!*_
The Hobbit, Roast Mutton


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 18, 2011)

Convincing points, but not Bilbo...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 18, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> Of course, it's *Bilbo*, late for his meeting with the dwarves, rushing out of Bag-End without his normal travel belongings :
> 
> _*Bilbo could never remember how he found himself outside, without a hat, walking-stick or say money, or anything that he usually took when he went out; leaving his second breakfast half-finished and quite unwashed-up, pushing his keys into Gandalf's hands, and running as fast as his furry feet could carry him down the lane, past the great Mill, across The Water, and then on for a whole mile or more. Very puffed he was, when he got to Bywater just on the stroke of eleven, and found he had come without a pocket-handkerchief!*_
> The Hobbit, Roast Mutton


 
Haha, precisely what I was thinking! But now you have ME thinking; I always assumed it was eleven in the near-noon! I saw the lights on inside the window and though Op! not Bilbo running out for the dwarves, It would be light out. But how long DOES it take to get to Bywater? When is the second breakfast served and where can I get one?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 18, 2011)

Fredegar 'Fatt' Bolger

I forgot his name, could only remember Fatty...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 19, 2011)

"Fatty" Bolger is correct.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 20, 2011)

Guess this person please...

View attachment 5079


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 21, 2011)

Melian weaving her mystical Girdle? :*) She looks magical enough to be Maia


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 21, 2011)

:*down Nope sorry :*(


----------



## camlost (Apr 24, 2011)

My guess is Vaire wife of Namo. Inside Mandos with her hands she weaves of our fate.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 24, 2011)

You got it Camlost!


----------



## camlost (Apr 24, 2011)

Have a go at this one!

EDIT: Might help if I included a pic!


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it Maglor throwing a silmaril into the sea?


----------



## camlost (Apr 25, 2011)

Indeed. Was it so easy?

I thought it would be more difficult. Edit your post and place some wrong answers, please?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 29, 2011)

Eru's turn!


----------



## camlost (Apr 29, 2011)

While we wait for Eru, I will challenge you with this one. I don't really expect anyone to get it though.

Hint: It's a _hobbit_.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 30, 2011)

I know... I know....

Isn't that Deagol & Smeagol's mother?


Edit : Ohh my... just realized that the books are wrong... Gollum is not Smeagol, but his mother... Look, she has the Ring...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's the next one:
View attachment 5084


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 30, 2011)

That looks like the kinslaying of the teleri by Feanors host in Alqualondë.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 30, 2011)

Tom beat me to it lol your go Tom!!!


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 30, 2011)

you are correct tom


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 2, 2011)

Sorry Erestor... :*p

Lets have an easy one...


----------



## camlost (May 2, 2011)

Hmm, meeting your girlfriend's father for the first time as a teenager?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 2, 2011)

:*p Nice one... but actually, all my "fathers in law" has been really nice and cool ones... maybe I've just been lucky?


----------



## camlost (May 2, 2011)

:*) Me either... more of the mothers. :*(

Anyway, that is Hurin before Morgoth possibly having a curse set upon him or possibly being told it his turn to take out the garbage (is there a difference)?

I hope you don't mind, but I am going to go ahead and post the next image since I am fairly certain I am correct. :*cool:

This is a tough one I suspect, good luck!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 2, 2011)

It's alright camlost... Of course, you're right.:*up

You're pic puzzles me...:*confused: I thought, only men wore stones in silver strings or ribbons like that and not elves... But of course, I might be wrong...

Edit : I know of one... but he wore 3 stones at the same time... Could it be him? Maybe another should make the first guess...


----------



## camlost (May 4, 2011)

It's difficult. I'll give a clue: he is strongly connected to the fate of the Noldor though he is not an elf.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

He sure does look like an Elf to me!:*p Hmm... could he be of mixed blood then? :*confused:


----------



## baragund (May 4, 2011)

Would it be Beren with the Silmaril on his brow?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

How many hands did Beren have after he fetched the Silmarill? Don't think it's him...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 4, 2011)

It's too elvish to be Beren. Gonna take a random wild guess and say Thingol


----------



## camlost (May 4, 2011)

Everyone is wrong. Remember, it is not an elf, Erestor. That is no silmaril upon his brow. You're barking up the wrong tree -- looking in the wrong _halls_.

Sorry for choosing such a difficult image, but I was short on ideas! :*D


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 4, 2011)

Well my anagram IS Ornate Screamer hehe

...it's not another one of Vaire is it? She's from the _halls_ of Mandos lol


----------



## camlost (May 5, 2011)

You may think you have check_mate_, but not quite yet.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 5, 2011)

it is Mandos


----------



## baragund (May 5, 2011)

@Peeping Tom: _Baragund slaps his forehead with the palm of his hand, and in his best Homer Simpson voice cries_ D'oh!!


----------



## camlost (May 5, 2011)

Indeed, it is Mandos. How you were supposed to get that from the picture is beyond me (aside from the chair, maybe, and the somber tone).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 5, 2011)

I guess the Vala are elvish looking kind of in all of their might


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 12, 2011)

*Bumping*

*Eru*, you're up...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Tom  ok next pic...who and where?
View attachment 5087


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 12, 2011)

Wauw, thats a nice water-color pic.... 

I won't give an answer, not just yet anyway.... let's have someone else come forth...

[The Sil is my favourite book] :*rolleyes: Woops, sorry... (Thought one could "white out" text, but not quite, I guess.:*()


----------



## Starbrow (May 13, 2011)

The where I think is Thangorodim. I know the story, but I can't remember the names of the characters. I always get those elvish names mixed up.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 13, 2011)

Thangorodrim is correct. Halfway there...


----------



## Starbrow (May 15, 2011)

I believe the elf fastened to the rock is Maethros (although I never envisioned an elf having red hair). I can't remember which elf freed him, so I'll guess Fingolfin.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 15, 2011)

Maedros is correct. Fingolfin is incorrect, although in the right family.


----------



## baragund (May 17, 2011)

Maedhros was rescued by Fingon.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 17, 2011)

Correct. Go ahead.


----------



## Sulimo (May 28, 2011)

How long before this turn is forfeited?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 29, 2011)

2 weeks? lol :*up


----------



## Sulimo (May 30, 2011)

I am going ahead and taking a turn.


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 25, 2011)

Did this game die? Where is everyone?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Sulimo!

Thanks for bumping this back up. Could it be Durin before the founding of Moria? He _does_ have a 'longbeard'


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, that's not it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 26, 2011)

ghan buri ghan is my guess


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 26, 2011)

That's it you got it. Your turn Erestor.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 26, 2011)

Guess please

View attachment 5100


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it is Thingol and Melian meeting for the first time in Nan Elmoth.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope, sorry guess again, this one may be kind of hard maybe... :*up


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it Hurin and Morwen?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope sorry


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 27, 2011)

Tuor and Idril?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 27, 2011)

No sorry
Try again :*confused:


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 28, 2011)

This one is difficult. I will hazard another guess, though. I think that the blonde individual is a man, and not an elf. I also think that the dark haired individual is an elf. I think it may be Eomer meeting Arwen.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jun 28, 2011)

Huor and Rian?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 29, 2011)

Nope and nope. They are of different races though.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 1, 2011)

Beren & Luthian


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 1, 2011)

No sorry keep guessin


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 2, 2011)

I will guess Aragorn and Arwen. I am rather stumped right now. Because they have such an intimate stance I think that it has to be a union between the races. However, in the unions between men and elves all the men had dark hair, and this guy is blonde. Hmmm.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah not them either. Here's my hint: they were both from the first age.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 4, 2011)

All right sorry to exhaust every elf human union. The hair color is wrong for this guess as well, but it is the last elf human guess that would make sense. If this is not the case, I will have to start investigating elf vala. Sorry to just be rampantly guessing. I wonder if there is actually a golden haired male with a dark haired female. I checked on most, and the majority of the heroes hair was dark, including Turin. 

Turin and Findulias 

I think that if we do crack this you should be able to go again. Because at least for me my guessing has been pitiful. That is, unless the character in the book is not actually a blonde. 


 :*confused:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 4, 2011)

It is elf/human but that's nor correct. Another hint, they didn't wed, no kids etc.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 4, 2011)

This is the most secure I have felt about a guess in quite sometime. Due to your hints I think I have been approaching this in the wrong way. Mablung leading Nienor from Nargothrond after she was placed under a spell by Glaurung.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 6, 2011)

No, another hint. They deeply loved one another but never fulfilled that love.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 6, 2011)

This is getting embarrassing. There is only one situation that jumps to mind, but once more the hair colors are off. Turin and Finduilas, but Finduilas' hair is golden, and Turin's hair is dark. Hmmm.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nope sorry. Male is elf female woman.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 7, 2011)

I gotta admit that you have got me stumped. The only instance of love not working out between elf and human that I am aware of, was Turin and Finduilas. I have no more guesses.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 8, 2011)

Can I just reveal it then and you can go? You've made a number of guesses and I'm going on vacation starting tomorrow so I don't know if I'll have a lot of time to respond/post until next weekend.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 8, 2011)

I feel I have given it my best effort. Go ahead.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 8, 2011)

It is..........................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................
....................................................................................................Drum roll please.................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................
....................................................................................................Andreth and Aegnor......



> Andreth was deeply in love with Aegnor, son of Finarfin. The love was returned but never fulfilled, since Aegnor departed from motives of wisdom, as he felt his coming death, thus they both remained unwed and childless.
> http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Andreth


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I never would have guessed that. Was that in the Silmarillion or in the histories of Middle Earth?


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't feel right going, but Erestor told me to so here it goes. This one should be rather easy.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 13, 2011)

Minas Morgul?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 13, 2011)

The dragon in the bottom-right of the image is throwing me off :*up:*D


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope not Minas Morgul, and that may not be a dragon per say.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it Baradur?


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 15, 2011)

nope it is not Barad Dur


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 21, 2011)

Is it Thangorodrim?


----------



## Sulimo (Sep 25, 2011)

no, but on the right track


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 26, 2011)

Utumno, fortress of Morgoth?


----------



## Sulimo (Oct 2, 2011)

That's it Erestor you can go.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 2, 2011)

View attachment 5119

Guess please, just who they are, sorry if it's a reposted pic


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 3, 2011)

Turgon and Maeglin? That elf on the right has that look in his eyes ..


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry your highness, guess again


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it Elladan and Elrohir?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 5, 2011)

No sorry, guess again.......


----------



## Sulimo (Oct 7, 2011)

Turin and Beleg


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 7, 2011)

No...:*( please tryeth again


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 16, 2011)

Elrond and Elros


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope sorry, keep a guessin!


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 17, 2011)

Legolas and Aragorn. Finally.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope sorry, since uploading, ONE correct name has been named, that's all the hint yinz get


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 18, 2011)

one on the right is turin. one on the left is thingol


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope, sorry keep trying


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh of course, Aredhel and Maeglin. Now I get to go right?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope, sorry keep guessing


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 19, 2011)

WoW! This is a tough one. There isn't too much to go by. It looks to me like a noble master with an evil apprentice, which is why I guessed Turgon and Maeglin. Ideas, anyone else?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 19, 2011)

Turgon and Fingon? 

I haven't played this game in ages, but I'm pretty sure I recognize that pic. 

Also, Bard, don't feel bad. Erestor likes to post hard to guess pics. :*p


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess it takes a woman, Firawyn you've got it...;*)


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 20, 2011)

Erestor, darling, it ALWAYS takes a woman! ;*)

Try this one out, guys:
View attachment 5121


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 21, 2011)

Fir, would that be Eol sporting his fancy Galvorn 'threads?'


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry Prince...not even close. :*o


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 21, 2011)

Is it Annatar?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 21, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Is it Annatar?



Good idea! 

I was trying to go off the clues from the picture ... grey eyes and dark hair huh? Doesn't narrow it down too much  From the grey eyes I gather he's an elf, though we can't see the ears. My guess for Eol was going on his dark armor


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope, sorry.

Hint: Think "before he was famous..."


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 21, 2011)

Could it be Beren? I think he had dark hair.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope. :*p

Shall I give you guys another hint?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 21, 2011)

Please don't.

Hmmm, well, it's definitely Turin.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Have it your way...

...and definitely not.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 22, 2011)

If I didn't know any better I would say Caranthir, since he was described as dark. But we all know it isn't him. So my guess is Curufinwe.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 22, 2011)

Nope and nope. The picture really wont give you too many clues...just a mood.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah! Well, let me see. Witch-King?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 23, 2011)

Close Bard, very close. :*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 23, 2011)

Khamul, the Black Easterling. I knew it was one of them.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 23, 2011)

You were closer before. ;*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 23, 2011)

Mouth of Sauron?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh shameful! A movie character? :*o


Sooooo....close.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I guess it has to be Sauron then. I said Annatar though, so I got it first guess.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 23, 2011)

Sauron was the name I was looking for. The artist described this piece as "Sauron, the new Dark Lord". 

You're up, Bard. :*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I got it with Annatar. Well, I think it's time for a really really hard one.


----------



## baragund (Oct 28, 2011)

Jeez, there's not much to go on.

I'm thinking it's a male and a female, and the kind-of Impressionist look to the picture makes me want to say they are two of the Ainur.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if I can answer you without completely giving it away. Just guess and I'll tell you how close you are.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 31, 2011)

I think that they look like wood elves. Could it be Thranduil and his wife?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry no. But you are on the right track


----------



## baragund (Nov 2, 2011)

Thingol and Melian!


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 2, 2011)

You are right Baragund. If i was being like Firawyn i would say no, since it was actually Elwe Singollo and Melian the Maia. But i am a good sport, and you got it right. Congrats!


----------



## baragund (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't found a picture that I like. I'll throw it open to the gang!


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 12, 2012)

I may take up the challenge. This one should be fairly hard.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Dwarrodelf. The halls of Khazad-dum.


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 13, 2012)

no sorry that's not it


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 13, 2012)

Could it be Nargrothond?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 13, 2012)

How about a rule that Sulimo and I can't guess each others'?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 13, 2012)

Bard the Bowman said:


> How about a rule that Sulimo and I can't guess each others'?


 
Why would you need that as a rule? :*confused:


----------



## Bucky (Feb 13, 2012)

Somebody painting on LSD? :*D


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it Menegroth?


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 13, 2012)

> How about a rule that Sulimo and I can't guess each others'?



Bard, I think I see where you are coming from, and that may not be a bad idea. 

Sorry guys its not someone on acid, Nargothrond, or Menegroth.


----------



## Troll (Feb 13, 2012)

The throne room in Minas Tirith?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 14, 2012)

Sulimo I also think you understand. It would be pointless for us to guess each others. I know the answer to this one. Plain as day. 

You know, I've been so sickened by Troll's constant, well, trolling, that I'm not in the least bit curious to see what he posted.


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 14, 2012)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Sulimo I also think you understand. It would be pointless for us to guess each others. I know the answer to this one. Plain as day.



Oh, now I get it. You purposefully guessed wrong the first time, to throw us all off. So clever.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 14, 2012)

Could it be the empty dark halls of Erebor, with the horizontal lines being lingering smoke from Smaug?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 14, 2012)

Nope Prince of Cats. 

Sulimo, will you graciously adhere to the proposal?


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 14, 2012)

Bard's right we have the same source where we are getting our pictures. I know that from his last pic. This source has awesome and obscure pics, and it wouldn't be fun. No one thus far has gotten it. Bard I will not guess your pics if they come from that source, but otherwise they are fair game.


----------



## Troll (Feb 17, 2012)

Could it be somewhere in Angband?


----------



## Turgon (Feb 17, 2012)

Could be Meduseld... the smoke could be the reek of brigands...^^


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, no one has got it yet. I will give you a clue if you would like.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 19, 2012)

I could also give a clue.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 19, 2012)

Bard the Bowman said:


> I could also give a clue.


 
Please let Sulimo play his role; you already spoke out of turn responding for him to my guess before


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 19, 2012)

This picture is not from a scene found in The Lord of the Rings. Think Silmarillion.


----------



## Troll (Feb 20, 2012)

Halls of Mandos?


----------



## Meldon (Feb 20, 2012)

I know! The timeless halls? :*cool:


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 20, 2012)

Correct Meldon


----------



## Meldon (Feb 20, 2012)

i guess it's my turn now?

Here's the pic:


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Feb 20, 2012)

Turin and Glaurung.


----------



## Meldon (Feb 20, 2012)

you're correct!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 20, 2012)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Correct Meldon


 
Set to Ignore for persistently playing out of turn



Meldon said:


> i guess it's my turn now?
> 
> Here's the pic:
> Attachment 5151



Awesome shot! That's my favorite moment from CoH, when Dorlas turns back and Hunthor and Turin have the courage to scrabble across the crevice-face, and Hunthor is lost, and the fate of Brethil lies in the unsteady footing upon which Turin gathers the strength to thrust upward :*)


----------



## Meldon (Feb 20, 2012)

Prince of Cats said:


> Awesome shot! That's my favorite moment from CoH, when Dorlas turns back and Hunthor and Turin have the courage to scrabble across the crevice-face, and Hunthor is lost, and the fate of Brethil lies in the unsteady footing upon which Turin gathers the strength to thrust upward :*)


 
Okay, my favorite is fingolfin and morgoth(have that pic as well) but we're losing the subject here;*) Eru it's your turn.


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 20, 2012)

Meldon, 
Timeless Halls is correct. Just thought, I would verify.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 21, 2012)

Prince of Cats said:


> Set to Ignore for persistently playing out of turn


 
Set permanently to Ignore because I don't feel like seeing what his kind has to say.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Feb 22, 2012)

View attachment 5152One of my faves. :*D Easy one here. Name all five characters.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 22, 2012)

Sean Astin - Sam. Elijah Wood - Frodo. Billy Boyd - Pippin. Ian Mckellan - Gandalf. Dominic Monahagan - Merry.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Feb 23, 2012)

:*) Your turn Bard.


----------



## Meldon (Mar 6, 2012)

Seeing that Bard is banned here, I think i'll give a picture, since he can't do it;*)

It's a easy one though, so someone else can take the turn

Here it is:


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 12, 2012)

Fingolfin and Gothmog.


----------



## Meldon (Mar 12, 2012)

Almost Eru


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 12, 2012)

Gothmog and Feanor?


----------



## Meldon (Mar 12, 2012)

No. He's younger than Fingolfin, With that hint, you should figure it out.


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 12, 2012)

Fingon then.


----------



## Meldon (Mar 12, 2012)

That's Right:*D so your turn now


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, since I'm new I'll start with an easy one ;*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 13, 2012)

No offense Duathiel, but Meldon stepped out of turn and stole my spot, so it's actually my turn. Just remove your picture and when you guess right, then you can go. Meldon, please don't step out of turn like that.

And anyway, that is Turin and Gwindor looking over the dead of Beleg (although Gwindor has both his hands here. ??????). So in case you were going to whine about this, I guessed right anyway.


----------



## Meldon (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry Bard, I thought you were banned, so i thought i should keep this thread alive.
But anyway, your turn..


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Bard returning to this conversation?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 6, 2012)

BlackNúmenórean said:


> Is Bard returning to this conversation?



I doubt it (I don't think he's a member here any longer). Personally I wouldn't mind if you start the game back up :*up


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm guessing Duathiel's picture has something to do with Turin; it looks so tragic.


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone want to start with a new question?


----------



## Meldon (Jun 12, 2012)

well, since no-one posted a new pic here is one ;*)

Just a easy one:


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 18, 2012)

My guess would be the Witch King of Angmar.


----------



## Meldon (Jun 18, 2012)

NO.. there are 2 names that i accept.. that's enough of a hint;*)


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 28, 2012)

My second guess is Sauron.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jun 29, 2012)

Melkor (or Morgoth)


----------



## Meldon (Jun 29, 2012)

You're right Eru.
Your turn


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Oct 23, 2012)

Name the characters


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2012)

My first guess is Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli on the Paths of the Dead, but I'm pretty sure that's wrong.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Oct 24, 2012)

incorrect Starbrow


----------



## baragund (Oct 24, 2012)

Turin, Beleg and Mim in Amon Rudh?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Oct 25, 2012)

incorrect baragund


----------



## baragund (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, I should have better heeded the battalion of dwarves busy mining away. Mim lived alone as I recall. I'm thinking the place must be Belegost, Nogrod or Khazad-dum but I'm drawing a blank on the three individuals...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Nov 3, 2012)

HINT: It is a scene from the First Age.


----------



## host of eldar (Jan 18, 2014)

it may be the elf king Thingol with the dwarves of Belegost carving the thousand caves of Menegroth..


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jan 30, 2014)

not Thingol...


----------



## Sulimo (Jan 30, 2014)

This one is going way out on a limb. Finrod and Orodreth in the hewing of Nargothrond.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Feb 1, 2014)

not Finrod and Orodreth


----------



## Sulimo (Mar 23, 2014)

Is it Eol and Maeglin in Belegost?


----------

